# Just your average day of "peaceful Islam"...



## Roudy (Sep 23, 2013)

Just your average day of "peaceful Islam"...

Muslims blow up a Christian church in Pakistan killing more than 100 people who have done nothing wrong other than practice a religion other than Islam. 

Muslims attack a mall in Kenya, killing over 80 non Muslims and counting.  Running around like wild animals asking innocent shoppers taken as hostages if they are Muslims, and if so to prove it by reciting prayers, before they murder them. 

Oh wait, "all religions have fanatics", right?  RIIIIIIIIIGHT.  <snicker>

Better yet, "Islam is not at war with us", WE ARE AT WAR WITH ISLAM, right?  

It's all our fault, WE MADE THEM DO IT.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 23, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Just your average day of "peaceful Islam"...
> 
> Muslims blow up a Christian church in Pakistan killing more than 100 people who have done nothing wrong other than practice a religion other than Islam.
> 
> ...




America and Islam are not exclusive and need not be in competition. Instead, they overlap, and share common principles of justice and progress, tolerance and the dignity of all human beings.

.*....Barack Obama June 4th, 2009*


----------



## Rozman (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't see too many Muslim people denouncing this shit when it happens.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 23, 2013)

Doing so can be dangerous!


----------



## Roudy (Sep 23, 2013)

Rozman said:


> I don't see too many Muslim people denouncing this shit when it happens.


That'll only happen if anybody dares say anything negative about Islam.  Then cities will start burning and tons of people get killed.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Sep 23, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Just your average day of "peaceful Islam"...
> 
> Muslims blow up a Christian church in Pakistan killing more than 100 people who have done nothing wrong other than practice a religion other than Islam.
> 
> ...



It's the NRA, but I still blame Bush!!


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 23, 2013)

oh great, another irrational hate-Muslims thread.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 23, 2013)

Sad part is, they have to kill a lot of people for it to be news.

they can't go a month w/o murdering in the name of evil.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 23, 2013)

Muslims are the most butt hurt people on earth.

All over a stupid fucking rock.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Sep 23, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> oh great, another irrational hate-Muslims thread.



You know what punk, I think we are all about sick an tired of your PC bullshit. The savages depicted in this thread deserve every bit of hate they've earned including racial slurs. Fuck them, and fuck you if you don't like it. There is nothing "irrational" about hating certain members of ANY race based on their actions. It's not an all inclusive hate fest you ignorant dolt.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 23, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> oh great, another irrational hate-Muslims thread.



The only one that is irrational are the muslims that have to kill for their god.

People like you defend this shit.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 23, 2013)

Matthew said:


> The only one that is irrational are the muslims that have to kill for their god....



yes, and they are a very very small minority of Muslims.

not even .001%.


and yet bigots want to judge all 1 billion Muslims by the extremist .001%


----------



## Roudy (Sep 23, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > The only one that is irrational are the muslims that have to kill for their god....
> ...


Nobody cares to listen to, or believes in the asinine justifications, false comparisons, and Islamist propaganda people like you spew any longer.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 23, 2013)

the vast majority of Muslims are peaceful people.

less than .001% of them are violent extremists.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 23, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> the vast majority of Muslims are peaceful people.
> 
> less than .001% of them are violent extremists.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 23, 2013)

This level of anti-Muslim hate is frightening, considering the vast majority of them are peaceful people.

I now understand how all the hatred and bloodlust let up to the Holocaust.

We see that kind of evolving hatred today in Europe and the USA.

all the world needs is a major Depression, and Muslims will be the new Juden.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Sep 23, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> the vast majority of Muslims are peaceful people.
> 
> less than .001% of them are violent extremists.



So you'd have us believe that only 100 thousand Muslims across the world are violent extremists? Where did you obtain this number? 

The U.S. has 700 bases of some kind in the "Arab" world alone. That's a lot of well deserved hate for a rogue nation such as the United States. You'd expect the number to be much higher.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 23, 2013)

The victims of Islamist terrorist savages haven't been buried yet.  

Let's wait a day or two before we start lying for Islam, Abdul Mohammad Bin Lying.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 23, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > the vast majority of Muslims are peaceful people.
> ...


He pulled this number out of his terrorist worshiping Mohammad.  These people will do and say anything to defend this behavior.  Meanwhile, we have a church bombings and innocent victims in a Kenyan mall and not a peep out of them.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 23, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> So you'd have us believe that only 100 thousand Muslims across the world are violent extremists? Where did you obtain this number?
> 
> The U.S. has 700 bases of some kind in the "Arab" world alone. That's a lot of well deserved hate for a rogue nation such as the United States. You'd expect the number to be much higher.



100,000 violent Muslim extremists seems to be a reasonable number, considering the conflicts in Syria, Iraq, Afghanistan, and Africa.

OK fine, make it 250,000.

that's still less than .05% of all Muslims.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 23, 2013)

No one is defending terrorism or religious extremism.

We get - totally - that you hate Muslims.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 23, 2013)

Coyote said:


> No one is defending terrorism or religious extremism.
> 
> We get - totally - that you hate Muslims.



yet he whines and moans about anti-Semitism.

he's such a hypocrite.  he thinks that by fanning the flames of anti-Muslim hatred, he can redirect hatred against Jews.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 23, 2013)

This is one of the most disgusting threads I've seen.  It's taking a tragedy, still unfolding and using it as a vehicle to launch anti-Muslim hate.  If people were talking about killing all Jews, we would rightfully call it anti-semitism.  When it's aimed at Muslims, it seems acceptable.

It isn't.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Sep 23, 2013)

```
j
```



Coyote said:


> This is one of the most disgusting threads I've seen.  It's taking a tragedy, still unfolding and using it as a vehicle to launch anti-Muslim hate.  If people were talking about killing all Jews, we would rightfully call it anti-semitism.  When it's aimed at Muslims, it seems acceptable.
> 
> It isn't.



No one is talking about killing all Moslems.
Moslems generally talk about killing all Jews( odd how you fanatics remain silent on that).

Islam does not mean peace, it means submission.
Mo islam( Moslem) is one who submits.

Strange how fanatics speak about Islam yet have no knowledge of the 3 books !!!!!


----------



## Pauli007001 (Sep 23, 2013)

Mmmmm fanatical liberal totalitarians of the Obamacult make death threats and worse against non cult members every day on these boards.
Recent incitement to murder the children of suspected NRA members for example .


----------



## Coyote (Sep 23, 2013)

No one is talking about killing all Moslems.
Moslems generally talk about killing all Jews( odd how you fanatics remain silent on that).

Islam does not mean peace, it means submission.
Mo islam( Moslem) is one who submits.

Strange how fanatics speak about Islam yet have no knowledge of the 3 books !!!!![/QUOTE]

Muslims don't generally talk about killing all Jews.  You ought to talk to a few some time.

And, yes - at least one poster talked about killing all Muslims and others joined in.

I don't defend any talk about genocide towards Jews.

Get your facts straight.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Sep 23, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > So you'd have us believe that only 100 thousand Muslims across the world are violent extremists? Where did you obtain this number?
> ...



Nobody with a functional brain believes that the average moon god worshipper want's to strap on a bomb vest and kill everyone. 

I think it's important to understand their motivation. The average American doesn't get it. I get it,  but I don't condone their actions. If you act like a jihadist you deserve to be exterminated, violently.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 23, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> I think it's important to understand their motivation. The average American doesn't get it. I get it,  but I don't condone their actions. If you act like a jihadist you deserve to be exterminated, violently.



I agree that violent Muslim extremists are the enemy of society.

but peaceful Muslims are not the enemy.

your viewing of all Muslims as the enemy that should be exterminated, is Nazi-like.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 23, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Just your average day of "peaceful Islam"...
> ...



Islamic Law Forbids the Western Financial System and in many different exchnges you will find strict Islamic law against the Western financials.

This is why the Twin Towers were attacked. The belief is that the strength of the  Western Financial System is Harm and Evil. 

Charging interest on borrowing is haram. President Obama must know this.

A question about getting an interest bank loan. Halal or Haram?


----------



## Godboy (Sep 23, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> the vast majority of Muslims are peaceful people.
> 
> less than .001% of them are violent extremists.



No, you are lying. If I wasn't busy at work, id post a link to polls that show enormous muslim support for terrorists world wide.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 23, 2013)

Godboy said:


> No, you are lying. If I wasn't busy at work, id post a link to polls that show enormous muslim support for terrorists world wide.



no, Im not lying.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 23, 2013)

Godboy said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > the vast majority of Muslims are peaceful people.
> ...



Please do before accusing others of lying.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Sep 23, 2013)

Godboy said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > the vast majority of Muslims are peaceful people.
> ...



I am acquainted with and work with many Eastern European muslims.  They seem quite different from ME muslims...who seem quite violent.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Sep 23, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's important to understand their motivation. The average American doesn't get it. I get it,  but I don't condone their actions. If you act like a jihadist you deserve to be exterminated, violently.
> ...



Word twister, that was not what I said and you know it. Stop being a liar. You're pathetic.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Sep 23, 2013)

And what is with that Jordanian flag in your avatar shaking hands with IzReal? Is that some kind of sick joke?


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 23, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> And what is with that Jordanian flag in your avatar shaking hands with IzReal? Is that some kind of sick joke?



no, your racism is a sick joke.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 23, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> oh great, another irrational hate-Muslims thread.



I smell some typical leftist Islamic apologists coming.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 23, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> the vast majority of Muslims are peaceful people.
> 
> less than .001% of them are violent extremists.



And yet all around the world when it comes to terroristic attacks, you can almost guarantee it will be Islamists at the helm.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 23, 2013)

DigitalDrifter said:


> And yet all around the world when it comes to terroristic attacks, you can almost guarantee it will be Islamists at the helm.



its a fact, the VAST majority of Muslims are not terrorists.

but the vast majority of terrorists, are Muslim.



its wrong to judge all 1 billion Muslims by the action of maybe 200,000.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 23, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > And yet all around the world when it comes to terroristic attacks, you can almost guarantee it will be Islamists at the helm.
> ...



No one is disputing that "most" Muslims are peaceful, but this religion is at the heart of most violent terroristic activities around the world, and we are sick to fucking death of you guys on the left always rushing in to defend and deflect from what is occurring.

There are three truths in this world.

1. You will die

2. You will pay taxes

3. Liberals will show up to defend Islam on any internet message board


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > The only one that is irrational are the muslims that have to kill for their god....
> ...



Must have something to do with their Holy Books and permissions to engage in war and violence and the like...


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 23, 2013)

DigitalDrifter said:


> No one is disputing that "most" Muslims are peaceful, but this religion is at the heart of most violent terroristic activities around the world, and we are sick to fucking death of you guys on the left always rushing in to defend and deflect from what is occurring.
> 
> There are three truths in this world.
> 
> ...



Im trying to protect innocent people from suffering from a Holocaust.

I wont apologize.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 23, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > No one is disputing that "most" Muslims are peaceful, but this religion is at the heart of most violent terroristic activities around the world, and we are sick to fucking death of you guys on the left always rushing in to defend and deflect from what is occurring.
> ...



Until this "holocaust" that you worry about occurs, how about start worrying about the innocent people that these mother fuckers are killing RIGHT NOW !


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 23, 2013)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Until this "holocaust" that you worry about occurs, how about start worrying about the innocent people that these mother fuckers are killing RIGHT NOW !



you wrongfully assume that I don't.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Sep 23, 2013)

The Christians will suffer a holocaust far quicker than the Muslims will. It's already started.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 23, 2013)

> 100,000 violent Muslim extremists seems to be a reasonable number....OK fine, make it 250,000...



  the extents these terrorist lovers go to, including but not limited to quoting fake stats.  And still not a peep, or hint of condemnation or sorrow for people that got blown up in a Church, or were killed in a shopping mall just because they weren't Muslim, by Islamist savages.  Which by the way, happens all the time.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 23, 2013)

We get it, you will always defend Muslims, no matter what they do.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 23, 2013)

I think it's disgusting for someone to call a thread disgusting simply because it brings to attention to ongoing horrific body count brought about by intolerant, violent, barbaric Islamists, on innocent people across the globe.  

It's called free speech.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 23, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Sep 23, 2013)

Godboy said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > the vast majority of Muslims are peaceful people.
> ...


Notice the liars for Islam always repeat the same old bullshit about it being less than 1%...blah blah blah. 

Also notice there is no outrage over the manner and reason which these poor innocent people minding their own business got massacred by Islamic savages, which happens all the time.  

It's called "Islamic atrocity du jour."


----------



## Roudy (Sep 23, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Until this "holocaust" that you worry about occurs, how about start worrying about the innocent people that these mother fuckers are killing RIGHT NOW !
> ...


You don't.  We get it.  No horrific act committed by Muslims does.  They are always justified.  It's the Christians fault, because _______ (fill in the blank with bullshit) or it's the people in the Kenyan mall's fault because _____________ (fill in the blank with more IslamoNazi loving bullshit). 

Meanwhile the dead haven't been buried yet, but ssshhhhhhh don't you dare say a thing about Islam.  

Pathetic.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 23, 2013)

> I'm trying to protect innocent people from suffering a Holocaust



excuse us, but it wasn't it Islamist Muslims that just massacred tons of innocent people in the name of Islam, just because they weren't Muslims?  I think you have the people desiring to commit a Holocaust ass backwards.


----------



## Godboy (Sep 24, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...




World Public Opinion: 
 61% of Egyptians approve of attacks on Americans
 32% of Indonesians approve of attacks on Americans
 41% of Pakistanis approve of attacks on Americans
 38% of Moroccans approve of attacks on Americans
 83% of Palestinians approve of some or most groups that attack Americans (only 14% oppose)
 62% of Jordanians approve of some or most groups that attack Americans (21% oppose)
 42% of Turks approve of some or most groups that attack Americans (45% oppose)
 A minority of Muslims disagreed entirely with terror attacks on Americans: 
 (Egypt 34%; Indonesia 45%; Pakistan 33%)
 About half of those opposed to attacking Americans were sympathetic with al-Qaeda&#8217;s attitude toward the U.S.


Plenty of links to plenty of polls right here... Muslim Opinion Polls - Challenging the 'Tiny Minority of Extremists' Myth

...and a thorough Pew research poll here... http://www.pewglobal.org/2006/05/23/where-terrorism-finds-support-in-the-muslim-world/


There are ENORMOUS populations of muslims world wide that are vile shit bags. Islam is not a religion of peace; its a religion of hate and murder.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 24, 2013)

Godboy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...





Here's a Pew poll from 2013: The World?s Muslims: Religion, Politics and Society | Pew Research Center's Religion & Public Life Project


> Muslims around the world strongly reject violence in the name of Islam. Asked specifically about suicide bombing, *clear majorities in most countries say such acts are rarely or never justified as a means of defending Islam from its enemies*.


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 24, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > It is also written in Muslim Holy Texts that it is permissible to lie to Unbelievers in order to deceive them.
> ...


All that is needed is a faux rationale of '_danger to religion_' or to '_avoid persecution_' and - viola - their consciences are satisfied.

I doubt that one has to roam very far on the Internet to dredge-up specific examples.

You are going to continue to view Islam as the equivalent of Judaism or Christianity vis a vis its compatibility with The West, no matter what anyone says or does to illustrate the contrary position in the matter.

Others (myself included) hold differently. I don't like it. I don't trust it. I don't want it around. It is poison.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 24, 2013)

Godboy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Your numbers don't seem to match up with what is in the source you quoted from World Public Opinion.

For example, on page 5 of the PDF, they state in their finding:


> 1. Rejection of Attacks on American Civilians
> Large majorities denounce attacks on American civilians, whether in the US or in a Muslim country, though there has been some softening in the numbers who hold this view strongly. Most reject the argument that such attacks are the only way to get the US to listen to the Islamic people and a growing percentage perceive them as an ineffective method for achieving political ends. As a general principle large majorities reject the use of violent methods such as bombings and assassinations to achieve political goals.



The numbers given show Egypt with only 8% approving attacks on civilians in the America; 7% approving of attacks on US civilians working in Islamic countries.  The numbers for other countries are similarly misrepresented.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 24, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> It is also written in Muslim Holy Texts that it is permissible to lie to Unbelievers in order to deceive them.
> 
> Whatever makes ya'll think that anything a Muslim tells a non-Muslim is reliable?



Taqiyya - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> In Islam taqiyya &#1578;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; (alternative spellings taqiyeh,taqiya, taqiyah, tuqyah) is a form of religious dissimulation,[1] or a legal dispensation *whereby a believing individual can deny his faith or commit otherwise illegal or blasphemous acts while they are at risk of significant persecution*.[2]
> 
> This practice was emphasized *in Shi'a Islam whereby adherents may conceal their religion when they are under threat, persecution, or compulsion*.[3] Taqiyya was developed to protect Shi'ites who were usually in minority and under pressure. In the Shi'a view, taqiyya is lawful *in situations where there is overwhelming danger of loss of life or property and where no danger to religion would occur thereby*.[1]




Whatever makes ya'll think that anything a Muslim tells a non-Muslim is reliable?

The same thing that makes me think anything a Jew, Christian or anyone else tells me is reliable.  Individual character.


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 24, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > It is also written in Muslim Holy Texts that it is permissible to lie to Unbelievers in order to deceive them.
> ...


All that is needed is a faux rationale of '_danger to religion_' or to '_avoid persecution_' and - viola - their consciences are satisfied.

I doubt that one has to roam very far on the Internet to dredge-up specific examples.

You are going to continue to view Islam as the equivalent of Judaism or Christianity vis a vis its compatibility with The West, no matter what anyone says or does to illustrate the contrary position in the matter.

Others (myself included) hold differently. I don't like it. I don't trust it. I don't want it around. It is poison.


----------



## whitehall (Sep 24, 2013)

You almost gotta laugh. Back in the late 30's Americans were saying that only about 1% of Germans were violent extremists. The real estimate of violent religious extremists today is about 10%


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2013)

Godboy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


 BINGO!

So all that these Islamists are doing, is carrying out popular sentiment in the Muslim world.

And here's the kicker, three of the attackers of the Kenyan mall are Americans. 

So let's get this straight.  The West gives refuge to these people, gives them the freedom, equality, and education all citizens get,  In turn, they show their gratitude by turning Jihadi and killing Americans and Western tourists abroad. 

Won't be long before a Muslim immigrant decides to go bigger than the Jihadi Boston bombers, and uses a dirty bomb or some type of chemical attack, or poisons the water or food system, slaughtering hundreds of thousands of innocent Americans. 

And we have to worry about a Holocaust on Muslims?!


----------



## Coyote (Sep 24, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



I disagree.  As do others.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 24, 2013)

Roudy said:


> > 100,000 violent Muslim extremists seems to be a reasonable number....OK fine, make it 250,000...
> 
> 
> 
> the extents these terrorist lovers go to, including but not limited to quoting fake stats.  And still not a peep, or hint of condemnation or sorrow for people that got blown up in a Church, *or were killed in a shopping mall just because they weren't Muslim*, by Islamist savages.  Which by the way, happens all the time.



You  need to check your facts.  The people murdered in that shopping mall were both Muslim and Christian and possibly some other faiths.

A 9 year old Muslim boy was shot in the hip, his Muslim mother, and 15 yr old sister were forced to recite passages from the Koran, which they could.  They were shot anyway, in front of the little boy.

Al Shabab is a pack  of rabid dogs who carry out murder for the purpose of destabilizing countries and furthering religous extremism.  No one is defending them.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 24, 2013)

Roudy said:


> I think it's disgusting for someone to call a thread disgusting simply because it brings to attention to ongoing horrific body count brought about by intolerant, violent, barbaric Islamists, on innocent people across the globe.
> 
> It's called free speech.



It might surprise you but giving my opinion and calling it disgusting, is also "free speech".

You are not the only one allowed that.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 24, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...





Let me ask you a question.  The business about Muslims being allowed by their religion to lie is based on a very broad interpretation of Taqiyya - no doubt extremists would use it.  How is it any different than the anti-semitic belief that Jews are allowed, by their religion to lie?

Take this example Talmud Encourages Jews To Deceive -* which is clearly anti-semitic* and replace the references to "jew" with "muslim".  The rhetoric is the same.

Is it a valid belief? Either one?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > > 100,000 violent Muslim extremists seems to be a reasonable number....OK fine, make it 250,000...
> ...


No you need to check your facts. Another total distortion and misrepresentation. 

After they shot people randomly,  When the attack began, They announced that all Muslims are free to go, however to prove that you are really a Muslim, you need to recite the daily prayers, or tell them the name of Mohammed's mother.  

How far will you go in these whitewashing attempts?

"If you want Kenya in peace, it will not happen as long as your boys are in our lands,'' rebel spokesman Ali Mohamud Rage said in a statement posted on an Islamist website.
Shocked witnesses said the gunmen tried to weed out non-Muslims for execution by interrogating people on their religion or asking them to recite the Shahada, the Muslim profession of faith.

Read more: Boy, 4, confronts gunman as Kenyan troops tighten grip on Nairobi shopping mall siege | News.com.au

Those among the terrified hostages at the mall who failed to prove they were Muslims were selected for execution. Al-Shabaab said two Britons were among those doing the killing. They were Liban Adam, 23, and Ahmed Nasir Shirdoon, 24, both from London. Security agencies have refused to confirm their identities but acknowledge that it would be no surprise if UK citizens were involved.

Kenya shopping mall attack: Who are al-Shabaab, the multinational force of terror at the heart of the Nairobi shopping centre massacre? - Africa - World - The Independent


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Now diverting attention and lying about Jews. 

Like clock work, almost like they are using the same playbook.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 24, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



It's a valid comparison given we were talking about dishonesty and not being able to trust a religion on gp: why is one canard acceptable and the other not?

If you can't answer that question, I understand.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's disgusting for someone to call a thread disgusting simply because it brings to attention to ongoing horrific body count brought about by intolerant, violent, barbaric Islamists, on innocent people across the globe.
> ...


Bringing to light the truth about Islamic atrocities, or talking about the savagery of Islamic terrorism is not "disgusting". Perhaps you prefer it isn't talked about, out of your compassion and caring for the totally innocent victims of such horrific.

You of all people should know better than to flame a thread by calling it disgusting, all because you can't handle the truth.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


It's false comparison.  When you're talking about Islamists who will do anything to kill Westerners, including KILLING THEMSELVES, lying is the on the bottom of the list of things they believe Islam permits them to do.  And in defense of this mindset, you bring up lies and anti Semitic garbage. 

Now of course we are totally off topic, which is probably what you aimed to achieve.  I guess the post calling the thread disgusting, didn't work much. Let's focus on the Jews now, it always works.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 24, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I'm not white washing anything Roudy.  I'm pointing out that Muslims were also killed because Al Shabab are extremists.

On NPR they were broadcasting interviews of people who survived the attack and one lady who was a Muslim, had lost 10 relatives. One of them was a child was shot in the hip (he survived) but his mother and 15 year old sister were shot. The excuse given for their execution was that they were not wearing a Hijab.

As I pointed out Al shabab  is a pack of rabid dogs.  I hope they are shot down on sight for what they've done.

No one is defending them.  I just refuse to jump on your Muslim-Hate Bandwagon.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 24, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



No, Roudy, I have no interest in changing the topic, only in exposing your *non-stop double standards *when it comes to Islam and other religions.  

Keep on pumping out the anti-Islam hate.  Personally, I'll focus on hoping they bring Al Shabab down for an accounting and that Al Shabab will find *no safe haven anywhere in the world.*


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 24, 2013)

Coyote said:


> "..._Is it a valid belief? Either one?_"


Neither is valid nor reliable in that context.

Whereas I have at least read the Q'uran cover-to-cover and reflected upon it, at least...

I am about as far from a Talmud scholar as one can possibly get.

Never laid my hands or eyes upon one.

I'm lucky if I end-up spelling the Anglicized version of the name correctly, never mind understanding its content.

This is the first I've heard of this.

The idea of Permission to Lie to Nonbelievers is pervasive and operative within Islam on a living-breathing basis.

Is the idea of Permsision to Lie to Nonbelievers also pervasive and operative within Judaism on a living-breathing basis?

That is a genuine and sincere question.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 24, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > "..._Is it a valid belief? Either one?_"
> ...



A genuine and sincere question is this:


Is the idea of Permission to Lie to Nonbelievers pervasive and operative within Islam on a living-breathing basis?

Is the idea of Permsision to Lie to Nonbelievers also pervasive and operative within Judaism on a living-breathing basis?

Answer: No, to either.

I've seen no evidence that either Jews or Muslims as a group are any more dishonest then any other religious group.

Edited to add:  reading the Quran does not make one a scholar - there are Hadiths as well.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 24, 2013)

It doesn't take a scholar to see the complete lack of OUTRAGE in the muslim world over this supposed "misinterpretation" of the Koran and what it allows.  Quite the opposite, the madrasasas teach any deception to non-muslims is acceptable and adviseable.  So when supposed moderates timidly denounce the jihadist nature of modern islam, we Christians shouldn't (and don't) buy it.  Muslims not actively and vocally challenging the modern form of islam should be considered side-liners who will quickly change their tune to support open warfare with non-muslim cultures.  Discussions about the subltle differences of interpretation of the Koran pale by comparison to the atrocious acts being committed in the name of Muhammad.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > And yet all around the world when it comes to terroristic attacks, you can almost guarantee it will be Islamists at the helm.
> ...



I'm glad to see you admit the majority of terrorists are Muslim. Do you consider 200,00 a small number. Looks like a formidable and dangerous number to me. Almost like a small army.


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 24, 2013)

Coyote said:


> "Is the idea of Permission to Lie to Nonbelievers pervasive and operative within Islam on a living-breathing basis?
> 
> Is the idea of Permsision to Lie to Nonbelievers also pervasive and operative within Judaism on a living-breathing basis?
> 
> ...



I reject your notion that Lying to Nonbelievers is not pervasive and operative within Islam.

It should be relatively easy to pull-up on the Internet, examples of such concepts in operation in our present-day setting, as well as the teachings of various Islamic schools, as pointed-out quite recently here by one of our colleagues.

I accept your notion that Lying to Nonbelievers is pervasive and operative within Judaism; given that this is the first I've heard of that, and that this is not common knowledge, and that we do not see similar easy-to-conjure examples in their daily lives and their schools.

And, when all is said and done, you'll be hard-pressed to provide examples of such Permissions to Lie to Nonbelievers within the New Testament, which is one of the more transparent of the foundational philosophies on which this Christian -leaning Secular Republic of ours is based; a state of affairs that makes Islam's Permission-to-Lie all the more alien and distasteful and untrustworthy, by comparison.



> "..._Edited to add:  reading the Quran does not make one a scholar - there are Hadiths as well._"



Of course.

You DID see the phrase 'at least' - embedded within that statement twice - designed to imply lack of scholarly understanding but denoting a layman's (man-on-the-street) familiarity with those writings - atypical, versus your stereotypical Westerner. You did not see either a claim nor an i_mplication_ of scholarly accomplishment embedded therein, and, yes, I understand that there are Q'uranic commentaries, just as there are Rabbinic commentaries...


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 24, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> It doesn't take a scholar to see the complete lack of OUTRAGE in the muslim world over this supposed "misinterpretation" of the Koran and what it allows.  Quite the opposite, *the madrasasas teach any deception to non-muslims is acceptable and adviseable*.  So when supposed moderates timidly denounce the jihadist nature of modern islam, we Christians shouldn't (and don't) buy it.  Muslims not actively and vocally challenging the modern form of islam should be considered side-liners who will quickly change their tune to support open warfare with non-muslim cultures.  Discussions about the subltle differences of interpretation of the Koran pale by comparison to the atrocious acts being committed in the name of Muhammad.


Yes...

This *IS* getting bogged-down in minutiae at the expense of the Big Picture...

I agree...


----------



## Godboy (Sep 24, 2013)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



He needs to add 3 zeros to that number if he wants to be anywhere close to the truth. Yes, the number of muslims world wide that approve of attacks against americans is over 200,000,000. Look at the polls and do the math.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 24, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > "Is the idea of Permission to Lie to Nonbelievers pervasive and operative within Islam on a living-breathing basis?
> ...



When you say, as you did - that it is as pervasive as breathing - you are effectively saying it applies to the vast majority of Muslims rather than religious extremists who use such tactics to further their agendas.

I reject that.

Islam is very specific on under what circumstances is can be condoned under and it is by no means broad and sweeping.  Like it's sister faiths, Christianity and Judaism, Islam largely forbids lying as a sin.  Because sometimes a person's life or family might be put into danger because of their faith, most religions allow some lee way.  All three religions were persecuted early on in their history so it's not surprising.

The difference with Islam is that people have decided to take Taqiya and use it to make a case that Muslims are inherently dishonest as a faith - with no other proof then that the faith legitimizes it.  They ignore the fact that Islam restricts the conditions under which it can be morally done.  The reason I brought up that anti-semitic tract on lying in Judaism was not to change the topic to Jews, but to make a point.  People use loopholes to claim a religion is inherently dishonest but ignore the strictures on those loopholes.  When it comes to Judaism, we are up front in denouncing it for what it is - a dishonest portrayal of that religions values and we believe the scholars who dissect it as anti-religious propaganda.  When it comes to Islam, however, it's the opposite.  We denounce the scholars and ignore the many instances the texts prohibiting lying and dishonesty, preferring instead to believe the propoganda.

Making sweeping generalizations about Muslims by digging up a relatively obscure term, Taqiya, is something that the current run of anti-Islam groups push in an attempt to demonize Muslims and create fear.



> I accept your notion that Lying to Nonbelievers is pervasive and operative within Judaism; given that this is the first I've heard of that, and that this is not common knowledge, and that we do not see similar easy-to-conjure examples in their daily lives and their schools.



Woah - that is not my notion.  Lying is NOT pervasive and operative within Judaism any more than within Christianity or Islam.



> And, when all is said and done, you'll be hard-pressed to provide examples of such Permissions to Lie to Nonbelievers within the New Testament, which is one of the more transparent of the foundational philosophies on which this Christian -leaning Secular Republic of ours is based; a state of affairs that makes Islam's Permission-to-Lie all the more alien and distasteful and untrustworthy, by comparison.



You're right - Christianity seems to be far less tolerant of lying than either Judaism or Islam, at least that I can find.  But even then - both those religions are very strict in defining under what circumstances it's permissable to lie in and strongly condemn lying.

Read or download What The Quran Says About Liars And Their Methods
Lies
BAKKAH.NET - Stories & articles about Islam, translations of the Muslim scholars, pictures of Makkah, and more!


----------



## Coyote (Sep 24, 2013)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



In comparison to 1 billion.....?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 24, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> It doesn't take a scholar to see the complete lack of OUTRAGE in the muslim world over this supposed "misinterpretation" of the Koran and what it allows.  Quite the opposite, the madrasasas teach any deception to non-muslims is acceptable and adviseable.  So when supposed moderates timidly denounce the jihadist nature of modern islam, we Christians shouldn't (and don't) buy it.  Muslims not actively and vocally challenging the modern form of islam should be considered side-liners who will quickly change their tune to support open warfare with non-muslim cultures.  Discussions about the subltle differences of interpretation of the Koran pale by comparison to the atrocious acts being committed in the name of Muhammad.



You've been to a Madrassa?


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 24, 2013)

Coyote said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't take a scholar to see the complete lack of OUTRAGE in the muslim world over this supposed "misinterpretation" of the Koran and what it allows.  Quite the opposite, the madrasasas teach any deception to non-muslims is acceptable and adviseable.  So when supposed moderates timidly denounce the jihadist nature of modern islam, we Christians shouldn't (and don't) buy it.  Muslims not actively and vocally challenging the modern form of islam should be considered side-liners who will quickly change their tune to support open warfare with non-muslim cultures.  Discussions about the subltle differences of interpretation of the Koran pale by comparison to the atrocious acts being committed in the name of Muhammad.
> ...



Of course not, have you?  Have you ever seen the expression on a suicide-bomber's face?  I have and it is one of pure bliss.  Who taught him that?  You are defending concepts no longer followed in the muslim world.  And I take exception to your thought that there is an anti-muslim bias in the US.  What other city in the world would allow a mosque in a building hit by debris from the muslim attack on the World Trade Center?  Are you reading what the muslim zealots are doing to Christians in Egypt?  Or in Libya?  Or Iran?  And now in Iraq and Syria and Somalia?  Frankly a parsing of words about whether lying is inherent in the muslim faith is of little interest to me compared to the actions perpetrated in the name of that garbage religion.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 24, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



No.  I'm not making claims about them.



> Have you ever seen the expression on a suicide-bomber's face?  I have and it is one of pure bliss.  Who taught him that?  You are defending concepts no longer followed in the muslim world.



I'm defending nothing.



> And I take exception to your thought that there is an anti-muslim bias in the US.  What other city in the world would allow a mosque in a building hit by debris from the muslim attack on the World Trade Center?  Are you reading what the muslim zealots are doing to Christians in Egypt?  Or in Libya?  Or Iran?  And now in Iraq and Syria and Somalia?  Frankly a parsing of words about whether lying is inherent in the muslim faith is of little interest to me compared to the actions perpetrated in the name of that garbage religion.



There is an anti-Muslim bias.  Just go to sites like Atlas Shrugs and Islam Watch.


----------



## Godboy (Sep 24, 2013)

> There is an anti-Muslim bias. Just go to sites like Atlas Shrugs and Islam Watch.



Websites like that didn't start popping up because Islam is peaceful. If you go around acting like an asshole, guess what, people will think youre an asshole.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 24, 2013)

Coyote said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



"making claims"?  Were you at the bombing of Hiroshima?  If not then by your reasoning it didn't happen.  And you are defending islamic teaching by what you've written here.  Why?  Normally we see this from leftists who see Christianity as the enemy and so turn to other types of worship from Buddhism to witchcraft in defiance of Christianity.  Understand this, we were attacked by islam, we have fought islam for the last decade and there are souls being lost as I write this to that false idolatry.  It's common knowledge what's being taught in the madrasses, especially from the house of saud.  We defended them from Saddam's tank columns and are attacked in return.  I ask again, have you ever been in a mosque or in particular a madrasses mosque?  If not, it's you who are making claims that are false and you have no way of proving.  This is my last word on the matter.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Sep 24, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Lying is forbidden by commandment. Thou shalt not bear false witness. Which is done all the time by non believers and I'm not referring to Muslims. They will accuse "Christians" of killing in the name of Christianity. Or say for instance Germany was a Christian nation. True Christians do not kill. The whole theme of the New Testament is love. Love your neighbor. The difference I see between Christianity and Islam is that Christians are instructed to "love your enemy and pray for those who spitefully use you" If you burn a bible, a true Christian will pray for you. Burn a Koran and...hold on to your head.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 24, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



You don't know my reasoning.

Maddrasa's vary widely - it's an Arab word for any type of educational institution - whether secular or religious, and of any religion.  So what Maddrasas are you talking about or, do you just assume they are all the same? 



> And you are defending islamic teaching by what you've written here.  Why?



Link to where exactly I'm "defending" Islamic teaching.



> Normally we see this from leftists who see Christianity as the enemy and so turn to other types of worship from Buddhism to witchcraft in defiance of Christianity.



What ever you say.  Just don't go putting words in my mouth.



> Understand this, we were attacked by islam, we have fought islam for the last decade and there are souls being lost as I write this to that false idolatry.



We were attacked by terrorists.



> It's common knowledge what's being taught in the madrasses, especially from the house of saud.



Some of them are definately extremist, I don't disagree there.



> We defended them from Saddam's tank columns and are attacked in return.



It wasn't quite as simple as that.



> I ask again, have you ever been in a mosque



This is the first time you've asked.

Yes.



> or in particular a madrasses mosque?



Which madrassas?



> If not, it's you who are making claims that are false and you have no way of proving.  This is my last word on the matter.



I have made no claims I haven't supported dude.


----------



## Peterf (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> oh great, another irrational hate-Muslims thread.



As an impartial observer I would say that the thread is about the deeds inspired by Islam not about hating Muslims.   What, pray, is 'irrational' about condemning the murder,in Pakistan, of 100 people leaving a Catholic church?   Should the fact that it was committed by Islamic fanatics be ignored?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 24, 2013)

Godboy said:


> > There is an anti-Muslim bias. Just go to sites like Atlas Shrugs and Islam Watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Websites like that didn't start popping up because Islam is peaceful. If you go around acting like an asshole, guess what, people will think youre an asshole.



Nope.  They popped up for the same reason websites for groups like Stormfront popped up.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 24, 2013)

Peterf said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > oh great, another irrational hate-Muslims thread.
> ...



Nope.  Extremists are a serious problem.

Should the fact that Muslims as a whole are being demonized be ignored?


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 24, 2013)

If there is this much of an argument about whether Islam is peaceful or not, I think this thread answers itself. If Islam was peaceful this thread would have died after the first page.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 24, 2013)

Coyote said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The usual smugness from a moderator who just lost his ass in a debate.  Actually it was  "as simple as that" in bin-Laden's psychotic mind.  US (ie Christian) boots on muslim soil....didn't matter we were defending the Saudi oil fields.  In fact OBL would probably have preferred they get lit up like Saddam did in Kuwait....daddy issues.

As I just said, I have no further tolerance for a debate on the practices vs. the theories behind 21st century islam.  I have no idea why you've been inside a mosque if that's true.  If you're a muslim say so and we can cut to the chase.  I'm acquainted with several apostate muslims who can no longer tolerate their faith.  I've seen the dead bodies, have you?  I've heard the broadcasts, have you?  I've seen the heads on posts....have you?  And don't convolute the issue by claiming these are "terrorist" acts.  Terrorism is simply a tactic, not an aberration of faith.  All muslims by definition, are now terrorists in one form or another.  And understand this; supporting that ideology will not make you the last one beheaded.  In fact it may hasten you to the front of the line because converts can not be trusted and traitors are universally despised.


----------



## Godboy (Sep 24, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > > There is an anti-Muslim bias. Just go to sites like Atlas Shrugs and Islam Watch.
> ...



Yep, its the EXACT same reason. Black crime rates have made a lot of people unhappy. They irrationally blame race as the problem when they should be blaming culture, but its generally based on the bad reputation the black community has earned.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


And I refuse the concept of any and all threads pointing out Islamic atrocities to be diverted, and then attacked and flamed as "Muslim hate bandwagons".  All you ever do 24/7 is apologize and misrepresent in defense of Islam.  We get it.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


And you need to stop justifying and lying.  As I mentioned and later proved, they initially started shooting at everyone and anyone, to gain control of the mall, and then started separating the Muslims from the non Muslims, which were killed.  Why do you refuse to admit and omit this obvious fact?  If not for an ulterior agenda.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...




Excellent post.  Now you're going to be accused on participating in a Muslim hate thread.  LOL


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2013)

Peterf said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > oh great, another irrational hate-Muslims thread.
> ...


No, you're not allowed to say anything.  We're supposed to take atrocity after atrocity on the chin.  Anybody who dares object to this barbarism or criticize Islamists, is immediately called a hater.

Meanwhile, the dead bodies of the innocents pile up.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...


Like I said in my initial OP, you have just provided baloney excuse no. 2:

"ah never mind, there are extremists in every religion"


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...


Glad to see someone with firsthand experience voice their opinion as to the truth.  I too have firsthand experience.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 24, 2013)

Roudy said:


> No, you're not allowed to say anything.  We're supposed to take atrocity after atrocity on the chin.  Anybody who dares object to this barbarism or criticize Islamists, is immediately called a hater.
> 
> Meanwhile, the dead bodies of the innocents pile up.



strawman.

folks who obsessively hate Muslims, are haters.

these haters are even worse that they try to deflect hatred of Jews onto Muslims, by fanning the flames of anti-Muslim hatred.


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > No, you're not allowed to say anything.  We're supposed to take atrocity after atrocity on the chin.  Anybody who dares object to this barbarism or criticize Islamists, is immediately called a hater.
> ...



It wasn't Jews flying airliners into the Twin Towers or the Pentagon...

If there is any bias or hatred towards Muslims in this country, it was created on that day, by Muslims, purporting to speak on behalf of a resurgent and militant Islam...

Islam suffers from a variety of fatal flaws...

Permission to engage in War... permission to engage in Violence... permission to Lie...

And the do-it-yourself, interpret-it-for-yourself spin that can so easily be put upon such Permissions, even if they give the appearance of specificity...

It is that so-easy-to-exploit _Spin-Doctoring Vulnerability_ that makes it so damned dangerous to World Peace in a modern-day setting...

And so untrustworthy...


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 24, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> ...Islam suffers from a variety of fatal flaws...
> 
> Permission to engage in War... permission to engage in Violence... permission to Lie...



Jews aren't allowed to engage in war..or engage in violence?  lolol!!!!

you're soo full of shit.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 24, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> It wasn't Jews flying airliners into the Twin Towers or the Pentagon...
> 
> If there is any bias or hatred towards Muslims in this country, it was created on that day, by Muslims, purporting to speak on behalf of a resurgent and militant Islam...



Jews have committed treason and espionage against the USA, in order to help Israel.

This justifies anti-Semitism, right?

according to your rules, it does.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > No, you're not allowed to say anything.  We're supposed to take atrocity after atrocity on the chin.  Anybody who dares object to this barbarism or criticize Islamists, is immediately called a hater.
> ...


Eh this is not about Jews or Israel.  This is a thread about The daily Muslim killing of non Muslims, in the name of Islam. Pay attention, anti Semite.


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Islam suffers from a variety of fatal flaws...
> ...



I had Christianity in-mind, actually; pure Christianity, in keeping with the teachings of its Founder...

Oh, and, I am, indeed, full of shit...

But I am comforted in the knowledge that you are keeping me company in that regard and that your own accomplishments in the shit-shoveling department _far_ exceed my own modest contributions...

Bait seen... bait evaluated as juvenile... bait set aside without further action.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 24, 2013)

Rozman said:


> I don't see too many Muslim people denouncing this shit when it happens.



I went blind - strained my eyes looking for moderate Muslims denouncing this...


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2013)

Ten Commandments:

Thou shalt not murder
This shalt not lie
Thou shalt not bear false witness. 

Case closed.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> oh great, another irrational hate-Muslims thread.



It's so irrational of people to object to being murdered.

ALLAH WILLS IT!


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn't Jews flying airliners into the Twin Towers or the Pentagon...
> ...



Wake me up when the Jews have flown four American airliners into oblivion over American skies and killed 3,000 Americans...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> the vast majority of Muslims are peaceful people.
> 
> less than .001% of them are violent extremists.



Probably closer to 2%

But 50% of Muslims remain silent when that 2% act. And 48% encourage the 2% - even though they don't directly act.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > oh great, another irrational hate-Muslims thread.
> ...


Yeah, stop hating will ya?  

And stop objecting to the concept of tolerating the intolerants!  LOL


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > the vast majority of Muslims are peaceful people.
> ...


And half the Muslim world celebrated on 9-11 by burning American flags and eating sweets. 

But Americans are the "haters".


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 24, 2013)

Coyote said:


> No one is defending terrorism or religious extremism.



Yeah, actually you are,



> We get - totally - that you hate Muslims.



We get it - anyone who hate America is to be defended, regardless of what atrocities they commit.

Muslims commit terror - WAH, can't judge on a tiny minority.

Whackjob shoots people - WAH, ban all guns from all citizens.

You leftists are fucked up - seriously.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 24, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...


Thanks... I thought it added something to the conversation, didn't you?


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 24, 2013)

Roudy said:


> And half the Muslim world celebrated on 9-11 by burning American flags and eating sweets....



that is a racist and disgusting lie!!!!!!

got any evidence for your hateful crap?


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 24, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Probably closer to 2%
> 
> But 50% of Muslims remain silent when that 2% act. And 48% encourage the 2% - even though they don't directly act.



20 million violent Muslim extremists?

if that were true, they would have taken Afghanistan, Iraq, Syria, Egypt, years ago.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 24, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Wake me up when the Jews have flown four American airliners into oblivion over American skies and killed 3,000 Americans...



3,000 Americans didn't die on 9-11, you dumbass.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> I agree that violent Muslim extremists are the enemy of society.



I also agree that those like you, who engage in apologetic's for terrorism, are enemies of society.



> but peaceful Muslims are not the enemy.



Those who harbor, and provide aid and comfort to the terrorists are - and that is the majority of Muslims.



> your viewing of all Muslims as the enemy that should be exterminated, is Nazi-like.



Muslims should be treated exactly like Nazis.

Nazism is a reprehensible belief system. But in this free nation, one is free to be a Nazi. We do not seek to kill, assault, or imprison Nazis - but neither do we excuse them. They are rightly shunned by decent people - as should be Muslims until Islam becomes moderate - which it is not.

The violence of Islam is the acts of the minority, but the attitude of the majority. That is a fact that we all know.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> no, your racism is a sick joke.



Islam is not a race.

It is a belief system - an evil one.


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Wake me up when the Jews have flown four American airliners into oblivion over American skies and killed 3,000 Americans...
> ...



Dumbass?

My, my, my... we *ARE* getting testy about all this, aren't we? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





3000... 2900...

All Americans... mostly Americans...

Nice round numbers...

And sufficiently close to the mark so as to be statistically defensible...

Don't bother me with minutiae...

Close enough for government work...

And close enough for our purposes here...


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Sep 24, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...



Hell Roudy, there people in this forum who celebrated on 9-11 and defending Muslims for every goddamed they do.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> 20 million violent Muslim extremists?



You don't read well, or you're just dishonest.



> if that were true, they would have taken Afghanistan, Iraq, Syria, Egypt, years ago.



Stupid, and dishonest?


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 24, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...




just around 2,600 Americans died on 9-11.

not that you really care


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > And half the Muslim world celebrated on 9-11 by burning American flags and eating sweets....
> ...



Roudy is NOT correct. He says half the Muslim world celebrated. It was actually nearer 60%. Plus some (liberal) Americans who thought we deserved to get hit.


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> "..._just around 2,600 Americans died on 9-11... not that you really care_


2900+ total fatalities for the day...

Including a relative handful of non-Americans...

But Americans by a vast and overwhelming majority...

Nobody cares about your deviation specificity from the rounded figures...

But I do care about the Americans who died on 9-11...

Far more, I'll wager, than some around here, who engage in Radical Islam Excuse-Making...


----------



## Coyote (Sep 24, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...



Really now?  I'd like to see some evidence to support that claim.

Not holding my breath though.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 24, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> If there is this much of an argument about whether Islam is peaceful or not, I think this thread answers itself. If Islam was peaceful this thread would have died after the first page.



Why do anti-semite threads go on

and on


and on


an on?


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 24, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> 2900+ total fatalities for the day...
> 
> Including a relative handful of non-Americans...
> 
> ...



Some of worked at Ground Zero, to help with the recovery effort.

Some of us were at the 10th Anniversary Memorial ceremony at Ground Zero, and looked into the eyes of thousands of victims' family members as they passed through the gates.

...and other folks fan the flames of anti-Muslim hatred, in order to redirect hatred of Jews and Israel.  

..other folks feign their love of the United States, and wave the American flag in order to feign Zionist support for America's security.

...other folks claim to be Patriots, when they are really TRAITORS.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 24, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Really now?  I'd like to see some evidence to support that claim.
> 
> Not holding my breath though.



you know, many folks consider anti-Muslim hatred to be "anti-Semitism".

I used to disagree.  Now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 24, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



What debate was that?



> Actually it was  "as simple as that" in bin-Laden's psychotic mind.  US (ie Christian) boots on muslim soil....didn't matter we were defending the Saudi oil fields.  In fact OBL would probably have preferred they get lit up like Saddam did in Kuwait....daddy issues.
> 
> As I just said, I have no further tolerance for a debate on the practices vs. the theories behind 21st century islam.  I have no idea why you've been inside a mosque if that's true.  If you're a muslim say so and we can cut to the chase.  I'm acquainted with several apostate muslims who can no longer tolerate their faith.  I've seen the dead bodies, have you?  I've heard the broadcasts, have you?  I've seen the heads on posts....have you?  And don't convolute the issue by claiming these are "terrorist" acts.  Terrorism is simply a tactic, not an aberration of faith.  *All muslims by definition, are now terrorists in one form or another. * And understand this; supporting that ideology will not make you the last one beheaded.  In fact it may hasten you to the front of the line because converts can not be trusted and traitors are universally despised.



Thanks for summing up your point of view.  Most bigots aren't so honest.

So tell me, what are you going to do about those American Muslims?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 24, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




Well well well...many apologies for attempting to divert your anti-Islam bigotry fest


----------



## Godboy (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > And half the Muslim world celebrated on 9-11 by burning American flags and eating sweets....
> ...



No YOU are the liar. There are plenty of videos on YouTube that shows muslims dancing in the streets. Those piece of shit Palestinians have several videos of celebration on 9/11. 

Muslims are generally bad people. Even the ones who don't engage in violence still support it, and they ALL treat their women like second class citizens. Do you see honor killings in other religions? Stoning women to death for being raped, going on rampages over some stupid cartoons and burning effigies every chance they get. Muslims fucking suck.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 24, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> ...*All muslims by definition, are now terrorists in one form or another*.  And understand this; supporting that ideology will not make you the last one beheaded.  In fact it may hasten you to the front of the line because converts can not be trusted and traitors are universally despised.



American Conservative thinking, in its purest form.

Adolf Hitler would say, "Jawohl!!!!!"


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...



You mean not that YOU really care...."truther" are ya?  Here's some truth.  Different muslim sects attack each other's mosques with relish.  Look at what Zarqawi and al-Masri did to shia mosques in Iraq.  Tell me when Methodists have ever burned and looted a Baptist church?  Well, it's common practice in the ME....of course with U.S. ROEs we couldn't even approach a mosque unless there was an active sniper inside and then only to use minimal force.  Sanctuary except from each other....they love shooting each other on the pilgramage to Mecca....getting the picture yet?  They have no respect for each other, no tolerance for the tiniest slight, barbaric attitudes toward women and slavery etc etc etc.  What should we expect from a society that still wipes it's ass with a stone and worships a child-molestor named "Mo"?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 24, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Bigotry gets old Roudy.

No one defends terrorism.  But god forbid that they should have the audacity to see Muslims as human beings.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 24, 2013)

Godboy said:


> No YOU are the liar. There are plenty of videos on YouTube that shows muslims dancing in the streets. Those piece of shit Palestinians have several videos of celebration on 9/11.
> 
> Muslims are generally bad people. Even the ones who don't engage in violence still support it, and they ALL treat their women like second class citizens. Do you see honor killings in other religions? Stoning women to death for being raped, going on rampages over some stupid cartoons and burning effigies every chance they get. Muslims fucking suck.



you sir, are a liar.

there are no videos of 500 millions celebrating 9-11.

but there are videos of tens of thousands of Iranians, mourning on 9-11 for the dead in the USA.

as far as your general hatred of Muslims, you are no different than a Nazi.


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > 2900+ total fatalities for the day...
> ...


And some who doth protest too much are American Muslims with a vested interest in pushing as much off the blame-plate of Islam as can be practicably managed...

And some are non-Muslim American Liberals who are unrealistically devoted to Religious Egalitarianism in the face of a threat which they cannot conceive nor believe, even though it is all too real and as plain as the nose on most folks faces...

And some are just False-Flag Alternative-Agenda Accusers who fly off the handle at the least criticism of their beloved Islam and their beloved Religious Tolerance for the Intolerant and attribute all sorts of nefarious motives to what is a very simple Sounding of the Warning Klaxon about this alien and entirely incompatible belief-system called Islam...

And others are just, well...


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 24, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> You mean not that YOU really care...."truther" are ya?  Here's some truth.  Different muslim sects attack each other's mosques with relish.  Look at what Zarqawi and al-Masri did to shia mosques in Iraq.  Tell me when Methodists have ever burned and looted a Baptist church?  Well, it's common practice in the ME....of course with U.S. ROEs we couldn't even approach a mosque unless there was an active sniper inside and then only to use minimal force.  Sanctuary except from each other....they love shooting each other on the pilgramage to Mecca....getting the picture yet?  They have no respect for each other, no tolerance for the tiniest slight, barbaric attitudes toward women and slavery etc etc etc.  What should we expect from a society that still wipes it's ass with a stone and worships a child-molestor named "Mo"?



Some Jewish Rabbis suck the dicks of babies during circumcision.

Most Jews refuse to condemn this disgusting practise.

Some Jews stone and spit at Christians in Jerusalem


does this also bother you?

or is your feigned outrage only directed to Muslims aka the new Juden?


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 24, 2013)

It saddens me to see Jews fan the flames of anti-Muslim hatred (anti-Semitism).

They think that by making Christians hate Muslims more, they will hate Jews less.


...what will these fools do when Christians realize what's going on?

the Jews will once again, reap the eternal flame.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 24, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > No one is defending terrorism or religious extremism.
> ...




Link please...because strangely enough the mantra of those that can't discuss issues seems to be "you're defending terrorism".  

Yet they can never supply a single case where that is true.

Please provide it or admit you're a liar.



> > We get - totally - that you hate Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> We get it - anyone who hate America is to be defended, regardless of what atrocities they commit.



Huh?  Where'd you come up with that delusional piece of crap?



> Muslims commit terror - WAH, can't judge on a tiny minority.



So you are saying we should judge an entire group by the actions of a minority? hmmm....



> Whackjob shoots people - WAH, ban all guns from all citizens.



Seriously dude - what hole did you pull that one out of?



> You leftists are fucked up - seriously.



What does left/right have to do with bigotry?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 24, 2013)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Who?


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> It saddens me to see Jews fan the flames of anti-Muslim hatred (anti-Semitism).
> 
> They think that by making Christians hate Muslims more, they will hate Jews less.
> 
> ...


Wow...

Who on here is a Jew?

And how do you know their motive(s)?

"_*Your Honor... the Prosecution rests*_."


----------



## Coyote (Sep 24, 2013)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Got a source for that statement or did you just make it up?


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 24, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Who on here is a Jew?
> 
> And how do you know their motive(s)?
> 
> ...



who else but a right-wing Jew, would so obsessively rant and rave against Arabs and Muslims on a daily, weekly, and monthly basis?


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Who on here is a Jew?
> ...


Non-right-wing non-Jews who see the need to counterpoint those advancing the Muslim agenda as it pertains to America and its allies and its policies?

There is more to this country than is dreamt of in your philosophy, Horatio.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 24, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Non-right-wing non-Jews who see the need to counterpoint those advancing the Muslim agenda as it pertains to America and its allies and its policies?
> 
> There is more to this country than is dreamt of in your philosophy, Horatio.



listen Felatio, I'm not trying to advance any Muslim agenda.


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Non-right-wing non-Jews who see the need to counterpoint those advancing the Muslim agenda as it pertains to America and its allies and its policies?
> ...



Yes - certainly - we all believe you - there - all better.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 24, 2013)

In a further escalation of internecine Islamic violence, Sunni insurgents were blamed with targeting another Shiite mosque.

It bears repeating for those who don't yet know: The Sunni and Shia loathe each other. Even though both groups are Moslem, the shia are considered by the sunni to be a heretical sect.

This latest suicide bombing in Iraq continues the savage, 1,400 year old Sunni/Shia internecine murder-fest.

The ferocity results from the sunni claiming the shia are committing that most grievous of sins: _shirk_.

It is expressly stated in the koran, the sunnah, and the sharia that there is no valid law but allah's. Islam is religion, politics, law, and personal comportment. Everything&#8212;complete and not subject to questioning. 


*Iraq witnesses one of the worst attacks this year, 39 killed *


Iraq witnesses one of the worst attacks this year, 39 killed - News Oneindia




> Baghdad, Sept 12: A suicide bombing against a Shiite mosque as worshipers streamed out was the bloodiest of attacks across Iraq that left at least 39 people dead on Wednesday, officials said.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 24, 2013)

Why do Jews think they can re-direct anti-Semitism onto Muslims?


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > You mean not that YOU really care...."truther" are ya?  Here's some truth.  Different muslim sects attack each other's mosques with relish.  Look at what Zarqawi and al-Masri did to shia mosques in Iraq.  Tell me when Methodists have ever burned and looted a Baptist church?  Well, it's common practice in the ME....of course with U.S. ROEs we couldn't even approach a mosque unless there was an active sniper inside and then only to use minimal force.  Sanctuary except from each other....they love shooting each other on the pilgramage to Mecca....getting the picture yet?  They have no respect for each other, no tolerance for the tiniest slight, barbaric attitudes toward women and slavery etc etc etc.  What should we expect from a society that still wipes it's ass with a stone and worships a child-molestor named "Mo"?
> ...



I can assure you there is nothing "feigned" about my feelings about islam.  When you've seen the results in broken skin and bone from our former timidity toward that filthy brainwashed herd, any normal man would feel mudereous impulses toward them.  Coyote wants to bait me into revealing I plan to kill American muslims.  A strange tactic coming from a person who won't reveal if he is or is not muslim or a he or a she for that matter.  No worries....I feel avenged for our Fallen.  Should this continue much past what's on our plate at the moment, an example will have to made.  Flattening Tehran for instance would do my heart good.  "Feigned"?  Marines don't feign anything, boy.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Non-right-wing non-Jews who see the need to counterpoint those advancing the Muslim agenda as it pertains to America and its allies and its policies?
> ...



Then what's with that avatar?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 24, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



R. Lee Ermey? Is that you?


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 24, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> I can assure you there is nothing "feigned" about my feelings about islam.  When you've seen the results in broken skin and bone from our former timidity toward that filthy brainwashed herd, any normal man would feel mudereous impulses toward them.  Coyote wants to bait me into revealing I plan to kill American muslims.  A strange tactic coming from a person who won't reveal if he is or is not muslim or a he or a she for that matter.  No worries....I feel avenged for our Fallen.  Should this continue much past what's on our plate at the moment, an example will have to made.  Flattening Tehran for instance would do my heart good.  "Feigned"?  Marines don't feign anything, boy.



oh, Im sure you hate Muslims.

but your ability to even break their fingernails, is what's feigned.

internet tough guys are a dime a dozen.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 24, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Bigotry gets old Roudy.



So does appeasment, Mr. Chamberlin.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 24, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> So does appeasment, Mr. Chamberlin.



sooo stupid.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > I can assure you there is nothing "feigned" about my feelings about islam.  When you've seen the results in broken skin and bone from our former timidity toward that filthy brainwashed herd, any normal man would feel mudereous impulses toward them.  Coyote wants to bait me into revealing I plan to kill American muslims.  A strange tactic coming from a person who won't reveal if he is or is not muslim or a he or a she for that matter.  No worries....I feel avenged for our Fallen.  Should this continue much past what's on our plate at the moment, an example will have to made.  Flattening Tehran for instance would do my heart good.  "Feigned"?  Marines don't feign anything, boy.
> ...



"break their fingernails"?   What's cheaper than internet tough guys are internet jews like yourself.  No mensch would say what you've said, Sally.....a nickel a dozen at best.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 24, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Just your average day of "peaceful Islam"...
> 
> Muslims blow up a Christian church in Pakistan killing more than 100 people who have done nothing wrong other than practice a religion other than Islam.
> 
> ...


*Have you noticed any spike in your local birth defect rate?
(Aside from yourself.)
*
"In part two of our interview, Al Jazeera reporter Dahr Jamail discusses how the U.S. invasion of Iraq has left behind a legacy of cancer and birth defects suspected of being caused by the U.S. militarys extensive use of depleted uranium and white phosphorus. 

"Noting the birth defects in the Iraqi city of Fallujah, Jamail says: 'Theyre extremely hard to bear witness to. But its something that we all need to pay attention to ... What this has generated is, from 2004 up to this day, we are seeing a rate of congenital malformations in the city of Fallujah that has surpassed even that in the wake of the Japanese cities of Hiroshima and Nagasaki that nuclear bombs were dropped on at the end of World War II.' 

"Jamail has also reported on the refugee crisis of more than one million displaced Iraqis still inside the country, who are struggling to survive without government aid, a majority of them living in Baghdad."

Ten Years Later, U.S. Has Left Iraq with Mass Displacement & Epidemic of Birth Defects, Cancers | Democracy Now!

*Since 1991 the US and its puppets have maimed, murdered, displaced, and incarcerated millions of innocent Muslim who posed no threat to the US homeland (or Israel). Why would any sensible person be surprised when some Muslims blame the US for the current level of misery in Iraq and Syria and Libya and Jerusalem?*


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > So does appeasment, Mr. Chamberlin.
> ...


No... it's an entirely appropriate metaphorical exercise in identifying potential Appeasement.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 24, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Bigotry gets old Roudy.
> ...



So what are you going to do about American Muslims since they are "all terrorists"? Round them up?  Put them into camps?  Tattoo numbers on them?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 24, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Just your average day of "peaceful Islam"...
> ...



"Democracy now!"? That reeks of activism. Try pulling that crap on someone else, dubiousgeorge.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 24, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> "break their fingernails"?   What's cheaper than internet tough guys are fake jews like yourself.  No mensch would say what you've said, Sally.....a nickel a dozen at best.



fake Jew??

that's funny, have you heard of stolen valor?

look in the mirror.


why do you think its ok to blaim 1 billion Muslims for the crimes of only tens of thousands?


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Why do Jews think they can re-direct anti-Semitism onto Muslims?


What makes you think the Jews are behind this?


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 24, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> What makes you think the Jews are behind this?



"the Jews"???

Ive made no such claim.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...



 Nope.


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you think the Jews are behind this?
> ...



*Pull the other one*...



Hoffstra said:


> Why do Jews think they can re-direct anti-Semitism onto Muslims?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > So you'd have us believe that only 100 thousand Muslims across the world are violent extremists? Where did you obtain this number?
> ...



And yet...*none of the "moderate" Muslims will condemn the violence!*  It is quite simple: SILENCE IS CONSENT!  Islam is a cancer on the human race and needs to be dealt with as such.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 24, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> And yet...*none of the "moderate" Muslims will condemn the violence!*  It is quite simple: SILENCE IS CONSENT!  Islam is a cancer on the human race and needs to be dealt with as such.



Und how to you zuggest vee deal mit dees problem?

mit der Zyklon B or zee carbon monoxide gass?


----------



## Hollie (Sep 24, 2013)

_New York Muslim Day Parade Marchers Carry Al Qaeda Jihad Flags_

New York Muslim Day Parade Marchers Carry Al Qaeda Jihad Flags | FrontPage Magazine




> Some are held by spectators and others by marchers in the parade meaning that the organizers of the parade had to approve marchers carrying Jihadist symbols. I cant think of any other group that would be allowed parade around with blatant terrorist insignia in the city that those same terrorists attacked.




Even with a schedule packed tightly with neopagan rituals like throwing pebbles at stone columns representing the devil, running back and forth between mountains, and circling a big cube containing a meteor fragment, there's still time at the death cult party known as the _new-york-muslim-day-parade_ to spew hatred at the Great Satan.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > And yet...*none of the "moderate" Muslims will condemn the violence!*  It is quite simple: SILENCE IS CONSENT!  Islam is a cancer on the human race and needs to be dealt with as such.
> ...



Like any cancer: high doses of RADIATION therapy.  They want a holy war, maybe it's time to give them one.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 24, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> Like any cancer: high doses of RADIATION therapy.  They want a holy war, maybe it's time to give them one.



you and what army?

the anti-Muslim hate in this thread reminds me of this:


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


*Amaze me with your power to refute content as opposed to pissing blood over context, terrible-templar:*

"AMY GOODMAN: Dahr, I wanted to ask you about the issue of depleted uranium. In 2004, a special investigation by Democracy Now! co-host Juan González of the New York Daily News found four of nine soldiers of the 442nd Military Police Company of the New York Army National Guard returning from Iraq tested positive for depleted uranium contamination. 

"They were the first confirmed cases of inhaled depleted uranium exposure from the Iraq conflict. One of the people affected was Sergeant Agustin Matos, who was deployed in Iraq with the 442nd Military Police. Speaking on Democracy Now!, he described his health problems.


SGT. AGUSTIN MATOS: I, myself, while I was out there, experienced a couplea fever one night, unexplained. I was fine during the day, and then it just hit me. It just totally knocked me out. I was in bed. I couldnt get out. I cant remember exactly what the fevers were. But also I hadI was urinating blood while I was out there. It wasnt good. It was just a place not to be when you were sick like that."

Ten Years Later, U.S. Has Left Iraq with Mass Displacement & Epidemic of Birth Defects, Cancers | Democracy Now!


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > And yet...*none of the "moderate" Muslims will condemn the violence!*  It is quite simple: SILENCE IS CONSENT!  Islam is a cancer on the human race and needs to be dealt with as such.
> ...



Which is cheaper, Ahmed?


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 24, 2013)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Which is cheaper, Ahmed?



Im not an Arab nor a Muslim.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 24, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



When it is a partner with PBS, one of the more liberal public access stations out there, there is no need to "refute" anything.


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Like any cancer: high doses of RADIATION therapy.  They want a holy war, maybe it's time to give them one.
> ...



*Indeed...

Just ask the former Grand Mufti of Jerusalem...*






...or his Bosnian-Muslim SS Division hosts during one of his Euro-visits...






...or his hero-worshipper...






...or the various Devil's Spawn organizations that proceeded from those days, with the Grand Mufti as their Spiritual Godfather...





















Calling-out _Militant Islam_ (including its Palestinian knockoffs) is Nazi-like?

Yeah, yeah... that's the ticket !

Not.

*Goose... meet Gander.*


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > "..._just around 2,600 Americans died on 9-11... not that you really care_
> ...


The "you know what" for brains can't utter a single honest answer.  It's all lies and hate:

9/11 Death Statistics | Statistic Brain

Deaths by Area of Attack	Deaths
World Trade Center	2,606
Airlines	246
Pentagon Building	125
Hijackers	19
Total number of people who died in the 9/11 attacks	2,996


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > 2900+ total fatalities for the day...
> ...


And some like you who encourage and justify Muslim hatred and barbaric violence towards non Muslims.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 24, 2013)

All these men were Nazis.  All these men, were Jews.


























accusing all Muslims of being Nazis is like accusing all Jews of being Nazis, due to these men.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > No YOU are the liar. There are plenty of videos on YouTube that shows muslims dancing in the streets. Those piece of shit Palestinians have several videos of celebration on 9/11.
> ...


Bullshit, people all over the Muslim world stomped on, and burned American flags and passed out sweets in celebration.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 24, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Bullshit, people all over the Muslim world stomped on, and burned American flags and passed out sweets in celebration.



the 50% idea, is a filthy lie and you know it.

I know Israel wants us to believe this lie, but its still a lie.


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> "_All these men were Nazis.  All these men, were Jews..._"


Better a handful of Nazis here-and-there than _*hundreds of thousands*_ belonging to Hezbollah and Hamas...

Oh, BTW, you *DO* realize that that was just about the lamest and weakest mojo-as-counterpoint that's been served-up here recently, yes?

You're not doing too well, are you?

It would help if you had believable material and if logic and reality were on your side in the matter.

But that's not the case here.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


The first thing you did when you entered this thread was you claimed that the Kenyan attack wasn't directed at non Muslims, which proved to be a total misrepresentation.  Then you proceeded to tell everybody that this thread is "disgusting" because it expresses hatred towards all Muslims.  Despite there being no evidence whatsoever. 

Islamic terrorism is real, and is based on Muslim intolerance towards non Muslims. They express this religious intolerance by murdering non Muslims on a daily basis all over the world.  If it's really hatred and bigotry that upsets you then you should perhaps be focusing on the worst haters the world has seen since the Nazis aka today's Islamists.  But of course we know that's not what it's about.  

You'll defend anything and everything Muslims do, through misrepresentations and false comparisons.  We've seen this behavior exhibited in thread after thread.  At this point the cat is out of the bag and everybody knows what your game is.  When are you going to come clean?


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 24, 2013)

Roudy said:


> The first thing you did when you entered this thread was you claimed that the Kenyan attack wasn't directed at non Muslims, which proved to be a total misrepresentation.  Then you proceeded to tell everybody that this thread is "disgusting" because it expresses hatred towards all Muslims.  Despite there being no evidence whatsoever.
> 
> Islamic terrorism is real, and is based on Muslim intolerance towards non Muslims. They express this religious intolerance by murdering non Muslims on a daily basis all over the world.  If it's really hatred and bigotry that upsets you then you should perhaps be focusing on the worst haters the world has seen since the Nazis aka today's Islamists.  But of course we know that's not what it's about.
> 
> You'll defend anything and everything Muslims do, through misrepresentations and false comparisons.  We've seen this behavior exhibited in thread after thread.  At this point the cat is out of the bag and everybody knows what your game is.  When are you going to come clean?



He mostly combats vile hatred against Muslims.

when are you going to come clean that you work for the Mossad?


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> "...when are you going to come clean that you work for the Mossad?"



*It's all a Worldside Jooooish Kornspiracy, I tellz ya...!!!*


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > The first thing you did when you entered this thread was you claimed that the Kenyan attack wasn't directed at non Muslims, which proved to be a total misrepresentation.  Then you proceeded to tell everybody that this thread is "disgusting" because it expresses hatred towards all Muslims.  Despite there being no evidence whatsoever.
> ...



Said the spokesman for Al Qaeda


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 24, 2013)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Said the spokesman for Al Qaeda


----------



## MDiver (Sep 24, 2013)

Muslims have been attacking non-Muslims across the planet (Philippines, Thailand, China, Russia, India, Spain, Netherlands, United States, France, England, Myanmar, Indonesia, Egypt, Kenya, Nigeria, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Tajikistan, Kazakhstan, Brunei, Comoros, Sudan, Libya, et cetera).
Any Muslim who considers him/herself to be very devout, considers Muhammads latter teachings to supercede his earlier teachings and that every word in the Quran to be true.  As Muhammad's latter teachings were about hating and killing all who do not convert to Islam, one can see the source of the problem (the Quran and its false prophet).  If there were a deity and a devil, Islam could easily be considered of the devil, as the latter teachings are about hate and killing non-believers.  A true deity could get rid of anyone without puny humans doing it for the thing.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit, people all over the Muslim world stomped on, and burned American flags and passed out sweets in celebration.
> ...



Care to spew more lies about Israel? I'm game. Shoot. I'll knock each one out of the park. This is batting practice.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > It saddens me to see Jews fan the flames of anti-Muslim hatred (anti-Semitism).
> ...


This psycho-sock mental case tries to bring up Jews and Israel in almost every post.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Who on here is a Jew?
> ...


Who else but an IslamoNazi worshiping troll would try to change the subject to Jews with each and every post when it has absolutely nothing to do with it?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Non-right-wing non-Jews who see the need to counterpoint those advancing the Muslim agenda as it pertains to America and its allies and its policies?
> ...


NOoooooo.  Now why would anybody think that?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2013)

Hollie said:


> In a further escalation of internecine Islamic violence, Sunni insurgents were blamed with targeting another Shiite mosque.
> 
> It bears repeating for those who don't yet know: The Sunni and Shia loathe each other. Even though both groups are Moslem, the shia are considered by the sunni to be a heretical sect.
> 
> ...


Hoffstra:  "It's the Jews' fault!"  Ha ha ha.  What a psycho.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2013)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...


The "thing" is not a Jew. but rather a dedicated Jew hater and perhaps a convert to radical Islam, who has made it his career to defend all the hate, evil, and violence that Muslims commit.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Just your average day of "peaceful Islam"...
> ...


And here comes another Islam apologist with a totally irrelevant post about guess what, something having to do with Israel.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Yeah, like I said.  He's got nothing but the same old same old garbage.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Like any cancer: high doses of RADIATION therapy.  They want a holy war, maybe it's time to give them one.
> ...


You got that wrong:


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit, people all over the Muslim world stomped on, and burned American flags and passed out sweets in celebration.
> ...


Ya okay, whatever ya say. Hoffsocko.  LOL


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 24, 2013)

For those of you thinking Zionism is racist:

In 1975 the UN General assembly adopted a resolution slandering Zionism by equating it with racism. Zionism is the national liberation movement of the Jewish people, which holds that Jews, like any other nation, are entitled to a homeland.

History has demonstrated the need to ensure Jewish security through a national homeland. Zionism recognizes that Jewishness is defined by shared origin, religion, culture and history. The realization of the Zionist dream is exemplified by more than 5 million Jews from more than 100 countries, who are Israeli citizens.

Israel's Law of Return grants automatic citizenship to Jews. But non Jews are also eligible to become citizens under naturalization procedures similar to those in other countries. More than one million Muslims and Christian Arabs, Druze, Baha'is, Circassians and other ethnic groups are also represented in Israel's population. The presence in Israel of thousands of dark-skinned Jews from Ethiopia, Yemen and India is the best refutation of the calumny against Zionism. In a series of airlifts, labeled Moses (1984), Joshua (1985) and Solomon (1991), Israel rescued more than 20,000 members of the ancient Ethiopian Jewish Community.

Zionism does not discriminate against anyone. Israel's open and democratic character, and it's scrupulous protection of the religious and political rights of Christians and Muslims, rebut the charge of exclusivity. Moreover anyone--Jew or non-Jew, Israeli, American, or Saudi, black, white, yellow or purple--can be a Zionist. 



> *Writing after "Operation Moses" was revealed, William Safire noted:
> 
> "...For the first time in history, thousands of black people are being brought to a country not in chains, but in dignity, not as slaves but as citizens."
> *



By contrast, Arab states define citizenship strictly by native parentage. It is almost impossible to become a naturalized citizen in many Arab states, especially Algeria, Saudi Arabia and Kuwait. Several Arab nations have laws that facilitate the naturalization of foreign Arabs with the specific exception of Palestinians. Jordan, on the other hand, instituted it's own "law of return" in 1954, according citizenship to all former residents of Palestine except for Jews.

To single out Jewish self-determination for condemnation is itself a form of racism. When approached by a student at Harvard in 1968 who attacked Zionism, Martin Luther King responded: "When people criticize Zionists, they mean Jews. You're talking about anti-Semitism."

The 1975 UN resolution was part of a the Soviet-Arab Cold War anti-Israel campaign. Almost all the former non-Arab supporters of the resolution have apologized and changed their positions. When the General Assembly voted to repeal the resolution in 1991, only some Arab and Muslim states, as well as Cuba, North Korea and Vietnam were opposed.
_
--pp 6-7, Myths and Facts: A Guide to the Arab Israeli Conflict, by Mitchell G. Bard_


----------



## Connery (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > You mean not that YOU really care...."truther" are ya?  Here's some truth.  Different muslim sects attack each other's mosques with relish.  Look at what Zarqawi and al-Masri did to shia mosques in Iraq.  Tell me when Methodists have ever burned and looted a Baptist church?  Well, it's common practice in the ME....of course with U.S. ROEs we couldn't even approach a mosque unless there was an active sniper inside and then only to use minimal force.  Sanctuary except from each other....they love shooting each other on the pilgramage to Mecca....getting the picture yet?  They have no respect for each other, no tolerance for the tiniest slight, barbaric attitudes toward women and slavery etc etc etc.  What should we expect from a society that still wipes it's ass with a stone and worships a child-molestor named "Mo"?
> ...



Just for everyone's benefit I thought I would add some reference material which explains the above post.


"In addition to milah (the actual circumcision) and p'riah, mentioned above, the Talmud (Mishnah Shabbat 19:2) mentions a third step, metzitzah, translated as suction, as one of the steps involved in the circumcision rite. The Talmud writes that a "Mohel (Circumciser) who does not suck, should be dismissed from practice".Rashi on that Talmudic passage explains that this step is in order to squeeze some blood from deep inside the wound to prevent danger to the baby, and current medical knowledge confirms the benefits of the practice"

Brit milah


----------



## Godboy (Sep 24, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...


Damn Roudy, you are slaying these Jew hating shit dicks. Nice work.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2013)

Connery said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



Thanks.  It is an ancient practice that was used instead of disinfection as well as stopping blood flow. 

And what it has to do with a thread about Muslims blowing up a church in Pakistan and attacking a mall in Kenya?  Only a sucker like Hoffstra can explain that.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2013)

Godboy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...


Yessir!  Thanks.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...


----------



## Peterf (Sep 25, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...



You assert that Muslims, as a whole, are being demonised.   But is this true?  I have never seen, in the media or on boards,  ANYONE say "All Muslims are terrorists".   What I have read is versions of "Islamic terror is rooted in Islam" which I think is undeniable.


----------



## Peterf (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Really now?  I'd like to see some evidence to support that claim.
> ...



The great majority of Muslims are NOT Arabs -  that is NOT semites if you want to think in racist terms.

I repeat: I do not 'hate' Muslims, I detest and despise Islam.


----------



## Peterf (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Which is cheaper, Ahmed?
> ...



Stalin called outsiders who supported him "Useful idiots".


----------



## Peterf (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit, people all over the Muslim world stomped on, and burned American flags and passed out sweets in celebration.
> ...



I've been told by a British teacher that British Muslim children in her school jumped for joy as news of the 9/11 murders came through.   They thought that video clips of people jumping to their deaths from the Towers were funny.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 25, 2013)

Peterf said:


> The great majority of Muslims are NOT Arabs -  that is NOT semites if you want to think in racist terms.
> 
> I repeat: I do not 'hate' Muslims, I detest and despise Islam.



that's like saying:  I don't hate Jews, I just hate Judaism.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > The great majority of Muslims are NOT Arabs -  that is NOT semites if you want to think in racist terms.
> ...



Which is like comparing Judaism to Islam.

When was the last time 19 Jews took over 4 planes and used them to murder over 3000 innocent Americans?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> just around 2,600 Americans died on 9-11.
> 
> not that you really care



 2,977

Allah must have shot his wad at such a haul.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 25, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Bigotry gets old Roudy.



And defense of terrorism doesn't?



> No one defends terrorism.



You do.



> But god forbid that they should have the audacity to see Muslims as human beings.



I see Nazis and the Khmer Rouge as human biengs.

Humans are capable of depraved evil. Certain belief systems, such as Nazism and Islam, are based on depraved evil


----------



## Coyote (Sep 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Bigotry gets old Roudy.
> ...



Link where I've defended terrorism.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 25, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Link please...



This thread.



> because strangely enough the mantra of those that can't discuss issues seems to be "you're defending terrorism".



The deceit you spread is supporting terrorism.

Oh, on the surface you offer some flaccid, off the cuff remark about how you wish they would use a different method - but the bottom line is that you agree with their goals. While their methods may be distasteful, they get results.

And this is the Muslim world in general, particularly among the Sunni - I assume you are Sunni, correct? You feign mild disapproval of terrorism, but the goal is to subjugate infidel, all that moves the world closer to a global Caliphate is embraced. 

Muslims love to claim that only a tiny minority engage in terrorism, which is true. But the majority supports that minority - as you do - politicking to distract from the fact that terrorism exists to promote the evil that is Islam.

Less than 1% of Nazi PARTY MEMBERS were involved in the Holocaust - yet rational people condemn Nazism as a whole.

But YOU demand that Islam be different, that a creed of evil, which produces death, slavery, and misery, every place it exists, not only be tolerated, but embraced.

No, Islam should be, MUST BE, shunned by decent people. Evil cannot be invited into the company of virtue.





> Yet they can never supply a single case where that is true.
> 
> Please provide it or admit you're a liar.
> 
> ...




Like we did the Nazis, or the Khmer Rouge? Or a billion other cults of evil?




> Seriously dude - what hole did you pull that one out of?



I realize that you are here to defend Islam, including Islamic terrorists - but do at least TRY to engage your brain.



> What does left/right have to do with bigotry?



Don't want to call me a "racist?"

Isn't opposition to terrorism and evil "racism?"


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 25, 2013)

Coyote said:


> So what are you going to do about American Muslims since they are "all terrorists"? Round them up?  Put them into camps?  Tattoo numbers on them?



I realize that you are here to promote and defend Islam, including the terrorists - but does the above stupidity ever actually work?

I think your Imams should come up with a new line for you....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 25, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...age-day-of-peaceful-islam-15.html#post7885726


----------



## Coyote (Sep 25, 2013)

Peterf said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Peterf said:
> ...



In this thread we had a poster claim all Muslims are terrorists.  "Demonization" is not simply claiming they are all terrorists - it's a lot broader then that.

Sites like Atlas Shrugs (Pam Geller)  and politicians like Geert Wilders, for example make little distinction between Muslims and extremists and call for banning the Koran, limiting Muslim immigration, expelling Muslims from western countries and banning the building of Mosques based on the idea that all Muslims are potential terrorists by virtue of their religion.

Some examples:

David Yerushalmi is the founder of an influential think tank called Society of Americans for
National Existence.

His group proposed legislation in 2007 to make adherence to Sharia a felony punishable by* 20 years in prison*.  Keep in mind - Sharia isn't one monolithic thing, it's a complex and lengthy system of codes that are interpreted in different ways in different areas.  It has civil and penal codes - not all of which are applied.  It includes, for example - dietary regulations in how meat is prepared (like Kosher) and rules on money and business transactions as well as marriage, divorce, and custody.  Many civil matters amongst religious people - of all religious - are decided the rules of their particular religion through an agreement.  These kind of "anti-Sharia" laws are grossly ignorant and discriminnatory in that religious laws are always trumped by state and federal laws and the Constitution and they single out one religion for such legislation.

Or consider "Wake up America" - one of the many groups Pam Gellar promotes.  Here's what the ADL has to say about it:



> "Wake up America!" With this cautionary phrase, Stop Islamization of America (SIOA) has sought to rouse public fears about a vast Islamic conspiracy to destroy American values.
> 
> The organization, created in 2009, warns of the encroachment of Shariah, or Islamic law, in the U.S. and encourages Muslims to renounce and leave the "falsity" of Islam. "The U.S. constitution is under attack from fundamentalist Islam and Shariah," reads SIOA's mission statement.
> 
> ...



These groups are well funded and have the ear of certain media outlets and elected officials.  Frankly, their efforts are reminiscent of the darkest episodes in our history in which religious, ethnic, and racial minorities were discriminated against and persecuted


----------



## Coyote (Sep 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



So you can't find anything where I've defended terrorism?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > So what are you going to do about American Muslims since they are "all terrorists"? Round them up?  Put them into camps?  Tattoo numbers on them?
> ...



Can't answer a simple question?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 25, 2013)

Coyote said:


> So you can't find anything where I've defended terrorism?



So, you just can't be honest under any circumstances?

Allah smiles at your faithfulness.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Link please...
> ...



I am not responsible for every post on this thread, only my own.

Surely you can find a post where I'm specifically defending terrorism.  Should be that hard to do.

Or you can keep dodging.



> > because strangely enough the mantra of those that can't discuss issues seems to be "you're defending terrorism".
> 
> 
> 
> The deceit you spread is supporting terrorism.



Can't find that link eh?



> Oh, on the surface you offer some flaccid, off the cuff remark about *how you wish they would use a different method* - but the bottom line is that you agree with their goals. While their methods may be distasteful, they get results.



Where did I say anything about methods?  Where have I agreed with their goals?  I think you are inserting your own thoughts into my posts.

A suggestion: don't.  Take responsibility for your own views and I will take responsibility for my words.



> And this is the Muslim world in general, particularly among the Sunni - I assume you are Sunni, correct? You feign mild disapproval of terrorism, but the goal is to subjugate infidel, all that moves the world closer to a global Caliphate is embraced.



Your psychic powers are failing you miserably.



> Muslims love to claim that only a tiny minority engage in terrorism, which is true. But the majority supports that minority - as you do - politicking to distract from the fact that terrorism exists to promote the evil that is Islam.



According to public opinion polls such as what I quoted earlier in this thread, the majority does not support terrorism.  That's a "Fail" on your part.



> Less than 1% of Nazi PARTY MEMBERS were involved in the Holocaust - yet rational people condemn Nazism as a whole.



And failures always end up resorting to Nazi comparisons.  A small political party is not a world religion that contains numerous sects and is practiced differently around the world.



> But YOU demand that Islam be different, that a creed of evil, which produces death, slavery, and misery, every place it exists, not only be tolerated, but embraced.



What have you been smoking?  I demand? 



> No, Islam should be, MUST BE, shunned by decent people. Evil cannot be invited into the company of virtue.



That's what the anti-semites said about the Jews.




> I realize that you are here to defend Islam, including Islamic terrorists - but do at least TRY to engage your brain.



Why?  With your marvelous mind reading powers you shouldn't need that. 



> Don't want to call me a "racist?" Isn't opposition to terrorism and evil "racism?"



What does race have to do with religious bigotry?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 25, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Can't answer a simple question?



Will your meltdown be a classic like those we used to see?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > So you can't find anything where I've defended terrorism?
> ...



I didn't think a simple straight forward question could be so hard for a mind reader like you.

Give it a try - just one statement by me where I'm defending terrorism


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > The great majority of Muslims are NOT Arabs -  that is NOT semites if you want to think in racist terms.
> ...


Yes.

Now it's a matter of validity.

In studying any belief system...

If belief-system A is absolutely saturated with operative Permissions to Engage in War and Violence and to Lie to Nonbelievers - no matter the specificity, which can always be twisted to one's purpose - and if belief-system A has a long bloody history of multi-regional, multi-national conquest in fulfillment of such long-standing operative Permissions...

If belief-system B only has a handful of historical Permissions along those lines and if NONE of those Permissions are considered operative in modern times and if belief-system B does NOT have a history of multi-regional, multi-national conquest, then...

Throwing rocks at belief-system A is probably *far* more valid than throwing rocks at belief-system B...

Especially when do-it-yourself street-corner mullahs and re-interpreters are utilizing their sacred texts to incite war and bloodshed in the name of the godhead in modern times, much as they did in their now-long-gone never-to-be-repeated Conquest and Glory Days...

Never-to-be-repeated... so long as The West remembers who and what it is, and who and what Islam is, and stands guard against the slow, creeping encroachments of Islam as well as its glaring bursts of violence... so long as Men of The West retain their Courage...

Islam is a poison to The West - it is a Johnny-come-lately spin-off or knock-off hybrid of Judaism, Christianity and Muhammed's Tolkien-like fevered Arab brain...

Tossing in a _*Lord-of-the-Black-Rock*_ undercurrent to the fantasy-novel, and changing the direction for prayers from Jerusalem to Mecca, just to make the old black-stone-worshipping pagans of the Arab towns happy, so that they'd be more inclined to convert...

An alien and incompatible belief-system that slowly encroaches and ingratiates itself until it reaches a stronger position in society, after which it begins making strident demands and becoming violent when it does not get its way, or until it gets its way...

Uber-Leftists and other naive _world-without-borders_ and _wanna-buy-the-world-a-coke_ and _campfire-kumbya-singing_ types vehemently protest that it Islam is no better nor worse than any other belief-system...

The Europeans are beginning to figure-out just how wrong that perspective is...

To the point where the British Prime Minister and the French President have confessed that MultiCulturalism (_codespeak for letting Muslims have a degree of autonomy within their European countries_) just isn't working...

There are good and demonstrable reasons behind such statements...

Islam is poison to The West...

Let it stay in The East... where it's been retarding progress for much of the past 1,000 years since the passing of their brief Glory Days...

We don't need to erase the past 1000 years of social and cultural progress...

We don't need that shit here...


----------



## Coyote (Sep 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Can't answer a simple question?
> ...



Do you normally have problems with meltdowns?  Don't let me inhibit you


----------



## Hollie (Sep 25, 2013)

It seems that the component of Peaceful Inner Strugglers in Pakistan with the greatest strength of numbers (and largest caliber weapons), has taken upon itself the task of purging the islam of those deemed not to be real moslems.

Moslems  theyre so islamophobic.



Ahmadi persecution: Police bow to clerics to tear down minarets ? The Express Tribune


LAHOREolice demolished minarets at an Ahmadi place of worship in Sialkot on Saturday, after a group of protesters threatened to do so themselves, The Express Tribune has learnt.

The police approached the community on Friday after a local cleric complained that three worship places for Ahmadis had features that resembled mosques, namely minarets and verses from the Quran written on the walls.

The minarets and verses were covered up, apparently to the polices satisfaction, but a baying mob gathered at one worship place the next day and demanded that the minarets be torn down. The police did so. The group of protesters is now demanding that similar action be taken against two other worship places within a couple of days


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 25, 2013)

Coyote said:


> I am not responsible for every post on this thread, only my own.



And those which you post defend Islam in such a way as to excuse terrorism.



> Surely you can find a post where I'm specifically defending terrorism.  Should be that hard to do.



This one will do.



> Or you can keep dodging.



Be honest.



> Can't find that link eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say anything about methods?  Where have I agreed with their goals?  I think you are inserting your own thoughts into my posts.



Are you mentally retarded?

Literate people infer from what you write.

You are the unabashed defender of Islam. If anyone so much as whisper a question of Islam, there you are to engage. You don't defend and promote Islam because you oppose the goals.



> A suggestion: don't.  Take responsibility for your own views and I will take responsibility for my words.



But you don't - just as you do with the terrorist, you try to weasel and slither around what you say. 



> Your psychic powers are failing you miserably.



Weak, even for you.



> According to public opinion polls such as what I quoted earlier in this thread, the majority does not support terrorism.  That's a "Fail" on your part.



Utter bullshit.

Over a third of Muslims openly support violence against civilians in the promotion of Islam. over 80% seek to impose Sharia as international law.

http://www.pewforum.org/files/2013/04/worlds-muslims-religion-politics-society-full-report.pdf




> And failures always end up resorting to Nazi comparisons.  A small political party is not a world religion that contains numerous sects and is practiced differently around the world.



In the case of Islam - it is an apt comparison - which is why you slither and slime in an attempt to deflect.

Let's look again, less than 1% of Nazi Party Members were engaged in the Holocaust, yet rational people abhor Nazism.

YOU and other Muslims demand that since only 2% of Muslims engage in terrorism, Islam should be given a pass. Why was Nazism not given a pass? Why have decent people RIGHTFULLY condemned Nazism as a creed of evil?

Of course you will deflect and avoid - such is the way of internet Jihadists.

Oh, I almost forgot, do you even admit that there WAS a Holocaust?



> What have you been smoking?  I demand?



Demand in one hand, shit in the other, see which fills faster.



> That's what the anti-semites said about the Jews.



Not even close. Those who attack Jews, including Muslims, claim a genetic basis. 

But Islam is not a race - despite your attempts to make it so. Islam is a belief system - just as Nazism is. It is a system based on the domination of others, world domination.




> What does left/right have to do with bigotry?



What does bigotry have to do with your incessant apologetics for terrorism?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 25, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Do you normally have problems with meltdowns?  Don't let me inhibit you



Problem?

LOL, I love a good meltdown. You are are only at stage one, we need to pump you up to five....


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 25, 2013)

Hollie said:


> It seems that the component of Peaceful Inner Strugglers in Pakistan with the greatest strength of numbers (and largest caliber weapons), has taken upon itself the task of purging the islam of those deemed not to be &#8220;real moslems&#8221;.
> 
> Moslems &#8211; they&#8217;re so islamophobic.
> Ahmadi persecution: Police bow to clerics to tear down minarets ? The Express Tribune
> ...



Ahmadis are heretics and Not muslims.  ..


----------



## Coyote (Sep 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Do you normally have problems with meltdowns?  Don't let me inhibit you
> ...



Meh.

Keep dodging the questions


----------



## Hollie (Sep 25, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that the component of Peaceful Inner Strugglers in Pakistan with the greatest strength of numbers (and largest caliber weapons), has taken upon itself the task of purging the islam of those deemed not to be real moslems.
> ...



And the ascendancy of the Shia Crescent will allow the shia to purge the Islam of the mushrikeen sunni apostates.


.... True story

.......


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 25, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Meh.
> 
> Keep dodging the questions



The only question that has been dodged is when I asked if you are Sunni?


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 25, 2013)

Hollie said:


> And the ascendancy of the Shia Crescent will allow the shia to purge the Islam of the mushrikeen sunni apostates.


Never gonna happen nitwit.........


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Coyote: 





> His group proposed legislation in 2007 to make adherence to Sharia &#8220;a felony punishable by 20 years in prison&#8221;. Keep in mind - Sharia isn't one monolithic thing, it's a complex and lengthy system of codes that are interpreted in different ways in different areas. It has civil and penal codes - not all of which are applied. It includes, for example - dietary regulations in how meat is prepared (like Kosher) and rules on money and business transactions as well as marriage, divorce, and custody. Many civil matters amongst religious people - of all religious - are decided the rules of their particular religion through an agreement. These kind of "anti-Sharia" laws are grossly ignorant and discriminnatory in that religious laws are always trumped by state and federal laws and the Constitution and they single out one religion for such legislation.



There ya go, this time with outright lies. Making Shariah look like its something "complex" and good.  Shariah law is pure evil and barbarism and has no place in modern civilized society. If any Western society wants to survive, it should be banish and outlaw Shariah law. It is the cause of most of the problems with the Muslim world today.

For you to even HINT that Shariah law can be a positive thing, is very revealing. 

Thanks for coming out of the closet.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> There ya go, this time with outright lies. Making Shariah look like its something "complex" and good.  Shariah law is pure evil and barbarism and has no place in modern civilized society. If any Western society wants to survive, it should be banish and outlaw Shariah law. It is the cause of most of the problems with the Muslim world today.


 Incorrect retard Roudy......


----------



## Coyote (Sep 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I am not responsible for every post on this thread, only my own.
> ...



As they say in sheep dogging, "that'll do"   You can't find it so you're running in circles like a twit without a purpose trying to make something up.



> Be honest.



Yup. 



> Are you mentally retarded?



Brilliant come back.  You need to work on your creativity a bit though.



> Literate people infer from what you write.



Then I suggest you join the literacy club.



> You are the unabashed defender of Islam. If anyone so much as whisper a question of Islam, there you are to engage. You don't defend and promote Islam because you oppose the goals.



Keep up with your mind reading classes...someday...you might get lucky 




> Over a third of Muslims openly support violence against civilians in the promotion of Islam. over 80% seek to impose Sharia as international law.
> 
> http://www.pewforum.org/files/2013/04/worlds-muslims-religion-politics-society-full-report.pdf



Did you even read your own source?

80% do NOT seek to impose Sharia as "international" law - but as the law in *their own country.*  Big difference.  Not only that - the percentages vary according to the country from 12% to 99% with no distinction made in what parts of Sharia.

From the source:


> Overwhelming percentages of Muslims in many countries want Islamic law (sharia) to be
> the official law of the land, according to a worldwide survey by the Pew Research Center.
> But many supporters of sharia say it should *apply only to their country&#8217;s Muslim population*.
> 
> Moreover, Muslims are not equally comfortable with all aspects of sharia: *While most favor using religious law in family and property disputes, fewer support the application of severe punishments &#8211; such as whippings or cutting off hands &#8211; in criminal cases*. The survey also shows that Muslims differ widely in how they interpret certain aspects of sharia, including whether divorce and family planning are morally acceptable.




It also states:


> Within regions, support for enshrining sharia as official law is particularly high in some
> countries with predominantly Muslim populations, such as Afghanistan and Iraq.1 But support for sharia is not limited to countries where Muslims make up a majority of the population. In sub-Saharan Africa, for example, Muslims constitute less than a fifth of the population in Cameroon, the Democratic Republic of the Congo, Ghana, Kenya, Liberia,Mozambique and Uganda; yet in each of these countries, at least half of Muslims (52%-74%) say they want sharia to be the official law of the land.
> 
> *Conversely, in some countries where Muslims make up more than 90% of the population, relatively few want their government to codify Islamic law*; this is the case in Tajikistan (27%), Turkey (12%) and Azerbaijan (8%).



Now, as to the claim that: _Over a third of Muslims openly support violence against civilians in the promotion of Islam_....

Is suicide bombing justified - % of Muslims who say attacks against civilians in defense of Islam can be often/sometimes justified - numbers range from 1% to 49% with the majority being in the single digits, most of the remainder being below 20%.  The few outliers: Palestinian Terr. 40%, Afghanistan 39%, Egypt 29%.  (Not to surprising).

This is a really interesting report that shows how complex many of these issues are in the Muslim world, it breaks down Sharia into it's components and polls on that, and it also indicates that there is quite a concern about religious extremists (variable according to region).  I've never seen one so comprehensive, so I really need to thank you for that link.



> In the case of Islam - it is an apt comparison - which is why you slither and slime in an attempt to deflect.
> 
> Let's look again, less than 1% of Nazi Party Members were engaged in the Holocaust, yet rational people abhor Nazism.



Nazism isn't abhored simply becuase of the Holocaust but because of the underlying platform of eugencis and racial superiority.  INazism was also a monolithic ideology who's membership numbered in the "thousands" as opposed to a world religion of multiple sects and views which numbers in the billions.  It's an ignorant analogy.



> YOU and other Muslims demand that since only 2% of Muslims engage in terrorism, Islam should be given a pass. Why was Nazism not given a pass? Why have decent people RIGHTFULLY condemned Nazism as a creed of evil?



I don't demand any terrorist activities be given a pass - no matter who initiates it.



> Of course you will deflect and avoid - such is the way of internet Jihadists.
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot, do you even admit that there WAS a Holocaust?



 and on to your next ASSumption!  Mind reading is not your forte 



> Not even close. Those who attack Jews, including Muslims, claim a genetic basis.



They attack Jews based on both a "racial" aspect and a "religious" aspect.  Take a look at the most common conspiracy theories that have led to the demonization of Jews.  Most are based on religion.



> But Islam is not a race - despite your attempts to make it so. Islam is a belief system - just as Nazism is. It is a system based on the domination of others, world domination.



No.  It's not a race. I have never said it was. 

I thought I was pretty clear on my terminology but...maybe you need to work on your literacy 



> What does bigotry have to do with your incessant apologetics for terrorism?



I just provide the fact M'am.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> There ya go, this time with outright lies. Making Shariah look like its something "complex" and good.  Shariah law is pure evil and barbarism and has no place in modern civilized society. If any Western society wants to survive, it should be banish and outlaw Shariah law. It is the cause of most of the problems with the Muslim world today.
> 
> For you to even HINT that Shariah law can be a positive thing, is very revealing.
> 
> Thanks for coming out of the closet.



I'm not making Sharia either "good" or "bad", just stating the facts about it.  I suggest you read the report Uncensored didn't read - it explains Sharia and Muslim's views about it far better than anything you've presented. 

For the record - I'm 100% for secular law - no religious law of any kind, being the predominant law of my country.  If citizens wish to use religious or tribal laws for civil matters in the US - I don't have an issue as long as Constitutional law always trumps it.  That's the way it is in this country and that is why these anti-Sharia laws are nothing more than an exercise in bigotry and fear mongering.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 25, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > And the ascendancy of the Shia Crescent will allow the shia to purge the Islam of the mushrikeen sunni apostates.
> ...



 Oh, you poor dear. 

I understand you feel threatened by the shia tribes which are asserting their ideology across the Persian (not "Arabian") Gulf. See. The shia took even that away from you. 

But look, as a goofy convert safely ensconced in the West, you're just a pom pom flailer who can spend time on a kafir innovated message board, using the kafir innovated and maintained web by way of a kafir innovated PC using kafir innovated software. 

As a suggestion, you could convert to a real religion such as Judaism or Christianity.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 25, 2013)

Rozman said:


> I don't see too many Muslim people denouncing this shit when it happens.



Muslim attitudes towards terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Yes, Muslims Are Denouncing The Nairobi Terrorist Attack | Mother Jones
'They are not Muslims': US Somali community, Somali president condemn acts by extremists - U.S. News
The American Muslim (TAM)
I'm a Muslim, and I hate terrorism - CNN.com
Muslim leaders: We stand against terrorism - Washington Post
Islamic Statements Against Terrorism ? Charles Kurzman


There are pages and pages of articles about Muslims denouncing terrorism. Google is your friend.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Meh.
> ...



Nope.

Going to keep dodging?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Seriously Coyote, whom are you trying to fool?

The first thing you said when you entered this thread was how outraged you were at this "hate Muslim" thread and that "this is one of the most disgusting threads you've seen".  Why?  Because people dared to be upset at innocent non Muslims being slaughtered in the name of Islam.  Because people dared to question whether Islam is as peaceful as advertised, or Muslims are as tolerant as they keep telling us they are. DESPITE THEIR BEHAVIOR TO THE CONTRARY.  

The biggest problem with the Muslim world today is not that you have Islamic terrorist savages killing people like animals, it's people like you that don't stand up to minimize and marginalize the violence and intolerance. Instead we'd have heard everything but that. And that's what you always do.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I am not responsible for every post on this thread, only my own.
> ...


----------



## Coyote (Sep 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Seriously Coyote, whom are you trying to fool?
> 
> The first thing you said when you entered this thread was how outraged you were at this "hate Muslim" thread and that "this is one of the most disgusting threads you've seen".  Why?  Because people dared to be upset at innocent non Muslims being slaughtered in the name of Islam.  Because people dared to question whether Islam is as peaceful as advertised, or Muslims are as tolerant as they keep telling us they are. DESPITE THEIR BEHAVIOR TO THE CONTRARY.



Seriously Roudy.

I have no issue with being outraged over innocent people murdered in a terrorist attack.  I'm totally outraged by it and despite being anti-death penalty I'd support Al Shabob being shot on sight.  I do not support that "outrage" leading to calls for hatred of any religious group due to the actions of it's extremists.

My "outrage", as you put it - or rather my disgust with the attitudes expressed on this thread is right in the OP:



> Just your average day of "peaceful Islam"...
> 
> Muslims blow up a Christian church in Pakistan killing more than 100 people who have done nothing wrong other than practice a religion other than Islam.
> 
> ...



Most of which is devoted to not sympathy, outrage, or discussion over the attack or the groups in particular but Islam as a entire relgion and people.  You've made it clear that you don't believe it's just "fanatics" - it's all of them.



> The biggest problem with the Muslim world today is not that you have Islamic terrorist savages killing people like animals, it's people like you that don't stand up to minimize and marginalize the violence and intolerance. Instead we'd have heard everything but that. And that's what you always do.



I don't minimalize terrorism or extremism.

I do not, however, support hate mongering, religious intolerance or broad brushing towards innocent people of any religion or calls strip them of their rights and humanity.  It's people that refuse to speak up against hate who open the door to genocide.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > There ya go, this time with outright lies. Making Shariah look like its something "complex" and good.  Shariah law is pure evil and barbarism and has no place in modern civilized society. If any Western society wants to survive, it should be banish and outlaw Shariah law. It is the cause of most of the problems with the Muslim world today.
> ...


Other than it legislates persecution of women and minorities, and other barbaric backwards ass anti freedom, anti democracy rules established by 7th century Arabian savages, what else does it do?  

Shariah also says any Muslim that converts out of his or her religion shall be killed, adulterers are to be stoned. If a woman gets raped, then she must have four MALE witnesses to prove it, otherwise she faces imprisonment and death penalty for false accusation. And this is just the tip of the iceberg of the shit and filth Muslims call Shariah. It goes on and on with Shariah. 

You already flipped your hand before, and told everybody you want America to live under Shariah law, including Muslim Americans to be able to legally have four wives because it's Shariah.  Now who's the retard.  Take a look in the mirror.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously Coyote, whom are you trying to fool?
> ...


I don't see anything in this that post that blames ALL MUSLIMS. It is simply stating the truth. Muslims are constantly slaughtering non Muslims in the name of Islam, AND THEY DO IT ALL THE TIME. 

Look, why don't you face the music, the jig is up. You constantly defend Islam and Islamic barbarism, as observed by many in this thread. And you've done that not only in this thread, but anytime the word Islam or Muslims is used, your ears pop up. 

Plus, you just gave barbaric Shariah a standing ovation. That says it all.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



All that says is that you are a liar Roudy.

Fess up to your own words.

You:
_Oh wait, "all religions have fanatics", right? RIIIIIIIIIGHT. <snicker>

Better yet, "Islam is not at war with us", WE ARE AT WAR WITH ISLAM, right?
_


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Yes, those are the kind of statements terrorist apologists like you repeat, right after Muslims slaughter in the name of Islam.  "Oh, all religions have fanatics or extremists".  True they do, but to the extent that Islam has today?  To those of us with clear rational thought and moral clarity, the answer is a resounding NO.  And then you wonder why people call you Islam or terrorist apologist?  Ha ha, you gotta be kidding me.

As far as Islam being at war with us, or we being at war with Islam, again, it's pretty evident and self explanatory.  Islam and it's followers are at war with us, and we are in total denial and appeasement mode.  

I fess up.

Coyote, defending barbaric Islamic Shariah law:



> Keep in mind - Sharia isn't one monolithic thing, it's a complex and lengthy system of codes that are interpreted in different ways in different areas. It has civil and penal codes - not all of which are applied. It includes, for example - dietary regulations in how meat is prepared (like Kosher) and rules on money and business transactions as well as marriage, divorce, and custody. Many civil matters amongst religious people - of all religious - are decided the rules of their particular religion through an agreement. These kind of "anti-Sharia" laws are grossly ignorant and discriminnatory in that religious laws are always trumped by state and federal laws and the Constitution and they single out one religion for such legislation.



Highlights of "Shariah Law":

Adulterous couples are stoned to death, prostitutes are hanged in public, and women in the company of men who are not blood relatives are executed.
A girl is eligible for marriage as soon as a girl begins her first period, or before.
Homosexuals are executed.
Rape victims are punished.
Conversion from Islam to other religions is punishable by death.
"Zina laws" prohibit adultery, prostitution, and rape. Punishment is execution or amputation of the hands. This is done to the victims as well.
Women cannot vote or get elected.
Husbands can beat up their wives at their heart's content.
Women cannot do anything outside of the house without the father or husband's consent.
Women cannot get custody of their children.
Women are banned from a number of fields of education.
Women must wear the hijab when outside of the house.
In more extremist countries like Iran, a woman arrested for wearing make-up is forced to clean up with cotton balls rolled in broken glass.
In Pakistan, insulting Mohammed is punished by death (Contempt of Prophet's Act)
There is no such thing as separation of the church and state, or between the state and morality, in Islam. The church IS the state IS morality.
Women are worth half a Muslim man.
Non Muslims aren't worth anything.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 25, 2013)

Hollie said:


> I understand you feel threatened by the shia tribes which are asserting their ideology across the Persian (not "Arabian") Gulf. See. The shia took even that away from you.


Incorrect bozo.  ..  

Shia's are only 15% of all the world's muslims and they only control 1 country.....Iran.

All of the other muslims countries are controlled by the 85% majority Sunni muslims.  ..


----------



## Coyote (Sep 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Yes, those are the kind of statements terrorist apologists like you repeat, right after Muslims slaughter in the name of Islam.  "Oh, all religions have fanatics or extremists".  True they do, but to the extent that Islam has today?  To those of us with clear rational thought and moral clarity, the answer is a resounding NO.  And then you wonder why people call you Islam or terrorist apologist?  Ha ha, you gotta be kidding me.
> 
> As far as Islam being at war with us, or we being at war with Islam, again, it's pretty evident and self explanatory.  Islam and it's followers are at war with us, and we are in total denial and appeasement mode.
> 
> I fess up.



Rational people look at the big picture.  They look at the fact that there are over 1.6 billion Muslims world wide.  They look at the fact that opinion polls show little support for extremism.  They look at the number of terrorist incidents and compare that to 1.6 billion and draw conclusions from that.  That is what rational people do.  That is why bigots prefer to call them "terrorist apologists".



> Coyote, defending barbaric Islamic Shariah law:
> 
> 
> 
> > Keep in mind - Sharia isn't one monolithic thing, it's a complex and lengthy system of codes that are interpreted in different ways in different areas. It has civil and penal codes - not all of which are applied. It includes, for example - dietary regulations in how meat is prepared (like Kosher) and rules on money and business transactions as well as marriage, divorce, and custody. Many civil matters amongst religious people - of all religious - are decided the rules of their particular religion through an agreement. These kind of "anti-Sharia" laws are grossly ignorant and discriminnatory in that religious laws are always trumped by state and federal laws and the Constitution and they single out one religion for such legislation.



Roudy the liar.  Or maybe you have no clue what it is you are talking about.  Do some research.  In fact - read the Pew report on Muslim attitudes around the world.  There is a good deal in that about Sharia and what it means to different communities.  You might notice there are split opinions between what constitutes Sharia and what portions of Sharia they want implimented.  Many of the countries that incorporate Sharia do not use it for their penal code.  You bring up the most barbaric examples - Saudi Arabia, Iran, Pakistan and ignore the others.  

Why is that?  Because it would demonstrate that Sharia isn't one monolithic thing?  Even Islamic scholars (and we're well aware you aren't one) aren't in total agreement on what constitutes Sharia *and how it should be applied in a modern state* and that is the focus of ongoing disputes between modernists and fundamentalists.

*Describing something accurately not "defending" it.*  I don't defend any religious law - whether Sharia or Mosaic.  



> Highlights of "Shariah Law":
> 
> Adulterous couples are stoned to death, prostitutes are hanged in public, and women in the company of men who are not blood relatives are executed.
> A girl is eligible for marriage as soon as a girl begins her first period, or before.
> ...



Yup.  That exists under some systems of Sharia.

Who's arguing for that?  Who's defending it?

What is Sharia? Sharia Law In The USA 101: A Guide To What It Is And Why States Want To Ban It


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 25, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Which is like comparing Judaism to Islam.
> 
> When was the last time 19 Jews took over 4 planes and used them to murder over 3000 innocent Americans?



when's the last time Muslims working for the DOD stole sensitive secrets and sold them to our enemies?

when's the last time Muslims gave American nuclear secrets to our sworn enemies to help them build a nuclear weapon?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, those are the kind of statements terrorist apologists like you repeat, right after Muslims slaughter in the name of Islam.  "Oh, all religions have fanatics or extremists".  True they do, but to the extent that Islam has today?  To those of us with clear rational thought and moral clarity, the answer is a resounding NO.  And then you wonder why people call you Islam or terrorist apologist?  Ha ha, you gotta be kidding me.
> ...


You're arguing against banning it.  Are you having a hard time keeping up with your own BS?


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> You're arguing against banning it.  Are you having a hard time keeping up with your own BS?



do you really hate Muslims this much, or is this really just part of a Neo-Zionist agenda to redirect anti-Semitism onto Muslims?


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > Which is like comparing Judaism to Islam.
> ...


Hoffwit: "Jews Jews Jews, oink oink oink."  Muslims massacre hundreds of innocent people and all he can think of is Jews. 

Last I checked the bombing in Pakistan and the Kenyan mall terrorists had nothing to do with Jews.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > You're arguing against banning it.  Are you having a hard time keeping up with your own BS?
> ...


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Hoffwit: "Jews Jews Jews, oink oink oink."  Muslims massacre hundreds of innocent people and all he can think of is Jews.
> 
> Last I checked the bombing in Pakistan and the Kenyan mall terrorists had nothing to do with Jews.



the mall is owned by Israelis, you Nazi asshole.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > I understand you feel threatened by the shia tribes which are asserting their ideology across the Persian (not "Arabian") Gulf. See. The shia took even that away from you.
> ...


That must be why Sunni's keep blowing up Shia's so often.  That is, after they run out of non Muslims to kill.  First the Friday Saturday people, then the Sunday people...


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffwit: "Jews Jews Jews, oink oink oink."  Muslims massacre hundreds of innocent people and all he can think of is Jews.
> ...


Oh OK.  That's why they separated all the Christians and killed them then.  Makes total sense.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> That must be why Sunni's keep blowing up Shia's so often.  That is, after they run out of non Muslims to kill.  First the Friday Saturday people, then the Sunday people...



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/30_years_war

8 million killed in the Protestant vs Catholic war.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Nice attempt at redirection.

I'm arguing against laws in the US which single out one religion.  I'm arguing it because our system of secular constitutional law and our rights of freedom of religion,* means that imposing any religious system of law is going to be unconstitutional.*  Are you, a conservative and presumably a proponent of less government - seriously supporting needless laws?  Or, is this an example of your double standard?

The only reason in this country to ban "Sharia" and not any other form of religious law - is bigotry and just plain ignorance.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > That must be why Sunni's keep blowing up Shia's so often.  That is, after they run out of non Muslims to kill.  First the Friday Saturday people, then the Sunday people...
> ...


and how many non Muslims have Muslims killed?  Tens of millions.  Some estimate it to be 280 million.  What's your point?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Excuse me, so you think Shariah law, which is incompatible with the constitution, freedom, humanity, and morality, should not be banned because it singles out a religion?


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> and how many non Muslims have Muslims killed?  Tens of millions.  Some estimate it to be 280 million.  What's your point?



lolol!!!!

this is a lie which you of course have no evidence for.

tell is, since you ONLY post against Muslims & Arabs and pro-Israel, we can assume that you are in fact an agent for Israel, yes?


----------



## YWN666 (Sep 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Seriously Coyote, whom are you trying to fool?
> 
> The first thing you said when you entered this thread was how outraged you were at this "hate Muslim" thread and that "this is one of the most disgusting threads you've seen".  Why?  Because people dared to be upset at innocent non Muslims being slaughtered in the name of Islam.  Because people dared to question whether Islam is as peaceful as advertised, or Muslims are as tolerant as they keep telling us they are. DESPITE THEIR BEHAVIOR TO THE CONTRARY.
> 
> The biggest problem with the Muslim world today is not that you have Islamic terrorist savages killing people like animals, it's people like you that don't stand up to minimize and marginalize the violence and intolerance. Instead we'd have heard everything but that. And that's what you always do.




*You're using a pretty broad brush there, buddy.  There are extremists in every religion and you want to blame the entire religion for the actions of of the extremists.*


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 25, 2013)

YWN666 said:


> *You're using a pretty broad brush there, buddy.  There are extremists in every religion and you want to blame the entire religion for the actions of of the extremists.*



his entire agenda on this forum is to attack Arabs and Muslims, and to blindly support Israel.

its all he posts about.  nothing else.

he can't rationally or logically explain why the acts of maybe .001% of Muslims should be used to attack all Muslims.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



We are a nation in which freedom of religion is a specified right.  We are also a nation with a constitutional system of law which trumps any other.

Frankly, why do you propose unnecessary discrimmination, particularly when there is no support for Sharia in America's Muslim community?


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffwit: "Jews Jews Jews, oink oink oink."  Muslims massacre hundreds of innocent people and all he can think of is Jews.
> ...


Nazi asshole?

Well, if there's anybody who would know about Nazis, it's Islamo-Fascists and their Apologists...

Roudy... re: this 'Nazi asshole' business...

You may be fast-approaching a 'Fuck You' moment...

Keep a good hold on your temper, and let the Islam propaganda shill lose his-hers-its...

Then see if the Code of Conduct comes into play for such unprovoked personal attacks...

Patience... patience... patience...


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> "..._That must be why Sunni's keep blowing up Shia's so often.  That is, after they run out of non Muslims to kill.  First the Friday Saturday people, then the Sunday people_..."



Hell, as long as the Muslims keep blowing each other up, they'll have less time to focus upon the Infidels... so, let's do whatever we can, to keep 'em pissed-off at each other, and slaughtering each other, rather than others...


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 25, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Nazi asshole?
> 
> Well, if there's anybody who would know about Nazis, it's Islamo-Fascists and their Apologists...
> 
> ...



this thread attacks all Muslims as being responsible for the crimes of .001% of their population.

only a hateful Nazi asshole, would create such a thread with such pathetic generalizations and stereotyping.

don't like it?  sue me.


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 25, 2013)

The .001 argument is threadbare, and few people who are either (1) not heavily vested in the answer or (2) possessing more than a few brain cells, really buy into that argument any longer...


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 25, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> The .001 argument is threadbare, and few people who are either (1) not heavily vested in the answer or (2) possessing more than a few brain cells, really buy into that argument any longer...



250,000 violent Muslim extremists is .015% of the Muslim population.

Judging all Muslims by this .015%, is disgusting racism and bigotry.

shame that Jews could express such bigotry, considering the suffering they have felt from bigotry.


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 25, 2013)

I was not aware that Islam was a 'race'.

I know of the Negroid race.

I know of the Mongoloid race.

I know of the Cacausian race.

I know of the Red race.

...and all of the admixtures and readmixtures and variants and re-labelings identified in recent decades.

But I missed the designation 'Islam race' or 'Muslim race'.

Silly me.


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 25, 2013)

I was not aware that criticizing Islam - because it is peculiarly and uniquely vulnerable and prone to spin-doctoring to utilize its godhead as the justifying basis for war and violence and deception - was Bigotry.

First time I've seen Truth and Accuracy labeled as Bigotry, but, then again, ya learn sumfin' new every day, I guess...


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 25, 2013)

I was not aware that it was the Jews who were behind all the anti-Islam sentiment in the United States.

Silly, rascally Jooooooos.

"_Oh... bad, naughty, wicked Jooooooos!_"


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 25, 2013)

Coyote said:


> [As they say in sheep dogging, "that'll do"   You can't find it so you're running in circles like a twit without a purpose trying to make something up.



Well, romantic liaisons and sheep are not my forte'... But the post I'm replying to is yet another example of your continued apologetics for Islamic extremism. 



> Yup.
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant come back.  You need to work on your creativity a bit though.



Well, we can't all be "brilliant" enough to call others "twit.."

ROFL

There is no hypocrisy like demopocrisy.....



> Then I suggest you join the literacy club.
> 
> 
> Keep up with your mind reading classes...someday...you might get lucky



I don't mind a bit of ad hom, but could you at least TRY to engage a bit of wit, corky?




> Did you even read your own source?
> 
> 80% do NOT seek to impose Sharia as "international" law - but as the law in *their own country.*  Big difference.  Not only that - the percentages vary according to the country from 12% to 99% with no distinction made in what parts of Sharia.



Ah, more bullshitting.

{Sharia, literally the path  or way,  is the body of Islamic law developed to deal with all aspects of life for a Muslim. It spans everything from business and contract law to marriage and inheritance to sin and personal hygiene}

Sharia Law in the International Legal Sphere | Yale Undergraduate Law Review

Hmm, so despite your little exercise in prevarication, Sharia is in fact NOT specific to a state, tribe, or country, and is in FACT international and binding to Muslims regardless of nation.

It's okay, no one expects integrity from internet Jihadists..



> From the source:
> 
> 
> It also states:
> ...



That would be convincing - if suicide bombing were the only form of violence, but since IED's and so many other forms are present - your chicanery is irrelevant.



> This is a really interesting report that shows how complex many of these issues are in the Muslim world, it breaks down Sharia into it's components and polls on that, and it also indicates that there is quite a concern about religious extremists (variable according to region).  I've never seen one so comprehensive, so I really need to thank you for that link.



Your welcome, I deal in facts.



> Nazism isn't abhored simply becuase of the Holocaust but because of the underlying platform of eugencis and racial superiority.  INazism was also a monolithic ideology who's membership numbered in the "thousands" as opposed to a world religion of multiple sects and views which numbers in the billions.  It's an ignorant analogy.



ROFL

Islam isn't abhorred simply because of the genocidal demands of the the Religion, but because of the underlying platform of ecumenical and cultural superiority. Islam is also a monolithic ideology who's membership numbered in the millions and who impose their views on others through the force of arms and the use of terror.

It's a dead nuts analogy - and you know it.



> I don't demand any terrorist activities be given a pass - no matter who initiates it.



zatt rite?

This thread says different.



> and on to your next ASSumption!  Mind reading is not your forte



Old, tired, impotent..

But hey, you're desperate in defending the indefensible - so absurd contortions are expected...



> They attack Jews based on both a "racial" aspect and a "religious" aspect.  Take a look at the most common conspiracy theories that have led to the demonization of Jews.  Most are based on religion.



The attacks of JOOOZZZZ come mostly from Muslims. 



> No.  It's not a race. I have never said it was.



You attempt to paint opposition to a creed that is based on conquest, enslavement, and murder, in the same light as racial hatred. It's disingenuous - but what's a Muslim to do? 



> I just provide the fact M'am.



You are as short on fact as you are on perception.

I doubt any other poster on this board would assume me female...

Oh, did you ever answer? Are you Sunni?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


There is no law that should supersede the civil law in any free democratic nation.  The constitution is the law of the land and Shariah law is incompatible with not only the Constitution, but laws of all Western nations that are free, democratic, with equal rights for all.  

Again, are you arguing for Muslims to be able to live by a set of laws that are the direct opposite of the laws of the land?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > "..._That must be why Sunni's keep blowing up Shia's so often.  That is, after they run out of non Muslims to kill.  First the Friday Saturday people, then the Sunday people_..."
> ...


As long as their busy killing each other they'll have less time, energy, and money to kill the infidels.  

That must be very upsetting to you.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Exactly.  So why do we need a law banning a law that will never happen?



> Again, are you arguing for Muslims to be able to live by a set of laws that are the direct opposite of the laws of the land?



Again: Why do you propose unnecessary discrimmination particularly when there is no support for Sharia in America's Muslim community


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 25, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Nope.
> 
> Going to keep dodging?



Damn, I was almost convinced you were one of Sunni Man's wives...

I was building an image of you in my mind...


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Nope.
> ...



Kinda looks like the 150-lb bag of russet potatoes you get at the Sams' Club or Costco.

Except the bag is brown, not blue.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> I was not aware that it was the Jews who were behind all the anti-Islam sentiment in the United States.
> 
> Silly, rascally Jooooooos.
> 
> "_Oh... bad, naughty, wicked Jooooooos!_"


Yup, it's always the Jews.  That Joooish guy Iceberg was behind the sinking of the Titanic.  Every time Muslims kill people, it's the Jooooish people's fault.  The Kenyan mall terrorism....the Joooos did it.  Church bombing in Pakistan...Jooooos fault.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 25, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > I understand you feel threatened by the shia tribes which are asserting their ideology across the Persian (not "Arabian") Gulf. See. The shia took even that away from you.
> ...



You don't know you islamism, convert wannabe. The following countries met on January 7, 2005, to discuss their fear of a "shia crescent" that will run from Iran through Iraq to Lebanon via Syria. They are Jordan, Saudis Arabia, Kuwait, Syria and Turkey. 

Now, with a nuclear armed Iran and events in Syria involving Shia vs. Sunni islamists, the fears of the Sunni majority are extant.

You really are clueless.


...... True story

..... 


Aw. Poor convert wannabe is forced to abuse the rep system because he can't cobble together a coherent thought.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 25, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> I was not aware that it was the Jews who were behind the anti-Islam sentiment in the United States.
> 
> Silly, rascally Jooooooos.



Pam Geller.   Jew.

David Horowitz.  Jew.

Commentary Magazine, one of the strongest forces of Neo-Conservatism, was founded and published by the American Jewish Committee until 2007.

Michael Savage.  Jew.

Mike Levin.  Jew.

Paul Wolfowitz.  Jew.

Richard Pearl.  Jew.

Eliot Abrams.  Jew.

Robert Kagan.  Jew.

Bill Kristol.  Jew.

John Podhoretz.  Jew.

Charles Krauthammer.  Jew.



No honest and intelligent person can question the connection between Jews and Neo-Conservatism and Islamophobia in the USA.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 25, 2013)

Hollie said:


> You don't know you islamism, convert wannabe. The following countries met on January 7, 2005, to discuss their fear of a "shia crescent" that will run from Iran through Iraq to Lebanon via Syria. They are Jordan, Saudis Arabia, Kuwait, Syria and Turkey.
> 
> Now, with a nuclear armed Iran and events in Syria involving Shia vs. Sunni islamists, the fears of the Sunni majority are extant.
> 
> You really are clueless..:



Iran doesn't have a nuclear weapon, you dumbass.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Yup, it's always the Jews.  That Joooish guy Iceberg was behind the sinking of the Titanic.  Every time Muslims kill people, it's the Jooooish people's fault.  The Kenyan mall terrorism....the Joooos did it.  Church bombing in Pakistan...Jooooos fault...



you mean like how whenever someone gets shot in the USA, you blame Muslims?


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 25, 2013)

Hollie said:


> You don't know you islamism, convert wannabe. The following countries met on January 7, 2005, to discuss their *fear* of a "shia crescent" that will run from Iran through Iraq to Lebanon via Syria. They are Jordan, Saudis Arabia, Kuwait, Syria and Turkey.


They didn't meet in "fear" you nitwit.

The so called "shia crescent" is just a western media talking point. ..    

You are a clueless fruitcake.  ..


----------



## Hollie (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > You don't know you islamism, convert wannabe. The following countries met on January 7, 2005, to discuss their fear of a "shia crescent" that will run from Iran through Iraq to Lebanon via Syria. They are Jordan, Saudis Arabia, Kuwait, Syria and Turkey.
> ...



That's no confirmed, you angry, self-hater.


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> "..._the connection... Islamophobia in the USA_."



No...

*HERE* is the connection to Islam-*Revulsion* in the USA...






Notice that I said Islam-*Revulsion* and *NOT* Islamophobia...

Islamophobia implies *FEAR* of Islam...

*We do not FEAR Islam...*

We are REVOLTED and REPELLED by Islam...

As to 'fearing' it?

We can (and have) kick Muslim ass up-and-down the Middle East any day of the week and twice on Friday Night...

We don't 'fear' it'...

We simply bitch-slap it when it phukks with us...

*Us... FEAR Islam?*...


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 25, 2013)

Hollie said:


> That's no confirmed, you angry, self-hater.



Iran has a nuclear weapon?

got any evidence?

or just Neo-Zionist lies.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


So again.  You are okay for people, regardless of which group, to be able to live by a set of laws that are in direct conflict with the constitution of the US and in fact illegal if not criminal.

Geez, I wonder why people think you're an Islam defender?  Gosh golly gee!


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, it's always the Jews.  That Joooish guy Iceberg was behind the sinking of the Titanic.  Every time Muslims kill people, it's the Jooooish people's fault.  The Kenyan mall terrorism....the Joooos did it.  Church bombing in Pakistan...Jooooos fault...
> ...


Yes, only if it's Muslims that did it.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > You don't know you islamism, convert wannabe. The following countries met on January 7, 2005, to discuss their *fear* of a "shia crescent" that will run from Iran through Iraq to Lebanon via Syria. They are Jordan, Saudis Arabia, Kuwait, Syria and Turkey.
> ...


Yeah, that's why Sunni's keep blowing up ancient Shia Mosques, Shia religious processions, or open markets filled with Shias in Iraq and Pakistan and all over the Muslim world.  If it weren't for the Jooos and the West they'd be hugging eachother.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> So again.  You are okay for people, regardless of which group, to be able to live by a set of laws that are in direct conflict with the constitution of the US and in fact illegal if not criminal.
> 
> Geez, I wonder why people think you're an Islam defender?  Gosh golly gee!



how come you don't have a problem with Jews in the USA living under Jewish law and having Jewish law enforced by American civil courts through binding arbitration????

because you LOVE Jews....and hate Muslims.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 25, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > You don't know you islamism, convert wannabe. The following countries met on January 7, 2005, to discuss their *fear* of a "shia crescent" that will run from Iran through Iraq to Lebanon via Syria. They are Jordan, Saudis Arabia, Kuwait, Syria and Turkey.
> ...



Of course, they met to celebrate the folks they define as a heretical sect.

Which competing islamist tribes are slaughtering each other in Syria?


Clueless!


.... True story.


....


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > I was not aware that it was the Jews who were behind the anti-Islam sentiment in the United States.
> ...


Oh look, Nazi boy even made a list of Jews he hates.  LOL


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > So again.  You are okay for people, regardless of which group, to be able to live by a set of laws that are in direct conflict with the constitution of the US and in fact illegal if not criminal.
> ...


There is no Jewish law, idiot.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > That's no confirmed, you angry, self-hater.
> ...


Nobody knows what Iran has or doesn't have.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> There is no Jewish law, idiot.



There are no Jewish laws?

There is no code of Jewish ethics and civil law????

There is no such thing as Kashrut and Halakha???

Halakha isn't enforced by American civil courts through binding arbitration???

my God you're stupid.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Nobody knows what Iran has or doesn't have.



Not even Israel believes they have a nuclear weapon.

You calling the Israelis, liars?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Nope.
> ...


Now there's a woman observing Shariah law.  LOL


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > There is no Jewish law, idiot.
> ...


No there are no Jewish set of laws, like there are Shariah laws, idiot. 

Kashrut laws are just like Hallal laws, and nobody is proposing a ban those because they are not in conflict with civil laws.  Shariah law commands that women be and minorities be treated as second class citizens.  That men be allowed to marry four wives.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> No there are no Jewish set of laws, like there are Shariah laws, idiot.
> 
> Kashrut laws are just like Hallal laws, and nobody is proposing a ban those because they are not in conflict with civil laws.  Shariah law commands that women be and minorities be treated as second class citizens.  That men be allowed to marry four wives.



Yes there are Jewish laws, you idiot.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halacha

_Halakha (Hebrew: &#1492;&#1458;&#1500;&#1464;&#1499;&#1464;&#1492 (Sephardic: [hala&#712;&#967;a]) also transliterated Halocho (Ashkenazic: [ha&#712;lo&#967;o]), or Halachais the collective body of religious laws for Jews, including biblical law (the 613 mitzvot) and later talmudic and rabbinic law, as well as customs and traditions._

don't speak when you know soo little.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

YWN666 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously Coyote, whom are you trying to fool?
> ...


Yes Islam is a more violent and intolerant religion.  No doubt about it.  And the actions of it's followers and the silence of the rest prove it.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody knows what Iran has or doesn't have.
> ...


And you know what the Israelis know or don't know?  Ha ha ha.  What is this, comedy hour?


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Yes Islam is a more violent and intolerant religion.  No doubt about it.  And the actions of it's followers and the silence of the rest prove it.



for every violent Muslim, there are tens of thousands of peaceful Muslims.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> And you know what the Israelis know or don't know?  Ha ha ha.  What is this, comedy hour?



The Israelis state for the record that Iran has not yet developed a nuke.

You remind me of the idiots who said before the Iraq Invasion, that Saddam had a nuke.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Islam is a more violent and intolerant religion.  No doubt about it.  And the actions of it's followers and the silence of the rest prove it.
> ...


Ya okay, so the non Muslims should just sit there and take it on the chin every day, while you guys clap for them and blame the Jews.  LOL


----------



## 007 (Sep 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Just your average day of "peaceful Islam"...
> 
> Muslims blow up a Christian church in Pakistan killing more than 100 people who have done nothing wrong other than practice a religion other than Islam.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > No there are no Jewish set of laws, like there are Shariah laws, idiot.
> ...


"Laws" which detail the proper way to practice your religion, idiot.  Holding Sabbath, not eating pork, etc.  NOT "non Muslims have no rights" or "women must have four male witnesses in a court of law to prove rape" or "men are allowed to marry four wives".

*Jewish laws:*

Murder is forbidden.
Theft is forbidden.
Sexual immorality is forbidden.
Eating flesh cut from a still-living animal is forbidden.
Belief in and worship of, or prayer to, "idols" is forbidden.
Blaspheming against God is forbidden.
Society must establish a fair system of legal justice to administer law honestly.

Just like Christians and Catholics have their "laws"

Catechism of the Catholic Church - The moral law

Canon law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Canon law is the body of laws and regulations made by ecclesiastical authority (Church leadership), for the government of a Christian organization or church and its members. It is the internal ecclesiastical law governing the Catholic Church (both Latin Rite and Eastern Catholic Churches), the Eastern and Oriental Orthodox churches, and the Anglican Communion of churches.[1] The way that such church law is legislated, interpreted and at times adjudicated varies widely among these three bodies of churches. In all three traditions, a canon was originally a rule adopted by a council; these canons formed the foundation of canon law.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > And you know what the Israelis know or don't know?  Ha ha ha.  What is this, comedy hour?
> ...


Never said either.  I said we don't know what Iran really has. Pay attention.  What states say publicly is very different than what they know in private.   

Congratulations...New swastika tattoo on your forehead?  It's very "you".


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Murder is forbidden.
> Theft is forbidden.
> Sexual immorality is forbidden.
> Eating flesh cut from a still-living animal is forbidden.
> ...



These aren't Jewish laws, dumbass.

These laws are for Gentiles.

meanwhile, there are hundreds of laws that govern the lives of Orthodox Jews.

THEY consider them laws, that govern their religious lives and their everyday activities.

THEY govern how they deal with everyday people, how they work, how they play, how they handle their finances.

YOU clearly don't know shit about Jews.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Never said either.  I said we don't know what Iran really has. Pay attention.  What states say publicly is very different than what they know in private.
> 
> Congratulations...New swastika tattoo on your forehead?  It's very "you".



There is no evidence that Iran currently possesses a nuclear weapon.


But here, I found your flag.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Murder is forbidden.
> ...


Yes, of course.  Not to eat pork or hold Sabbath, or fast on Yom Kippur are "laws" for gentiles too. And Christians have laws how to lead their daily lives, . Like I said those are laws pertaining how to practice your religion.  You're dismissed  Nazi boy, now Shoooooo!

Canon law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Catholic canon law as legal system[edit source]
It is a fully developed legal system, with all the necessary elements: courts, lawyers, judges, a fully articulated legal code[10] principles of legal interpretation, and coercive penalties, though it lacks civilly-binding force in most secular jurisdictions. The academic degrees in canon law are the J.C.B. (Juris Canonici Baccalaureatus, Bachelor of Canon Law, normally taken as a graduate degree), J.C.L. (Juris Canonici Licentiatus, Licentiate of Canon Law) and the J.C.D. (Juris Canonici Doctor, Doctor of Canon Law). Because of its specialized nature, advanced degrees in civil law or theology are normal prerequisites for the study of canon law.
(Current Canon Law from Vatican Website)[11]

Presbyterian and Reformed churches[edit source]

Main article: Presbyterian polity
In Presbyterian and Reformed churches, canon law is known as "practice and procedure" or "church order", and includes the church's laws respecting its government, discipline, legal practice and worship.
Roman canon law had been criticized by the Presbyterian as early as 1572 in the Admonition to Parliament. The protest centered around the standard defense that canon law could be retained so long as it did not contradict the civil law. According to Polly Ha, the Reformed Church Government refuted this claiming that the bishops had been enforcing canon law for 1500 years.[21]


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Yes, of course.  Not to eat pork or hold Sabbath, or fast on Yom Kippur are "laws" for gentiles too. And Christians have laws how to lead their daily lives, . Like I said those are laws pertaining how to practice your religion.  You're dismissed  Nazi boy, now Shoooooo!..



No dumbass, YOU quoted the Noachide Laws, which are for Gentiles...NOT Jews!!!

No, Christians do not have laws that govern their daily lives.  

Christians do not have religious courts that govern their civil disputes.

But Jews and Muslims do.

Damn, you are a stupid!!!

enjoy your flag.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Never said either.  I said we don't know what Iran really has. Pay attention.  What states say publicly is very different than what they know in private.
> ...


I believe it's highly possible Iran may already have the components of a nuclear bomb, but haven't weaponized it.  And as soon as they start weaponizing, that's when they will get whacked.  And these negotiations now are all efforts to prevent that from happening.  Let's hope they aren't stupid enough to play more games.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, of course.  Not to eat pork or hold Sabbath, or fast on Yom Kippur are "laws" for gentiles too. And Christians have laws how to lead their daily lives, . Like I said those are laws pertaining how to practice your religion.  You're dismissed  Nazi boy, now Shoooooo!..
> ...


But of course dipstick ignores the truth and spews whatever he feels like.  

Catholic canon law as legal system[edit source]
It is a fully developed legal system, with all the necessary elements: courts, lawyers, judges, a fully articulated legal code[10] principles of legal interpretation, and coercive penalties, though it lacks civilly-binding force in most secular jurisdictions. The academic degrees in canon law are the J.C.B. (Juris Canonici Baccalaureatus, Bachelor of Canon Law, normally taken as a graduate degree), J.C.L. (Juris Canonici Licentiatus, Licentiate of Canon Law) and the J.C.D. (Juris Canonici Doctor, Doctor of Canon Law). Because of its specialized nature, advanced degrees in civil law or theology are normal prerequisites for the study of canon law.
(Current Canon Law from Vatican Website)[11]
Much of the legislative style was adapted from the Roman Law Code of Justinian. As a result, Roman ecclesiastical courts tend to follow the Roman Law style of continental Europe with some variation, featuring collegiate panels of judges and an investigative form of proceeding, called "inquisitorial", from the Latin "inquirere", to enquire. This is in contrast to the adversarial form of proceeding found in the common law system of English and U.S. law, which features such things as juries and single judges.

Ha ha ha.  Like I said, douche, you're dismissed.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> But of course dipstick ignores the truth and spews whatever he feels like.
> 
> Catholic canon law as legal system[edit source]
> It is a fully developed legal system, with all the necessary elements: courts, lawyers, judges, a fully articulated legal code[10] principles of legal interpretation, and coercive penalties, though it lacks civilly-binding force in most secular jurisdictions. The academic degrees in canon law are the J.C.B. (Juris Canonici Baccalaureatus, Bachelor of Canon Law, normally taken as a graduate degree), J.C.L. (Juris Canonici Licentiatus, Licentiate of Canon Law) and the J.C.D. (Juris Canonici Doctor, Doctor of Canon Law). Because of its specialized nature, advanced degrees in civil law or theology are normal prerequisites for the study of canon law.
> ...



Roman Catholics in the USA go to religious courts to deal with civil matters????

that's a lie and you know it.

but Jews and Muslims do.

..here's your flag, bro.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


*True or False?*

"Overall, the country has seen a massive increase in cancer rates from the 1991 Gulf War up to present, even according to official Iraqi government statistics. In 1991, for example, there were 40 registered cases of cancer out of 100,000 Iraqis. By 1995, four years after that war, that number had jumped to 800 out of 100,000 Iraqis. And thenby 2005, that number had doubled..."

"The most recent statistic, Ill end with, before I get into Fallujah. And what these images are showing is that in 2005 we saw 1,600 Iraqis with cancer out of 100,000, so a massive escalation that continues."

Ten Years Later, U.S. Has Left Iraq with Mass Displacement & Epidemic of Birth Defects, Cancers | Democracy Now!


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> "...here's your flag, bro."



I don't know about _Jews_ playing nice with Nazis and adopting their symbology...

But we *DO* know that *Muslims* play nice with Nazis, and adopt their symbology...






...and that their Leaders and Holy Men dig up on it.


Their flag, as I recall...






Hope that helps to separate the *REAL* from the *IMAGINARY*...

Modern-day adaptations of the Muslim-Nazi connection available at the touch of a button...


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 25, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> I don't know about _Jews_ playing nice with Nazis and adopting their symbology...
> 
> But we *DO* know that *Muslims* play nice with Nazis, and adopt their symbology...
> 
> ...






Adolf Eichmann said that if he was a Jew, he would have been a Zionist.  The most extreme Zionist possible.


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> "..._Adolf Eichmann said that if he was a Jew, he would have been a Zionist_..."


Doesn't matter what some bottom-feeder Nazi said before the Jews stretched his neck...

The point is...

Muslims have a history of strong, widespread collaboration with, and admiration of, the Nazis...


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 25, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > "..._Adolf Eichmann said that if he was a Jew, he would have been a Zionist_..."
> ...



when leading Nazis say they admire your political movement, you SHOULD be concerned.


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...


Well, when someone is about to sentence you to death by hanging, it's understandable that they might say something to flatter the culture represented by the court, and thereby hope to soften their sentence.

Didn't work though... Eichmann got his necktie-party right on schedule.

One insincere murderous Nazi bastard less in the world.

Here's hoping they pissed on his ashes.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 25, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> Sad part is, they have to kill a lot of people for it to be news.
> 
> they can't go a month w/o murdering in the name of evil.



How many wars is America involved in?  How many innocent people does America kill almost every day?  What about our president planning to bomb Syria and kill more innocent people?  How is it you people can be so self righteous when your own country kills innocent people almost daily every day of the year, year in and year out and has done so for decades?  Ever since the end of the second world war, we have been engaged in one war after another, killing and maiming hundreds of thousands of innocent civilians, selling arms to people who are doing the ame thing, policing and bullying the rest of the world.  We really are not in any position to point the finger at others.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 25, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> ```
> j
> ```
> 
> ...



Israel kills far more Muslims than the reverse.  The loathing  Muslims have for Israel is justified.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 25, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > ```
> ...



If you take the time to actually review the numbers, you will find that moslems are by far the greatest killers of other moslems.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 25, 2013)

Godboy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Why do you think these people approve of attacks on Americans?  Don't you realize that America kills hundreds, even thousands of Muslims every year? And if Americans are not doing that directly, they support Israel, which also kills Muslims.  Your blindness is incredible.


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 25, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > ```
> ...



link bitch and link it's justified


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 25, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > I understand you feel threatened by the shia tribes which are asserting their ideology across the Persian (not "Arabian") Gulf. See. The shia took even that away from you.
> ...



Sunni...Shia...who gives a fuck?  It's like comparing a cesspool & a septic tank: yep, they're a bit different, but when you get right down to it, both are full of SHIT.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 25, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Pauli007001 said:
> ...



You really think I'm going to respond positively to someone who calls me a bitch?  If you can't discuss something civily, there is no reason I should or would be civil to you.  You are as low and depraved as anyone you might profess to hate.  You're not worthy of any civility.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 25, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Go easy on Sunni, the convert wannabe. He's in such a perpetual stupor that he doesn't understand the events taking place in Syria. The Sunni vs. shia kill-fest that has been flaring up for the last 800 years is boiling over into an internecine war of attrition. 

The convert wannabe must be so proud of what the Sunni/salafi/wahabbi death cultists have accomplished as part of their majority numbers. 

From a sidebar found at Post-Gazette.com:

_The United Nations Development Program, in a report published last year, described in often painful detail some of the factors that have contributed to the decline of science and the rise of extremism in Arab societies. Among them are:

- Increases in average income have been lower in the Arab world than anywhere else for 20 years, except for the poorest African countries. "If such trends continue...it will take the average Arab citizen 140 years to double his or her income, whole other regions are set to achieve that level in a matter of less than 10 years," the report noted. One in 5 Arabs lives on less than $2 a day.

- Arab unemployment is the highest in the developing world.

- Surveys show more than half of young Arabs want to leave their countries and live in the United States or other industrialized countries where opportunities are better.

- The Arab brain drain is the world's worst, with about 25 percent of new graduates in science, medicine and engineering emigrating each year.

- About 1 in 4 Arab adults can neither read nor write. This is a particular problem among Arab women, 50 per cent of whom are illiterate. Many children do not attend school.

- The quality of education has declined, with many schools teaching mainly interpretations of the Koran, rather than other knowledge or skills.

- Less than 0.6 per cent of Arabs use the Internet and barely 1.2 percent have access to a personal computer. There are 18 computers per 1,000 Arabs, compared to the global average of 78.3.

- During the entire 20th century, fewer than 10,000 books were translated into Arabic --equivalent to the number translated into Spanish in a single year. Religious books account for 17 per cent of new publications in Arab countries, compared to a world average of 5 per cent.

- Censorship stifles ideas, information and innovation. Numerous censors review book manuscripts, each with the power to edit text or demand revisions._


Most impressive. The convert wannabe has aligned with those lowlifes who have managed to keep the Middle East as a yet another islamist backwater.


Go team.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > But of course dipstick ignores the truth and spews whatever he feels like.
> ...


Jews don't dipstick.  But you'd expect a neo Nazi Islamo terrorist worshiper to say they do.  Because of course they are always trying to desperately compare Islam and Muslims to other faiths.  That's an old, failed shtick.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Jews don't dipstick.  But you'd expect a neo Nazi Islamo terrorist worshiper to say they do.  Because of course they are always trying to desperately compare Islam and Muslims to other faiths.  That's an old, failed shtick.



I would appreciate you cease lying about Judaism.

Orthodox Jews do indeed have many laws and regulation that govern their religious and civil lives.

They are codified in the Talmud, Mishnah, Gemorah, and other Rabbinical writings.

Jews have Rabbinical courts, called Beit Din, which decide civil disputes for Jews, based on Jewish law and Halacha.

To say otherwise, is to lie about Judaism.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beit_din#Present_situation


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about _Jews_ playing nice with Nazis and adopting their symbology...
> ...


Wrong again Nazi boy.  Let's listen to what your leader Hitler said:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Religious_views_of_Adolf_Hitler

During a meeting with a delegation of distinguished Arab figures, Hitler learned of how Islam motivated the Umayyad Caliphate during the Islamic invasion of Gaul and was now convinced that "the world would be Mohammedan today" if the Arab regime had successfully taken France during the Battle of Tours,[187] while also suggesting to Speer that "ultimately not Arabs, but* Islamized Germans could have stood at the head of this Mohammedan Empire."[187] Hitler expressed admiration for the Muslim military tradition[citation needed] and later directed Himmler to initiate Muslim SS Divisions as a matter of policy.*

According to Speer, *Hitler stated in private, "The Mohammedan religion too would have been much more compatible to us than Christianity.* Why did it have to be Christianity with its meekness and flabbiness?"[187] Speer also stated that when he was discussing with Hitler events which might have occurred had Islam absorbed Europe:

Hitler said that the conquering Arabs, because of their racial inferiority, would in the long run have been unable to contend with the harsher climate and conditions of the country. They could not have kept down the more vigorous natives, so that* ultimately not Arabs but Islamized Germans could have stood at the head of this Mohammedan Empire."*

&#8212; Albert Speer[187]


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Wrong again Nazi boy.  Let's listen to what your leader Hitler said....



wrong?

me...wrong?

listen you Fascist Nazi pig, I am rarely wrong:

_Adolf Eichmann said in his memoirs shortly before being captured by the Israelis:

"In the years that followed I often said to Jews with whom I had dealings with that, had I been a Jew, I would have been a fanatical Zionist.  I could not imagine being anything else.  In fact, I would have been the most fanatical Zionist possible."

LIFE - Google Books

page 22_


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Jews don't dipstick.  But you'd expect a neo Nazi Islamo terrorist worshiper to say they do.  Because of course they are always trying to desperately compare Islam and Muslims to other faiths.  That's an old, failed shtick.
> ...


Au contraire, Nazi boy, I would appreciate it if you stopped lying about Jews and Judaism.  Not that you don't have a shining history of doing so.  Your link is worthless as you are.

What was the topic of this thread again?  Ya right, daily barrage of Muslim atrocities against non Muslims.  What's your opinion on that, dipweed?  Or can you talk about anything other than Jews?  <LOL>


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong again Nazi boy.  Let's listen to what your leader Hitler said....
> ...


LOL another worthless link.  You are rarely right.  But it is a fact that Hitler thought Islam would be the best match for Nazism.  Match made in hell.  Coincidence?  I think not. 

Again:  *Hitler stated in private, "The Mohammedan religion too would have been much more compatible to us than Christianity. Why did it have to be Christianity with its meekness and flabbiness?"*


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> LOL another worthless link.  You are rarely right.  But it is a fact that Hitler thought Islam would be the best match for Nazism.  Match made in hell.  Coincidence?  I think not...



worthless link?

its a link to the interview of Adolf Eichmann before he was captured by the Mossad.

he details his knowledge of and involvement in the Holocaust.

and his justification for and acceptance of the Holocaust.

its a extremely valuable piece of literature to be used against Neo-Nazis and other Holocaust deniers.



.....your petty and flippant disregarding of such an important document, shows what a pathetic troll you are.




<------- Roudy


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Islamists, Nazis, Palestinians, you...eh what's the difference?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > LOL another worthless link.  You are rarely right.  But it is a fact that Hitler thought Islam would be the best match for Nazism.  Match made in hell.  Coincidence?  I think not...
> ...


Worthless garbage link. 

Hoffstra:


----------



## Coyote (Sep 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



and again and again you dodge the question and utterly ignore the points being made.

meh.

I'm done wasting time on you.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 25, 2013)

Coyote said:


> and again and again you dodge the question and utterly ignore the points being made.
> 
> meh.
> 
> I'm done wasting time on you.



I provide him with a valuable piece of history, an interview of Adolf Eichmann before he was captured.

and he rejects it.

he's just a pathetic troll.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > [As they say in sheep dogging, "that'll do"   You can't find it so you're running in circles like a twit without a purpose trying to make something up.
> ...



blah blah blah blah

And in the end - what have you proved?

1.  You never read your own source 
2.  You can't refute (with facts) what your own source said - your just spinning in place
3.   Meh - this thread has become a cess for bigots.


----------



## Hoffstra (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm gonna have to leave this thread.

Its become a den for Fascists and bigots.


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> I'm gonna have to leave this thread.
> 
> Its become a den for Fascists and bigots.


Your departure should clear that right up...


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > and again and again you dodge the question and utterly ignore the points being made.
> ...


Valuable piece of crap is what you provided.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> I'm gonna have to leave this thread.
> 
> Its become a den for Fascists and bigots.


...Said the Nazi boy as he slithered away in embarrassment.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna have to leave this thread.
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


What question is that?  You believe Shariah should not be banned because Muslims will get upset. That's pretty clear, and evident as to who's side you're on.    Most Americans however, disagree and think Shariah is backwards, barbaric, oppressive, bigoted, anti humanity, anti freedom, anti democracy, anti American, anti women, and intolerant.  

I thought we were done 10 pages ago.


----------



## Peterf (Sep 26, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > The great majority of Muslims are NOT Arabs -  that is NOT semites if you want to think in racist terms.
> ...



EXACTLY!  I think Judaism is absurd and divisive but I like and admire Jews.

Why can you not see the difference between people and ideology?  Cannot you see that it was possible to hate Soviet Communism without needing to hate Russians?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 26, 2013)

A question: What percentage of islam wants peace?


----------



## YWN666 (Sep 26, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



*You can continue being a clueless bigot but PLEASE get rid of that stupid sig line.  It's annoying.*


----------



## Peterf (Sep 26, 2013)

Matthew said:


> A question: What percentage of islam wants peace?



Answer:   100%.   That's peace on their terms, which means total submission to Islam (which actually means submission).


----------



## Pauli007001 (Sep 26, 2013)

Salaam is Arabic for peace, Islam is a corruption of that word, the peace of Allah is the more accurate translation.

MU is salaam (Muslim), one who submits to the peace of Allah.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 26, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Roudy, I don't give a fuck if Muslims "get upset".  I oppose religious discrimmination of ANY KIND.  Is that really so hard to comprehend?  I oppose legislation that singles out one religion.  I oppose senseless legislation designed to address non-existant problems and designed only for one thing - to discrimminate against a particular religion.

If you think it's so "abundently clear" then consider this.  Mosaic law - the law that Jews follow - is barbaric,  oppressive, bigoted, anti humanity, anti freedom, anti democracy, anti American, anti women, and intolerant and frankly ludicrious if followed to it's letter.  Why aren't you supporting a ban on that?  You realize Sharia also involves things as simple as Halal -so, you would make that illegal?  Should Kosher be illegal?

The only argument you are able to make here is a default attack- "you support Sharia" which is an utter strawman.  That's like saying a person supports the KKK because they support the right of the KKK to free speech.

I trust and support our system of government - *it has withstood the test of time and tyrants and religion*.  Our people - of all religions - support the constitution and values enshrined.  Many or our people have immigrated from countries that were overwelmingly oppressive and restrictive and hardly want a return to that.

We have a overwhelmingly Christian majority, including a sizeable politically active fundamentalist element that has for years tried to legislate religion into law *and failed.*  What on earth makes you think an insignicantly small Muslim minority could force Sharia *EVEN if they wanted to*?

Clearly you do not trust our system and clearly you do not believe in our values of freedom of religion - constitutionally protected rights that enable YOU to practice your faith without discrimmination and ME to practice my faith without discrimmination. * I stand behind those values 100% and I stand behind the rights and laws we have that prevent discrimmination based on race, religion, ethnicity and sexual orientation.*

Do you?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 26, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Actually, Jews do use "religious courts" in this country, in much the same way Muslims and Roman Catholics do (and this is also the very limited way Sharia is used in the US).  
It's a mutually agreed upon arbitration, only involving civil matters - it also can not work against state or federal laws.


Beth din - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> A beth din is sometimes used within the Orthodox Jewish community to resolve civil disputes, with the Shulkhan Arukh[3] calling for civil cases being resolved by religious instead of secular courts (arka'oth). *Modern Western societies increasingly permit civil disputes to be resolved by private arbitration, enabling religious Jews to enter into agreements providing for arbitration by a particular beth din in the event of a dispute.* By this device, the rules, procedures, and judgment of the beth din are accepted and can be enforced by secular courts in the same manner as those of a secular arbitration association. *However, the decisions of religious courts cannot be binding without the prior agreement of both parties, and will otherwise act only as mediation.*


----------



## Roudy (Sep 26, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Ya sure, you don't give a fuck. Yet you jump in threads as if you're the savior of of everything Islam. Jews do not follow any civil law other than the law of the land. Community or religious elders settling and resolving disputes does not not mean they are usurping civil law. 

On the other hand Shariah law clearly usurps the law of any land and it is Shariah law that singles out and oppresses women, minorities and is anti freedom, ant democracy, anti humanity etc, It is the law that most Muslim countries base their civil laws on, and is the reason for all the problems with the Muslim world. 

It is Shariah law that dictates Muslims oppress and persecute non Muslim minorities living countries. <defender of American values, YOU'RE NOT>

Perhaps if you talked to a non Muslim who lived under Shariah you would understand the cancer that it is. Instead of spouting your ignorance all over the board.  

Congratulations you and your sidekick Hoffstra managed to divert this thread into a discussion about Jews and Shariah law. Not that I care.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 26, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



If a Muslim wants to live by Sharia in his own personal life I could care less however I don't want Sharia ANYWHERE in American legislation, its incompatible with our way of life.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 26, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



1. Sure,  that would apply to this discussion in what way, exactly? Instead of answering him, you attack Christian teachings in the paragraph below...

2. Speaking of religious tolerance...

3. A red herring.

4. Such blind faith in the government is dangerous. People with similar faith in the government have been tragically let down. I dub them 'Liberals'

5. What good is a Christian majority in an overly secular government? Where have you been the past 5 years?

6. It's a no brainer why he doesn't trust the system. But then again, you claim we are a Christian majority, but would you stand to defend one if he chose to express his faith? Or is this defense of religious freedom a selective thing for you?


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 26, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


----------



## YWN666 (Sep 26, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




*NO religious rules should be legislated, Muslim or otherwise.*


----------



## Hollie (Sep 26, 2013)

Meanwhile, in the alternate reality of the islamo-universe:


Iraq: Triple bombing at market near Baghdad kills 23, wounds 40 - Indian Express Mobile


Iraq: Triple bombing at market near Baghdad kills 23, wounds 40.



> Bombs ripped through outdoor markets in and near Baghdad on Thursday, killing at least 23 people and wounding dozens, the latest in a deadly wave that has hit Iraq in recent months, officials said.
> 
> Three bombs went off simultaneously in the Shiite village of Sabaa al-Bour, about 30 kilometres north of the Iraqi capital.




The Sunni and Shia despise each other. The reason for innocent civilians being sploded at mosques and in street markets is fundamentally an issue of religious hatreds. Those hatreds are founded in a religious blood feud that dates back to early Islamist times and tales.

They blow up each others mosques because the visceral hatred they have for each other is the continuation of this 1,400 year old blood feud that is not going to be resolved anytime soon. These hatreds are always smoldering just under the surface and frequently erupt into raging bonfires of death and destruction. We see this in Iraq where sunni and shia frequently target each others mosques and markets. In particular, these locations are target rich environments where people gather. They are also symbols of oppression for the competing sect/tribe. The routine street murders are decidedly low yield in comparison to a car filled with two hundred pounds of explosives driven into a mosque courtyard or shopping area.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2013)

Coyote said:


> blah blah blah blah
> 
> And in the end - what have you proved?



Not much.

There wasn't a person on the board that didn't already know that your were an apologist for radical Islam.



> 1.  You never read your own source
> 2.  You can't refute (with facts) what your own source said - your just spinning in place
> 3.   Meh - this thread has become a cess for bigots.



I accept that you got your ass handed to you, but lack the class to bow out gracefully.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 26, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




In fact it is the INTOLERANCE AND HATE IN SHARIAH INGRAINED IN THE MUSLIM MIND TOWARDS THE NON MUSLIM that causes Muslims to murder and terrorize Christians and Jews in Muslim lands. 

Ya sure, let's let them import that medieval garbage, and allow them to continue the barbarism here.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 26, 2013)

YWN666 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Shariah does not believe in separation of church and state. Those who disagree must be killed.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Sep 26, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Just your average day of "peaceful Islam"...
> 
> Muslims blow up a Christian church in Pakistan killing more than 100 people who have done nothing wrong other than practice a religion other than Islam.
> 
> ...



Don't worry were way ahead on the killing of brown people.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 26, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



We were talking about anti-Sharia legislation in the United States.  I thought that was clear.



> 2. Speaking of religious tolerance...



Woah dude.  Explain to me how making a comparison is "religious intolerance".  Are you familiar with Mosaic law?  It's highly detailed, archaic, intolerant and brutal.  Sharia springs from it and both were designed for a society that existed over a thousand years ago.  

So - how is this "religious intolerance"?



> 3. A red herring.



Excuse me?  How exactly?



> 4. Such blind faith in the government is dangerous. People with similar faith in the government have been tragically let down. I dub them 'Liberals'



It's not blind faith in the government - it's faith in our constitution and system of law.  Over 200 years of history stand behind it.



> 5. What good is a Christian majority in an overly secular government? Where have you been the past 5 years?



That is precisely the point.



> 6. It's a no brainer why he doesn't trust the system. But then again, you claim we are a Christian majority, but would you stand to defend one if he chose to express his faith? Or is this defense of religious freedom a selective thing for you?



Yes I would - I treat it the same as any other religion.  Why would you think differently?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > blah blah blah blah
> ...



So you never read your own source and you can't even address the points it made?

No wonder you resort to name calling.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 26, 2013)

YWN666 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



If the anti-Sharia bills made it all religious law, I would not object as much - at least it wouldn't be discrimminatory.  It would still be retarded though because it's unnecessary - our Constitution already provides for a seperation of religion and state.

The cases where any kinds of religious law are used are in situations such as recognizing transacations that occurred in a foreign country (for example divorce or contracts) and that country's laws are based on a religion - we recognize it.  Other situations are arbritation and family courts where it's voluntary and recourse is available to standard law.


----------



## YWN666 (Sep 26, 2013)

Roudy said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


*
I don't see anyone trying to legislate sharia law in the US, do you?  Even if they do try, they won't get very far.*


----------



## Coyote (Sep 26, 2013)

YWN666 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > YWN666 said:
> ...



Exactly - there is no desire for it and sheesh - if even the Christian majority, trying for ages - can't get any form of religious law instituted why would people think Muslims could?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 26, 2013)

All said while totally ignoring the fact that it is because of the intolerance and hatred in shariah law that Muslims go around bombing and murdering infidels in their countries.  Yup, no reason to ban it.  Let them import this hate right here on our soil.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2013)

YWN666 said:


> *
> I don't see anyone trying to legislate sharia law in the US, do you?  Even if they do try, they won't get very far.*



Ohhh, a straw man.

How clever...


----------



## Roudy (Sep 26, 2013)

Islam apologist / Shariah lover:



> Are you familiar with Mosaic law? It's highly detailed, archaic, intolerant and brutal...



Again, more bullshit, ignorance, and false comparisons by the Islam apologist.  Mosaic "law"  is simply a description of how to practice the religion, thousands of years ago.  With zero relevance to Shariah law today.  

Mosaic covenant - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Mosaic Covenant (named after Moses), also known as the Sinaitic Covenant (named after the biblical Mount Sinai), refers to a biblical covenant between God and the biblical Israelites, including their proselytes.[1][2] The establishment and stipulations of the Mosaic Covenant are recorded in the first five books of the Hebrew Bible, which are traditionally attributed to Mosaic authorship and* collectively called the Torah, and this covenant is sometimes also referred to as the Law of Moses or Mosaic Law or the 613 Mitzvot.*

In the Hebrew Bible, God established the Mosaic Covenant with the Israelites after he saved them from slavery in Egypt in the events of the Exodus. From it is derived the 613 commandments.
The Mosaic Covenant played a role in defining the Israelite kingdom (c.1220-c.930 BCE), and subsequently the southern Kingdom of Judah (c.930-c.587 BCE) and northern Kingdom of Israel (c.930-c.720 BCE), and Yehud Medinata (c.539-c.333 BCE), and the Hasmonean Kingdom (140-37 BCE), and the Bar Kokhba revolt (132-136 CE)

Main article: Christian views on the Old Covenant


A depiction of the famous Sermon on the Mount of Jesus in which he commented on the Old Covenant. Christians believe that Jesus is the mediator of the New Covenant.[4] Painting by Carl Heinrich Bloch, Danish painter, d. 1890.
The Mosaic Covenant, which Christians generally call the "Old Covenant", in contrast to the New Covenant, has played an important role in the shaping of Christianity and been the source of serious dispute and controversy since its inception, such as Jesus' expounding of the Law during his Sermon on the Mount, the circumcision controversy in Early Christianity, and the Incident at Antioch which has led scholars to dispute the relationship between Paul of Tarsus and Judaism. The Book of Acts recorded that after the ascension of Jesus, that as the first Christian martyr Stephen was killed in a controversy over which he was accused of speaking against the temple and the Mosaic Law, Act 6:8-14. Later, in Acts 15:1-21, the Council of Jerusalem addressed the circumcision controversy in early Christianity.
See also


----------



## Roudy (Sep 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


That's what they do.  The jump like butterflies of diversion, comparing Islam to Judaism, then Christianity, then Hinduism, and back and forth.  

All the while, making it more that obvious, THERE IS NO COMPARISON.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2013)

Coyote said:


> So you never read your own source and you can't even address the points it made?



Last I checked, the whole "have you quit beating your wife" routine was not only a logical fallacy, but the sign of a weak intellect.





> No wonder you resort to name calling.



Oh, and what name did I call you?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Don't worry were way ahead on the killing of brown people.



So you'd like to see Muslims kill a WHOLE lot more Americans, just to even things out?

How Progressive of you.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry were way ahead on the killing of brown people.
> ...


----------



## Coyote (Sep 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > So you never read your own source and you can't even address the points it made?
> ...



Let me see...you cited a source, mangled it's statistics in an attempt to create a false argument and then can't even man up to the fact that you didn't bother to read the source.  Or more likely, you got mangled quotes from a hate site that cited the source and you never bothered to check.

No wonder you keep dodging.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



Do you know what a strawman is?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 26, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Islam apologist / Shariah lover:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Check out the actual laws.


----------



## YWN666 (Sep 26, 2013)

Roudy said:


> All said while totally ignoring the fact that it is because of the intolerance and hatred in shariah law that Muslims go around bombing and murdering infidels in their countries.



*They are extremists.  There are millions of mainstream muslims in this country and yet you don't hear about them bombing or murdering anyone.*


----------



## YWN666 (Sep 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



*That's not a strawman argument at all.  I'm pointing out that the fear of sharia law is silly if you base it on the actions of extremists in other countriers.  It is not happening here.*


----------



## YWN666 (Sep 26, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > YWN666 said:
> ...



*You're just a rabid anti-Muslim.  You're afraid of something that will never happen.*


----------



## Roudy (Sep 26, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Islam apologist / Shariah lover:
> ...


The actual laws are how to practice a religion, from over 3000 years ago and totally irrelevant to this discussion.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 26, 2013)

YWN666 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Nah, you're just full of shit ignoramus.  The internet is filled with people like you.


----------



## YWN666 (Sep 26, 2013)

Roudy said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


*
No, you just can't prove your assertion so you blame it on those who appropriately call you a moron.*


----------



## Roudy (Sep 26, 2013)

YWN666 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > YWN666 said:
> ...


I proved my assertion that Islam is the main cause of child brides, which is prevalent among Muslims. Not once, but many times, and that seems to hurt your feelings.

Fuck your feelings.


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry were way ahead on the killing of brown people.
> ...



Yeah... that's the first impression that *I* had, in looking at that despicable response, myself.

There are simply some folks walkin' the face of the earth who hold themselves, their kind, and their culture, society and country in such contempt, that they almost-automatically cheer for anyone in the Adversary role...

It's an idiotic and suicidal mindset but the trick is to allow as few of them to attain positions of influence and power as may be practicable, and to weed-out those who slip through the cracks, as they are unmasked...

Self-Haters are the absolute worst...

Unless, of course, we're dealing with an 'alien' presence...


----------



## YWN666 (Sep 26, 2013)

Roudy said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



*My feelings don't get hurt by scummy little speedbumps like you.  And Matrix, really?  Grow the fuck up.*


----------



## Coyote (Sep 26, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Under Mosaic/Old Testament law 

There is in the US a group of very conservative Christians known as Christian Reconstructionists/Dominionists:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dominion_Theology



> Dominionists believe that the laws laid down by the Old Testament  should be enforced by reforming the U.S. legal system along theocratic lines, including a substantial increase in the use of capital punishment. They also believe that that biblical injunctions regarding slavery should be followed.
> _
> "Dominionists endorse theocratic visions, insofar as they believe that the Ten Commandments, or "biblical law," should be the foundation of American law, and that the U.S. Constitution should be seen as a vehicle for implementing Biblical principles."_



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christian_Reconstructionism
_...prominent advocates of Christian Reconstructionism have written that according to their understanding, God's law approves of the death penalty not only for murder, but also for propagators of all forms of idolatry,[8][9] active homosexuals,[10] adulterers, practitioners of witchcraft, and blasphemers,[11] and perhaps even recalcitrant youths_

For a list of capital crimes: List of capital crimes in the Torah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

PublicEye.org - The Website of Political Research Associates


> Epitomizing the Reconstructionist idea of Biblical "warfare" is the centrality of capital punishment under Biblical Law. Doctrinal leaders (notably Rushdoony, North, and Bahnsen) call for the *death penalty for a wide range of crimes *in addition to such contemporary capital crimes as rape, kidnapping, and murder. *Death is also the punishment for apostasy *(abandonment of the faith), heresy, blasphemy, witchcraft, astrology, adultery, "sodomy or homosexuality," incest, striking a parent, incorrigible juvenile delinquency, and, in the case of women,* "unchastity before marriage."*
> 
> According to Gary North, *women who have abortions should be publicly executed, "along with those who advised them to abort their children."* Rushdoony concludes: "God's government prevails, and His alternatives are clear-cut: either men and nations obey His laws, or God invokes the death penalty against them." Reconstructionists insist that "the death penalty is the maximum, not necessarily the mandatory penalty." However, such judgments may depend less on Biblical Principles than on which faction gains power in the theocratic republic. The potential for bloodthirsty episodes on the order of the Salem witchcraft trials or the Spanish Inquisition is inadvertently revealed by Reconstructionist theologian Rev. Ray Sutton, who claims that the Reconstructed Biblical theocracies would be "happy" places, to which people would flock because "capital punishment is one of the best evangelistic tools of a society."
> 
> The *Biblically approved methods of execution include burning (at the stake for example), stoning, hanging, and "the sword."* Gary North, the self-described economist of Reconstructionism, prefers stoning because, among other things, stones are cheap, plentiful, and convenient. Punishments for non-capital crimes generally involve whipping, restitution in the form of indentured servitude, or slavery. Prisons would likely be only temporary holding tanks, prior to imposition of the actual sentence.



So...looking at all that I would say it is totally against American principles and rights.  Unlike Sharia there are actually factions within the US who support some form of this.

Roudy - why aren't you clamoring for Mosaic/Old Testement law to be banned?


----------



## petro (Sep 26, 2013)

Get one thing straight. The attack on the mall in Kenya is a tactical change by our enemies, and a clear practice run on a soft target. It is only a matter of time when the attacks come to the homeland...oops, that has happened already. Anyone remember Boston, Fort Hood?
 Minnesota has now got a large population of Somali immigrants...estimates being from 35,000 to 100,000 according to local media in Mpls. Hard to pin down as many will not participate in a census. Turns out again there is a Twin Cities connection in this latest attack. Just great that the largest mall and in turn the largest soft target is the Mall of America. Just take the 35,000 figure( the most conservative number), really believe that there isn't a terror cell or two in there? If you believe all 35,000 are peaceful Muslims then you are a fool. If you took that figure as low as 1/2 of 1% that leaves 175 killers waiting to attack.
 Our enemies are very capable and swift in changing their tactics, and have the patience to wait as long as necessary to carry out an attack. They will not use airliners crashing into buildings again as that is what we are watching for, but will change to malls, stadiums, movie theaters...etc. There really is no way to protect these kind of sites. About the only way is to better control who enters the country.
 The nutjob progressives fail to take this threat seriously. There is no such thing as a moderate Muslim, and while some pay lip service and claim how peaceful their religion is, all I hear is crickets when it comes to denouncing those within their own ranks who take the path of violence. Why? Because they really want the infidels to convert or die. Their belief demands it.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 26, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


What the fuck are you talking about now?  Have you heard anybody complain about Mosaic or Cannon law being practiced in such a way that runs contrary or American values?  OMG...  The crazy shit you guys keep pulling out of your rear ends to support your idiotic, delusional, ignorant claims. 

I give you an A for creativity and fiction. LOL


----------



## Coyote (Sep 27, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



It's a very simple question Roudy.

We've already established that Sharia is not a threat in the US, and the purpose (according to you) of proposing anti-Sharia law is because Sharia is contrary to American values.

I gave you an example of Mosaic/OT law that is supported by certain religious groups in America.  It is clearly contrary to American values and though support for it is small, it is greater than any support for Sharia in this country.

My question is: *why aren't you insisting that leglislation be put forth to ban such unAmerican laws?*

I give you an "D" for dodging, let's see if we can improve upon that shall we?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 27, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Actually we've established that Shariah is definitely a threat and totally against everything America stands for. It also lays the groundwork for the radicalization of Muslims. 

Therefore, it definitely needs to be banned, abolished and outlawed in any civilized, Western nation that desires to remain a free, democratic society with equal rights for all. 

If Muslims don't like it, or desire to live in a country ruled by Shariah law, there are plenty of cesspools of hatred, persecution, oppression, and violence under Shariah they can go back to.

The law of the land is the Constitution, not Shariah. That is part of your oath when you become a citizen. 

Again, the master-diverter has managed to change the topic this thread to a discussion about "whether Shariah should be banned in the US or not".   What was that phrase again?  Oh right..."off topic posts have been removed...." Or how about this one "Moved: Should US ban Shariah law?" That'll certainly change the subject from Islamic terrorism and barbarism, no?   Wow, I like this new job!


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 27, 2013)

The muslims in Kenya did more than kill their victims, they tortured them.

You won't find this in an American newspaper.   

Kenya mall attack torture claims emerge from soldiers: 'Eyes gouged out, bodies on hooks, fingers removed' | Mail Online

Soldiers told of the horrific torture meted out by terrorists in the Nairobi mall massacre yesterday with claims hostages were dismembered, had their eyes gouged out and were left hanging from hooks in the ceiling.
Men were said to have been castrated and had fingers removed with pliers before being blinded and hanged. 
Children were found dead in the food court fridges with knives still embedded in their bodies,

No doubt a lib will be along to say Christians did worse 1,400 years ago and that justifies what muslims are doing today.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 27, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The muslims in Kenya did more than kill their victims, they tortured them.
> 
> You won't find this in an American newspaper.
> 
> ...


And all because they weren't Muslim, and happened to be in the wrong place at the wrong time. Looking at the pictures again, it appears these animals wanted to bring down the whole structure using explosives, (9-11 style), and managed to partially achieve that. However the press makes it look like it was a shooting rampage. 

Crazy Coyote: "this has nothing to do with Islam or Shariah law, there are extremists in every religion" <snicker>


----------



## YWN666 (Sep 27, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The muslims in Kenya did more than kill their victims, they tortured them.
> ...



*
So why aren't we seeing this kind of violence in Muslims communities across America?  Are you getting the point yet?  
I'll have another dumbed down explanation standing by in case you don't.*


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 27, 2013)

After the success at the Kenyan mall, muslims intend to do the same at the Miss World pageant.

News from The Associated Press

And the libs will be along to say Christians did the same thing 1,400 years ago.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 27, 2013)

YWN666 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Unless your explanation includes that no one knows who has a CW and is armed the best you could say is we haven't seen it yet.  Some of the Mall terrorists came from America so it's not out of the realm that it would happen here.   Mall of America has already increased its security.

If you think that muslims in the US are just too peaceful to commit that kind of violence, we have already been schooled that they are not.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 27, 2013)

If political correctness had not blocked scientific progress and pre-determined the "progressive" answers that facts must be mutilated into, anthropologists would realize that the races that were adaptable to Islam are descendants of a prehistoric unevolved and malignant species.   The only way these people would have settled in their No Man's Lands was that they were driven there as criminal fugitives from evolving civilizations.  Their behavior in historical times, most obvious and undeniable today, confirm this thesis.  They must be tamed or exterminated.


----------



## YWN666 (Sep 27, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


*
Have we?  After Timothy McVeigh, a christian, bombed Oklahoma City, did you complain about how violent christians are?*


----------



## YWN666 (Sep 27, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> If political correctness had not blocked scientific progress and pre-determined the "progressive" answers that facts must be mutilated into, anthropologists would realize that* the races that were adaptable to Islam are descendants of a prehistoric unevolved and malignant species.*   The only way these people would have settled in their No Man's Lands was that they were driven there as criminal fugitives from evolving civilizations.  Their behavior in historical times, most obvious and undeniable today, confirm this thesis.  They must be tamed or exterminated.



*Did you read this in WorldNetDaily?*


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 27, 2013)

YWN666 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > All said while totally ignoring the fact that it is because of the intolerance and hatred in shariah law that Muslims go around bombing and murdering infidels in their countries.
> ...





Osama bin Laden rests happily at the bottom of the deep blue sea, envisioning the future of an America bathed in the deep red blood that the immigrant invasions by his people will sink us into.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 27, 2013)

YWN666 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


Remove your head from the sand, Ostrich.  What do you think the Boston Bombing, Fort Hood shooting, Times Square, Buffalo 7, London Bombings, Spain Bombings, Mumbai, etc were?  

Only it's harder to pull off something like Kenya here, because Homeland Security is watching them more closely, and these animals rented a store in the mall for an entire year, and kept loading it up with explosives planning for the attack.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 27, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Woah...you're getting ahead of yourself oh artful dodger.

Where have we established Shariah is a threat IN AMERICA?



> Therefore, it definitely needs to be banned, abolished and outlawed in any civilized, Western nation that desires to remain a free, democratic society with equal rights for all.



Mosaic/OT law is very similar and enjoys a small level of support.  Should it not be banned?  Another pesky direct question Roudy...



> If Muslims don't like it, or desire to live in a country ruled by Shariah law, there are plenty of cesspools of hatred, persecution, oppression, and violence under Shariah they can go back to.



There is no evidence showing American Muslims support Sharia in place of the current legal system and constitution, so that is a moot point.



> The law of the land is the Constitution, not Shariah. That is part of your oath when you become a citizen.



Indeed it is - I agree.

So, why aren't you for banning Mosaic/OT law?



> Again, the master-diverter has managed to change the topic this thread to a discussion about "whether Shariah should be banned in the US or not".   What was that phrase again?  Oh right..."off topic posts have been removed...." Or how about this one "Moved: Should US ban Shariah law?" That'll certainly change the subject from Islamic terrorism and barbarism, no?   Wow, I like this new job!



You simply can't answer a direct question can you Roudy?


----------



## YWN666 (Sep 27, 2013)

Roudy said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



*There are at least 7 million Muslims in the US. If your argument held any water, we'd be seeing wholesale slaughter across the country but we're not.  What we are seeing are a lot of paranoid rightwingers like yourself using Muslims as their latest scapegoats because it's easier to do that than to THINK.*


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 27, 2013)

YWN666 said:


> "..._What we are seeing are a lot of paranoid rightwingers like yourself using Muslims as their latest scapegoats because it's easier to do that than to think._


In many respects, and in a very real and operative sense, Islam is a political and cultural system masked as a religion.

Its war-permissions and violence-permissions and deceit-permissions... which absolute saturate their so-called sacred texts and commentaries - and its intolerance and misogynistic philosophy and related behaviors induced in a large percentage of its practitioners renders it dangerous in a Western Democratic setting and all-but-hopelessly and permanently incompatible with Western Culture and Society and Mores and Freedoms...

As the Europeans are finally beginning to realize after playing the Multi-Culti (_Multiculturalism, codespeak for making nice with Islam in our midst_) simply is not working, in the UK, in France, and Germany...

And, after the barbarity of 9-11, and the loss of nearly 3,000 American lives to the worst of that violence-rationalizing lot, Americans continue to remain on their guard about Islam, and how easily its practitioners warp its so-called holy scriptures in order to cook up the juicy rationalizatoin du jour for the latest Muslim violence...

Islam is fine in its own domain... it is dangerous to The West... an alien spin-off/kock-off of Judeo-Christianity... and entirely incompatible with The West.

Your claims of this being a right-winger paranoid sort of perspective call continue to fall upon deaf ears across much of America...

Thank God.

The flip-side of your accusation is...

It's easier to write-off Islam's western critics as paranoid than it is to come to grips with the dangers that Islam poses to Western Society if left unchecked and to its own devices for overly-long, until it gains more strength in places where it has attacked itself to a foreign host and dug-in like a tic.

The Europeans are finally (!!!) beginning to understand that particular truth.


----------



## YWN666 (Sep 27, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> > "..._What we are seeing are a lot of paranoid rightwingers like yourself using Muslims as their latest scapegoats because it's easier to do that than to think._
> ...



*Your characterization of the Muslim scriptures is just one of hundreds or thousands of interpretations - that's the key word.  Extremists will interpret any religion they choose, whether it be islam or christianity or judaism to legitimize their horrendous behavior.  That behavior is a reflection of the individuals, not the entire religion. Just like it is not fair to blame all of christianity for the actions of the Westboro Baptist Church, you are not being fair by blaming the Muslim religion for the actions of the few who use it for their own purposes.*


----------



## Roudy (Sep 27, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Jews do not call Mosaic law "above all laws" and it does not call for oppression and persecution, and is not practiced widely, as it is with Muslims worldwide today.  

Highlights of "Shariah Law":
There is no such thing as separation of the church and state, or between the state and morality, in Islam. The church IS the state IS morality.
Adulterous couples are stoned to death, prostitutes are hanged in public, and women in the company of men who are not blood relatives are executed.
A girl is eligible for marriage as soon as a girl begins her first period, or before.
Homosexuals are executed.
Rape victims are punished.
Conversion from Islam to other religions is punishable by death.
"Zina laws" prohibit adultery, prostitution, and rape. Punishment is execution or amputation of the hands. This is done to the victims as well.
Women cannot vote or get elected.
Husbands can beat up their wives at their heart's content.
Women cannot do anything outside of the house without the father or husband's consent.
Women cannot get custody of their children.
Women are banned from a number of fields of education.
Women must wear the hijab when outside of the house.
In more extremist countries like Iran, a woman arrested for wearing make-up is forced to clean up with cotton balls rolled in broken glass.
In Pakistan, insulting Mohammed is punished by death (Contempt of Prophet's Act)
Women are worth half a Muslim man.
Non Muslims aren't worth anything.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 27, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Still can't answer a direct question can you Roudy?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 27, 2013)

666 mark of the devil <LOL>: 





> Your characterization of the Muslim scriptures is just one of hundreds or thousands of interpretations - that's the key word. Extremists will interpret any religion they choose, whether it be islam or christianity or judaism to legitimize their horrendous behavior. That behavior is a reflection of the individuals, not the entire religion.



Calm down.  You asked me "how come we don't see this happening here?" And I provided you with some examples.  Now you jumped to, "well you can't judge all Muslims by the behavior of those who committed these atrocities."  And nobody is.  

However, when you have an ongoing barrage of these kinds of atrocities occurring in the name of Islam, a big community that approves of such actions, and lack of outrage by the Muslim world over the barbarism committed in the name of their religion, well, are you able to put two and two together?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 27, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Asked and answered.  You think Muslims have a right to openly practice this barbarism wherever they go, including the West and the US, because nobody is proposing to ban Mosaic Law, an ancient 3000 year old description of how to practice a religion.  

That's just about the most asinine, ignorant argument in defense of the backwards-ass anti-humanity savagery of Shariah I have ever heard.   My advice to you is not to go out in public and declare, "what's wrong with Shariah, if Jews have Mosaic law, and Christians have Cannon law, then why can't Muslims practice Shariah?!"  They will think you're out of your freakin' mind.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 27, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You're still casting out red herrings and strawmen like manna from heaven.

Just answer the questions.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 27, 2013)

I'll refresh your mind Roudy.

Mosaic/OT law is very similar to Sharia and enjoys a small level of support in this country. It's clearly in opposition to American values and freedomes. Should it not be banned?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 27, 2013)

Coyote said:


> I'll refresh your mind Roudy.
> 
> Mosaic/OT law is very similar to Sharia and enjoys a small level of support in this country. It's clearly in opposition to American values and freedomes. Should it not be banned?


Ha ha ha.  You're funny..."small".  The entire Muslim world and it's immigrants to the West are practicing Shariah law, and you keep talking about about a three thousand set of descriptions of how to practice a religion (which I've never even heard of, it's so friggin' obscure). Maybe in historical terms, after all this was the way Jews practiced their religion in ancient Israel 3500 years ago,  And when they were exiled, they set most of it aside.  And that was 2000 years ago.  Your argument is truly Pathetic.  

No surprises here though, try to point out Muslim barbarity, and they will immediately blame the Jews.  Muslims oppress women and minorities, It's the Jews' fault, Muslims kill other Muslims who convert to other religions, Jews fault, gays hanged, Jews fault.  Muslims stone adulterers, Jews fault, Muslims kill those who dare insult Islam or Mohammed, Jews fault. 

What?  You want this banned?  Um um um what about Jews and their "Mosaic law"?  LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Coyote (Sep 27, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I'll refresh your mind Roudy.
> ...



Still dodging. 

When are you going to run out of red herrings?

As a note: the laws which I brought up are promoted by Christians, in this particular instance.  Try to keep up and refrain from Jew-blame.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 27, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Dodging what?  You're the one who brought up your dislike over banning "shariah law" in a thread about Islamic terrorists massacring non Muslims.  And you're the one who brought up Mosaic or Christian Laws in defense of Shariah law, as if there is any comparison whatsover.  

When it comes to red herrings, you're the master.


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 27, 2013)

YWN666 said:


> "..._Extremists will interpret any religion they choose_..."


Indeed.

Trouble is, some 'religions' and some 'sacred texts' are *FAR* more prone to being so-interpreted than others...

It doesn't help when the Founder of Religion A says: 'Love thy neighbor' and 'Turn the other cheek'...

While the Founder of Religion B takes up the sword and slaughters in the name of his vision of the godhead and gives his followers permission to do the same under Circumstance 1 or 2 or 3...

Especially when Circumstance 1 or 2 or 3 can be spin-doctored and twisted just enough to squeeze out a juicy rationalization to misbehave in the name of the godhead...

No... some belief-systems have more 'escape hatches' or 'pressure valves' to unleash violence and deceit than others...

One is only as good as one's foundation...

And when the foundation is drenched in blood and conquest under the hallucinatory bullshit guise of doing the godhead's bidding...

Well...

It's one thing to invent convoluted logic to nudge the Sheeple into believe that war or violence or deceit is what the Founder would have wanted, regardless of the Founder's teachings...

It's quite another to not even NEED the convoluted logic because the Sheeple can see the Founder's permissions to engage in war and violence and deceit without the intellectual gymnastics...

All religions are NOT equal when it comes to their potential for mischief-making and the oppression of women and such...

Islam, no more dangerous than its peers?

Sorry... No Sale... pull the other one


----------



## Coyote (Sep 27, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Again, you still can't or won't answer a straightforward question.  How long are you going to keep dodging?
*
Mosaic/OT law is very similar to Sharia and enjoys a small level of support in this country. It's clearly in opposition to American values and freedoms. Should it not be banned?*


----------



## YWN666 (Sep 27, 2013)

Roudy said:


> 666 mark of the devil <LOL>:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*You did not because American Muslims are not committing such atrocities.*



> Now you jumped to, "well you can't judge all Muslims by the behavior of those who committed these atrocities."  And nobody is.



*You clearly are doing just that.*



> However, when you have an ongoing barrage of these kinds of atrocities occurring in the name of Islam



*That doesn't mean Islam is responsible.*




> a big community that approves of such actions




*Do they?  Can you show me evidence of this?*



> and lack of outrage by the Muslim world over the barbarism committed in the name of their religion, well, are you able to put two and two together?



*Why should mainstream Muslims answer for acts committed by an extremist group?*


----------



## Roudy (Sep 27, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


A.  They are not similar
B.  If they were, and widely practiced (which they're not) and subverted the laws of the land including separation of church and state, then YES.  

Case closed.


----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Just your average day of "peaceful Islam"...
> 
> Muslims blow up a Christian church in Pakistan killing more than 100 people who have done nothing wrong other than practice a religion other than Islam.
> 
> ...



In reviewing my 362 RSS feeds this morning, I read at least 25 different reports of Islamic jihadists attacking Christian and Jewish targets, along with inter-sect attacks all over the Muslim world.

As you indicated, certainly a "religion of pieces - pieces of non-Muslim corpses!"


----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2013)

Instead of doing the quote, which I find boring, here's this truly ignorant misstatement:

*You did not because American Muslims are not committing such atrocities.*

Well, you dolt, what about the Americans involved in the Kenyan mall attack? They don't count?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 27, 2013)

YWN666 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > 666 mark of the devil <LOL>:
> ...


For the same reason that "mainstream Muslims" riot every time someone says anything about their religion, they can stand up and say "not in our name".  Many have posted stats of Muslim approval of terrorism between 40 to 60% in many Muslim countries.  Keep up.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 27, 2013)

longknife said:


> Instead of doing the quote, which I find boring, here's this truly ignorant misstatement:
> 
> *You did not because American Muslims are not committing such atrocities.*
> 
> Well, you dolt, what about the Americans involved in the Kenyan mall attack? They don't count?


Exactly.    The denial runs deep.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 27, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



They are *extremely similar*.  Did you bother to read about it in the links? Did you see how it would be used?  I doubt it.



> B.  If they were, and widely practiced (which they're not) and subverted the laws of the land including separation of church and state, then YES.



Sharia law is not widely *or even minimally* practiced or advocated for in the US.

Major fail here Roudy.

You aren't advocating the anti-Sharia legislation because it's "against American values or freedoms".

You aren't advocating it because Sharia is anti-woman.

We've established that Mosaic/OT law is all of the above were it to be put into practice in the manner it's most extreme proponents would want (read the info).   Just like the most extreme forms of Sharia.

You also aren't advocating anti-Sharia legislation because Sharia is widely practiced or supported in the US.  It's not.

So what are we left with?  Two sets of similar religious laws, neither practiced or advocated much in the US (though OT law has a slightly level of support), both distinctly antithical to our culture and constitution and....

surprise.

The only one you want the U.S. to single out is the Muslim Sharia.



> Case closed.



Indeed.


----------



## YWN666 (Sep 27, 2013)

Roudy said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



*We're not talking about what is happening in Muslim countries, We're talking about what is happening in the US.*


----------



## YWN666 (Sep 27, 2013)

longknife said:


> Instead of doing the quote, which I find boring, here's this truly ignorant misstatement:
> 
> *You did not because American Muslims are not committing such atrocities.*
> 
> Well, you dolt, what about the Americans involved in the Kenyan mall attack? They don't count?



*How many Americans were there?  2?  20?    Even if there were 200 of them, they don't represent the millions of Muslims living in the US that have you wetting your pants for no reason.  That's the point you people keep missing and I have to believe your misunderstanding is intentional because you don't seem that stupid to me.*


----------



## Roudy (Sep 27, 2013)

> Sharia law is not widely or even minimally practiced or advocated for in the US.



You must live in la la land:

Poll reveals 40pc of Muslims want sharia law in UK - Telegraph
Four out of 10 British Muslims want sharia law introduced into parts of the country, a survey reveals today.

Islamists to open DNC with prayer for sharia to replace US Constitution

Islamists To Open DNC With Prayer For Sharia To Replace US Constitution

When the Democrat National Convention/&#8221;hate-America&#8221; festival gets started, it will begin with a &#8220;Jummah&#8221; or Muslim prayer group. There will be about 20,000 people gathered for a celebration of the Islamists&#8217; plans to eventually overthrow our government and replace our Constitutional government with a Sharia-controlled theocracy. This begs the question: who will be there and what do they represent?


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 27, 2013)

longknife said:


> Instead of doing the quote, which I find boring, here's this truly ignorant misstatement:
> 
> *You did not because American Muslims are not committing such atrocities.*
> 
> Well, you dolt, what about the Americans involved in the Kenyan mall attack? They don't count?



At least one of the Tsarnaev brothers was an American citizen too.   Was he one of the forgotten ones.

Then there is Ramsay Yousef the man who bombed the WTC the first time.  Now he was a solid American family man.  Then there was the Times Square Bomber, Faisal Shahzad.   Don't forget Nidal Hassan the Ft. Hood shooter.  He was an American Military man.  

If you are saying that American muslims are not committing such atrocities, you are either not thinking, or outright lying.


----------



## petro (Sep 27, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of doing the quote, which I find boring, here's this truly ignorant misstatement:
> ...



The deniers have a very poor long term memory. Much easier to bury their head in the sand then believe there are truly evil people and archaic belief systems that have no place in the modern world. It doesn't fit their skewed politically correct view of the world.

It is only a matter of time until another attack on a public place happens again in America. Our enemies have more patience and will than most average Americans, and that will be our undoing.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 27, 2013)

YWN666 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of doing the quote, which I find boring, here's this truly ignorant misstatement:
> ...



Here's the irony.

There is - as of yet from what I heard - no confirmation from authorities that Americans were involved.

So...I'm guessing that means with a possible two - American Muslims are rising up!  Lions and Tigers and Bears - Oh My!

Koyaanisqats.  Life out of balance.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 27, 2013)

petro said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Most American Muslims are average AMERICANS.

Most American Christians are not Tim McVeigh.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 27, 2013)

Roudy said:


> > Sharia law is not widely or even minimally practiced or advocated for in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No...I think you are the one in lala land.

First off, a minor geography lesson.  US has an "S".  UK has a "K".  At the moment we are talking about US.  Given that - are you pretending that this indicates a "widespread' support of American Muslims for Sharia?  SERIOUSLY?  Roudy - is your own bias getting in the way of the facts?

A few more tidbits.

Muslim Poll: Most love Sharia law - but do not believe most should be forced to follow Islam


> A world wide poll conducted among the Muslim global population has yielded some amazing results. According to the Pew Forum, the overwhelming majority favor living under Sharia law - there is widespread disagreement, from country to country, about what constitutes Sharia law.
> 
> *More importantly and even more surprisingly, Muslims do not think other people should be compelled to follow Islam. *The lowest level of support for religious freedom was found in Egypt at 77 percent and the highest in Bangladesh at 97 percent.
> 
> ...


----------



## Coyote (Sep 27, 2013)

hmm...here's another one for Roudy

American Muslims Don't Want Shariah, According To Study By University Of Windsor 



> (RNS) North American Muslims are more than satisfied with the secular legal system and do not want a set of parallel courts for Islamic law, according to a new study of U.S. and Canadian Muslims by a Washington-based think tank.
> 
> The study, by University of Windsor law professor Judy Macfarlane for the Institute for Social Policy and Understanding, would seem to refute critics' claims that American Muslims want to impose Shariah, or Islamic law.
> 
> In fact, the study indicates that Muslims are just as unwilling to accept Islamic law as non-Muslims.


----------



## petro (Sep 27, 2013)

Coyote said:


> hmm...here's another one for Roudy
> 
> American Muslims Don't Want Shariah, According To Study By University Of Windsor
> 
> ...


Really? The Huff Post is what you chose? Yeah, they are huffing something. That article offered no real data and makes the assumption that all responded truthfully. So 100% of Muslims in America don't want Shariah? I really doubt that. However, that's the stretch they seem to make. Anything called the Institute for Social Policy and Understanding, sounds like an example of the politically correct crap that is spewed out far too much in America. Not buying it here.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 27, 2013)

petro said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > hmm...here's another one for Roudy
> ...



Well, if you doubt that feel free to show some statistics to counter it 


You have some right?


----------



## SteadyMercury (Sep 27, 2013)

petro said:


> That article offered no real data


Sure it did.



> Macfarlane interviewed 212 Muslim Americans, including 41 imams and 70 community leaders who used aspects of Shariah in their daily lives. The other 101 interviewees were divorced Muslim men and women. About a quarter of the interviewees were from Canada, and the rest from the United States.





> Just three of the 41 imams said





> Some 95 percent of the interviewees



I believe that is far too small a sample set to make any judgement on the beliefs of such a broad population, but surely that is hard data on who they sampled, especially given the media format.


----------



## petro (Sep 27, 2013)

Coyote said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Like you did? You are the one who posted an article that said nothing, but made a blanket statement from a biased media outlet. Sorry, not doing your homework for you. I don't require the misinformation on the internet to form my opinions.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 27, 2013)

petro said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...



I've posted numerous links throughout this thead.

Feel free to post something to support YOUR contention.

Or not.

Opinions have something in common with assholes.

Everyone has one


----------



## Roudy (Sep 27, 2013)

Coyote said:


> hmm...here's another one for Roudy
> 
> American Muslims Don't Want Shariah, According To Study By University Of Windsor
> 
> ...


Well, you see that's the great thing about the internet.  If you want, you can always find something that will match you're warped ideology.  Which of course has no basis in reality.  

Reality is, most Muslims in and out of America, come from conservative, religious families, which means, they follow Shariah law.  If they are recent immigrants, they come from a country who laws are based on Shariah.  So for anybody to say "Muslims don't want Shariah", is kind of like saying "Muslims don't want to be Muslims any longer".  And we know there's no way that can be true.

*The Invasion of Sharia Law
*
Nowhere is Sharia law being imposed upon the American people with greater vehemence than in the Detroit suburb of Dearborn, Michigan. Dearborn resident, eighteen year old Negeen Mayel, whose parents escaped from Afghanistan after the Russian invasion, couldn&#8217;t escape the Sharia law-enforcement arm of the Dearborn Police Department. Mayel, a Christian, was filming her four fellow Christian missionaries while they were discussing the Gospel with Muslims at the annual 2010 Dearborn Arab Festival. A Dearborn police officer ordered Mayel to turn off her camera and when she didn&#8217;t turn it off quickly enough; she was arrested and charged in the Dearborn District Court for failing to obey a police officer&#8217;s order. Amazingly, in his court testimony, the arresting officer admitted that the filming by Mayel was indeed not a crime.

A growing number of Americans are slowly becoming cognizant of the threat being posed by the imposition of Sharia law upon an unwilling and often unaware non-Muslim American public. In the 2000 census, Dearborn consisted of 30,000 Arabs in a city of 100,000 people. This fact alone is not alarming. But what is alarming is when the mayor of Dearborn, John B. O&#8217;Reilly, Jr., an attorney who should know better, is catering to this growing minority as the city of Dearborn is offering preferential treatment which favors Sharia law advocates over Christians and other non-Muslim Americans. In the case of Mayel, the Dearborn police, with the approval of the mayor, replaced the Constitutional protections offered by the First Amendment with the creation of free speech zones which are inherently free speech inhibitors. As such, Dearborn&#8217;s mayor officially endorsed the Sharia law prohibition against proselytizing Muslims in stark violation of the First Amendment to the American Constitution which protects free speech. Subsequently, the Dearborn police, acting as Sharia law enforcement agents, handcuffed and jailed all four Christian missionaries and formally charged the group with Breach of Peace despite the fact that none of the Muslim attendees claimed any level of harassment by the Christian missionaries.

*Sharia Law in Dearborn
*
What kind of justice is this?  Muslims stone Christians, and the Christians are threatened by police while the Muslims get off scot free.  Something is wrong here.  This is America, not the Middle East! 

"ALLAHU AKBAR": AMERICAN MUSLIMS STONE, PELT CHRISTIANS IN DEARBORN,


----------



## petro (Sep 27, 2013)

SteadyMercury said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > That article offered no real data
> ...


Nowhere did it say what percentage of those responding didn't want Sharia law, it just leaped to the conclusion that ALL were against Sharia law. The article and study were also under the assumption that all responded to a charged issue in a truthful matter. The figures you pasted only says what types of groups responded. This is why most shit on the internet is just that...shit.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 27, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > hmm...here's another one for Roudy
> ...



Well Roudy,  since it's so easy for someone to find something to match their own "warped ideology"....I'*m sure you can find something to indicate that American Muslims overwelmingly support the imposition of Sharia law*...right

I mean you got something more concrete then rhetoric and warped ideology?


You do right?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 27, 2013)

petro said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...



Again Petro...how about YOU showing us that Muslims WANT Sharia law in the US?  Should be easy


----------



## petro (Sep 27, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > hmm...here's another one for Roudy
> ...





Coyote said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Then we have something in common. I just don't need biased links and poor statistical "studies"  to form my views. In other words your opinion is about as valid as mine. Posting flawed numbers does not make you the final word of truth.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 27, 2013)

petro said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Feel free to provide your own biased links.

Or...keep complaining


----------



## Coyote (Sep 27, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > hmm...here's another one for Roudy
> ...



Did you read that article?

Do you realize it *does not give a single example* of Sharia law being legislated?

I challange you to find one incidence of Sharia law in Dearborne.


Please Roudy.  I'd like to see a real life example of Sharia law in Dearborne (and I don't mean Halal).


----------



## Coyote (Sep 27, 2013)

Does the American value of freedom of religion mean freedom of religion for all?

Just wondering


----------



## Roudy (Sep 27, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


No doubt that Americans and Europeans are vehemently against Shariah law, and justifiably so.

Sharia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Freedom of thought, conscience and religion[edit]

According to the United Nations' universal declaration of human rights,[125] every human has the right to freedom of thought, conscience and religion; this right includes freedom to change his religion or belief. Sharia has been criticized for not recognizing this human right. According to scholars[22][126][127] of traditional Islamic law, the applicable rules for religious conversion under Sharia are as follows:
If a person converts to Islam, or is born and raised as a Muslim, then he or she will have full rights of citizenship in an Islamic state.
Leaving Islam is a sin and a religious crime. Once any man or woman is officially classified as Muslim, because of birth or religious conversion, he or she will be subject to the death penalty if he or she becomes an apostate, that is, abandons his or her faith in Islam in order to become an atheist, agnostic or to convert to another religion. Before executing the death penalty, Sharia demands that the individual be offered one chance to return to Islam.
If a person has never been a Muslim, and is not a kafir (infidel, unbeliever), he or she can live in an Islamic state by accepting to be a dhimmi, or under a special permission called aman. As a dhimmi or under aman, he or she will suffer certain limitations of rights as a subject of an Islamic state, and will not enjoy complete legal equality with Muslims.
If a person has never been a Muslim, and is a kafir (infidel, unbeliever), Sharia demands that he or she should be offered the choice to convert to Islam and become a Muslim; if they reject the offer, he or she may either be killed, enslaved, or ransomed if captured.

...and the list goes on....


----------



## Coyote (Sep 27, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I'm not sure what your point is Roudy...after all, OT/Mosaic law is just as brutal and you seem to support that.

On the other hand, have found something to indicate that American Muslims overwelmingly support the imposition of Sharia law...? (I mean something besides a hysterical opinion piece trying to say Dearborne is rife with Sharia).


----------



## Roudy (Sep 27, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Does the American value of freedom of religion mean freedom of religion for all?
> 
> Just wondering


Sure, but it doesn't mean anything under Shariah law, that's why it's unconstitutional and should be banned.  But, anything for Islam, eh?

LGBT rights[edit]

Main article: LGBT in Islam

Homosexual sex is illegal under sharia law, though the prescribed penalties differ from one school of jurisprudence to another. For example, only few Muslim-majority countries may impose the death penalty for acts perceived as sodomy and homosexual activities: Iran,[144] Nigeria,[145] Saudi Arabia,[146] and Somalia.[147] In contrast, in Muslim-majority countries such as Indonesia (outside of Aceh province),[148] Egypt, and Iraq, same-sex sexual acts are illegal but there is no specific penalty.[149][original research?] In Turkey, Bahrain and Jordan, homosexual acts between consenting individuals are legal.[150] There is a new movement of LGBT Muslims, particularly in Jordan, the UK with Imaan[151] and Al-Fatiha in America. Books such as Islam and Homosexuality by Siraj Scott has also contributed to playing a proactive role in LGBT- and Islam-related ideas.

Women[edit]

Main articles: Women in Islam and Islam and domestic violence
Domestic violence
Many scholars[23][152] claim Shari'a law encourages domestic violence against women, when a husband suspects nushuz (disobedience, disloyalty, rebellion, ill conduct) in his wife.[153] Other scholars claim wife beating, for nashizah, is not consistent with modern perspectives of Qur'an.[154]

One of the verses of Qur'an relating to permissibility of domestic violence is Surah 4:34.[155][156] In deference to Surah 4:34, many nations with Shari'a law have refused to consider or prosecute cases of domestic abuse.[157][158][159][160] Shari'a has been criticized for ignoring women's right in domestic abuse cases.[161][162][163][164] Musawah/CEDAW, KAFA and other organizations have proposed ways to modify Shari'a-inspired laws to improve women's rights in Islamic nations, including women's rights in domestic abuse cases.[165][


----------



## Roudy (Sep 27, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


...back to Mosaic law again, which is not practiced at all.  LOL


----------



## Coyote (Sep 28, 2013)

Well...OT/Mosaic law is actually supported by some of the more extreme Christian movements....

Sharia isn't practiced either in the US ...

So...what's your point Roudy


----------



## Coyote (Sep 28, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Does the American value of freedom of religion mean freedom of religion for all?
> ...




We  know that Sharia, just like OT/Mosaic law is highly intolerant of  the above.

But since it's not a factor in the US...what is your point?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 28, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


More delusional thinking   If Shariah law is approved of by about 85% of Muslims abroad, and Muslims in the West come from those same countries, therefore you can assume that a good percentage of them approve of Shariah law as well.  It's not like they step on American soil and POOF they suddenly and magically disapprove of Shariah.  More wishful thinking.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 28, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


More lies.  When was the last time you heard Jews calling for the execution of a Jew that converted to another religion, or hanging of gays?  Why do you feel it necessary to lie like this for Islam?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 28, 2013)

Somehow American Muslims are different that Muslims all over the world.  And if you believe THAT I have a used car to sell you.  LOL

83% of Pakistanis support stoning adulterers
78% of Pakistanis support killing apostates 
Pakistan: New Poll Shows 78 Percent of Pakistanis Support Death Penalty for Leaving Islam :: Responsible for Equality And Liberty (R.E.A.L.)

Center for Social Cohesion: 40% of British Muslim students want Sharia
WikiLeaks: 1 in 3 British Muslim students back killing for Islam, 40% want Sharia law | Mail Online
http://www.socialcohesion.co.uk/pdf/IslamonCampus.pdf

ICM Poll: 40% of British Muslims want Sharia in the UK
Poll reveals 40pc of Muslims want sharia law in UK - Telegraph

GfK NOP: 28% of British Muslims want Britain to be an Islamic state
http://www.civitas.org.uk/pdf/ShariaLawOrOneLawForAll.pdf

NOP Research: 68% of British Muslims support the arrest and prosecution of anyone who insults Islam;
Many British Muslims Put Islam First - CBS News
WebCite query result

MacDonald Laurier Institute: 62% of Muslims want Sharia in Canada (15% say make it mandatory)
Strong support for Shariah in Canada | Canada | News | Toronto Sun
Much good news and some worrying results in new study of Muslim public opinion in Canada « Macdonald Laurier Institute

World Public Opinion: 81% of Egyptians want strict Sharia imposed in every Islamic country
76% of Pakistanis want strict Sharia imposed in every Islamic country
49% (plurality) of Indonesians want strict Sharia imposed in every Islamic country
76% of Moroccans want strict Sharia imposed in every Islamic country
http://www.worldpublicopinion.org/pipa/pdf/feb09/STARTII_Feb09_rpt.pdf

World Public Opinion: 64% of Egyptians said it was &#8220;very important for the government&#8221; to &#8220;apply traditional punishments for crimes such as stoning adulterers.&#8221;
http://www.worldpublicopinion.org/pipa/pdf/feb09/STARTII_Feb09_rpt.pdf

Pew Research (2010): 77% of Egyptian Muslims favor floggings and amputation
58% of Jordanian Muslims favor floggings and amputation
36% of Indonesian Muslims favor floggings and amputation
82% of Pakistanis favor floggings and amputation
65% of Nigerian Muslims favor floggings and amputation
Muslim Publics Divided on Hamas and Hezbollah | Pew Global Attitudes Project

Pew Research (2010): 82% of Egyptian Muslims favor stoning adulterers
70% of Jordanian Muslims favor stoning adulterers
42% of Indonesian Muslims favor stoning adulterers
82% of Pakistanis favor stoning adulterers
56% of Nigerian Muslims favor stoning adulterers
Muslim Publics Divided on Hamas and Hezbollah | Pew Global Attitudes Project

Pew Research (2013): 72% of Indonesians want Sharia to be law of the land
Seventy-Two Percent of Indonesian Muslims Favor Shariah Law: Pew Forum - The Jakarta Globe

Pew Research (2013): 81% of South Asian Muslims and 57% of Egyptians suport amputating limbs for theft.
http://www.pewforum.org/uploadedFil...ims-religion-politics-society-full-report.pdf

Pew Research (2013): According to an interpretation of this study, approximately 45% of Sharia supporters surveyed disagreed with the idea that Islamic law should apply only to Muslims..
http://www.pewforum.org/uploadedFil...ims-religion-politics-society-full-report.pdf


----------



## Roudy (Sep 28, 2013)

So *Sharia *isn't practiced in the US, eh?

The Center for Security Policy&#8217;s report, Shariah Law and American State Courts: An Assessment of State Appellate Court Cases evaluates 50 Appellate Court cases from 23 states that involve conflicts between Shariah (Islamic law) and American state law.

These cases are the stories of Muslim American families, mostly Muslim women and children, who were asking American courts to preserve their rights to equal protection and due process.  These families came to America for freedom from the discriminatory and cruel laws of Shariah.  When our courts then apply Shariah law in the lives of these families, and deny them equal protection, they are betraying the principles on which America was founded.

The study&#8217;s findings suggest that Shariah law has entered into state court decisions, in conflict with the Constitution and state public policy. Some commentators have said there are no more than one or two cases of Shariah law in U.S. state court cases; yet we found 50 significant cases just from the small sample of appellate published cases.

Others have asserted with certainty that state court judges will always reject any foreign law, including Shariah law, when it conflicts with the Constitution or state public policy; yet we found 15 Trial Court cases, and 12 Appellate Court cases, where Shariah was found to be applicable in these particular cases. The facts are the facts: some judges are making decisions deferring to Shariah law even when those decisions conflict with Constitutional protections.

Shariah Law and American State Courts: An Assessment of State Appellate Court Cases includes summaries of several cases in which the court&#8217;s application of Shariah law appears to be in direct conflict with Constitutional liberties and the public policies of the state.

*Although Turkey is a Muslim-majority country, since Kemal Atatürk's years in office, sharia law has been banned.     Now there's some Muslims who know what Shariah is all about.*


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 28, 2013)

A rather impressive comeback in these last few posts Roudy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Some good-looking data, from a variety of sources...

You're making a good argument, in the matter of Muslim encroachment and incompatibility...

It's real enough, alright...

Despite wishful thinking on the part of Islam-apologists and those who insist upon complete Religious Egalitarianism for Islam despite its political and cultural and legal elements and despite the voluminous evidence of its aggression and militancy...

I _understand_ the mindset of those who desperately try to cling to the idea of treating all Religions equally, however, unfortunately...

We cannot ignore the fact that Islam is also a political and cultural and legal system, as well as a belief system, and that, unlike Judaism or Christianity - whose practitioner-countries have long-since abandoned canon law as dominant...

The religious laws of Islam are still (_unfortunately, for Muslims and Infidels alike_) extant, and a living, breathing part of a great many polities in the Islam-dominated part of the world...

We cannot ignore the fact that Islam is by its very founding and its very nature - militant and political and aggressive and intolerant and misogynistic - a knock-off of those that came before it - easily subject to do-it-yourself-spin-doctoring of its precepts...

Drenched in blood, never Reformed on a broad basis, anachronistic and medieval, and alien and incompatible with The West.

There is no place for Islam in The West.

It is foreign, extremely vulnerable and susceptible to misuse in order to disturb the peace or cause mischief - and largely unwelcome by people who understand its encroaching and demanding effects, when measured over long periods of time...

As we've seen unfold in Europe, to the chagrin and (_now, finally!!!_) alarm of our distant European cousins.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 28, 2013)

YWN666 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Because Americans have too many guns.  In America, the Nazislamis have to bleed us slowly through oil price-gouging, immigration, and gun confiscation.   Different targets require different tactics.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 28, 2013)

YWN666 said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > If political correctness had not blocked scientific progress and pre-determined the "progressive" answers that facts must be mutilated into, anthropologists would realize that* the races that were adaptable to Islam are descendants of a prehistoric unevolved and malignant species.*   The only way these people would have settled in their No Man's Lands was that they were driven there as criminal fugitives from evolving civilizations.  Their behavior in historical times, most obvious and undeniable today, confirm this thesis.  They must be tamed or exterminated.
> ...



I don't use pre-owned professional sources or their clones on the Internet.   I analyze things from logic, experience, and knowledge of historical facts rather than accepting the historians' conclusions from what they have mindlessly investigated.  This evolutionary challenge has been with us for 30,000 years; it is now in one of its most threatening phases.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 28, 2013)

YWN666 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of doing the quote, which I    find boring, here's this truly ignorant misstatement:
> ...



Instead of wetting our pants, you want us patriots to use Chamberlain's Chamberpot.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 28, 2013)

Coyote said:


> hmm...here's another one for Roudy
> 
> American Muslims Don't Want Shariah, According To Study By University Of Windsor
> 
> ...



What do you expect these Shariah sleeper cells to say to these gullible weaklings from appeasement multicultie institutes?   Their imams tell them what answers to give to the Dhimmis.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 28, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


 
We're not talking about fanatics and extremists.  We are talking about systems of law.  You keep deflecting by trying to bring in Jews and turn this into anti-semitism issue when it's not.  What you keep ignoring is that *the groups that most support OT/Mosaic law being the law of the land are Christian*.  

The portions of Mosaic law that Jews use, like the portions of Sharia that used in western countries - involve civil and family law.  What you fail to understand is that Sharia is not ONE thing.  Kind of like Mosaic law in that sense.  The way it's applied in Muslim countries is variable - countries with mixed system of law use Sharia for civil, and secular law for criminal and penal.

In this country there are none calling for the imposition of Sharia.  Given that - and given, as you point out there are few calling for the imposition of OT/Mosaic law into our system - I have to ask why? 

If the excuse being made for not making all forms of religious law illegal, is that no one in the US is calling for it to be the law of the land, then clearly Sharia and OT/Mosaic law are at the same level.  No one is calling for it.

If the excuse for singling out Sharia is that it's abusive and contradictory to American values and freedoms, then so is OT/Mosaic law.

So what is it Roudy?

OT law calls for killing gays you know.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 28, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Did it occur to you that many immigrants come to the US to escape those type of laws?  That they value the American way of life?

However, that aside - I'm sure if that is true you can find polls and studies indicating that many Muslims in the US want Shariah law imposed.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 28, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Again the comparison to Mosaic law is false. 

How about you ask the Turks, Muslims themselves, why they banned Shariah law, ALL PORTIONS OF IT?  Perhaps as Muslims themselves they know what it is?  Just saying...


----------



## Roudy (Sep 28, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Did it occur to you that most Muslims practice their religion, and as practicing Muslims, you cannot separate Shariah law from Islam?

There is so much that you don't know, or naively assume to be true, I just don't know where to start. It appears you have been fed these false ideas and you are afraid to open your mind to the contrary.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 29, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Has it occurred to you that many Islamic immigrants come to the U.S. and Europe with the intention of implementing sharia?


----------



## Hollie (Sep 29, 2013)

Because it's not _quite_ a completely hellish nightmare yet for women in the KSA.



*Saudi Sheikh Has This Scientific Warning: Driving Affects Womens Pelvises and Ovaries*

Saudi Sheikh Has This ?Scientific? Warning: Driving Affects Women?s Pelvises and Ovaries | TheBlaze.com



> As women in Saudi Arabia prepare to challenge the kingdoms ban on female driving next month, a leading Saudi cleric is warning women that driving could damage their ovaries and pelvises and could result in babies born with medical problems.
> 
> Sheikh Saleh bin Saad al-Luhaydan, decribed by Reuters as one of Saudi Arabias top conservative clerics warns that driving rolls up the pelvis.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 29, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Because it's not _quite_ a completely hellish nightmare yet for women in the KSA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  there ya go, it's always about things from the waste down with them.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 29, 2013)

Well if shariah is such wonderful law, I'm wondering why the Turks, Muslims themselves, and people who historically were responsible for spreading Islam and Shariah all over the world, WOULD BAN IT? Wouldn't they, as holders of the torch of Islam, know how "great" it truly is?  

Anybody, anybody? LOL

Muslim-majority countries[edit]

Ban on sharia law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Although Turkey is a Muslim-majority country, since Kemal Atatürk's years in office, sharia law has been banned.[12]


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 29, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




If the majority of Americans oppose having these undesirables here, we must force the ruling-class appeasers and traitors to hand over the power to force these misfits to go back to the hellholes they belong in.   Your feeling of superiority in believing that democracy is "mob rule" will cost you the lives of your children.


----------



## YWN666 (Sep 30, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of doing the quote, which I find boring, here's this truly ignorant misstatement:
> ...



*I was speaking of American Muslims as a whole, not a handful of isolated cases as I already explained.  If you're going to blame all Muslims for the atrocities committed, then you better be prepared to demonstrate that such violence is a regular occurrence among them and you can't.  That's the point.*


----------



## YWN666 (Sep 30, 2013)

Coyote said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



*Exactly.  They want so badly to hate Muslims that they ignore the cold hard facts.*


----------



## Nox (Sep 30, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Well if shariah is such wonderful law, I'm wondering why the Turks, Muslims themselves, and people who historically were responsible for spreading Islam and Shariah all over the world, WOULD BAN IT? Wouldn't they, as holders of the torch of Islam, know how "great" it truly is?
> 
> Anybody, anybody? LOL
> 
> Although Turkey is a Muslim-majority country, since Kemal Atatürk's years in office, sharia law has been banned.[12]



Sharia laws must be based on Quran , not hadiths . Today sharia laws includes many nonsense , because its changed . This is why some islamic countries dont apply it . Also sharia laws are not so different your original state laws . Ottoman Empire was ruled under sharia laws and they were so brutal , and also Ottoman Empire always saw itself as superior (today's usa) But finally disintegrated . Inevitable!


----------



## YWN666 (Sep 30, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> > PrometheusBound said:
> ...



*In your case citing the crap from WND would be a step up on the credibility ladder.*


----------



## YWN666 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



*Even if that were true, how far do you think they'll get with that? As someone already pointed, look at the rabid christians in our government who can't get laws passed to benefit the majority religion.  How do you think Muslims could do any better?*


----------



## YWN666 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Because it's not _quite_ a completely hellish nightmare yet for women in the KSA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
And Pat Robertson claims that women's rights and homosexuals are the cause of tornadoes.  Every religion has its wack jobs*


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 30, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Again, you still can't or won't answer a straightforward question.  How long are you going to keep dodging?
> *
> Mosaic/OT law is very similar to Sharia and enjoys a small level of support in this country. It's clearly in opposition to American values and freedoms. Should it not be banned?*



The term is "Levitical Law."

The number of nations employing Levitical Law as criminal or civil law is zero - this includes Israel. The number of people advocating the adoption of Levitical law is zero.

Again you employ a logical fallacy of a false equivalence in your defense and promotion of radical Islam.

You're a one trick pony in your internet Jihad.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 30, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Again, you still can't or won't answer a straightforward question.  How long are you going to keep dodging?
> ...



We are talking about the U.S. - have you clued into that yet?

Perhaps you can show me figures on the enormous number of Muslims advocating for Sharia in the US?  Perhaps you can show me how they exceed in numbers the Christian Reconstructionists advocating for biblical law in the US (which isn't zero as indicated in the source I quoted)?

Only this time, I suggest you read your sources first before quoting them


----------



## Coyote (Sep 30, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



And I'm sure you can find some figures to support that claim?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 30, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



So Roudy, can you please post all those polls and studies that indicate American Muslims want Sharia instituted as the law of the land here?


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 30, 2013)

YWN666 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



They aren't a significant enough percentage of the population in the United States yet.  In every country where their numbers have grown, such violence is a regular occurrence.   First there are isolated incidents, as the numbers grow so do the incidents.   I just cited the most well known.  Honor killings would add to that number significantly.   Moderate muslim, Muzzammil Syed Hassan, beheaded his wife.   Yaser Said killed both his daughters.   Shaima Alawadi was beaten to death by her husband and daughter.

Most muslims want to live under sharia law. 

Study: Most Muslims want sharia law, split on interpretation - Alarabiya.net English | Front Page

A majority of Muslims around the world want sharia law to be implemented in their countries but are split on how it should be applied, according to a study released Tuesday.

The comprehensive Pew Research Center survey conducted between 2008 and 2012 focused on 38,000 people in 39 countries drawn from a global Muslim community of 2.2 billion people.

A solid majority, notably in Asia, Africa and the Middle East, were in favor of sharia -- traditional Islamic law -- being adopted as the law of the land in their countries, it found.

But I would also note that support for making sharia law does vary, said Jim Bell, Pew's director of international survey research.

From 12 percent in Turkey, support for sharia as official national law stood at 56 percent in Tunisia, 71 percent in Nigeria, 72 percent in Indonesia, 74 percent in Egypt and 99 percent in Afghanistan.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 30, 2013)

YWN666 said:


> *You did not because American Muslims are not committing such atrocities.*



At least, that's what the Tsarnaev brothers told you,





> *You clearly are doing just that.*
> 
> 
> 
> *That doesn't mean Islam is responsible.*



Islam admonishes Muslims to murder or enslave all non-Mulisms.

Yeah, it is evil, and it is responsible for the people who act on the evil it promotes.



> *Do they?  Can you show me evidence of this?*



There are a dozen polls in this thread alone that show most Muslims support violence against civilians.



> *Why should mainstream Muslims answer for acts committed by an extremist group?*



Mainstream gun owners are punished for the actions of insane killers, and every single gun owner condemns people like James Holmes, et al. And the left is good with it - actually the left is the group perpetrating the scapegoating of gun owners.

But it is rare that a Muslims will utter even a mild reproach to terrorists, and in those rare occasions, there will be justification  as to why the victims actually deserved it, even if the Muslim disapproves of the act.


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 30, 2013)

Islam is a Neanderthal walking hunched-over in a land of upright Cro Magnons.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 30, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You keep dodging the issue and throwing out red herrings (this time the Turks).  

Fact #1:  there is no real difference between biblical law and sharia in terms of offenses and punishments.

Fact #2: there IS a minority of Christians calling for the implementation of biblical law (source previously provided)

Fact #3:  there appears  to be no movement in the American Muslim community to institute Sharia

Fact #4:  Despite the fact that biblical law calls for essentially the same crimes and punishments and subordinate status for women....and that there is minority Christian support for it - there is no need to ban it.

Irrational Behavior: _ We MUST ban Sharia in the US because..because...because....we hate Muslims and they're bad and despite no evidence we know they want to impose Sharia anyway and anyone who wants to apply logic to this is just a Muslim apologist._

If the above were pointed at Jews you would be screaming anti-semite Roudy.

Case closed.


----------



## Nox (Sep 30, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Islam admonishes Muslims to murder or enslave all non-Mulisms.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 30, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Most American Muslims are average AMERICANS.
> 
> Most American Christians are not Tim McVeigh.



And Tim McVeigh wasn't a Christian. 

{    In his letter, McVeigh said he was an agnostic but that he would improvise, adapt and overcome, if it turned out there was an afterlife. If Im going to hell, he wrote, Im gonna have a lot of company.


    McVeigh once said that he believed the universe was guided by natural law, energized by some universal higher power that showed each person right from wrong if they paid attention to what was going on inside them. He had also said, Science is my religion. [Michel, Lou and Herbeck, Dan. American Terrorist. pp. 142143]}

Timothy McVeigh | Start Thinking Right

But lying for Allah is a virtue for a faithful Muslim...

Oh, and the terrorist group he was in, Elohim City - IS linked to Al Qaeda. Terry Nichols attended an Al Qaeda terrorist training camp in the Philippines, which is where he learned to make the OKC bomb.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 30, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Does the American value of freedom of religion mean freedom of religion for all?
> 
> Just wondering



No.

While Muslims are free to practice and even impose their religion, Christians are prohibited from even common gestures of faith on government ground.


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 30, 2013)

Coyote said:


> "...Fact #3:  there appears  to be no movement in the American Muslim community to institute Sharia..."


That's the way it started in the UK decades ago; waves of immigration, lying-low and keeping a low profile until numbers were on their side in a given district; then the Big Push for Sharia, when the timing was right.

United States law is based upon English law.

If it can happen in the Mother Country, it can happen here.

Muslims in America just haven't built-up their numbers yet, and the time-proximity to 9-11 does not make this stretch of time the most efficacious for their purposes.

But they are, indeed, biding their time, and waiting for an opportunity similar to that exploited by their UK-resident brethren.

The Brits are having mixed results in reversing some of that and stabilizing what remains, and allaying fears and developing safeguards with respect to what remains, but it's an uphill climb and they may have waited too long.

A pattern very similar to what we've seen unfold in France and Germany in recent times.

We're next, if we're not careful.



> "..._Case closed._"



Only if Americans are foolish enough to let down their guard against this medieval throwback called Sharia Law and the belief-system that spawned it.

Au contraire... the case remains *wide*-open.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 30, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> And Tim McVeigh wasn't a Christian.


Incorrect.

Apparently,  Tim McVeigh had a change of heart at the last minute and let a Priest administer 'Last Rights' before he died.  

So in essence, he was raised Christian, and decided to leave this world as a Christian..  


 "Timothy McVeigh received the Last Rites shortly before his death a priest told reporters yesterday. Fr Ron Ashmore, of St. Margaret Mary Church, said McVeigh asked to see Terre Haute prison chaplain Fr Frank Roof in the execution chamber minutes before his death. One of McVeigh's attorneys, Nathan Chambers, said when he arrived at the prison, the warden told him a priest was available if McVeigh wanted the Last Rites. Chambers said, when he asked McVeigh, he replied: "Sure, send him in.'" Fr Ashmore said: "Tim was raised a Catholic. He knows when you ask for that, it's like saying, 'I'm sorry for everything I've done Lord. Please love me."

Timothy McVeigh asked for Last Rites on Independent Catholic News


----------



## Coyote (Sep 30, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > "...Fact #3:  there appears  to be no movement in the American Muslim community to institute Sharia..."
> ...




Cultures vary from nation to nation including the culture, education and economic positions of the immigrant communities and of the native communities' responses to those immigrants which can and have included violent xenophobia and conspiracy-theory rationalizations.  We have long had Muslims in our nation and some of the rhetoric surrounding this issue is very reminiscent of the rhetoric thrown at Jews in order to justify some odious attitudes.



> "..._Case closed._"
> 
> Only if Americans are foolish enough to let down their guard against this medieval throwback called Sharia Law and the belief-system that spawned it.
> 
> Au contraire... the case remains *wide*-open.



Our system of law and constitution prevent any such thing from happening and frankly, there is no support for it.  If the Christian majority in the US have not yet managed to institute biblical law despite attempts then why on earth do you think a Muslim minority could do the same even if it wished to?


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 30, 2013)

Coyote said:


> "..._Our system of law and constitution prevent any such thing from happening_..."


Yes. The UK actually has a _State Religion_, but even that did not prevent Sharia from gaining traction in districts in which Muslims had become dominant or prevalent.

And, spun the right way, it is possible to circumvent our own System and Constitution to an extent required to make Sharia operative on a so-called 'Voluntary' (Arbitration and Adjudication) basis, but which will be, in truth, anything BUT voluntary for those living in such communities.

This 'separation of church and state' argument fools nobody with any sort of understanding of how laws and systems can be co-opted and subverted and worked-around.



> "..._and frankly, there is no support for it_..."



I don't believe this, but that's only my own skepticism and distrust of this medieval alien belief-system, and nothing based upon verifiable fact.



> "..._If the Christian majority in the US have not yet managed to institute biblical law despite attempts then why on earth do you think a Muslim minority could do the same even if it wished to?_"



The precedent for Voluntary Private Arbitration and Adjudication already exists in this country.

That is the weak spot in the armor through which this country will see the Rise of Sharia in America, as an element in our legal system, if it is going to happen.

It is up to sensible, sane Americans to remain on their guard, a watch spanning decades or generations even, to ensure that such a state of affairs is not allowed to materialize.

Eternal vigilance and all that...


----------



## Coyote (Sep 30, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> United States law is based upon English law.
> 
> If it can happen in the Mother Country, it can happen here.



I presume you are talking about the "Sharia Councils?"

There is quite a bit of misinformation concerning Sharia and English Law.

Sharia and the English legal system: the Government?s view | Law & Religion UK



> In reply, the Parliamentary Under-Secretary of State for Justice, Helen Grant, said that there was some confusion over the issue. She stressed that
> 
>  sharia law has *no jurisdiction under the law of England and Wales and the courts do not recognise it. There is no parallel court system in this country, and we have no intention of changing the position in any part of England and Wales*.
> 
> ...



So what exactly is wrong with this?  It's no different than any other religious council such as Roman Catholic or Jewish which seeks to resolve civil disputes within it's community.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 30, 2013)

Coyote said:


> We are talking about the U.S. - have you clued into that yet?



You are tossing out dishonest absurdity in an attempt to cover for the crimes of Islam.

Levitical law is irrelevant to any discussion, there are a net total of zero advocates. You are merely tossing out a red herring in a flaccid attempt to distract from the evil that is Islam.



> Perhaps you can show me figures on the enormous number of Muslims advocating for Sharia in the US?  Perhaps you can show me how they exceed in numbers the Christian Reconstructionists advocating for biblical law in the US (which isn't zero as indicated in the source I quoted)?



Perhaps you can show me anyone - even one - advocating for Levitical law in the USA? 

No?

Were you lying for Allah?



> Only this time, I suggest you read your sources first before quoting them


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 30, 2013)

Nox said:


>



But you're good with that....


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 30, 2013)

Coyote said:


> "..._So what exactly is wrong with this?_..."


It is the weak-spot in English (or American) legal armor through which Sharia may gain a foothold as a first step on a long, patient road towards a broader applicability...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 30, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > And Tim McVeigh wasn't a Christian.
> ...



{In his letter, McVeigh said he was an agnostic but that he would improvise, adapt and overcome, if it turned out there was an afterlife. If Im going to hell, he wrote, Im gonna have a lot of company.}

He was hedging his bets.



> So in essence, he was raised Christian, and decided to leave this world as a Christian..



Not exactly.

And his terrorist act had nothing to do with Christianity - in fact it have more of a Connection to Islam. While scumbag Timmy never promoted Christ, he had a LOT to say about "ZOG" and other Nazi topics.



> "Timothy McVeigh received the Last Rites shortly before his death a priest told reporters yesterday. Fr Ron Ashmore, of St. Margaret Mary Church, said McVeigh asked to see Terre Haute prison chaplain Fr Frank Roof in the execution chamber minutes before his death. One of McVeigh's attorneys, Nathan Chambers, said when he arrived at the prison, the warden told him a priest was available if McVeigh wanted the Last Rites. Chambers said, when he asked McVeigh, he replied: "Sure, send him in.'" Fr Ashmore said: "Tim was raised a Catholic. He knows when you ask for that, it's like saying, 'I'm sorry for everything I've done Lord. Please love me."
> 
> Timothy McVeigh asked for Last Rites on Independent Catholic News



I don't believe in god, but if there were a god, he ain't stupid enough to buy into a last second hedge.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 30, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > "..._Our system of law and constitution prevent any such thing from happening_..."
> ...



I can't debate or argue with "belief" - I can only try to present facts and deal with people as individuals and Americans.  



> > "..._If the Christian majority in the US have not yet managed to institute biblical law despite attempts then why on earth do you think a Muslim minority could do the same even if it wished to?_"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again - if that were so, we would have seen it already in our country's majority religion - God knows they've tried.



> It is up to sensible, sane Americans to remain on their guard, a watch spanning decades or generations even, to ensure that such a state of affairs is not allowed to materialize.
> 
> *Eternal vigilance and all that...*



Eternal vigilance...yes.

But I see it as eternal vigilance to safe guard ALL of our rights for ALL of our people - to make sure no group is subjected to second class citizenry, discrimminated against or stripped of their rights because of what they belief. It means basing our decisions on rational thought, not fear and not conspiracy theory.  It is those rights and our support of them that makes us what we are as a nation.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 30, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


You have misrepresented many times that Shariah law originates from Mosaic law, and is therefore the same.  It isn't, unless you think the Koran is the same as the Old Testament and New Testament. More false comparisons and futile attempts. 

Sharia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There are two sources of Sharia (understood as the divine law): the Qur'an and Sunnah. The Qur'an is viewed as the unalterable word of God. Much of the Qur'an exhorts Muslims to general moral values; only 80 verses of the Qur'an contain legal prescriptions.[63] The Sunnah is the life and example of the Islamic prophet Muhammad. The Sunnah's importance as a source of Sharia, is confirmed by several verses of the Qur'an (e.g. [Quran 33:21]).[64] The Sunnah is primarily contained in the hadith or reports of Muhammad's sayings, his actions, his tacit approval of actions and his demeanor. While there is only one Qur'an, there are many compilations of hadith, with the most authentic ones forming during the sahih period (850 to 915 CE). The six acclaimed Sunni collections were compiled by (in order of decreasing importance) Muhammad al-Bukhari, Muslim ibn al-Hajjaj, Abu Dawood, Tirmidhi, Al-Nasa'i, Ibn Majah. The collections by al-Bukhari and Muslim, regarded the most authentic, contain about 7,000 and 12,000 hadiths respectively (although the majority of entries are repetitions). The hadiths have been evaluated on authenticity, usually by determining the reliability of the narrators that transmitted them.[65] For Shias, the Sunnah may also include anecdotes The Twelve Imams.[66]
The process of interpreting the two primary sources of Islamic law is called fiqh (literally meaning "intelligence") or Islamic jurisprudence. While the above two sources are regarded as infallible, the fiqh standards may change in different contexts. Fiqh covers all aspects of law, including religious, civil, political, constitutional and procedural law.[67] Fiqh depends on 4 sources:[67]
Interpretations of the Qur'an
Interpretations of the Sunnah
Ijma, consensus amongst scholars ("collective reasoning")
Qiyas/Ijtihad analogical deduction ("individual reasoning")
Amongst the sources unique to fiqh, i.e. ijma and qiyas/ijtihad, the former is preferred.[67] In Shi'a jurisprudence the fourth source may be expanded to include formal logic (mantiq).[68] Historically the fiqh also came to include comparative law,[66] local customs (urf)[69] and laws motivated by public interest, so long as they were allowed by the above four sources.[69] Because of the involvement of human interpretation, the fiqh is considered fallible, and thus not a part of Sharia (although scholars categorize it as Islamic law).[67]


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 30, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



To be fair whether Timothy McVeigh is a Christian or not is irrelevant to me because he did not commit terror in the name of Christ or for religious purposes at all.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 30, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Which, for all that - is another red herring Roudy and doesn't address the points I made though I'm assuming it's meant to address this:

...the fact that biblical law calls for *essentially the same crimes and punishments and subordinate status for women*

But it doesn't.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 30, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > We are talking about the U.S. - have you clued into that yet?
> ...



The discussion at that point was anti-Sharia law in the US and attitudes of American Muslims.  Try to keep up.



> Levitical law is irrelevant to any discussion, there are a net total of *zero advocates.* You are merely tossing out a red herring in a flaccid attempt to distract from the evil that is Islam.



Wrong.  Clearly, not only do you not read your own sources, but you don't bother to read what others link to either. 



> > Perhaps you can show me figures on the enormous number of Muslims advocating for Sharia in the US?  Perhaps you can show me how they exceed in numbers the Christian Reconstructionists advocating for biblical law in the US (which isn't zero as indicated in the source I quoted)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Already shown.  Read the thread, I'm not going to post it again.



> Were you lying for Allah?
> 
> 
> 
> > Only this time, I suggest you read your sources first before quoting them



Read your sources yet?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 30, 2013)

Biblical law....Actions punishable by death in the Old Testament - RationalWiki

Punishable by death (just a small sampling):

Adultery (Leviticus 20:10-12, man and woman)
Lying about virginity. Applies to girls who are still in their fathers' homes, who lie about their virginity, and are presented to their husband as a virgin. The accused is guilty until proved innocent. (Deuteronomy 22:20-21)
Being the victim of rape, if one is an engaged female virgin and the rape occurs in a city. (Deuteronomy 22:23-27)
 (for men): Sex with a man in the same manner as sex with women. Generally interpreted as male homosexuality. The text omits any mention of and punishment for female homosexuality. (Leviticus 18:22)
Blasphemy (Leviticus 24:14-16,23).
Trying to convert people to another religion. (stoning) (Deuteronomy 13:1-11, Deuteronomy 18:20).
Apostasy - If most people in a town come to believe in a different god. (Kill everybody, including animals, and burn the town.) (Deuteronomy 13:12-15)[6]

A lot like Sharia.  Shouldn't we ban it?


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 30, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Biblical law....Actions punishable by death in the Old Testament - RationalWiki
> 
> Punishable by death (just a small sampling):
> 
> ...



Who practices this?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 30, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Biblical law....Actions punishable by death in the Old Testament - RationalWiki
> 
> Punishable by death (just a small sampling):
> 
> ...




So what?

Zero countries practicing, zero people advocating.

You are just dishonestly trying to create an equivalence to something that doesn't exist.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 30, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Biblical law....Actions punishable by death in the Old Testament - RationalWiki
> ...



It's not who practices it - it's who supports it.

In the USA, zero people support Sharia.

Therefore, logic dictates, we must create legislation banning Sharia (thus singling out one religion for discrimmination).  Which means banning everything from Halal food practices, religious courts to settle civil disputes via arbritration (but - Jewish and Roman Catholic religious courts would still be ok).

Mind you - there are no American Muslims advocating for a Sharia legal system.

Rational? or discrimminatory?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 30, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Biblical law....Actions punishable by death in the Old Testament - RationalWiki
> ...



Wrong.


----------



## YWN666 (Sep 30, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



*The question is whether American Muslims want Sharia law and you keep offering irrelevant stats for Muslims in other countries.*


----------



## YWN666 (Sep 30, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> > *You did not because American Muslims are not committing such atrocities.*
> ...



*So when a handful of American Muslims incite violence, you blame them all but when just a few speak up, you drop your broad brush.  A little hypocritical, don't you think?  Also your gun control comparison is irrelevant.*


----------



## Roudy (Sep 30, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


What red herring is that?  The one where you kept repeating that Shariah is derived directly from Mosaic law when it wasn't?  Seriously, offenses punishable by death in Old Testament stories, which even 3500 years ago, it wasn't widely practiced?  So what, you're proposing they ban the Old Testament and New Testament, just because your dear barbaric Shariah law is under scrutiny?  You're off your rockers.  

The banning of Shariah law should and will continue, until it becomes the universal law of the land.  As it is with Muslim majority Turkey.  

Atatürk's Reforms - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Legal reforms

Legal

On 8 April 1924, sharia courts were abolished with the law "Mehakim-i &#350;er'iyenin &#304;lgas&#305;na ve Mehakim Te&#351;kilat&#305;na Ait Ahkam&#305; Muaddil Kanun".  

Equality of the sexes
Atatürk's Reforms made polygamy became illegal, and became the only nation located in the Middle East that has abolished polygamy, which was officially criminalized with the adoption of the Turkish Civil Code in 1926, a milestone in Atatürk's reforms. Penalties for illegal polygamy set up to 2 years imprisonment. 

Under the Islamic law, a woman's inheritance was half the share of a man where as under the new laws man and women inherited equally. 
Besides the advancements, men were still officially heads of the household in the law. Women needed the head of the household's permission to travel abroad.

Equality at the workplace[edit]
Atatürk's Reforms aimed to break the traditional role of the women in the society. Between 1920 and 1938, ten percent of all university graduates were women.[31]In the workplace; In 1930 first women Judges were appointed.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 30, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



We are talking about American Muslims, freedom of religion and no support for Sharia in the US.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 30, 2013)

Coyote said:


> It's not who practices it - it's who supports it.



Which is no one at all - so just another red herring.



> In the USA, zero people support Sharia.



Will Allah reward you per lie? I mean, as you tell more and more lies, do you amass greater rewards in the Muslim paradise?



> Therefore, logic dictates, we must create legislation banning Sharia (thus singling out one religion for discrimmination).  Which means banning everything from Halal food practices, religious courts to settle civil disputes via arbritration (but - Jewish and Roman Catholic religious courts would still be ok).
> 
> Mind you - there are no American Muslims advocating for a Sharia legal system.
> 
> Rational? or discrimminatory?



The only logic in your dishonest posts is logical fallacy - which is overbearing.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 30, 2013)

Coyote:



> In the USA, ZERO people support Shariah.



Wow, you are either that delusional to actually believe that, or, you are lying through your teeth.  I just posted 50 court cases all over the US where Sharia law was a factor.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 30, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Ha ha ha.  Just the thought that you think that is even remotely true, is funny.  I guess you haven't been listening to Sunni man, right here on this board, who not only supports Shariah, but thinks Muslim Americans should be allowed to have four wives.  Heck he knows many that have four wives, but they are married to one and the rest are only married according to Islamic law and live with the husband.  LOL


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 30, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Having 4 wives is easy, only marry one legally and just keep the others off the books. I am sure plenty have done this.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 30, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Then what's this shariah approved polygamy? <LOL>

Some Muslims in U.S. Quietly Engage in Polygamy : NPR

No one knows how many Muslims in the U.S. live in polygamous families. But according to academics researching the issue, estimates range from 50,000 to 100,000 people. 

Secret Ceremonies

In the past decade, Muslim clerics began to notice that some men who wanted a religious wedding were already married to someone else.

Mona, a Palestinian woman with six children from her first marriage, is happy to be a second wife. When Mona got divorced in 1990, she became a pariah in her conservative Muslim community in Patterson, N.J.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 30, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Having 4 wives is easy, only marry one legally and just keep the others off the books. I am sure plenty have done this.


We learned how to get away with it from the Mormons.  ..


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 30, 2013)

YWN666 said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > YWN666 said:
> ...




OK, Young White Neutered 666, you've just proved you can't answer my accusation against these pre-historic subhumans.  A typical correlation was that the bloodthirsty psycho Mongols, who made Hitler look like Mother Teresa, converted to Islam after they went on their rampage in the Middle East.  Any one with a long view of history could have seen that coming, just as the present Nazislami war against civilization was predictable.


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 30, 2013)

Can Muslim women have four husbands?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 30, 2013)

Coyote wants us to believe that while Muslims worldwide overwhelmingly support Sharia (including those that are immigrants in non Muslim countries), somehow, it's only the American Muslims that are totally different. Yup, very, very believable.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 30, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Having 4 wives is easy, only marry one legally and just keep the others off the books. I am sure plenty have done this.
> ...


Sunni, welcome to this thread, now please tell Coyote that you and your friends believe in Shariah law.  She seems to think there are NO Muslims that want Shariah law in the US.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 30, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Can Muslim women have four husbands?


They can have four Hallal Vibrators.  Batteries not included.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 30, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



You suckers have really been misled with all this jibberjabber about Korans and Bibles.  It's not about words, it's about swords.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 30, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Gee I wonder where Sunni went, so quickly?  LOL


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 30, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > "...Fact #3:  there appears  to be no movement in the American Muslim community to institute Sharia..."
> ...



Another factor in making the sleeper cells lie low is that Americans have many, many guns itching to be used by patriots.   Not that I don't trust our transnational ruling class to protect us, but we really should make the Muzzies die in their sleep.  Redemption through pre-emption.


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 30, 2013)

Roudy said:


> "..._Gee I wonder where Sunni went, so quickly?_..."


On the phone with the Politburo Office of the Revolutionary Guards in Tehran, seeking input for the next round of snappy comebacks?

Or calling down the hall for more 'domestic input' of a very similar nature? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




==================

Sorry... I misread that... I thought you were talking about Sherrimunnerlyn (or whatever-the-hell her name is)...


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 30, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> "..._we really should make the Muzzies die in their sleep_. .."



That's probably a step or two, too far, I'm afraid; but remaining vigilant and facing reality and not deluding ourselves about the belief-system nor its aims does make very good sense.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Sep 30, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




We ain't no creepyass 
Crackers from the boonies,
We be the bros
Of the NO LIMIT SUNNIS

Don't need no Skittles,
Don't need no hobbies, 
As long as I got 
The back of the Wahhabis.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 30, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> We ain't no creepyass
> Crackers from the boonies,
> We be the bros
> Of the NO LIMIT SUNNIS
> ...


Don't quit your day job nitwit.......


----------



## YWN666 (Sep 30, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> > PrometheusBound said:
> ...



*YOU are the one who made the asinine assertion so the burden is on you to prove it and so far I see nothing but accusations from you.*


----------



## YWN666 (Sep 30, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > "..._we really should make the Muzzies die in their sleep_. .."
> ...




*Assuming for a moment that all Muslims want sharia law, how far do you think they'll get in advancing that agenda?  We're always vigilant against constitutional violations, but I don't think American Muslims pose any threat that you need to lose any sleep over.*


----------



## YWN666 (Sep 30, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


*
Can you imagine the reaction if someone said the same thing about christians or jews?  You've heard of the Constitution, yes?*


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 30, 2013)

YWN666 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > PrometheusBound said:
> ...


Actually, personally, it is my guess that a sizable percentage of Muslims in American want as little to do with Sharia Law as may be practicable; in many cases, I'm sure they emmigrated to America with the express idea of escaping the flavor and extent of Sharia that might have been extant within their countries of origin, as well as the society it fostered in such countries...

It is also my guess that Muslims will continue to 'fort-up' amongst themselves for at least another two or three generations before they lighten-up and mainstream - if, indeed, that is ever possible - and that 9-11 did them no favors, in facilitating their acceptance...

It is also my guess that sizable percentages of those Muslims residing in those 'forted-up' communities either (1) want Sharia implemented here insofar as may be practicable or (2) publicly voice their support for such ambitions, so as not to offend their co-religionists and clerics and neighbors; content to let such plans unfold without opposing them...

I'm not losing sleep over Islam in America nor the propagation of Sharia Law in America...

So long as we keep talking about its propensity for doing just that in several European countries and so long as we do not get overly-arrogant in our misguided belief that it could not happen here and so long as we keep our guard up...

So long as we continue to do those things, I won't lose a wink of sleep over it.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 30, 2013)

Come on Sunni, tell Coyote how you and all your Muslim friends and Mosque congregation believe in Shariah law, and according to Shariah, Muslim Americans should be allowed to have four wives.  And as a bonus, add the fact that you know several Muslims who have secretly married four women.  There ya go.  Aren't you proud of your religion?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 30, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


There must be vigilance in this matter.  Banning Shariah stops Islamization in it's tracks.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 1, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Banning Shariah stops Islamization in it's tracks.


LOL......you keep believing that Poindexter.  ..


----------



## Nox (Oct 1, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Come on Sunni, tell Coyote how you and all your Muslim friends and Mosque congregation believe in Shariah law, and according to Shariah, Muslim Americans should be allowed to have four wives.  And as a bonus, add the fact that you know several Muslims who have secretly married four women.  There ya go.  Aren't you proud of your religion?



Having more than one wife is for necessary conditions , not for normal life , but people use this situation for their own benefit , I dont see them as muslims . 

But in another perspective , having 4 wife is much more moral than having 3 girlfriend other than your wife  or its much more moral than looking at foreign women's hips walking down the street while your wife together with you , but you cant understand islamic moral


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Oct 1, 2013)

Nox said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Come on Sunni, tell Coyote how you and all your Muslim friends and Mosque congregation believe in Shariah law, and according to Shariah, Muslim Americans should be allowed to have four wives.  And as a bonus, add the fact that you know several Muslims who have secretly married four women.  There ya go.  Aren't you proud of your religion?
> ...



Well, if the Islamic women knew how to keep their husbands happy there would be no need for them to have more than one wife, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Nox (Oct 1, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Well, if the Islamic women knew how to keep their husbands happy there would be no need for them to have more than one wife, if you know what I mean.



Yah I can see the whore soul ruling your body


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 1, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Well, if the Islamic women knew how to keep their husbands happy there would be no need for them to have more than one wife, if you know what I mean.


Having more than 1 wife in Islam isn't about having more sex.

It's about helping widows and other unmarried women during difficult times.

And creating stability within the muslim community.  ..


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Oct 1, 2013)

Nox said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if the Islamic women knew how to keep their husbands happy there would be no need for them to have more than one wife, if you know what I mean.
> ...



You don't understand.  What I mean is that Muslim women who know how to keep a man happy would not have to be concerned that he would want more wives.  Perhaps Muslim women are lacking in that department?  It must be the clothes they wear.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Oct 1, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if the Islamic women knew how to keep their husbands happy there would be no need for them to have more than one wife, if you know what I mean.
> ...



Yeah right.  With bloody knobs on.


----------



## Nox (Oct 1, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> You don't understand.  What I mean is that Muslim women who know how to keep a man happy would not have to be concerned that he would want more wives.  Perhaps Muslim women are lacking in that department?  It must be the clothes they wear.



I can understand you perfect and I said I can imagine what kind of woman you're .


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 1, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...


In english please.........


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Oct 1, 2013)

Nox said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > You don't understand.  What I mean is that Muslim women who know how to keep a man happy would not have to be concerned that he would want more wives.  Perhaps Muslim women are lacking in that department?  It must be the clothes they wear.
> ...



I would imagine if a Muslim woman has to share her husband with three other wives they would get rather jealous of Western women who are able to have a long and happy relationship or marriage with just one man.  I feel sorry for Muslim women in that respect.  Must be terrible having such jealousy.  It must churn them up no end.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 1, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> I would imagine if a Muslim woman has to share her husband with three other wives they would get rather jealous of Western women who are able to have a long and happy relationship or marriage with just one man.  I feel sorry for Muslim women in that respect.  Must be terrible having such jealousy.  It must churn them up no end.


The divorce rate in America is over 50% and adultery is rampant and almost considered normal.

Whereas in Islam the rate of divorce is very low and adultery is a serious issue.  ..


----------



## Nox (Oct 1, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> I would imagine if a Muslim woman has to share her husband with three other wives they would get rather jealous of Western women who are able to have a long and happy relationship or marriage with just one man.  I feel sorry for Muslim women in that respect.  Must be terrible having such jealousy.  It must churn them up no end.



 what an ignorant , almost all muslim men are married just one wife . Islam allow men to marry more than one person in certain situations . For example a women with children and have no relatives to help her , alone , and noone marry with her . If a muslim man want to marry with her ( not for sexual benefits ) he must ask his wife ( probably she wont allow ) and he can marry . This is much more moral than being a whore , isnt it : ) but I think being a whore is more nice for you because you can sleep with different men for each week  

I dont feel sorry for you because people live their life according to their attitude of mind . You have an interesting life style , jewish style


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Oct 1, 2013)

I am married thank you and very happily so.  I don't need anyone else.  You are the jealous catty one which is blatantly obvious from your comments to me.  Never mind.  I am sure you will find happiness one day, but it might be best to lose the attitude you have that you are superior to anyone else.  It is not endearing to people to think you muslims are better than others.


----------



## Peterf (Oct 1, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if the Islamic women knew how to keep their husbands happy there would be no need for them to have more than one wife, if you know what I mean.
> ...



And helping those unmarried 8-year-old girls.    Not all of whom are raped ti death.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Oct 1, 2013)

Peterf said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



Lots die in childbirth.  Their little bodies simply cannot carry a baby or give birth to one.  It is a tragedy the way females are abused in such societies.  When will Islam evolve.


----------



## Nox (Oct 1, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> I am married thank you and very happily so.  I don't need anyone else.  You are the jealous catty one which is blatantly obvious from your comments to me.  Never mind.  I am sure you will find happiness one day, but it might be best to lose the attitude you have that you are superior to anyone else.  It is not endearing to people to think you muslims are better than others.



 okay , dont cry


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 1, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


......................................^^^    ................................


----------



## Nox (Oct 1, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Peterf said:
> ...



Ask him about child porn industry


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Oct 1, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Peterf said:
> ...



UNICEF - Press centre - Every Day, 1400 Girls and Women Die Giving Birth


----------



## Peterf (Oct 1, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I doubt if Islam can evolve or even reform, any more than can Naziism.  The only hope is for it to disappear.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 1, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...


The article was about women in developing countries dying during childbirth. (which includes all religions and all poor 3rd world countries)

It said NOTHING about 8 year old girls or muslims.

Try again..........


----------



## Nox (Oct 1, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> The article was about women in developing countries dying during childbirth. (which includes all religions and all poor 3rd world countries)
> 
> It said NOTHING about 8 year old girls or muslims.
> 
> Try again..........



I think they're trying to say children who give birth .But I dont know how a child can get pregnant


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Oct 1, 2013)

Considering some girls can start puberty as early as 9 or 10, therefore are able to become pregnant and give birth, they are at risk of severe injury or death during pregnancy and childbirth.

Yemeni girl, 12, dies in painful childbirth - CNN.com


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 1, 2013)

Girls being married and having children at 12 yrs. old was somewhat common over 100+ years ago in both America and Europe.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Oct 1, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Girls being married and having children at 12 yrs. old was somewhat common over 100+ years ago in both America and Europe.



But nowadays the Muslim girls are married and give birth at 12 or younger.  We are talking about now, not 100 or more years ago.


----------



## Nox (Oct 1, 2013)

Then this is their family's mistake , not islam . There is no such a thing in islam as child marriage , this is another hadith nonsense . Quran say when your children are old enough to marry (puberty) if you see they're mature enough (emotionally and physical) then allow them . 

*4:6* _Make trial of orphans until they reach the age of marriage; if then ye find sound judgment in them, release their property to them; but consume it not wastefully, nor in haste against their growing up. If the guardian is well-off, let him claim no remuneration, but if he is poor, let him have for himself what is just and reasonable. When ye release their property to them, take witnesses in their presence: But all-sufficient is Allah in taking account._


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Oct 1, 2013)

Nox said:


> Then this is their family's mistake , not islam . There is no such a thing in islam as child marriage , this is another hadith nonsense . *Quran say when your children are old enough to marry (puberty) if you see they're mature enough (emotionally and physical) then allow them .
> *
> *4:6* _Make trial of orphans until they reach the age of marriage; if then ye find sound judgment in them, release their property to them; but consume it not wastefully, nor in haste against their growing up. If the guardian is well-off, let him claim no remuneration, but if he is poor, let him have for himself what is just and reasonable. When ye release their property to them, take witnesses in their presence: But all-sufficient is Allah in taking account._



*If puberty is not a child, then you are very ignorant.*


Permitted in the Qur'an

Main Article: Pedophilia in the Qur'an

Muslims justify pedophilic marriages with tender aged girls using verses from the Qur'an, that clearly advocates this abominable practice. 

The Qur'an cannot be questioned by Muslims since it's not simply considered to be 'inspired' but the very words of Allah, uttered by his final messenger Muhammad. 

In Islam, moral relativism cannot be applied, as the Qur'an is Allah's eternal message to mankind and is as relevant today as it were when the revelations first escaped Muhammad lips.

*And (as for) those of your women who have despaired of menstruation, if you have a doubt, their prescribed time shall be three months, and of those too who have not had their courses; and (as for) the pregnant women, their prescribed time is that they lay down their burden; and whoever is careful of (his duty to) Allah He will make easy for him his affair.
Qur'an 65:4*

The term "courses" mentioned above (indicated in bold italic text) is most accurately translated as "menstruation", which is the exact meaning of the Arabic word used in that context (i.e. 'Ya&#293;i&#273;na &#1610;&#1614;&#1581;&#1616;&#1590;&#1618;&#1606;&#1614.

Lots more interesting facts about the subject here
Contemporary Pedophilic Islamic Marriages - WikiIslam


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 1, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Girls being married and having children at 12 yrs. old was somewhat common over 100+ years ago in both America and Europe.
> ...


My point was that only in the last century has the legal marriage age risen.

In the state that I grew up in 13 was the legal age that girls could marry.

Do you remember Jerry Lee Lewis........


----------



## Nox (Oct 1, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> *If puberty is not a child, then you are very ignorant.*
> 
> 
> Permitted in the Qur'an
> ...




As long as you continue to use wikiislam as a islamic source , you will continue to be ignorant . 

Verse 65:4 talks about  women with menstruation problem , or in another words infertile women or hormonal disorders , not children , but sick minds translate it as children .


Read the article , I didnt read all of them but it will help ,

Verse 65:4


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 1, 2013)

Nox said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The article was about women in developing countries dying during childbirth. (which includes all religions and all poor 3rd world countries)
> ...



The same way any female human can.  Girls sometimes have an egg pass down the fallopian tubes into the uterus before they actually have their first period.  There is a clump of cells blocking the cervix, as I recall, until such time as ovulation occurs - but every now & then things aren't completely in synchronization.   It isn't all that common, but it unfortunately possible for girls as young as 9 to become pregnant when raped (it's always rape at such an age because they aren't adults and cannot give 'informed consent')  

snopes.com: Youngest Mother


----------



## Coyote (Oct 1, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



In one of these threads I remember reading a source saying "adolescence" was really a 20th century construct.  Prior you went from child to adult in terms of marriage and responsibility.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 1, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > Then this is their family's mistake , not islam . There is no such a thing in islam as child marriage , this is another hadith nonsense . *Quran say when your children are old enough to marry (puberty) if you see they're mature enough (emotionally and physical) then allow them .
> ...



I think many Muslims would disagree with the claim: _In Islam, moral relativism cannot be applied, as the Qur'an is Allah's eternal message to mankind and is as relevant today as it were when the revelations first escaped Muhammad lips._  Many of the rules surrounding Islam come from the Hadith's not the Quran.

Here's a counter to WikiIslam's claim:  What is the minimum age for marriage in the Holy Quran?


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 1, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...


Very true.

I have spoken to people from African countries who said that by 8 or 9 years of age.

Kids are expected to assume adult responsibilities and are treated as adults.


Whereas, western countries have invented "adolescence" which is an artificial time period wedged in between childhood and adulthood; and named it being a 'teenager'.

Basically, a time period in which very little is expected or demanded form the young person.

And quite easily lends its self to delinquency and drug use in order to mark this time of uselessness. ..


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2013)

Nox said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Come on Sunni, tell Coyote how you and all your Muslim friends and Mosque congregation believe in Shariah law, and according to Shariah, Muslim Americans should be allowed to have four wives.  And as a bonus, add the fact that you know several Muslims who have secretly married four women.  There ya go.  Aren't you proud of your religion?
> ...


Oh look, they're coming out of the woodwork, another Muslim who believes Muslim men having four wives is for "necessary conditions" and should be allowed.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if the Islamic women knew how to keep their husbands happy there would be no need for them to have more than one wife, if you know what I mean.
> ...


Wow please forgive me, I didn't realize that.  So all these Muslims are marrying multiple women out of the goodness of their hearts!  They're all either widows or need some type of help, which these chivalrous Muslim men obliging.  

Gimme some what you're smoking there. Ha ha ha!


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 1, 2013)

When Hugh Hefner the owner of Playboy magazine had 3 live-in girl friends on the TV reality series it was a #1 top rated show and people loved it..

Yet, if a muslim man wants to marry 3 muslim woman and raise children with them in a stable home.

That is seen as bad.  .


----------



## Coyote (Oct 1, 2013)

So what is someone wants to marry plural wives?  If it's consenting adults, I don't see the issue in plural marriages.


----------



## Nox (Oct 1, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> When Hugh Hefner the owner of Playboy magazine had 3 live-in girl friends on the TV reality series it was a #1 top rated show and people loved it..
> 
> Yet, if a muslim man wants to marry 3 muslim woman and raise children with them in a stable home.
> 
> That is seen as bad.  .




as far as I know , the rate of adultery is about %90 in Usa , this explain a lot


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


There ya go, now you're justifying pedophilia by claiming that's the way it was in the old days. Try telling that to the judge "but your honor, adolescence is a 20th century construct, we Muslims still live in the 7the century, when kids as little as 8 or 9 married and had kids. Heck, even our prophet did that. And people in Africa and in Muslim countries still do just that."  And the grand finale "most of the women in USA are WHORES, look at the way they dress and the porn industry. We should be allowed to live by our own 'laws'". 

Well at least we found two Muslims on the USMB that want to live by Shariah law.  And here you were claiming that NO MUSLIMS in USA want Shariah. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2013)

Nox said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > When Hugh Hefner the owner of Playboy magazine had 3 live-in girl friends on the TV reality series it was a #1 top rated show and people loved it..
> ...


Yeah, if weren't for some good old fashioned Shariah Law,  Western women wouldn't be such whores and learn to dress properly, right?  LOL


----------



## Coyote (Oct 1, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Which two?

You claim no one wants Biblical Law, but that is clearly not true.  Yet you refuse to support legislation condemning biblical law and that is supported by far more than two.  .


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2013)

Coyote said:


> So what is someone wants to marry plural wives?  If it's consenting adults, I don't see the issue in plural marriages.


It's called polygamy and it's against the law, in civilized societies. And it's hardly consenting. It's part of Shariah law, and just another way to persecute women, that happened in medieval times when chauvinism ruled.  

Now you're justifying polygamy?  Just how far will go do defend Islam?  Funny funny funny.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Sunni believes in Shariah law, ask him.  He's said so many times.  So does this Nix creature. Pay attention.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 1, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > So what is someone wants to marry plural wives?  If it's consenting adults, I don't see the issue in plural marriages.
> ...



I know exactly what's called.  In the US, it's mostly practiced underground by a fundamentalist sects of Christianity and Mormons.

There is nothing in the Quran that states  "no consent" so presumably if it were practiced here it would be by consent since forced marriages of any type are clearly illegal and should remain so.  I believe we are in agreement that forced marriage is wrong.

My point is - and you evade it totally - what's wrong with polygamy?  So what if consenting adults want a plural marriage?

I'm  not defending anything - polygamy is not unique to Islam - get over it


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> When Hugh Hefner the owner of Playboy magazine had 3 live-in girl friends on the TV reality series it was a #1 top rated show and people loved it..
> 
> Yet, if a muslim man wants to marry 3 muslim woman and raise children with them in a stable home.
> 
> That is seen as bad.  .


Yes, all men in the USA run around doing what Hugh Hefner does. 

It's just a totally corrupt society and the women need to be put in their places.  Men need to be able to marry four women and treat them like property.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 1, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Link then? 

Since more people in the US support imposing biblical law then sharia - why aren't you supporting legislation?


----------



## Coyote (Oct 1, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > When Hugh Hefner the owner of Playboy magazine had 3 live-in girl friends on the TV reality series it was a #1 top rated show and people loved it..
> ...



Marriage doesn't equal treating women like property.  Pay attention.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


What's wrong with polygamy?  Ha ha ha. Now you are trying to justify polygamy as a way of life. Have you totally flipped your lid?  You actually want to now engage in defending polygamy?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Link what, he's said it many times himself. Ask him he's right here. 

You are a convenient idiot, and he doesn't want to undermine your defense of Islamic barbarism and Shariah law.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


When a man gets to have multiple wives it does. Duh. 

Sad thing is you are a woman yourself. You are totally brainwashed.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 1, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I like your imaginary claim to defense of barbarism and sharia.

Now, beyond that - *since more people in the US support imposing biblical law *then sharia - *why aren't you supporting legislation?*


----------



## Coyote (Oct 1, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



No Roudy.  Calm down and read.

What is actually wrong with polygamy (or polyandry)?  Seriously.  I could give a hoot what consenting adults want in the way of marriage.  Why should you?

I'm not "justifying" anything.  You keep insisting that asking questions or confirming an historical or irrational basis for something is "justifying" - it's not.  Try to focus on the actual words, not your desperate interpretations.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2013)

Nox said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if the Islamic women knew how to keep their husbands happy there would be no need for them to have more than one wife, if you know what I mean.
> ...


Wow, that was a very Islamist thing to say.  They say the most disgusting, filthy things, don't they?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Oct 1, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



They are losing every debate and argument so it is not surprising.  I think Nox is two people actually, one with good English and the other poor English.  Poor thing needs a partner in crime.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 1, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Marriage to one woman can also often end up with men treating the women like property.

That is a weak excuse to oppose plural marriage unless you can somehow make the case that it always ends up that way and divorce were also illegal.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Having more than 1 wife in Islam isn't about having more sex.
> 
> It's about helping widows and other unmarried women during difficult times.
> 
> And creating stability within the muslim community.  ..



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Yeah, and having slaves is about keeping the poor fed and housed....


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


If there wasn't anything wrong with it, it wouldn't have been made illegal a long time ago. Stop asking stupid questions. Polygamy has been a major contributor to abuse of women, especially younger ones.  All societies that practice polygamy the women are treated like dirt.  

I noticed that Islam defenders do a good job of "acting" like they are for women's rights. But in reality they are actually promoting the exact opposite. 

You should be ashamed of yourself for even asking that question. Especially as a woman.  "What's wrong with polygamy". Yes, you've officially gone over the cliff, mentally.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> The divorce rate in America is over 50% and adultery is rampant and almost considered normal.
> 
> Whereas in Islam the rate of divorce is very low and adultery is a serious issue.  ..



Yeah, adultery is serious. If you get caught cheating on one of your wives, you'll have to stone her to death....


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Oh okay so since marriage to one woman has problems let's go ahead and legalize polygamy. Anything to keep Muslims happy. Ha ha ha. You are insane.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 1, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > I would imagine if a Muslim woman has to share her husband with three other wives they would get rather jealous of Western women who are able to have a long and happy relationship or marriage with just one man.  I feel sorry for Muslim women in that respect.  Must be terrible having such jealousy.  It must churn them up no end.
> ...



You obviously know very little of Islam. Accurate crime statistics are notoriously difficult to come by in islamist nations. 

Secondly, in many islamist nations, punishment for adultery meted out to women can include being attacked with acid or being murdered to preserve the family "honor"  all at the hands of male family members. 

How really sick and perverted.


.... True story.



.....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> The article was about women in developing countries dying during childbirth. (which includes all religions and all poor 3rd world countries)
> 
> It said NOTHING about 8 year old girls or muslims.
> 
> Try again..........



Aren't nearly all Muslim countries third world? Even nations with obscene wealth, like Saudi Arabia and Iran? 

Allahu Akbar...


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Having more than 1 wife in Islam isn't about having more sex.
> ...


Funny thing is polygamists are the most notorious a abusers of women, often marrying adolescents. But hey, they are "consenting" aren't they?  

This thread just demonstrates how insane you have to be, and the outrageous behavior you have to justify, to be an Islam defender. I truly feel sorry for them.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nox said:
> ...


It's funny and enjoyable how they twist and contort themselves into unrecognizable shapes to defend obvious barbarism and savagery. I especially like it when they stick their hoofs in their mouths in the process.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2013)

Nox said:


> I think they're trying to say children who give birth .But I dont know how a child can get pregnant



That's because you're a Muslim and so much of Islam prohibits females from gaining an education.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 1, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The divorce rate in America is over 50% and adultery is rampant and almost considered normal.
> ...


In some countries that is the law........


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2013)

I really don't see any use in discussing the facts and evils of Shariah law, when it's difficult to even convince them that polygamy is wrong, and WHY it's wrong. That's like a non starter.  LOL


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


And you'd like to see some form of that Shariah law implemented here in the US.  To stop those American whores from seducing men, right?  Perhaps while were at it, let's hang u some gays too.  What do you think? It the Islamic thing to do.   LOL


----------



## Hollie (Oct 1, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



That's curious. Wasn't a 7th century Arab warlord and the inventor of a politico-religious ideology described as a child boinker?


----------



## Coyote (Oct 1, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



It was made iillegal because of that era's puritan Christian culture that determined marriage was one man and one woman.  It had NOTHING to do with women's rights or well being - in fact women were still regarded as possessions, not allowed to vote and subject to forceable measures if they weren't biddable.  



> I noticed that Islam defenders do a good job of "acting" like they are for women's rights. But in reality they are actually promoting the exact opposite.



I notice bigots do a good job pretending they are concerned about women when it's really just all about promoting their bigotry.



> You should be ashamed of yourself for even asking that question. Especially as a woman.  "What's wrong with polygamy". Yes, you've officially gone over the cliff, mentally.



I should?  Really now?

Why should it matter to you what the marriage arrangements are between consenting adults who can choose for themselves what they want?  Seriously?  It's a matter of individual rights and choices *unless coercion occurs* and forced marriages are illegal no matter how many husbands and wives there are.  We're talking modern societies and free choice here.  What business is it of yours or mine?


----------



## Coyote (Oct 1, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Underaged marriages are illegal - and occur in both plural and single marriages.

Forced marriages are illegal - and occur in both plural and single marriages.

Both of the above mean that they* are not consenting*.

Drop the strawman - no one is making a case on behalf of forced or underage marriage.



> This thread just demonstrates how insane you have to be, and the outrageous behavior you have to justify, to be an Islam defender. I truly feel sorry for them.



No, it's just goes to show that you can't argue something rationally and address the actual points..

I could care less what kind of marriage consenting adults choose as long as no one is abused, forced or underage.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 1, 2013)

Roudy said:


> I really don't see any use in discussing the facts and evils of Shariah law, when it's difficult to even convince them that polygamy is wrong, and WHY it's wrong. That's like a non starter.  LOL



So address the points made Roudy - that would be a novel idea eh?

Every point you make applies to single marriages.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 1, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Biblical law insists they be stoned not hung.  Since you support Biblical Law you should know that


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2013)

Coyote said:


> It was made iillegal because of that era's puritan Christian culture that determined marriage was one man and one woman.  It had NOTHING to do with women's rights or well being - in fact women were still regarded as possessions, not allowed to vote and subject to forceable measures if they weren't biddable.



Ah, now you're just lying.

Oh wait, you're a Muslim - you lie as a matter of course.

Of course what you claim has no relation at all with reality. Women were most assuredly not possessions. Unlike with you Muslims, a Puritan man had no right to murder his wife and would swing from a rope if he did. He could not sell or lend her for the pleasure of other men - another lovely tradition of Muslims. 

And you're lying about voting as well. Abigail Adams is famous for the fact that she did indeed vote. What you're lying about is the structure of the nation. The absurd concept of "one man, one vote" had not corrupted the system of the time. PROPERTY owners voted their interest and stake in society. The HEAD OF HOUSEHOLD voted the interest of that household. Generally this was the "man of the house," but when a husband died, the wife assumed the responsibility, as Abigail did when John Adams died.



> I notice bigots do a good job pretending they are concerned about women when it's really just all about promoting their bigotry.



So, opposing an ideology is "bigotry?" Those who oppose Nazism are "bigots."



> I should?  Really now?
> 
> Why should it matter to you what the marriage arrangements are between consenting adults who can choose for themselves what they want?  Seriously?  It's a matter of individual rights and choices *unless coercion occurs* and forced marriages are illegal no matter how many husbands and wives there are.  We're talking modern societies and free choice here.  What business is it of yours or mine?



Do you hold the same for Mormons, or should the infidels be denied that which is mean only for you Muslims?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Underaged marriages are illegal - and occur in both plural and single marriages.



Really? 

You going to arrest the Warlord Muhammad? (MHBIH)



> Forced marriages are illegal - and occur in both plural and single marriages.
> 
> Both of the above mean that they* are not consenting*.
> 
> Drop the strawman - no one is making a case on behalf of forced or underage marriage.



BWAHAHAHA

The lies you tell.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 1, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Underaged marriages are illegal - and occur in both plural and single marriages.
> ...



Is he an American citizen?

Oh wait....I think 1300 years might exceed any statute of limitions.




> > Forced marriages are illegal - and occur in both plural and single marriages.
> >
> > Both of the above mean that they* are not consenting*.
> >
> ...



Are you suggesting forced marriages are legal in the US?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Is he an American citizen?



What does that have to do with his claim?



> Oh wait....I think 1300 years might exceed any statute of limitions.




What statute of limitations do you support on child molesting? 



> Are you suggesting forced marriages are legal in the US?



Are you suggesting that the USA is already under Islamic rule?


----------



## Coyote (Oct 1, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > It was made iillegal because of that era's puritan Christian culture that determined marriage was one man and one woman.  It had NOTHING to do with women's rights or well being - in fact women were still regarded as possessions, not allowed to vote and subject to forceable measures if they weren't biddable.
> ...



You have me seriously concerned here Uncensored.  Not only do you not read your own sources but you don't seem to have a clue about history -especially women's history.

We're talking about treating women as possessions yes?

Did you know that any male relative could have a woman confined to a mental institution for any reason?  Adultry was a capital offense (for the woman).  Married women could not own land or sign legal contracts.



> And you're lying about voting as well. Abigail Adams is famous for the fact that she did indeed vote.



While early America allowed *some *women the right to vote in *some *districts - by 1807 *all women* were taken off the voters' roll and universally male suffrage was instated.

Who's lying here?



> What you're lying about is the structure of the nation. The absurd concept of "one man, one vote" had not corrupted the system of the time. PROPERTY owners voted their interest and stake in society. The HEAD OF HOUSEHOLD voted the interest of that household. Generally this was the "man of the house," but when a husband died, the wife assumed the responsibility, as Abigail did when John Adams died.



See above. Single women were denied the vote as well as married women.



> > I notice bigots do a good job pretending they are concerned about women when it's really just all about promoting their bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> So, opposing an ideology is "bigotry?" Those who oppose Nazism are "bigots."



Nope.  Bigotry is bigotry.  Look up the definition if you are unsure.



> > I should?  Really now?
> >
> > Why should it matter to you what the marriage arrangements are between consenting adults who can choose for themselves what they want?  Seriously?  It's a matter of individual rights and choices *unless coercion occurs* and forced marriages are illegal no matter how many husbands and wives there are.  We're talking modern societies and free choice here.  What business is it of yours or mine?
> 
> ...



Everyone.  Equally.  I thought that was pretty clear.  It's not my business how free and consenting adults arrange their marriages in this country. Funny thing is - I always assumed you to be a libertarian


----------



## Coyote (Oct 1, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Is he an American citizen?
> ...



If we're talking about law, then presumably we're talking about American law.  It's kind of retarded to try and apply modern law to a figure from a culture that existed 1300 years ago.



> > Oh wait....I think 1300 years might exceed any statute of limitions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can't apply modern law to cultures that existed thousands of years ago.  You realize, don't you, what a can of worms you are opening that is not just aimed at Islamic cultures?



> > Are you suggesting forced marriages are legal in the US?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that the USA is already under Islamic rule?



Answer the question.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2013)

Coyote said:


> You have me seriously concerned here Uncensored.  Not only do you not read your own sources but you don't seem to have a clue about history -especially women's history.



I know history well enough, the problem here is that you are just flat out lying.



> We're talking about treating women as possessions yes?



You are engaging in the logical fallacy of an appeal to emotion.

Were women possessions? You made the claim, bring forth the citations of law?

No? You can't produce anything? Of course you can't - you are directly lying.



> Did you know that any male relative could have a woman confined to a mental institution for any reason?  Adultry was a capital offense (for the woman).  Married women could not own land or sign legal contracts.



I didn't "know" these things because they simply are not true. Having someone committed was far easier, but gender was irrelevant. Plenty of men were put in asylums. And no, adultery was not a capital offense; you can provide not a single execution of woman in United States history for adultery. 

SINCE you cannot defend your barbaric faith - you have been reduced to openly fabricating tales of other societies in a vain attempt to distract from the perversion that is Islam.




> While early America allowed *some *women the right to vote in *some *districts - by 1807 *all women* were taken off the voters' roll and universally male suffrage was instated.
> 
> Who's lying here?



You are, as your own source states. There was action to repeal women voting - with the "one man one vote" idiocy. Notice also that Western States let women vote from the start,



> See above. Single women were denied the vote as well as married women.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Bigotry is bigotry.  Look up the definition if you are unsure.



Do you support Nazism?

If not, you're a bigot.



> Everyone.  Equally.  I thought that was pretty clear.  It's not my business how free and consenting adults arrange their marriages in this country. Funny thing is - I always assumed you to be a libertarian



Now see what you did there, you assigned a position I said nothing about to me. What is my position on polygamy? You have no idea - since I've said nothing.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 1, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > You have me seriously concerned here Uncensored.  Not only do you not read your own sources but you don't seem to have a clue about history -especially women's history.
> ...



I supported my points with facts 



> > We're talking about treating women as possessions yes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, if you truly want to play games with semantics let's look at this, yeah?

Over gist of this small bit of thread is whether or not marriages encourage the persecution (Roudy's words) of and treatment of women as possessions.

My claim - our own history, and the culture that decided marriage was 1m/1f has an unsavory history in it's treatment of women.  Correct?

Lets move to the next point: my statement.  "We're talking about treating women as possessions"

Treating women *as *possessions.

That is not saying they *WERE *possessions.  Big semantical difference.  This is what happens when your reading comprehension isn't up to par.

No where have I made the claim they "were" possessions.

However - were they treated as possessions?  In many cases, yes.  Were they persecuted and treated unequally?  Yes.



> I didn't "know" these things because they simply are not true. Having someone committed was far easier, but gender was irrelevant. Plenty of men were put in asylums. And no, adultery was not a capital offense; you can provide not a single execution of woman in United States history for adultery.



Ever read the short story The Yellow Wall Paper and the biography of the woman who wrote it?  Sure, men were forced into asylums, but not in the way and for the reason's women were.  And women had no legal grounds to stand on in getting released.  A father, a husband, a brother could decide that a woman was insane simply because she was unwilling to follow her cultural norms.

Laws Laws against adultery were based upon the idea that woman is a chattel (a possession) and the rationale was that to make love to a married woman is to deprive the husband of her services.  The penalty was almost always harsher on the woman. Adultery carried the death penalty in the Massachussets colony.




> SINCE you cannot defend your barbaric faith - you have been reduced to openly fabricating tales of other societies in a vain attempt to distract from the perversion that is Islam.



I've supported every claim I made with sources 



> You are, as your own source states. There was action to repeal women voting - with the "one man one vote" idiocy. Notice also that Western States let women vote from the start,



Yes.  Women were denied the right to vote.  Is that so hard to understand?



> Do you support Nazism?
> 
> If not, you're a bigot.



Look up bigotry.




> > Everyone.  Equally.  I thought that was pretty clear.  It's not my business how free and consenting adults arrange their marriages in this country. Funny thing is - I always assumed you to be a libertarian
> 
> 
> 
> Now see what you did there, you assigned a position I said nothing about to me. What is my position on polygamy? You have no idea - since I've said nothing.


[/QUOTE]

And yet you've assigned a religion to me and I've said nothing about my faith


----------



## Hollie (Oct 1, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



In some islamist backwaters that is the law. Islam is decidedly 7th century in its treatment of women. 

Convert wannabes such as you have never known the hardship, disappointment and despair that Islam imposes on women.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 1, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Convert wannabes such as you have never known the hardship, disappointment and despair that Islam imposes on women.


........................................^^^


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2013)

Coyote said:


> I supported my points with facts



You did? Must have been some other thread...



> Well, if you truly want to play games with semantics let's look at this, yeah?
> 
> Over gist of this small bit of thread is whether or not marriages encourage the persecution (Roudy's words) of and treatment of women as possessions.
> 
> My claim - our own history, and the culture that decided marriage was 1m/1f has an unsavory history in it's treatment of women.  Correct?




Roudy can support his own alleged contentions. I however, will again point out that neither the law, nor societal standards held women as property. You have created a straw man argument.



> Lets move to the next point: my statement.  "We're talking about treating women as possessions"
> 
> Treating women *as *possessions.
> 
> ...



So your claim was an absurd fabrication, and the best you can do to support it is talk about your feelings regarding time and culture you have zero grasp of.

Bravo.



> Ever read the short story The Yellow Wall Paper and the biography of the woman who wrote it?  Sure, men were forced into asylums, but not in the way and for the reason's women were.  And women had no legal grounds to stand on in getting released.



Utter bullshit. Men were just as easily confined in the cities. 




> A father, a husband, a brother could decide that a woman was insane simply because she was unwilling to follow her cultural norms.



A father, a wife, a sister could decide that a man was insane simply because he displayed feminine mannerisms.

Gee, this is easy. I can see why you like being a leftist - it's a lot easier than dealing with facts and reality.



> Laws Laws against adultery were based upon the idea that woman is a chattel (a possession) and the rationale was that to make love to a married woman is to deprive the husband of her services.



Yeah, bullshit - a complete fabrication based on your bigotry, rather than on fact, evidence, or reality.



> The penalty was almost always harsher on the woman. Adultery carried the death penalty in the Massachussets colony.



So, you could not support your claim - can't find even one instance of capital punishment in the United States. You have to go WAY back to the English colonies, and then you burst the lie you just told about women facing a harsher penalty, by pulling up the only known case of execution for adultery, and both the man and woman were hung...

ROFL

You're not very good at this.



> I've supported every claim I made with sources



ROFL

And Bill Clinton did not have sex with that woman.



> Yes.  Women were denied the right to vote.  Is that so hard to understand?



You fail to grasp the point - when the nation was founded, votes were based on property rights. It was the introduction of the "one man, one vote" idiocy that removed the right from women. 



> Look up bigotry.



It says "Coyote."



> And yet you've assigned a religion to me and I've said nothing about my faith



I didn't assign your religion, you chose it.


----------



## Peterf (Oct 1, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The divorce rate in America is over 50% and adultery is rampant and almost considered normal.
> ...



No, no, no!   If you are caught heating it will be on all 4 of your wives.   So you will have to stone all of them to death.   Which could be incredibly tiring and take hours, especially if you use the small stones recommended by all good Muslim women stoning advisors.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 1, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Convert wannabes such as you have never known the hardship, disappointment and despair that Islam imposes on women.
> ...



Typical pointless response from the convert wannabe. It speaks volumes, (negatively),  about a politico-religious ideology that still clings to such misogynistic practices as stripping rights from women and treating them like chattel. There's just no justification for treating half the population as inferior.

Fortunately, your attitudes and especially your actions are throttled by laws in the Great Satan that protect women from people like you.


.... True story

....


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


So delusional claim number 2 is now...that polygamists only engage in "consenting" marriages.  That's like saying "consenting slaves" or "consenting child laborers".  Wow, I never thought you would stoop that low.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2013)

Peterf said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Let's also not forget that Shariah allows you to beat the crap out of any of your wives to your hearts desire.  

Of course these are "consenting" women, so if they decide to divorce at any time, they get kicked around like a used rag, according to Islamic law.  That's if, their case is even heard.  LOL


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2013)

Peterf said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Everybody Must Get Stoned!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASQ-yHWKSQk]Everybody Must Get Stoned (Bob Dylan) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 1, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Let's also not forget that Shariah allows you to beat the crap out of any of your wives to your hearts desire.
> 
> Of course these are "consenting" women, so if they decide to divorce at any time, they get kicked around like a used rag, according to Islamic law.  That's if, their case is even heard.  LOL


You sound jealous............


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Crazy Coyote: 





> It had NOTHING to do with women's rights or well being



Seriously, where do you come up with this bullshit?  Polygamy is not a woman's right issue?  Good thing you're saying these outlandish things on the internet.  Out in the real world they'd lock you up in an asylum or at least recommend a local psychologist.  LOL 

Legal status of polygamy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Many of the countries where the practice yet exists are underdeveloped, and their populations mostly illiterate, as well as having *cultures oppressive of women*. The only form in which polygamy is permitted in all places where it is permitted is that of a man taking multiple wives.

The vast majority of the world's countries, on the other hand, and virtually all of the world's developed nations, do not permit polygamy, and there have been growing calls for the abolition of polygyny in many developing countries. In the many countries which do not permit polygamy, a person who marries in one of those countries a person while still being lawfully married to another commits the crime of bigamy. In all cases, the second marriage is considered legally null and void. Besides the second and subsequent marriages being void, the bigamist is also liable to other penalties, which also vary between jurisdictions.
*Polygyny, the practice of one husband taking multiple wives, has been condemned as being a form of human rights abuse and many international human rights organisations as well as Women's rights groups in many countries have called for its abolition *where it still lingers. The practice has also been explicitly ruled to be a violation of the internationally binding ICCPR, for *polygyny violates human dignity and equality, and the United Nations has thusly recommended that the practice be abolished everywhere by sovereign states*

But hey, Coyote knows better, right?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Let's also not forget that Shariah allows you to beat the crap out of any of your wives to your hearts desire.
> ...


Very.  Instead of having two deal with one you have to deal with four.  On the bright side you get to beat the crap out of them whenever you feel like.  Shariah is like Vegas, it's a man's law.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> You sound jealous............



If I wanted Polygamy, I'd definitely go Mormon... The women are WAY better looking. Not that this isn't pretty, mind you...


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > You sound jealous............
> ...


I wonder what Shariah related Islamic behavior Coyote will defend next?  I can't wait.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 1, 2013)

Roudy said:


> I wonder what Shariah related Islamic behavior Coyote will defend next?  I can't wait.  Ha ha ha.



Probably say that the Burqua and cutting clits off is the definition of women's rights.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what Shariah related Islamic behavior Coyote will defend next?  I can't wait.  Ha ha ha.
> ...


You keep pointing to all these "consenting" situations.  

Don't you realize that woman WANT to wear burkas and have a butcher go at their private parts with a dull knife?  Exactly what is wrong with that?  NOTHING.  LOL.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 1, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > We ain't no creepyass
> ...



Go back to your desert and fuck your camel.  The only good Muzzie is a dead Muzzie.  All those who think that anyone from your cretins' creed is worth saving are just giving into cowardice.   An appeaser's wish is a Death Wish.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 1, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> The only good Muzzie is a dead Muzzie. .




You're a sick, bigoted fuck, and as evil in motive and intention as any terrorist whatever their religion.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 1, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



If they're anything like this chattering Chechen chick, it'll mean Nag Nag Nag Nag.   No wonder Nox's men want to become suicide bombers!


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 1, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> I am married thank you and very happily so.  I don't need anyone else.  You are the jealous catty one which is blatantly obvious from your comments to me.  Never mind.  I am sure you will find happiness one day, but it might be best to lose the attitude you have that you are superior to anyone else.  It is not endearing to people to think you muslims are better than others.



She thinks she's Caucasian just because her Mongoloid tribe settled in the Caucasus when no one else wanted to live there.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 1, 2013)

Nox said:


> Then this is their family's mistake , not islam . There is no such a thing in islam as child marriage , this is another hadith nonsense . Quran say when your children are old enough to marry (puberty) if you see they're mature enough (emotionally and physical) then allow them .
> 
> *4:6* _Make trial of orphans until they reach the age of marriage; if then ye find sound judgment in them, release their property to them; but consume it not wastefully, nor in haste against their growing up. If the guardian is well-off, let him claim no remuneration, but if he is poor, let him have for himself what is just and reasonable. When ye release their property to them, take witnesses in their presence: But all-sufficient is Allah in taking account._



Those Satanic verses are not about marriage; they refer to what age a little girl should become a suicide bomber.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 1, 2013)

Peterf said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Of all the horrendous islamist Dark Ages punishments, stoning has to be the most barbaric. A woman (more often than not is the victim), and is buried up to her breast and pummeled with stones of a prescribed size (not so small as to not cause pain, not so large as to kill with one blowmaximum suffering), as a gathered crowd yells _Allahu akbar_!, until she perishes in a bloody, mangled heap. And all because she had the audacity to treat her body as if it were her own. Women are punished in Islam simply for being women.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 1, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


................^^^ No doubt about it Poindexter.  ..


----------



## Kondor3 (Oct 1, 2013)

If Islam is all about the _Equality of Women_, then...

Women can have four (4) husbands...

...and...

Any woman who dies a Martyr to the Faith gets seventy-two (72) well-endowed young virgin stud-muffins to play with for eternity...


Fair is fair, right?

"I love 'quick-time harch'." _- Madeline Kahn as Empress Nympho - Mel Brooks' History of the World Part 1_

----------

Maybe I missed something about all that in my own more cursory reading of the Q'uran some years ago?


----------



## Hollie (Oct 1, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Peterf said:
> ...



No doubt about it. As usual, you're unable to offer a coherent comment.


Of course - there's no personal attack there, unless you feel personally defensive about your varying degrees of incompetence, stupidity and general uselessness. By logical deduction, if we are to assume that you are behaving in an intellectually honest manner, our precedent example of what you consider a reasoned and rational comment indicates that you are in fact, incompetent, stupid and useless. You can accept my comments in the helpful spirit in which they're intended, thus you can move on. Which I suggest you do.

True story...


...


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


He calls anybody who upsets him by telling the truth "poindexter". Know that when he calls you by that name, you earned a badge of honor. LOL.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> If Islam is all about the _Equality of Women_, then...
> 
> Women can have four (4) husbands...
> 
> ...


Funny video. She also played the singer / actress in Blazing Saddles. I heard she passed away a long time ago. 


[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=Uai7M4RpoLU]I'm Tired Madeline Kahn Blazing Saddles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Peterf (Oct 2, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Let's also not forget that Shariah allows you to beat the crap out of any of your wives to your hearts desire.
> ...



And you Sunny Jim sound as thought you are gloating because you are permitted to beat your wife.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 2, 2013)

Peterf said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Ah.....but the after beating sex is the best!!  ..


----------



## Nox (Oct 2, 2013)

There is no wife beating in islam . This is another wrong translation . Some crazy scholar say yes you can beat (just for one condition) slightly and without a trace , not her face but legs or butt , LoL this is completely fitting ! 

The verse says ;  warn her before ... and then seperate the beds .... and finally send her away from home if she still continue to make trouble . (not beat ) 

The word used in this verse have many different meanings and one of them is beat , another one is send away , drive away . 

Also beating is against to logic of verse . So you have a problem with your wife and you're trying to solve problem by beating her  ? or you send her away from home and maybe she understand her mistake and would regret .


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 2, 2013)

Nox said:


> There is no wife beating in islam ..



You are more full of shit than a porta potty outside a 4th of July picnic.


----------



## Nox (Oct 2, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> You are more full of shit than a porta potty outside a 4th of July picnic.



I know , you dont like to hear truths


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 2, 2013)

Nox said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > You are more full of shit than a porta potty outside a 4th of July picnic.
> ...



Wife beating is an accepted part of the culture in Muslim countries, it is what it is.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 2, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Ah.....but the after beating sex is the best!!  ..



As she lays there crying and bleeding, Allahu Akbar?


----------



## Nox (Oct 2, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Wife beating is an accepted part of the culture in Muslim countries, it is what it is.



Its accepted by people are unable to use their brain , this is not the fault of Islam , but stupids .


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 2, 2013)

Nox said:


> There is no wife beating in islam .



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA

The lies you tell for your filthy little god...



> This is another wrong translation .



Yet in all these centuries, only a prison convert like you can figure out the right one...



> Some crazy scholar say yes you can beat (just for one condition) slightly and without a trace , not her face but legs or butt , LoL this is completely fitting !



You mean, virtually every scholar, both Sunni and Shia...



> The verse says ;  warn her before ... and then seperate the beds .... and finally send her away from home if she still continue to make trouble . (not beat )



Such a liar - Allah smiles on you.

{Quran is very clear on this issue. Almighty Allah says: "Men are the protectors and maintainers of women, because Allah has given the one more strength than the other, and because they support them from their means. Therefore, the righteous women are devoutly obedient and guard in the husband's absence what Allah would have them to guard. As to those women on whose part you fear disloyalty and ill-conduct, admonish them (first), (next), refuse to share their beds, (and last) *beat them* (lightly); but if they return to obedience, seek not against them means (of annoyance); for Allah is most High and Great (above you all). If you fear a breach between them twain, appoint (two) arbiters, one from his family and the other from hers. If they wish for peace, Allah will cause their reconciliation; for Allah has full knowledge and is acquainted with all things." (Quran: An-Nisaa 34-35) }

Articles and FAQs about Islam, Muslims, Allah, Muhammad (pbuh), Quran, Hadith, Woman, Fiqh and Fatwa.



> The word used in this verse have many different meanings and one of them is beat , another one is send away , drive away .



ROFL

The fucking lies you tell...



> Also beating is against to logic of verse . So you have a problem with your wife and you're trying to solve problem by beating her  ? or you send her away from home and maybe she understand her mistake and would regret .



That right?

"Men are the protectors and maintainers of women"

You again demonstrate why no Kafir should ever believe a single word a Muslim utters. Muslims have no honor or integrity.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 2, 2013)

Nox said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Wife beating is an accepted part of the culture in Muslim countries, it is what it is.
> ...



So everyone who beats their wife in those countries are stupid? highly doubt that.


----------



## Nox (Oct 2, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> The lies you tell for your filthy little god...
> Yet in all these centuries, only a prison convert like you can figure out the right one...
> You mean, virtually every scholar, both Sunni and Shia...
> ...




You look handsome in your avatar but I dont have leftover to feed you .


----------



## Nox (Oct 2, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> So everyone who beats their wife in those countries are stupid? highly doubt that.



Ofcourse , why a man beat a women , this is not gentlemanly and is so stupid , they have to protect us , Allah wants that . Doesnot matter which country , you're another stupid . Do you know the rates of violence against women in Usa ? You're the world champion : )


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 2, 2013)

Nox said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > So everyone who beats their wife in those countries are stupid? highly doubt that.
> ...



Domestic violence is not even recorded in Muslim countries idiot, here if you beat your wife you go to jail, you can lose your job and become an outcast to friends and family. In your country if you beat your wife you are applauded.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 2, 2013)

Nox said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Wife beating is an accepted part of the culture in Muslim countries, it is what it is.
> ...



In Islam, stupid is as stupid does

004.034 YUSUFALI: Men are the protectors and maintainers of women, because Allah has given the one more (strength) than the other, and because they support them from their means. Therefore the righteous women are devoutly obedient, and guard in (the husband's) absence what Allah would have them guard. As to those women on whose part ye fear disloyalty and ill-conduct, admonish them (first), (Next), refuse to share their beds, (And last) beat them (lightly); but if they return to obedience, seek not against them Means (of annoyance): For Allah is Most High, great (above you all).

PICKTHAL: Men are in charge of women, because Allah hath made the one of them to excel the other, and because they spend of their property (for the support of women). So good women are the obedient, guarding in secret that which Allah hath guarded. As for those from whom ye fear rebellion, admonish them and banish them to beds apart, and scourge them. Then if they obey you, seek not a way against them. Lo! Allah is ever High, Exalted, Great.

SHAKIR: Men are the maintainers of women because Allah has made some of them to excel others and because they spend out of their property; the good women are therefore obedient, guarding the unseen as Allah has guarded; and (as to) those on whose part you fear desertion, admonish them, and leave them alone in the sleeping-places and beat them; then if they obey you, do not seek a way against them; surely Allah is High, Great. 


It appears that you haven't studied your koranology.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 2, 2013)

Hollie said:


> 004.034 YUSUFALI: Men are the protectors and maintainers of women, because Allah has given the one more (strength) than the other, and because they support them from their means. Therefore the righteous women are devoutly obedient, and guard in (the husband's) absence what Allah would have them guard. As to those women on whose part ye fear disloyalty and ill-conduct, admonish them (first), (Next), refuse to share their beds, (And last) beat them (lightly); but if they return to obedience, seek not against them Means (of annoyance): For Allah is Most High, great (above you all).
> 
> PICKTHAL: Men are in charge of women, because Allah hath made the one of them to excel the other, and because they spend of their property (for the support of women). So good women are the obedient, guarding in secret that which Allah hath guarded. As for those from whom ye fear rebellion, admonish them and banish them to beds apart, and scourge them. Then if they obey you, seek not a way against them. Lo! Allah is ever High, Exalted, Great.
> 
> SHAKIR: Men are the maintainers of women because Allah has made some of them to excel others and because they spend out of their property; the good women are therefore obedient, guarding the unseen as Allah has guarded; and (as to) those on whose part you fear desertion, admonish them, and leave them alone in the sleeping-places and beat them; then if they obey you, do not seek a way against them; surely Allah is High, Great.


...........................^^^ great teaching that all men should follow.  ..


----------



## Nox (Oct 2, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Domestic violence is not even recorded in Muslim countries idiot, here if you beat your wife you go to jail, you can lose your job and become an outcast to friends and family. In your country if you beat your wife you are applauded.



So you have tougher laws but still you're the number one , I can imagine what kind of people you're . No its not because of not recorded , maybe because of if you beat your wife in my country , she will complain about you to her family and her relatives kill you and bury in a wooded area : )


----------



## Kondor3 (Oct 2, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > 004.034 YUSUFALI: Men are the protectors and maintainers of women, because Allah has given the one more (strength) than the other, and because they support them from their means. Therefore the *righteous women are devoutly obedient*, and guard in (the husband's) absence what Allah would have them guard. As to those women on whose part ye fear disloyalty and ill-conduct, admonish them (first), (Next), refuse to share their beds, (And last) beat them (lightly); but if they return to obedience, seek not against them Means (of annoyance): For Allah is Most High, great (above you all).
> ...



*Keep that medieval garbage in the Third-World Shitholes where it came from, eh?*


----------



## Kondor3 (Oct 2, 2013)

Nox said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Domestic violence is not even recorded in Muslim countries idiot, here if you beat your wife you go to jail, you can lose your job and become an outcast to friends and family. In your country if you beat your wife you are applauded.
> ...


That's because your country is a Third-World Shithole with a primitive and medieval mindset and belief-system... your obscurity is well-deserved.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 2, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > 004.034 YUSUFALI: Men are the protectors and maintainers of women, because Allah has given the one more (strength) than the other, and because they support them from their means. Therefore the righteous women are devoutly obedient, and guard in (the husband's) absence what Allah would have them guard. As to those women on whose part ye fear disloyalty and ill-conduct, admonish them (first), (Next), refuse to share their beds, (And last) beat them (lightly); but if they return to obedience, seek not against them Means (of annoyance): For Allah is Most High, great (above you all).
> ...




At least that's great teaching to placate the fragile ego of moslem men who are insecure about their own worth and masculinity.

That seems to apply especially to goofy convert wannabes.

....true story

.....


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 2, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Just because men have lost control of your women and are now emasculated in the west.

Doesn't mean we are going to follow your pathetic example.  ..


----------



## Nox (Oct 2, 2013)

Hollie said:


> In Islam, stupid is as stupid does
> 
> 004.034 YUSUFALI: Men are the protectors and maintainers of women, because Allah has given the one more (strength) than the other, and because they support them from their means. Therefore the righteous women are devoutly obedient, and guard in (the husband's) absence what Allah would have them guard. As to those women on whose part ye fear disloyalty and ill-conduct, admonish them (first), (Next), refuse to share their beds, (And last) beat them (lightly); but if they return to obedience, seek not against them Means (of annoyance): For Allah is Most High, great (above you all).
> 
> PICKTHAL: Men are in charge of women, because Allah hath made the one of them to excel the other, and because they spend of their property (for the support of women). So good women are the obedient, guarding in secret that which Allah hath guarded. As for .............................................




I will explain what verse 4:34 says according to your IQ level ;  men protect their women , Allah has given to them different features , and men spend their goods for their women , and virtuous women dont bother their men . If men afraid of their women about viciousness , firstly warn them , and then leave them alone in bed , and finally send them away .

Big part of scholars translate it as beat them but today new generation well educated scholars translate it as "send away" . 

I dont believe in hadiths but also according to hadiths prophet Muhammad (sav) had never beat his wife . 

According to your logic Muhammad prophet wrote Quran , but he dont apply Quran 

Anyway , I'm not here to discuss about religions , I dont like to discuss religion , everyone have a brain : )


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 2, 2013)

Nox said:


> You look handsome in your avatar but I dont have leftover to feed you .



And that's another thing, Muslims hate dogs. I could never trust a people who hate dogs.

Muhammad hated dogs because dogs can sense evil and no doubt growled anytime he approached.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 2, 2013)

Nox said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Domestic violence is not even recorded in Muslim countries idiot, here if you beat your wife you go to jail, you can lose your job and become an outcast to friends and family. In your country if you beat your wife you are applauded.
> ...


----------



## Hollie (Oct 2, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Umm, convert wannabe, have you forgotten you live in the West and exploit all the advantages your Western lifestyle has to offer?

It's understood that you feel inadequate and impotent. But as you know, in Infidel'istan, there's no allowance for the Dark Ages mentality you embrace. 

It's a shame you hate women and wish to use force to treat them like possessions. Do so in the Great Satan and you will quickly be arrested and jailed. 

True story.


....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 2, 2013)

Nox said:


> So you have tougher laws but still you're the number one , I can imagine what kind of people you're . No its not because of not recorded , maybe because of if you beat your wife in my country , she will complain about you to her family and her relatives kill you and bury in a wooded area : )



Actually, her relatives will throw acid in her face or kill her.

Lo, Allah is great...


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 2, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > You look handsome in your avatar but I dont have leftover to feed you .
> ...


Actually, that's a misnomer spread by western people.

Muhammad didn't like stray dogs wandering around the city and had them exterminated. 

Because strays have a tendency to get rabies and attack people.

But he was OK with domestic dogs that were trained to hunt or used as guard dogs.  ..


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Look at it as two seperate things Roudy.

Polygamy - in and of itself.

Cultures wherein it is practiced.

I don't care one way or the other about polygamy.  I personally happen to think marriage is between the people involved.  I'm only saying it's no different then any other marriage between consenting adults.  I happen to also support same sex marriage.  But - here's the key thing.  I'm talking about it in THIS country (US) and US only.  We have laws protecting a women's interest and allowing for divorce.  That's why I don't see the big deal about it.

At least if it was legal it would provide protections for the children - at this point, illegal bigamists aren't supporting their children - their unregistered wives are on welfare rolls.

Your source makes good points though - I might change my mind


----------



## Nox (Oct 2, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > You look handsome in your avatar but I dont have leftover to feed you .
> ...



Another hadiths nonsense , who said muslims hate dogs : ) we love animals so much .

My god is Allah , not Bukhari . Probably Bukhari was afraid of dogs and he has made up such a hadiht under the name of Hz.Muhammad (sav) 

Look at my profile , there is a pic .


----------



## Hollie (Oct 2, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Nox said:
> ...



Actually, you've demonstrated you know nothing of Islam. Muhammud (swish), did hate dogs because he was superstitious.

Muhammud (swish), knew of the rabies virus? You understand none of this You have no facts on an issue, you are personally acknowledging your bias, and you are asking strangers on a public forum to help you justify your bias in your mind.

Doesn't that, at the very least, make you feel dirty?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 2, 2013)

Nox said:


> Another hadiths nonsense , who said muslims hate dogs : ) we love animals so much .



BWAHAHAHAHAHA

You think the Kafirum are stupid, don't you?

(from Sahih Muslim, Book 024, Number 5246)
"A'isha reported that Gabriel (peace be upon him) made a promise with Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) to come at a definite hour; that hour came but he did not visit him. And there was in his hand (in the hand of Allah's Apostle) a staff. He threw it from his hand and said: Never has Allah or His messengers (angels) ever broken their promise. Then he cast a glance (and by chance) found a puppy under his cot and said: 'A'isha, when did this dog enter here? She said: By Allah, I don't know He then commanded and it was turned out. Then Gabriel came and Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) said to him: You promised me and I waited for you. but you did not come, whereupon he said: It was the dog in your house which prevented me (to come), for we (angels) do not enter a house in which there is a dog or a picture."

Also; Sahih Muslim, Book 024, Number 5248:
"Then on that very morning he commanded the killing of the dogs until he announced that the dog kept for the orchards should also be killed, but he spared the dog meant for the protection of extensive fields (or big gardens)."

"Allah's Apostle said, "If somebody keeps a dog, he loses one Qirat (of the reward) of his good deeds everyday, except if he keeps it for the purpose of agriculture or for the protection of livestock. " (Sahih Bukhari, Volume 4, Book 54, Number 541)


Dogs can sense evil, thus they are incompatible with Islam. No doubt dogs and children shied away from the Warlord Muhammad - both can sense evil.



> My god is Allah , not Bukhari . Probably Bukhari was afraid of dogs and he has made up such a hadiht under the name of Hz.Muhammad (sav)



The djin Allah is probably afraid of dogs as well. 



> Look at my profile , there is a pic .



Islam has a long tradition of hostility toward dogs.

Why do muslims hate dogs, even guide dogs whose job is to guide their owner safely wherever they need to go? - Yahoo! UK & Ireland Answers


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 2, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Actually, you've demonstrated you know nothing of Islam. Muhammud (swish), did hate dogs because he was superstitious.
> 
> Muhammud (swish), knew of the rabies virus? You understand none of this You have no facts on an issue, you are personally acknowledging your bias, and you are asking strangers on a public forum to help you justify your bias in your mind.
> 
> Doesn't that, at the very least, make you feel dirty?



Give Sunni a break, he's not even Muslim.

He's just a troll putting on a charade.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I supported my points with facts
> ...



I said what I said: women were treated as possessions.  Is that so hard to understand?  I understand quite clearly that women were denied the right to vote.  Yes, they had suffrage *later*, in newly formed western states for reasons of increasing that state's voting power or getting rid of polygamy but in some of those cases they were later disenfranchised.  But it was far from universal and it made no difference between single women or married women or female property owners.  Your complete grasp of that time and culture must have missed that 



> Utter bullshit. Men were just as easily confined in the cities.
> 
> A father, a wife, a sister could decide that a man was insane simply because he displayed feminine mannerisms.



Utter bullshit.  Men were not locked up at the rate and ease women were.

Then, however, women could find themselves labelled insane and locked up in madhouses for a range of conditions &#8211; from postnatal depression to alcoholism or senile dementia,* and even for social transgressions such as infidelity (&#8216;moral insanity&#8217*...

...Anyone who could persuade two doctors to sign certificates of insanity could put away inconvenient or embarrassing relatives in a madhouse. Women &#8211; with lower social status, and usually less power and money &#8211; were more vulnerable.​
Entire article: Sent to the asylum: The Victorian women locked up because they were suffering from stress, post natal depression and anxiety | Mail Online​
Women and the Insane Asylum

...I was visiting a courthouse and noticed the term "lunacy" on a lot of the women's forms. 
I asked the court aide about this. She showed me where *a woman could be quite often
divorced for reasons of lunacy. Her husband would put her in the insane
asylum and then file for divorce.* A few months later, his marriage records
to a younger bride usually showed up. This was very sad for this woman
committed, who did nothing but grow older. All the years of being a wife and
mother were not appreciated. She was just sent to the insane asylum. 

Other reasons to be "put away", were depression, alcoholism, *just being a
little different from the norm*, and even going through menopause! Doctors
just did not know how to deal with mental issues and the result was to put
their patients in the asylum. I am sure the women who were sane had a hard
time. They were put in the midst of the ill and treated as if they were
there for the same problems. These women were locked up and forgotten by
their loved ones. The fathers/husbands often forbid the family members to
visit. It was as if they had died. *Most of them did stay at the insane
asylums until their death.*​




> Gee, this is easy. I can see why you like being a leftist - it's a lot easier than dealing with facts and reality.



Yes, it is.  There is a lot of information out there dealing with facts and reality.  Some good books to that aren't on the internet.  Look it up 



> Yeah, bullshit - a complete fabrication based on your bigotry, rather than on fact, evidence, or reality.
> 
> So, you could not support your claim - can't find even one instance of capital punishment in the United States. You have to go WAY back to the English colonies, and then you burst the lie you just told about women facing a harsher penalty, by pulling up the only known case of execution for adultery, and both the man and woman were hung...
> ROFL



Dude.  You asked for ONE case.  I didn't say it was common.  It was more common to confine women to the insane assylum for adultery. (Not men though).



> You're not very good at this.



I don't have to be when I'm dealing with someone who misquotes sources he never bothered to read 



> ROFL
> 
> And Bill Clinton did not have sex with that woman.
> 
> You fail to grasp the point - when the nation was founded, votes were based on property rights. It was the introduction of the "one man, one vote" idiocy that removed the right from women.



Bull.

Women's suffrage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> > Look up bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> It says "Coyote."



We've already determined reading comprehension isn't one of your strengths 


> > And yet you've assigned a religion to me and I've said nothing about my faith
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't assign your religion, you chose it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 2, 2013)

Sunni may be a fraud, but Coyote is a Muslims Muslim...


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Why should it matter to you what the marriage arrangements are between consenting adults who can choose for themselves what they want?  Seriously?  It's a matter of individual rights and choices *unless coercion occurs* and forced marriages are illegal no matter how many husbands and wives there are.  We're talking modern societies and free choice here.  What business is it of yours or mine?
> ...



You are completely right!  It is delusional.  I never made that claim 



> That's like saying "consenting slaves" or "consenting child laborers".  Wow, I never thought you would stoop that low.



We're just talking about the US right?  Because that is what all my comments refer to - US culture, rights etc.

No, it's like saying non-consenting marriages never occur - which we know is wrong.  Marriages can be forced - you've heard of shotgun weddings.

The point is - they are illegal though they do and will occur.

Slaves and children by legal definition can  not consent.  Adult men and women, of sound mind - can.

It may surprise you but there are women, in this country,  who choose and want a plural marriage and consent to it of their own free will even though it's illegal.  If they are adults and not coerced, why should it matter?


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sunni may be a fraud, but Coyote is a Muslims Muslim...



Based on what?  Do you have a clue as to what I actually DO support?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 2, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Based on what?  Do you have a clue as to what I actually DO support?



At USMB, you are what you post.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Based on what?  Do you have a clue as to what I actually DO support?
> ...



Yes, and as we've determined reading comprehension is not your strength


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2013)

Here's what I actually support and not support and I think it's quite clear.

I oppose Sharia law because I oppose ANY and ALL religious law inserted into our legal system.  I'm 100% secular.

I support voluntary arbitration outside the US courts in civil matters if that arbitration takes place in religious courts such as Muslim, Jewish, Roman Catholic - I don't oppose it as long as US law and access to US law supercedes it.  Our Constitution, Bill of Rights and legal system ensure that.

I oppose religious discrimmination of any kind and that includes senseless legislation designed to single out one religion.

That's it in an eggshell


----------



## Ropey (Oct 2, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Here's what I actually support and not support and I think it's quite clear.
> 
> I oppose Sharia law because I oppose ANY and ALL religious law inserted into our legal system.  *I'm 100% secular.*
> 
> ...



Sunni who is a devout practicing Muslim thanks you for being secular.

Yep, greasing the path happens in many ways Coyote.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2013)

Ropey said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what I actually support and not support and I think it's quite clear.
> ...



Ropey, I stated my beliefs and they are what they are.  I do not support any form of religious discrimmination and I do not support any form of religious law.  I am not ashamed of them.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 2, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I was speaking to Sunni Man's reasons for thanking that post.  Not your reasons for being who you are although I believe it's easier for a secular person to be converted than it is to convert a believer of a different faith.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2013)

Ropey said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



ah...ok


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 2, 2013)

Ropey said:


> I was speaking to Sunni Man's reasons for thanking that post.  Not your reasons for being who you are although I believe it's easier for a secular person to be converted than it is to convert a believer of a different faith.


Actually, it's been my experience that religious people are easier to convert than secular people.

Because religious people already have an affinity for religion and share a common background.

Whereas, many secular people are opposed to hearing anything about religion.  .


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 2, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > You look handsome in your avatar but I dont have leftover to feed you .
> ...



I live in Tehrangeles, that part of Los Angeles predominantly occupied by Iranians.  There are hundreds of dog owners around here.   Maybe that's why they are here, free to engage in their puppy devotion.  My best friends and associates are muslim.  Their Pomeranian rides in the stroller with the baby.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2013)

Pox: 





> there is no wife besting in Islam...blah blah blah...



You LIE. Islamic wife beating etiquette: look how Islam "honors" women by instructing proper beating techniques to the men. 

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=ChnpaMK1oLQ]Islam - Wife Beating Etiquette - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=6Y7Ruan6xOI]How to beat your wife - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 2, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > I was speaking to Sunni Man's reasons for thanking that post.  Not your reasons for being who you are although I believe it's easier for a secular person to be converted than it is to convert a believer of a different faith.
> ...



Now that's odd.   The path to islam has run directly through secularism across the world.  Look at France.   They are an officially secular country with the fastest growth of islam.  In the US, islam attracts the VERY secular, like John Walker Lindh, raised completely without religion.   The fastest growth in the US is by attracting atheist converts in the prisons.    

Secularism in the west is conditioning people to reject Christianity.  It isn't removing the individual need to believe.  Islam satisfies that need and the official governmental position that religion, in the form of either Christianity or Judaism be avoided.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2013)

Nox said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Domestic violence is not even recorded in Muslim countries idiot, here if you beat your wife you go to jail, you can lose your job and become an outcast to friends and family. In your country if you beat your wife you are applauded.
> ...


Ya right, THAT never happens. If the husband is abusive, he gets to beat the shit out of a woman all her life. And if she asks for a divorce they'll throw her in the street. Why don't you tell the truth, women are treated like cattle, and have no rights in Muslim countries.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Yes Sunni is right, women should be put in their place, treated less than dirt and as property of the men. 

Shariah says so, and besides, the women are "consenting" to it. LOL


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Nox said:
> ...


BS. Muslims think dogs are evil and filthy and should be tortured and killed.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > So you have tougher laws but still you're the number one , I can imagine what kind of people you're . No its not because of not recorded , maybe because of if you beat your wife in my country , she will complain about you to her family and her relatives kill you and bury in a wooded area : )
> ...


Yeah, that's more like what will happens to a Muslim woman who isn't "obedient" to her husband.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 2, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



All I know about it is dogs are considered unclean in Muslim countries, the only people who really use them are bedoins for hunting.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Yeah, Mohammad who was totally illiterate, knew of rabies before it became known to mankind!   Now that's one of the best bullshits I have ever heard an Islam apologist say. 

I love love it when Hollie goes (swish) after Mohammad. It's so appropriate. ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Muslims think they are following Islam's teachings when they beat and torture dogs. I've seen it with my own eyes. They are total sadistic savages when it comes to dogs.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 2, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...


If you notice I said, "it's been my experience", referring to people here in the U.S. converting at my mosque.


As for your statement about the fastest growth of Islamic converts is in prisons.

That is just one of several lies spread by Islamophobes.


You use John Walker Lindh to back up your claim that Islam attracts the very secular people.

And yet, Omar Hammami a white Southern Baptist convert from Alabama was recently killing doing jihad in Somalia.  ..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 2, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> I live in Tehrangeles, that part of Los Angeles predominantly occupied by Iranians.  There are hundreds of dog owners around here.   Maybe that's why they are here, free to engage in their puppy devotion.  My best friends and associates are muslim.  Their Pomeranian rides in the stroller with the baby.



I have encountered before that the Sunni have a far greater aversion to dogs than do Shia.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2013)

I think the treatment of dogs in other countries and cultures is highly variable - it's a bit stereotypical to make a blanket statement that "Muslims hate dogs" - pet ownership is increasing and there are certainly many Muslims with pet dogs.  It's important, though, to realize that in many parts of the world feral/stray dogs and rabies are serious endemic problems and there is a distinct difference between how owned dogs are regarded and how stray dogs are regarded.

Dogs in Islam


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2013)

Sunni is basically a gullible douchebag who converted to Islam, without knowing what Islam really is. Think about it, in this day and age where Islam shows the world it's true nature, you have morons like Sunni who convert to it. 

Worse yet is when women do it, but in their case it's usually because they are marrying to a Muslim man.


----------



## Nox (Oct 2, 2013)

Look this a pakistan dog , bully kutta , pakistan people is one of the most radical people ( I dont say muslims because a muslim cannot be radical ) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQk9YlD42Fk]Bully Kutta - Black Wolf 2 Years Old - YouTube[/ame]


So I have refuted your claims with just one video : )

We just dont take animals in home , not only dogs , because we're clean people : ) its not about animal love , its just about human health .


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 2, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


It is forbidden to torture dogs in Islam.  ..


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 2, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Hammamis father was a Muslim from Syria wasn't he?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Consenting marriages rarely occur in polygamy.  Women are usually the victims of society, religion, ideology, or culture and they end up following what other women around them are expected to do. Do I need to tell you that?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


So you fail to make any point whatsoever.  The reason you brought up "consenting" was as a defense for Muslims, including those in the West, who marry four women, even though it's illegal in the US, because Shariah allows it. You started with making false assertions about Shariah law not being practiced here, and then moved on to making false assertions about polygamy as if Muslims who engage in polygamy are "consenting" to it, and therefore there is nothing "wrong" with it. 

These are all your failed attempts at apologizing for Islam, that are being recorded for posterity right here in this thread. I wonder what we will move on to next?  

Oh by the way did you ask Sunni whether as a Muslim American he believes in Shariah law, and whether he actually thinks the entire USA should become Shariah or not?  Or are you afraid to do so?  LOL


----------



## Nox (Oct 2, 2013)

and this is another breed from a muslim country . Kangal . About 4-5 months ago , 2 of them had attacked me because I was passing in front of a farm house and  I had to jump in the water channel to survive 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUoxkxlEi_0]Turkish Kangal Dog - Wolf attack Sheeps and the response of the Kangal - Kangal Kurt bo?u?u Canl? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Bull.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2013)

Islam considers dogs to be evil and dirty, and Mohammad commanded that all dogs be killed. So again Muslims are just following in he footsteps of Moe. 

A puppy deterred the "Archangel Gabriel" from entering Muhammad's house, thus, dogs are ordered to be killed.

(from Sahih Muslim, Book 024, Number 5246)
"A'isha reported that Gabriel (peace be upon him) made a promise with Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) to come at a definite hour; that hour came but he did not visit him. And there was in his hand (in the hand of Allah's Apostle) a staff. He threw it from his hand and said: Never has Allah or His messengers (angels) ever broken their promise. Then he cast a glance (and by chance) found a puppy under his cot and said: 'A'isha, when did this dog enter here? She said: By Allah, I don't know He then commanded and it was turned out. Then Gabriel came and Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) said to him: You promised me and I waited for you. but you did not come, whereupon he said: It was the dog in your house which prevented me (to come), for we (angels) do not enter a house in which there is a dog or a picture."

Also; Sahih Muslim, Book 024, Number 5248:
"Then on that very morning he commanded the killing of the dogs until he announced that the dog kept for the orchards should also be killed, but he spared the dog meant for the protection of extensive fields (or big gardens)."

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=9FnHU0p198Q]Why Islam does not permit to keep Dog as Pet ? Dr Zakir Naik. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Nox (Oct 2, 2013)

Islam is not hadiths . We dont know the sources of hadiths and big part of hadiths contradict each other .

Islam is Quran .


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 2, 2013)

Nox said:


> Islam is not hadiths . We dont know the sources of hadiths and big part of hadiths contradict each other .
> 
> Islam is Quran .


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 2, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is not hadiths . We dont know the sources of hadiths and big part of hadiths contradict each other .
> ...



It's her way of saying "Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain."


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2013)

So according to Islam's holy book, Mohammad ordered ALL DOGS TO BE KILLED.  Wow, such a kind, compassionate, man of good virtues.  And such a great um "perfect in every way" example for Muslims to follow.  

What happened was a barking dog supposedly prevented an angel from visiting one of Mohammad's wives, Aisha, whom he married her at age 54 and she was only 8.  So it's just one good virtue after another with this guy. 

Seriously, can somebody show me the line is for us infidels who want to convert to Islam?


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Or you are failing to understand what Im saying.



> The reason you brought up "consenting" was as a defense for Muslims, including those in the West, who marry four women, even though it's illegal in the US, because Shariah allows it. You started with making false assertions about Shariah law not being practiced here, and then moved on to making false assertions about polygamy as if Muslims who engage in polygamy are "consenting" to it, and therefore there is nothing "wrong" with it.



No.  The reason I bring up consenting is it is absolutely critical in any marriage.  Is that so hard to understand? 

False assertions?  What Shariah laws are part of our legal system?  Outside of civil arbitration or recognizing marriages/divorces/contract negotiations of citizens/corporations from other countries that use Shariah  where is Sharia law being practiced here?

The only assertions I am making regarding polygamy are:
is should it become legal in this country, it would have to be by consenting adults
illegal plural marriages in this country appear to run the gamut from consenting (popular reality show) to child abuse (Jeffers).
Im not discussing what happens in other countries because protective laws and the fundamental concepts of rights might be largely lacking or poorly enforced.

The only claim that comes close to accurate is that if its adults (not just Muslims) and they are consenting then I dont care what form of marriage they choose  1m/1f, 2m, 2f or plural M or plural F.  Its their choice in a free country.



> These are all your failed attempts at apologizing for Islam, that are being recorded for posterity right here in this thread. I wonder what we will move on to next?



Keep patting yourself on the back Roudy  its all you have right now 



> Oh by the way did you ask Sunni whether as a Muslim American he believes in Shariah law, and whether he actually thinks the entire USA should become Shariah or not?  Or are you afraid to do so?  LOL



Sunni has already indicated what he believes - it will probably surprise you if you ...if you can get beyond your approach of a black and white mind solving a color coded problem


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2013)

Nox said:


> Islam is not hadiths . We dont know the sources of hadiths and big part of hadiths contradict each other .
> 
> Islam is Quran .


You really need to stop bullshitting about Islam. Muslims generally hate dogs. They consider them unclean and evil. And it goes back to what their religion tells them. Because of this, Muslims take great pleasure in beating the crap out of dogs, and when the opportunity arises, kill them. They are, after all, following what Mohammad the perfect and final messenger taught them. 

Not everybody is as ignorant about Islam as you hope them to be.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 2, 2013)

Roudy said:


> So according to Islam's holy book, Mohammad ordered ALL DOGS TO BE KILLED.  Wow, such a kind, compassionate, man of good virtues.  And such a great um "perfect in every way" example for Muslims to follow.
> 
> What happened was a barking dog supposedly prevented an angel from visiting one of Mohammad's wives, Aisha, whom he married her at age 54 and she was only 8.  So it's just one good virtue after another with this guy.
> 
> Seriously, can somebody show me the line is for us infidels who want to convert to Islam?



All you can eat chicken kababs and machboose on Thursdays?


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 2, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is not hadiths . We dont know the sources of hadiths and big part of hadiths contradict each other .
> ...



The Pakistanis love to use them for dog fighting, they had videos of that circulating in Kuwait.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2013)

Roudy said:


> So according to Islam's holy book, Mohammad ordered ALL DOGS TO BE KILLED.  Wow, such a kind, compassionate, man of good virtues.  And such a great um "perfect in every way" example for Muslims to follow.
> 
> What happened was a barking dog supposedly prevented an angel from visiting one of Mohammad's wives, Aisha, whom he married her at age 54 and she was only 8.  So it's just one good virtue after another with this guy.
> 
> Seriously, can somebody show me the line is for us infidels who want to convert to Islam?



That's a bit of cherry picking on your part Roudy.  In addition - you really have to consider this in historical context.  The world of 1300 years ago was rife with rabies, and feral dogs consumed dead bodies, amongst other things.  All of the ancient Middle East cultures that spawned todays religions didn't think much of dogs.

Fortunately we're more enlightened.  Plus, we have rabies vaccines.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nox said:
> ...



Dog fighting is a disgusting blemish around the world


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 2, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Dog fighting is a disgusting blemish around the world



The Dingo lives in my home. 

The Dingo sleeps in our bed.






People who love dogs, don't forbid them from their homes, and don't use them only for hunting or dog fights.

Muhammad hated dogs because they could sense what he was. Dogs can sense evil.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Dog fighting is a disgusting blemish around the world
> ...



While (not surprisingly) I disagree with your last statement - the rest, totally right 

Your Dingo reminds me of my Rosalee


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


It's one fabrication after another. Give it up. Your. ignorant claim first was, that  NO MUSLIMS BELIEVE IN, OR PRACTICE SHARIAH HERE IN THE US.  You hoped that these Muslims here if the US are the somehow miraculously the exact opposite of those that are in other parts of the world, including those that live in Western Europe, who, according to polls, up to 75% to believe in Shariah, and that it should be the law if the land. 

After showing you over 50 cases of Shariah law in US court cases, and that Muslims do practice Shariah law in the US, of which allows a man to have up to four wives, and, that by some estimates there are over a 100,000 Muslims illegally living in polygamist marriages......

You then said, "what's wrong with polygamy...If they're consenting?"   So basically that's your strategy when you go down in flames. Diverting to another topic. Notice the original OP of this thread "just your average day of peaceful Islam" which you turned into a discussion about Shariah.  Tell us again how it is that you get away with it?


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The day in History an Iranian will never ever forget is May 28, 1332?
> ...



According to Sherri, the CIA existed in 1332.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > So according to Islam's holy book, Mohammad ordered ALL DOGS TO BE KILLED.  Wow, such a kind, compassionate, man of good virtues.  And such a great um "perfect in every way" example for Muslims to follow.
> ...


Ha ha ha. Machboose is tasty. Funny how you know and remember so much. Bravo.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 2, 2013)

Roudy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I spent a few days in Bahrain and tried some, very tasty stuff.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > So according to Islam's holy book, Mohammad ordered ALL DOGS TO BE KILLED.  Wow, such a kind, compassionate, man of good virtues.  And such a great um "perfect in every way" example for Muslims to follow.
> ...


And Mohammad the illiterate knew about viruses about 1600 years before science knew about them? Wow. Here we go with another of your standard false comparison of Islam to other religions.  

Nah, Mohammad was who he was. He was no Moses or Jesus or Buddha but rather a savage illiterate Saudi Arabian barbarian thief who got his way using violence and thuggery. He hijacked two religions Judaism and Christianity that preceded before him, and combined it win his own moon god religion.  Sad thing is the illiterate couldn't read a single word of any of the other religion's holy books, yet he sat there and critiqued other religions and how it's people have gone astray.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 2, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Sunni has already indicated what he believes - it will probably surprise you if you ...if you can get beyond your approach of a black and white mind solving a color coded problem







> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I am not anti-semitic at all.
> ...



Jews Are Never Called &#8216;Haters&#8217; &#8211; Why Not?

I wonder if he could apply his coding to something more... shall I say... human or humane.

Yes, I shall say it.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2013)

Roudy said:


> It's one fabrication after another. Give it up. Your. ignorant claim first was, that  NO MUSLIMS BELIEVE IN, OR PRACTICE SHARIAH HERE IN THE US.  You hoped that these Muslims here if the US are the somehow miraculously the exact opposite of those that are in other parts of the world, including those that live in Western Europe, who, according to polls, up to 75% to believe in Shariah, and that it should be the law if the land.



Now I know you are full of crap Roudy.  I never said "NO MUSLIMS BELIEVE IN, OR PRACTICE SHARIAH HERE IN THE US" - what I've said, repeatedly,* is that there is no support amongst American Muslims for the imposition of Sharia *as the law of the land.  Quit inventing stuff and read what is actually written for a change.




> After showing you *over 50 cases of Shariah law in US court cases*, and that Muslims do practice Shariah law in the US, of which allows a man to have up to four wives, and, that by some estimates there are over a 100,000 Muslims illegally living in polygamist marriages......



Where did you post this?  Since this thread is quite lengthy I may have missed it.

I'm going to make a guess though - is this the source? Shariah in American Courts

I'm not reading every single case - but glancing at them they fall into distinct categories in which I already pointed - civil matters, voluntary arbitration, cases involving nationals from other countries who's marriages/divorces were recognized under Sharia law, and multi-national corporations operating in Sharia countries.  Essentially - in those cases, laws being applied are the laws of other nations as relevant to the case.  If that nation has Sharia as part of their legal framework then the laws applied are Sharia.  This is no different than applying Swedish law in a contract involving American and Swedish entities where they might be based in Sweden or Israeli marriage laws (which are religious) in recognizing a marriage of a Israeli citizen to an American.  This sort of stuff is not incorporating Sharia or Swedish law or Israeli law into or legal framework but applying it to the cases where it involves international entities or citizens.  I already clearly and several times pointed out that this is done and this is the reason the "anti-Sharia" laws are so *ignorant.* and why they don't have a clue what Sharia is. 

Now, aside from it your claim being a strawman - *can you show me where Muslims in America are actually advocating for Sharia to be our legal system?*  That's the point I made.

As far as Muslims living illegally in the US as polygamists - you better provide proof.  There are a lot of illegal polygamists I'm sure, but I suspect most of them are in the fundamentalist Mormon sects.




> You then said, "what's wrong with polygamy...If they're consenting?"   So basically that's your strategy when you go down in flames. Diverting to another topic. Notice the original OP of this thread "just your average day of peaceful Islam" which you turned into a discussion about Shariah.  Tell us again how it is that you get away with it?



Roudy, you've long since diverted your own thread Roudy, don't whine 

Also, keep in mind - you posted this in Current Events - Zone 3.


----------



## Nox (Oct 2, 2013)

Look I will prove how hadiths contradict each other , this is a Bukhari hadith ;

(2) Narrated Abu Huraira: The Prophet said, "A man saw a Dog eating mud from (the severity of) thirst. So, that man took a shoe (and filled it) with water and kept on pouring the water for the Dog till it quenched its thirst. So Allah approved of his deed and made him to enter Paradise." 


So Muhammad (sav) dont like dogs but he say those who help a dog to drink water will  forgiven for other sins .

Now Muhammad (sav) is a animal lover person : ) but you're still double chracter


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 2, 2013)

Nox said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > In Islam, stupid is as stupid does
> ...



I'm getting impatient with your storyline.   When are you going to get to the part where the guy and his four wives blow themselves up for the glory of Allah?  

KABOOM!  I like that.   Who plays you in the movie?


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 2, 2013)

Nox said:


> Look I will prove how hadiths contradict each other , this is a Bukhari hadith ;
> 
> (2) Narrated Abu Huraira: The Prophet said, "A man saw a Dog eating mud from (the severity of) thirst. So, that man took a shoe (and filled it) with water and kept on pouring the water for the Dog till it quenched its thirst. So Allah approved of his deed and made him to enter Paradise."
> 
> ...



If this is true how come Muslims treat dogs like shit?


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 2, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



So when is Muttophobe Mitt going to convert to Islam from Mormonism?


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 2, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > Look I will prove how hadiths contradict each other , this is a Bukhari hadith ;
> ...


Only the ignorant muslims treat dogs poorly.

Basically, the same type of people who abuse dogs in America.

Does the name Michael Vick ring a bell??  ..


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 2, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Nox said:
> ...



Michael Vick was an asshole.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 2, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



The Messiah aks us,
We'll burn down Damaksus.

****** aks me, "What up?"
I'm like, "Syria be Syrup."


----------



## Nox (Oct 2, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> If this is true how come Muslims treat dogs like shit?



Why you doubt ? its also a hadith , you were judging islam according to hadiths ? But now I show you a beautiful hadith and you say "if its true" , why you behave double chracter ? : )

Who said muslims treat dogs like shit ? Fox Tv news ? 

Bad people are everywhere , doesnt matter which religion . A real muslim is merciful to all animals . You need to see how chinese police behave on dogs  the last time a saw I chinese police was killing a dog by hitting it with a shovel repeatedly : ) So could we blame 1,5 billion chinese because of a police . Nope . Same thing for islam .


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 2, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Excuse me?


----------



## Hollie (Oct 2, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > Look I will prove how hadiths contradict each other , this is a Bukhari hadith ;
> ...



It's because muhammud (swish), believed dogs, and especially the saliva, was "najis" or unclean, just as he viewed the infidel.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 2, 2013)

Nox said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > If this is true how come Muslims treat dogs like shit?
> ...



Unlike your ignorant ass I have been to these countries and seen things first hand, I don't rely on the internet and tv like most of you clowns.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 2, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


My point was that abusing a dog is forbidden in Islam.

Yet, just like in America, there are ignorant people in muslim nations who abuse dogs.

So in essence, animal abuse happens regardless or race, religion, or ethnicity.  ..


----------



## Nox (Oct 2, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Unlike your ignorant ass I have been to these countries and seen things first hand, I don't rely on the internet and tv like most of you clowns.



Anyway , I wont feed trolls anymore : )


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2013)

Nox said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > If this is true how come Muslims treat dogs like shit?
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 2, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Not so, clueless. There is nothing in the ideology invented by muhammud (swish), that forbids abuse of dogs. 


*Muslims Declare Jihad on Dogs in Europe*

Muslims Declare Jihad on Dogs in Europe :: Gatestone Institute

A Dutch Muslim politician has called for a ban on dogs in The Hague, the third-largest city in the Netherlands.

Islamic legal tradition holds that dogs are "unclean" animals, and some say the call to ban them in Holland and elsewhere represents an attempted encroachment of Islamic Sharia law in Europe.

This latest canine controversy -- which the Dutch public has greeted with a mix of amusement and outrage -- follows dozens of other Muslim-vs-dog-related incidents in Europe. Critics say it reflects the growing assertiveness of Muslims in Europe as they attempt to impose Islamic legal and religious norms on European society.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2013)

Gatestone.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 2, 2013)

Apologetics


----------



## Hollie (Oct 2, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Gatestone.



You can spell. We're all impressed.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2013)

Islam On Dogs: Can You Be A Good Muslim And Still Have A Dog?



I think it's better to judge people individually rather than demonizing entire groups.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2013)

Ropey said:


> Apologetics



... is the discipline of defending a position (often religious) *through the systematic use of information.*


----------



## Ropey (Oct 2, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Apologetics
> ...





The definitive word is "*a*" <position>. 

And some people do it although some others say they don't while they're doing it.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2013)

At any rate, Nox - that is a lovely picture of you and your dog on your page


----------



## Nox (Oct 2, 2013)

Coyote said:


> At any rate, Nox - that is a lovely picture of you and your dog on your page



LoL thanks : ) but its not my dog , its a stray dog : ) I will send you the picture of my dog from PM .


----------



## Hollie (Oct 2, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Islam On Dogs: Can You Be A Good Muslim And Still Have A Dog?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's better to judge people individually rather than demonizing entire groups.



Huffpo. 


It's also important to recognize that apologists who take it upon themselves to define what Islam is, and is not, generally have an agenda to press.  

Islam Question and Answer - Keeping a dog, touching it and kissing it


Firstly:

Islam forbids Muslims to keep dogs, and the punishment for that is that the one who does that loses one or two qiraats from his hasanaat (good deeds) each day. An exception has been made in the case of keeping dogs for hunting, guarding livestock and guarding crops.

It was narrated from Abu Hurayrah (may Allaah be pleased with him) that the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: Whoever keeps a dog, except a dog for herding, hunting or farming, one qiraat will be deducted from his reward each day. Narrated by Muslim, 1575.

It was narrated that Abd-Allaah ibn Umar (may Allaah be pleased with him) said: The Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: Whoever keeps a dog, except a dog for herding livestock or a dog that is trained for hunting, two qiraats will be deducted from his reward each day. Narrated by al-Bukhaari, 5163; Muslim, 1574.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Islam On Dogs: Can You Be A Good Muslim And Still Have A Dog?
> ...



Oh, like *you* don't using sources that are frequently tied to hate sites?



> Islam Question and Answer - Keeping a dog, touching it and kissing it
> 
> 
> Firstly:
> ...



Again, that is certainly one point.  And here's another:

Islamic Concern: Dogs in Islam


Clearly - there are many points of view on this in Islam and as cultures become more progressive views towards the status of animals change.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 2, 2013)

Nox said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Unlike your ignorant ass I have been to these countries and seen things first hand, I don't rely on the internet and tv like most of you clowns.
> ...



LMAO! You have some nerve.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 2, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Interesting how the religion of muhammud (swish), you know, the correction and perfection of earlier religions can be subject to such creative and inventive interpretation. 

If your intent is to ignore the Koran, you know, the perfect and uncreated word of god and create a new, improved, "designer Islam", just make that clear.


----------



## Nox (Oct 2, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> LMAO! You have some nerve.



Nope : ) you cant make me angry easly . I'm just tired of  people


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 2, 2013)

Nox said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO! You have some nerve.
> ...



You are insane.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 2, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



She has forgotten her other posts.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 2, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > So according to Islam's holy book, Mohammad ordered ALL DOGS TO BE KILLED.  Wow, such a kind, compassionate, man of good virtues.  And such a great um "perfect in every way" example for Muslims to follow.
> ...




Some people are very resistant to putting certain strictures into historical context. If you left pork out in the hot sun way back when there was no refrigeration, there was a good chance you'd get sick and die. So, stick it in the holy book that people shouldn't eat pork. Probably prevented a lot of illness way back when. People who drink too much often become violent and hurt themselves or others. Ok, stick it in the book that you shouldn't drink too much (it doesn't actually say not to drink AT ALL, and there is a long history of imbibing in Islam). Probably helped prevent a lot of social trouble. I think that people can adhere to the fundamental tenets of their faith while understanding certain prohibitions in a rational historical context. But then, for some it is the unwavering adherence to every jot and tittle that is an essential part of the ritual proof of their piety and devotion.  This too is understandable, but taken too far it can have (as we  have seen) very unfortunate consequences.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 2, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



My father's words exactly.


----------



## Nox (Oct 2, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Some people are very resistant to putting certain strictures into historical context. If you left pork out in the hot sun way back when there was no refrigeration, there was a good chance you'd get sick and die. So, stick it in the holy book that people shouldn't eat pork. Probably prevented a lot of illness way back when. People who drink too much often become violent and hurt themselves or others. Ok, stick it in the book that you shouldn't drink too much (it doesn't actually say not to drink AT ALL, and there is a long history of imbibing in Islam). Probably helped prevent a lot of social trouble. I think that people can adhere to the fundamental tenets of their faith while understanding certain prohibitions in a rational historical context. But then, for some it is the unwavering adherence to every jot and tittle that is an essential part of the ritual proof of their piety and devotion.  This too is understandable, but taken too far it can have (as we  have seen) very unfortunate consequences.




Oh god  please continue


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 2, 2013)

Nox said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Some people are very resistant to putting certain strictures into historical context. If you left pork out in the hot sun way back when there was no refrigeration, there was a good chance you'd get sick and die. So, stick it in the holy book that people shouldn't eat pork. Probably prevented a lot of illness way back when. People who drink too much often become violent and hurt themselves or others. Ok, stick it in the book that you shouldn't drink too much (it doesn't actually say not to drink AT ALL, and there is a long history of imbibing in Islam). Probably helped prevent a lot of social trouble. I think that people can adhere to the fundamental tenets of their faith while understanding certain prohibitions in a rational historical context. But then, for some it is the unwavering adherence to every jot and tittle that is an essential part of the ritual proof of their piety and devotion.  This too is understandable, but taken too far it can have (as we  have seen) very unfortunate consequences.
> ...




That was about it. What more were you looking for?


----------



## Ropey (Oct 2, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





She's your first disciple.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 2, 2013)

Ropey said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Nox said:
> ...





First? My followers are legion!


----------



## Ropey (Oct 2, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Oh, right. I remember getting your pm last year.

You've ramped up then.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 2, 2013)

The free T-shirts really boosted membership.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 2, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Until she castrates you with her teeth.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The pork thing is interesting.  One anthropologist thought it was because pigs compete for the same resource as humans.  In a resource rich environment - forest land - which is their native habitat, it's not an issue.  But in arid areas where water, shade, and food can be at a premium - pigs compete and goats/sheep/cattle do not.  That is why pork is prohibited in religions that came out of the Middle East.  Makes sense


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 2, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




But it's not just pork. At least for Orthodox Jewish people shellfish is also off the menu. Surely they don't compete for resources, but bad shellfish can kill ya and periodic changes in bacteria levels in local waters could and probably did make that happen from time to time. In the absence of detailed knowledge about such things, simply staying away from shellfish would be an easy way to avoid the problem. So, into the book it goes.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 2, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Yeah...pretty much!


----------



## Nox (Oct 2, 2013)

Actually we dont eat pork , because it includes some hormones harmful for human health and its so fatty animal and this is harmful to cardiovascular health .


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 2, 2013)

Actually, it's not, but anyway...


----------



## Godboy (Oct 2, 2013)

Nox said:


> Actually we dont eat pork , because it includes some hormones harmful for human health and its so fatty animal and this is harmful to cardiovascular health .


Where in that vile Quran of yours does it say that? You are making shit up.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2013)

Godboy said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > Actually we dont eat pork , because it includes some hormones harmful for human health and its so fatty animal and this is harmful to cardiovascular health .
> ...



Lots of folks don't base their dietary choices on religious texts.  Ever thought of that?


----------



## Nox (Oct 2, 2013)

Godboy said:


> Where in that vile Quran of yours does it say that? You are making shit up.



Quran says pork is a filthy meat , but if you have to eat , you can eat as long as you've never overdo it . 

What do you expect from Quran ? dont eat pork because it includes so much fat , sulfur and high levels of growth hormone .

This is not encyclopedia . You remind me people those who say "why quran dont talk about dinasourus" LoL


----------



## Kondor3 (Oct 2, 2013)

Nox said:


> "..._You remind me people those who say "why quran dont talk about dinasourus_"


That's OK... metaphorically and culturally speaking, the Q'uran *IS* a dinosaur.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2013)

Nox said:


> Actually we dont eat pork , because it includes some hormones harmful for human health and its so fatty animal and this is harmful to cardiovascular health .


Wow,  that's the biggest pile of compost that you just uttered.  You're either not a Muslim and acting like one, or you're a liar who assumes everybody is as ignorant as you are.  So which is it?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Nox said:
> ...


Yeah, 1400 years ago, Muslims knew of "hormones" and "fatty meats".  Ha ha ha.    The outrageous shit some Muslims say.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2013)

Nox said:


> Look I will prove how hadiths contradict each other , this is a Bukhari hadith ;
> 
> (2) Narrated Abu Huraira: The Prophet said, "A man saw a Dog eating mud from (the severity of) thirst. So, that man took a shoe (and filled it) with water and kept on pouring the water for the Dog till it quenched its thirst. So Allah approved of his deed and made him to enter Paradise."
> 
> ...


Yes, the Koran contradicts itself.  Duh.  That's one of the major problems with it, and the cause of so much hatred and violence.  For example, on one hand Mohammad says Jews and Christians are people of the book and then on the other hand he criticizes both of them and openly recommends they be persecuted and oppressed, if not killed, should they refuse to convert to Islam.  Again, you're dealing with a megalomaniac and an illiterate who was probably bipolar and highly violent.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 3, 2013)

Nox said:


> Actually we dont [sic] eat pork , because it includes some hormones harmful for human health and its so fatty animal and this is harmful to cardiovascular health .




That is incorrect.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 3, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Pigs were dirty animals because they are very low to the ground, and, not only eat their own feces, but other animals' as well.  Today however, they are raised different and those concerns no longer exist.  Despite that, there are still certain problems with eating pork that are exclusive to that meat.  Limiting pork consumption is a good idea, if not for religious then health reasons:

Harmful Bacteria Found in Samples of U.S. Pork

According to the study, 69% of pork chops and ground pork samples tested positive for Yersinia enterocolitica, a bug known to cause infections in about 100,000 Americans a year, especially kids. Other bacteria found in pork samples included enterococcus, staph, salmonella, and listeria. Twenty-three percent had none of the bacteria that was tested for. Some of the bacteria seen in the pork samples were resistant to antibiotics.

Trichinosis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Trichinosis, also called trichinellosis, or trichiniasis, is a parasitic disease caused by eating raw or undercooked pork infected with the larvae of a species of roundworm Trichinella spiralis, commonly called the trichina worm. There are eight Trichinella species; five are encapsulated and three are not.[1] Only three Trichinella species are known to cause trichinosis: T. spiralis, T. nativa, and T. britovi.[1]

Pork Safety | What's in Pork - Consumer Reports

Our analysis of pork-chop and ground-pork samples from around the U.S. found that yersinia enterocolitica, a bacterium that can cause fever, diarrhea, and abdominal pain, was widespread. Some samples harbored other potentially harmful bacteria, including salmonella. And there are more reasons to be concerned about &#8220;the other white meat.&#8221;

Shellfish, similar to pigs, are the scavengers of the ocean roaming it's bottom, consuming waste of other fish that makes its way to ocean floor.


----------



## Nox (Oct 3, 2013)

Why its bother you , why do you act feisty ? or are you relatives to  pigs ? : ) LoL . We are not blocking you to eat pork , just we dont eat : ) you can continue to eat .


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 3, 2013)

Nox said:


> Why its bother you , why do you act feisty ? or are you relatives to  pigs ? : ) LoL . We are not blocking you to eat pork , just we dont eat : ) you can continue to eat .



Seems to me you're the pig here, Nox. And no, you aren't halal either.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 3, 2013)

I am convinced this "Nox" account is a sock used by multiplie people being propped up.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 3, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > Look I will prove how hadiths contradict each other , this is a Bukhari hadith ;
> ...



In otherwords, like most of the biblical prophets - case studies in mental illness 

All those old religious texts are full of contradictions - mostly, because they were written/translated by multiple people over a great span of time.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 3, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



We're talking about today.  I don't think Nox is that old.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 3, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Keep up, she made a false representation that Muslims don't eat pork because of hormones and viruses. They didn't even use hormones in 7th century Saudi Arabia, nor did they know about viruses.  So she either doesn't know anything about Islam or she's deliberately lying.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Oct 3, 2013)

Nox is probably as Muslim as Sherri is Christian.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 3, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I'm thinking its both.


----------



## Kondor3 (Oct 3, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Or, alternatively, he-she-it is a lightweight who really and truly doesn't know any better, and who did not think-through the statement before he-she-it made it...

Or, alternatively, all part of the sock-puppet 'credibility' or 'personality' groundwork by a higher-order troll masking its own persona, over the first few days or weeks after it appears...

Or something else entirely... but he-she-it doesn't hold my attention sufficiently for me to really give a rat's ass...


----------



## Roudy (Oct 3, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nox said:
> ...


Well at least Abraham, Moses, or Jesus, weren't illiterate barbarian thugs. It's kind of important that you have some modicum of knowledge and literacy, if you're going to be making  judgements on other people, passing edicts and creating rules on how society should operate.  In Mohammad you didn't have a deep thinker or a wise person. You had a brutal warrior who got people to be obedient through thuggery and violence. As they say you get what you ask for.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 3, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


As High Gravity said, it could be one membership and many propagandists behind that name, posting lies and garbage depending on the time of day or night. There's a few that come to mind that are definitely like that. The writing style gives them away.


----------



## Nox (Oct 3, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Keep up, she made a false representation that Muslims don't eat pork because of hormones and viruses. They didn't even use hormones in 7th century Saudi Arabia, nor did they know about viruses.  So she either doesn't know anything about Islam or she's deliberately lying.



Let me to explain according to your the level of intelligence ;

I said actually we dont eat because its harmful , and I have explained why its harmful .

Also if it was so something beneficial for human , Allah would not prohibit it .

Now , get yourself a cup of coffee and try to understand  but I m not sure that you can succeed : )


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 3, 2013)

Nox said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Keep up, she made a false representation that Muslims don't eat pork because of hormones and viruses. They didn't even use hormones in 7th century Saudi Arabia, nor did they know about viruses.  So she either doesn't know anything about Islam or she's deliberately lying.
> ...



Are you dense? There were no hormones being used in Saudi Arabia at that time you clown, nor did they know about viruses.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 3, 2013)

Nox said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Keep up, she made a false representation that Muslims don't eat pork because of hormones and viruses. They didn't even use hormones in 7th century Saudi Arabia, nor did they know about viruses.  So she either doesn't know anything about Islam or she's deliberately lying.
> ...


Since the illiterate Mohammad hijacked Judaism and  Christianity and combined it with his own moon god religion to create Islam, the prohibition against pork is what he copied from Jews. Not that the Saudi Arabian desert thug knew any better. Maybe today science has shown other harmful health aspects for pork, but it had nothing to do with why Muslims didn't eat pork back then. 

Religious restrictions on the consumption of pork - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Islamic law is similar to Jewish law for the consumption of pork, that the land animal, to be Halal, it must have split hooves and chew its cud and it cannot have one and not the other, like the pig has split hooves but does not chew its cud.


----------



## Nox (Oct 3, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Since the illiterate Mohammad hijacked Judaism and  Christianity and combined it with his own moon god religion to create Islam, the prohibition against pork is what he copied from Jews. .



Nope , its takes place in Torah because it was also sent by Allah , but big part of it changed , also Allah say Torah and Bible changed but still there are some parts not changed .


Try it  come on !


----------



## Roudy (Oct 3, 2013)

Nox said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Since the illiterate Mohammad hijacked Judaism and  Christianity and combined it with his own moon god religion to create Islam, the prohibition against pork is what he copied from Jews. .
> ...


Allah didn't say that, Mohammad the illiterate thug said the Bible and Torah changed. And anybody who disagreed with what Mohammad said, he killed. 

 How exactly did the illiterate Mohammad conclude that the bible or Torah changed if he couldn't even read a single word they said?  Or are we just supposed to believe what a caravan robbing desert warrior says.  

Well the other illiterate desert Arabian savages believed him, probably because Mohammad promised them 72 virgins in heaven if they follow him not to mention they got to invade, loot, and rape other lands and peoples in the name of Allah.


----------



## Nox (Oct 3, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Allah didn't say that, Mohammad the illiterate thug said the Bible and Torah changed. And anybody who disagreed with what Mohammad said, he killed.
> 
> How exactly did the illiterate Mohammad conclude that the bible or Torah changed if he couldn't even read a single word they said?  Or are we just supposed to believe what a caravan robbing desert warrior says.
> 
> Well the other illiterate desert Arabian savages believed him, probably because Mohammad promised them 72 virgins in heaven if they follow him not to mention they got to invade, loot, and rape other lands and peoples in the name of Allah.



I cant waste my time with you , sorry  as I said before I dont like to discuss about religions .


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 3, 2013)

Don't forget Roudy, Jesus and Moses were Muslims, they just didn't know it yet.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 3, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Don't forget Roudy, Jesus and Moses were Muslims, they just didn't know it yet.





They supposedly weren't told.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 3, 2013)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget Roudy, Jesus and Moses were Muslims, they just didn't know it yet.
> ...



The cavemen were Muslims too, thats why they had beards.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 3, 2013)

Nox said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Allah didn't say that, Mohammad the illiterate thug said the Bible and Torah changed. And anybody who disagreed with what Mohammad said, he killed.
> ...



Wise move.

There are many that attack Islam in disgusting ways they would never direct at other religions.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Oct 3, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...





Nox said:


> Nuke Israel - YouTube



I wonder if any pro-Israel member here has ever posted anything as disgusting as Nox did.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 3, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Nox said:
> ...



I've seen disgusting posts calling for killing Muslims and banning Islam.  I've seen posts labeling all Muslims either terrorists or supporters, calling their prophet pedophilic rapist and their religious book vile.

When that kind of talk is directed at Jews or Christians, posters loudly and vocally condemn it for what it is.  When it's against Islam - many of those same posters jump on the anti-Muslim bandwagon.

Yup.  Disgusting.  And people won't call it out.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 3, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



An apologist doesn't care about those facts.

They have other agendas. A simple lie or misrepresentation by their "a" side is just something to glance over and...

...find some other track.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 3, 2013)

Ropey said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



She was joking.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Oct 3, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Nuking Israel would not just nuke Jews but other religions too.  Not only that but also a wider area would be affected including of course Gaza and Palestinian Authority areas so no, I do not think a video supporting nuking Israel is acceptable on a forum like this.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 3, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You weren't.


----------



## Nox (Oct 3, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Nuking Israel would not just nuke Jews but other religions too.  Not only that but also a wider area would be affected including of course Gaza and Palestinian Authority areas so no, I do not think a video supporting nuking Israel is acceptable on a forum like this.



Dont worry noone would waste an atomic bomb for Israel : ) an ordinary Iranian troops would  conquer it in 24 hours


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 3, 2013)

Nox said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Nuking Israel would not just nuke Jews but other religions too.  Not only that but also a wider area would be affected including of course Gaza and Palestinian Authority areas so no, I do not think a video supporting nuking Israel is acceptable on a forum like this.
> ...



LMMFAO!!!!!!!! Those Iranian troops would get their heads shoved up their collective asses by the IDF.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 3, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



Really now?

But a series of pictures nuking Mecca is?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Oct 3, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Where are those pictures?


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 3, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



If you like Romney, you can use syrian syrup on your waffles.  If John Kerry floats your (swift)boat, you can drip it onto your French toast.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 3, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


 
Just as people won't call out your simple-minded and self-serving comparing the treatment of civilized religions to a cretins' creed and demanded that the Religion of Cain should be treated like the Religions of Adam.

   We have been dumbed down to be always equating apples and oranges or to respect the illogical opinions of those who do that.  "The Holocaust?  What about Hiroshima?" etc.

  Islam is the enemy of the human race.  It appeals to unevolved savages who are living on borrowed time.  Nothing we say against it can be worse than it already is.  It is our duty to wipe it off the face of the earth. 

 Traitors like you should get out of the way of Civilized Man's Manifest Destiny.  There is no such thing as being uncivilized when crushing the enemies of civilization.  Wimps who hang back should be hanged.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 3, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-r...again-we-should-nuke-mecca-cong-tancredo.html


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Oct 3, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Which member showed a picture of his or her specific wish that Mecca should be nuked as Nox posted a video of how she or he wished Israel was nuked.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 3, 2013)

Nox said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Allah didn't say that, Mohammad the illiterate thug said the Bible and Torah changed. And anybody who disagreed with what Mohammad said, he killed.
> ...


I'm not the one brought religion in by saying "Allah said that big part of the Torah and Bible were changed".  I just clarified for you that it wasn't Allah who said it, it was that illiterate Mohammad, who couldn't even read a word of the OT or NT, so how could he even know?  Makes sense doesn't it?  Of course since when does rational thought mix with Islamic logic?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 3, 2013)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget Roudy, Jesus and Moses were Muslims, they just didn't know it yet.
> ...


News traveled very slow back then.  They didn't have the internet and stromfront and presstv either.  LOL


----------



## Coyote (Oct 3, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



The wishes are quite clear in the thread.  You think they need to explicitely state it?  Seriously Caroline?  Isn't that kind of making excuses for something vile?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 3, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Even though they were somewhat more advanced intellectually that 7th Saudi Arabians.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 3, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Yes wise move.  Make fun of the OT and NT as holy books that "Allah said were changed", and then run when you get a response which embarasses you.  Hit and run.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 3, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Yet you hardly ever bring to light the disgusting posts by Muslims and those that attack Jews and Israel.  Gee I wonder why that is?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 3, 2013)

Nox said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Nuking Israel would not just nuke Jews but other religions too.  Not only that but also a wider area would be affected including of course Gaza and Palestinian Authority areas so no, I do not think a video supporting nuking Israel is acceptable on a forum like this.
> ...


More Muslim Mental masturbation.  I hear the mosque Imam teaches night courses for it.  LOL


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Oct 3, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Nox showed a video about a nuclear attack on Israel and no condemnation for him or her from you.

You stated people here put pictures of nuking Mecca and when I ask you which member did you can't back it up.  

In other words it seems like some sort of double standard here, wouldn't you think?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 3, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...


Iran fought Iraq for 10 years and both sides lost a million people.  And neither side won.  All for nothing.


----------



## Nox (Oct 3, 2013)

Coyote said:


> The wishes are quite clear in the thread.  You think they need to explicitely state it?  Seriously Caroline?  Isn't that kind of making excuses for something vile?



I have offered them peace agreement but they didnt accept it 

Here ; http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-f...rep-comments-to-laugh-at-250.html#post7925984


----------



## Coyote (Oct 3, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



It's in the link and the sentiments are clear - it's not a lengthy thread.

Seems like a double standard to me


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Oct 3, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Nobody was showing a photo or video of their specific wish to nuke Mecca, as Nox showed a video of his or her wish to nuke Israel.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 3, 2013)

Nox said:


> Dont worry noone would waste an atomic bomb for Israel : ) an ordinary Iranian troops would  conquer it in 24 hours



Oh?

Then why haven't they?

You Muslims have been trying to exterminated the Jews ever since Hitler failed - why has Iran not stepped up to the plate?


----------



## Nox (Oct 3, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Oh?
> 
> Then why haven't they?
> 
> You Muslims have been trying to exterminated the Jews ever since Hitler failed - why has Iran not stepped up to the plate?



Nope , muslims have helped you many times to save your ass , up to the time of Muhammad (sav) until today , but you always have made troubles , you had been expelled from every country you go , because you always was problem for people . There were thousands of jews even in Chenhnya but we had to clean up our land , because you were always bad people . You have really so so bad ideology : ) you cant fool me with crocodile tears


----------



## Roudy (Oct 3, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > Dont worry noone would waste an atomic bomb for Israel : ) an ordinary Iranian troops would  conquer it in 24 hours
> ...


Iran won't even GET TO step up to a plate.  Israel will make sure of that.  You can take that to the bank.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Oct 3, 2013)

As soon as Iran fires its first test missile you can be sure Israel won't be far off attacking Iran's nuclear sites.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 3, 2013)

Nox said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh?
> ...


You must mean when US bombed the Serbs to oblivion to save Muslim ass.  And in return, Muslims thank you note was received on 9-11, and half a billion Muslims dancing over the dead bodies of 3000 dead Americans.


----------



## Nox (Oct 3, 2013)

Roudy said:


> You must mean when US bombed the Serbs to oblivion to save Muslim ass.  And Muslims thanked America by sending a thank you note on 9-11, and half a billion Muslims dancing over the dead bodies of 3000 dead Americans.



Usa does nothing unless it is in the interests of them . They bombed Serbia because they would be the only country of region and a russian ally . Usa always want conflict environment and unrest . Thus other countries cannot develop and they continue to be world's powerful country .

9-11 was made by zionists , not by shalwar men with knives  .


----------



## Ropey (Oct 3, 2013)

Nox said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > You must mean when US bombed the Serbs to oblivion to save Muslim ass.  And Muslims thanked America by sending a thank you note on 9-11, and half a billion Muslims dancing over the dead bodies of 3000 dead Americans.
> ...








So, the Zionists did 9-11.

Get in that room with Sunni.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/


----------



## Roudy (Oct 3, 2013)

Nix'd brain:



> 9-11 was made by zionists , not by shalwar men with knives



LOL if you know Arabic, "shalwar" means those baggy tribal pants worn by Pakistani / Afghani / Taliban type men.


----------



## Nox (Oct 3, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Nix'd brain:
> 
> LOL if you know Arabic, "shalwar" means those baggy tribal pants worn by Pakistani / Afghani / Taliban type men.



They dont wear in this way because of they see that in Fashion TV , they're so poor . And you say this people come to Usa and blew 2 building up . 

Really do you believe in what you say ?


----------



## Ropey (Oct 3, 2013)

Nox said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh?
> ...




Yep, that's pretty clear.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 3, 2013)

> they dont wear in this way because of they see that in Fashion TV



I'm sure you were turned on by the suicide vest he was wearing.



> And you say this people come to Usa and blew 2 building up .



Yes just like they committed all the other terrorism before and after.  The evidence is irrefutable. 

Yet, on one hand Muslims celebrate Osama bin Laden as a hero and a holy warrior, and on the other hand they blame the Jews.  Make up your minds, you can't have it both ways.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 3, 2013)

Theres no way Nox is a real Muslim, no Muslim man would ever let his wife spend this much time on a computer talking to strange men.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 3, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Theres no way Nox is a real Muslim, no Muslim man would ever let his wife spend this much time on a computer talking to strange men.


Sounds pretty illiterate and ignorant.  Maybe he's out trying to buy some pressure cookers.  To cook food with, of course.  What else.


----------



## Nox (Oct 3, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Theres no way Nox is a real Muslim, no Muslim man would ever let his wife spend this much time on a computer talking to strange men.



Opsss stop there , I can tolerate everything but you cant comment about people's private lifes . Okay : ) please ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 3, 2013)

Roudy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Theres no way Nox is a real Muslim, no Muslim man would ever let his wife spend this much time on a computer talking to strange men.
> ...



Even the "moderate" Muslims don't let their women sit around all day talking to Yankee and Jewish men all day on the computer, thats unheard of. I'm not falling for this.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 3, 2013)

Nox said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Theres no way Nox is a real Muslim, no Muslim man would ever let his wife spend this much time on a computer talking to strange men.
> ...



What? pissed off that I figured out your act?


----------



## Nox (Oct 3, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Even the "moderate" Muslims don't let their women sit around all day talking to Yankee and Jewish men all day on the computer, thats unheard of. I'm not falling for this.



You dont know what is my job and you dont know anything about my life , and thus please shhtttttt !


----------



## Roudy (Oct 3, 2013)

Nox said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Even the "moderate" Muslims don't let their women sit around all day talking to Yankee and Jewish men all day on the computer, thats unheard of. I'm not falling for this.
> ...


Islamist internet propagandist by day, jihadist by night?  Does the mosque pay you in explosives?


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 3, 2013)

Nox said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Even the "moderate" Muslims don't let their women sit around all day talking to Yankee and Jewish men all day on the computer, thats unheard of. I'm not falling for this.
> ...



Hehehehehehehe, I figured you out.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 3, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


I don't know what it is about them, but Islamist morons like Nox are sure are fun to play with.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 3, 2013)

Roudy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Nox said:
> ...



This is the most excitement the boards have had in weeks.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 3, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Nothing compared to Nix'd brain.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 3, 2013)

She mysteriously vanished now after I figured her out, smfh. Before this, she was on here 25 hours a day.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 3, 2013)

Nox said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Nuking Israel would not just nuke Jews but other religions too.  Not only that but also a wider area would be affected including of course Gaza and Palestinian Authority areas so no, I do not think a video supporting nuking Israel is acceptable on a forum like this.
> ...





You don't really believe that.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 3, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...





Well played, Holmes!


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 3, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Nox said:
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 3, 2013)

Pour yourself a nice tall one and have a read:

Islam and alcohol: Tipsy taboo | The Economist


People (of any faith) don't have to be extremist nuts, they really don't.


----------



## Nox (Oct 3, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Pour yourself a nice tall one and have a read:
> Islam and alcohol: Tipsy taboo | The Economist
> People (of any faith) don't have to be extremist nuts, they really don't.





> IT IS Ramadan, Islam&#8217;s holy month of fasting. But even now Suleiman, a Muslim hotel worker in the Turkish town of Antakya, sees no reason not to drink alcohol, widely considered by Muslim believers to be forbidden by the Koran and the Hadith, the sayings of the Prophet Muhammad. &#8220;The Koran bans getting drunk, but a beer or two doesn&#8217;t hurt,&#8221; Suleiman says. *&#8220;This is a matter between me and Allah.&#8221;*



Agree with him , this is a matter between him and Allah , noone can intervene as long as he does nt disturb other people .


----------



## Ropey (Oct 3, 2013)

Nox said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > *Even the "moderate" Muslims don't let their women sit around all day talking to Yankee and Jewish men all day on the computer, thats unheard of. I'm not falling for this*.
> ...


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 3, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Very few religions are as outright VILE as the pedophile's murder cult.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 3, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > PrometheusBound said:
> ...



You REALLY need to dial back the LSD, dude!


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 4, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



Typical silly copycat Moral Equivalence fallacy.  "You attack us Nazis about the Holocaust, but what about what you did at Hiroshima and Nagasaki?  Same thing!"  You might as well say that punishment is as bad as crime.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 4, 2013)

Roudy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



That is literally true, if you are referring to the distinct clans of cavemen who evolved into the superior races.  The rest were eventually driven into the desert and other No Man's Lands.  That is literally true also, because no man becomes a Muslim.  They are wild predatory beasts that are living on borrowed time.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Pour yourself a nice tall one and have a read:
> ...



So conveniently now Muslims can drink? you are about as Muslim as a fire hydrant you fraud.


----------



## Nox (Oct 4, 2013)

Everyone was a caveman once upon a time .


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 4, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



Nox is Baghdad Bob's harem girl.  In 1948, the pathetic Muzzie armies broadcast how they were overrunning the Israelis in order to blame the defeat on infidel European interference.


----------



## Nox (Oct 4, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> So conveniently now Muslims can drink? you are about as Muslim as a fire hydrant you fraud.



Nope , I didnt say such a thing , you're just making it up in your mind : ) 

I said noone could interfere with it , everyone is free . But he cant bother other people . For example you cant wander between people as drunk .


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox said:


> Everyone was a caveman once upon a time .



Muslims just never evolved beyond it.....


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nix'd brain:
> ...



They're not poor; they are financed by OPEC.  Partition the Muslim oilfields among US, China, Russia, and other advanced countries and this jihad is over.  Our criminal ruling class of thieves and traitors is turning us into Dhimmis.


----------



## Peterf (Oct 4, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Might this be because other religions are marginally less disgusting than Islam?


----------



## Nox (Oct 4, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Muslims just never evolved beyond it.....



We got up on our two feet a long time ago , but apparently you're still on your 4 feet .


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 4, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I feel like a Dhimmi defending her, but her men _would_ let her get on here and attack Jews and Netwits by praising Allah, just like they'd let her become a suicide bomber.


----------



## Kondor3 (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox said:


> Everyone was a caveman once upon a time .



True. It's just that Islam is a little closer to the red-eyed cave-dwelling savage than its counterparts.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 4, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> PrometheusBound said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



You resent that I make fun of your silly ignorant copycat debate.  You don't know what this conflict is about because you foolishly look up to the scribbling prostitutes on the Left and Right who don't get it either.  In our time, anyone who gets paid to write, broadcast, teach, or film is of the same ilk as those who get paid to have sex.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > So conveniently now Muslims can drink? you are about as Muslim as a fire hydrant you fraud.
> ...



So everyone is free now? Jesus you are about as Muslim as Charlie Sheen.


----------



## Nox (Oct 4, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> So everyone is free now? Jesus you are about as Muslim as Charlie Sheen.



Why I'm not muslim : ) because you dont like to see truth ? 

*2:256* _Let there be no compulsion in religion: Truth stands out clear from Error: whoever rejects Taghut (evil) and believes in Allah hath grasped the most trustworthy hand-hold, that never breaks. And Allah heareth and knoweth all things._


Allah just warn you , you are free to believe him or not to believe : )


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox said:


> We got up on our two feet a long time ago , but apparently you're still on your 4 feet .



Um yeah, great comeback...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox said:


> Why I'm not muslim : ) because you dont like to see truth ?
> 
> *2:256* _Let there be no compulsion in religion: Truth stands out clear from Error: whoever rejects Taghut (evil) and believes in Allah hath grasped the most trustworthy hand-hold, that never breaks. And Allah heareth and knoweth all things._
> 
> ...



Yeah, we noticed...

{Iran Sentences Pastor to Execution for Converting to Christianity}
Iran Sentences Pastor to Execution for Converting to Christianity ? The Gospel Coalition Blog

{A member of Afghanistan's Parliament has suggested that all those who have converted from Islam to Christianity should be executed, according to Islamic Sharia Law, in order to stop the rapid growth of Christianity among Afghans within and outside the country. }

Afghani MP: Execute Afghan Christian Convert in Accordance with Islamic law - Atlas Shrugs

Liars for Allah....


----------



## Roudy (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > So conveniently now Muslims can drink? you are about as Muslim as a fire hydrant you fraud.
> ...


Alcohol is illegal is most Muslim countries and it's consumption carries a heavy punishment.  Distribution can bring the death penalty. You are a fraud. Probably another idiot convert to Islam.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 4, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > Why I'm not muslim : ) because you dont like to see truth ?
> ...


They always talk the talk but never walk the walk.


----------



## Nox (Oct 4, 2013)

Roudy said:


> *Alcohol is illegal is most Muslim countries and it's consumption carries a heavy punishment.  *Distribution can bring the death penalty. You are a fraud. Probably another idiot convert to Islam.



This doesnt change what Allah say . Countries can organize their constitution the way they want .

LoL no I'm a muslim since my mind began to feel : ) so I was about 7 or 8 .


----------



## Roudy (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > *Alcohol is illegal is most Muslim countries and it's consumption carries a heavy punishment.  *Distribution can bring the death penalty. You are a fraud. Probably another idiot convert to Islam.
> ...


Actually, fake Muslim,  Islam SPECIFICALLY forbids consumption of alcohol both in the Koran as well as it's Shariah law which considers alcohol to not to be Halal.  In other words, unlike other religions, not drinking alcohol is like a commandment for Muslims.

Islamic dietary laws - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In Islam, consumption of any intoxicants (specifically, alcoholic beverages) is generally forbidden in the Qur'an through several separate verses revealed at different times over a period of years. At first, it was forbidden for Muslims to attend prayers while intoxicated.
you about intoxicants and games of chance. Say: In both of them there is a great sin and means of profit for men, and their sin is greater than their profit. And they ask you as to what they should spend. Say: What you can spare. Thus does Allah make clear to you the communications, that you may ponder.| Qur&#700;an, Surah 2 (al-Baqarah), ayah 219[5]
This was the next step in turning people away from consumption of it. Finally, "intoxicants and games of chance" were called "abominations of Satan's handiwork," intended to turn people away from God and forget about prayer, and Muslims were ordered to avoid.
O you who believe! Intoxicants (all kinds of alcoholic drinks), gambling, al-ans&#257;b , and al-azl&#257;m (arrows for seeking luck or decision) are an abomination of Shay&#7789;&#257;n's (Satan's) handiwork. So avoid (strictly all) that (abomination) in order that you may be successful.
 Qur&#700;an, Surah 5 (al-Ma&#700;idah), ayah 90[6]


----------



## Roudy (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > *Alcohol is illegal is most Muslim countries and it's consumption carries a heavy punishment.  *Distribution can bring the death penalty. You are a fraud. Probably another idiot convert to Islam.
> ...


Sure sure.  I mean Islam treats women so well, why NOT become a Muslim?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > So everyone is free now? Jesus you are about as Muslim as Charlie Sheen.
> ...



You are full of shit because Muslims are not allowed to drink, it is forbidden and the word of a drunken Turkish college student doesn't make it ok. If you get caught drinking in Iran or Saudi Arabia who practice Islamic law you are seriously and thoroughly fucked, if you were a real Muslim you would know this.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 4, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Nox is a cafeteria Muslim, she picks and chooses what she does and doesn't like it and implements it.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 4, 2013)

When you convert to Islam one of the FIRST things you have to do is put down the alcohol, do I really have to fucking sit here and give you lessons on your own religion Nox you knuckle dragging moron?


----------



## Coyote (Oct 4, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nox said:
> ...



Doesn't that apply to most religious people?  How many Catholics adhere strictly to all the rules?  How many Jews?  Are they all frauds?


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 4, 2013)

Coyote said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



In Islam you can't do that, you have to be all in. I'm not a religious person, but you can ask any real Muslims posters here what I mean. Arguing about whether alcohol is allowed in the Muslim faith is laughable at best.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox said:


> This doesnt change what Allah say . Countries can organize their constitution the way they want .
> 
> LoL no I'm a muslim since my mind began to feel : ) so I was about 7 or 8 .



"Allah" is a chunk of stone, a lifeless idol that you bow down and worship 5 times a day. Allah can't say anything, since it is an inanimate object.

You have the words of the Warlord Muhammad, the Jews he enslaved to write the Koran, and the sleazy Imams and Mullahs since. 







Allah ain't speaking - it's just a fucking idol.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 4, 2013)

Coyote said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You're missing the point as usual.  She claimed Islam doesn't forbid alcohol. And it clearly does. Here we go again with the false comparisons.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 4, 2013)

If alcohol was ok in Islam there would be liquor stores across Iran, Pakistan, Saudi Arabia and Somalia. The hotels in Riyadh would have full service bars and happy hour at the shawarma stand at 6.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 4, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> If alcohol was ok in Islam there would be liquor stores across Iran, Pakistan, Saudi Arabia and Somalia. The hotels in Riyadh would have full service bars and happy hour at the shawarma stand at 6.


Actually one of the reasons for Islamist takeovers in Muslim countries is alcohol, which is seen as Western corruption and influence over Muslim society.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 4, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> If alcohol was ok in Islam there would be liquor stores across Iran, Pakistan, Saudi Arabia and Somalia. The hotels in Riyadh would have full service bars *and happy hour at the shawarma stand at 6.*



Mmmm.... shawarma.


----------



## Nox (Oct 4, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> You are full of shit because Muslims are not allowed to drink, it is forbidden and the word of a drunken Turkish college student doesn't make it ok. If you get caught drinking in Iran or Saudi Arabia who practice Islamic law you are seriously and thoroughly fucked, if you were a real Muslim you would know this.



I know its hard to understand for you but I will repeat .

I didnt say Allah welcomes being drunk . He says its a bad thing . The decision is yours , noone can judge you for that , but Islam have more important purposes than alcoholic beverages . If you read it you would understand . 

As far as I know , you can drink alcohol in Saudi , but in some specific places ( hotel etc ) and with the requirement be not drunk .


----------



## Coyote (Oct 4, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Or applying modern interpretations to an ancient religion.  Something we do all the time.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > You are full of shit because Muslims are not allowed to drink, it is forbidden and the word of a drunken Turkish college student doesn't make it ok. If you get caught drinking in Iran or Saudi Arabia who practice Islamic law you are seriously and thoroughly fucked, if you were a real Muslim you would know this.
> ...



The decision is NOT yours retard! If that were true, liquor stores would be thriving all over the Muslim world! The choice is NOT yours, you are not supposed to be drinking if you are a follower of Islam. And alcohol is illegal in Saudi Arabia jack ass!


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 4, 2013)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > If alcohol was ok in Islam there would be liquor stores across Iran, Pakistan, Saudi Arabia and Somalia. The hotels in Riyadh would have full service bars *and happy hour at the shawarma stand at 6.*
> ...



I had 2 this week.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 4, 2013)

Coyote said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



It's not about the people's choice of how to observe their books. It's about what the books say about observation of their laws.

In this context...


----------



## Coyote (Oct 4, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



So does that mean that Jews who don't keep Kosher are frauds and retards? 

Judaism 101: Kashrut: Jewish Dietary Laws

Are Reform Jews fake Jews because they don't strictly follow kosher?

Many people, across the faiths, will follow the spirit of the law over the letter of the law in their religions.  I don't think that makes them fake.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 4, 2013)

Roudy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > If alcohol was ok in Islam there would be liquor stores across Iran, Pakistan, Saudi Arabia and Somalia. The hotels in Riyadh would have full service bars and happy hour at the shawarma stand at 6.
> ...



There are Muslim countries that allow alcohol like Turkey and Bahrain, but in the Quran it is strictly forbidden, for a Muslim to say it is a choice for me to drink and its ok as long as I don't get hammered is a damn liar.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 4, 2013)

Ropey said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



To me, it sounds as if Nox is interpreting what the books say as to the intent.  English is not her first language obviously.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > You are full of shit because Muslims are not allowed to drink, it is forbidden and the word of a drunken Turkish college student doesn't make it ok. If you get caught drinking in Iran or Saudi Arabia who practice Islamic law you are seriously and thoroughly fucked, if you were a real Muslim you would know this.
> ...


You are correct Nox.

Allah forbids the drinking of alcohol by muslims.

But unfortunitely some muslims break the rules and drink.  ..


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Oct 4, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Probably because they have four wives.


----------



## Nox (Oct 4, 2013)

Here is what I have said from beginning to last post and I dont drink alcohol or any drugs : )



Nox said:


> > IT IS Ramadan, Islams holy month of fasting. But even now Suleiman, a Muslim hotel worker in the Turkish town of Antakya, sees no reason not to drink alcohol, widely considered by Muslim believers to be forbidden by the Koran and the Hadith, the sayings of the Prophet Muhammad. The Koran bans getting drunk, but a beer or two doesnt hurt, Suleiman says. *This is a matter between me and Allah.*
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with him , this is a matter between him and Allah , noone can intervene as long as he does nt disturb other people .






Nox said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > So conveniently now Muslims can drink? you are about as Muslim as a fire hydrant you fraud.
> ...







Nox said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > So everyone is free now? Jesus you are about as Muslim as Charlie Sheen.
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 4, 2013)

Coyote said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Nox said:
> ...



To be honest I am not too familiar with Judaism to really answer that, we have a few Jews here who can give you a better answer. I am not sure if not following a kosher diet would make a Jew a "fraud" or not, but blatantly lying and saying your religion allows drinking alcohol when it clearly doesn't is fraud, absolutely.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox said:


> Here is what I have said from beginning to last post and I dont drink alcohol or any drugs : )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet Baby Jesus, you are the worst Muslim ever.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 4, 2013)

Roudy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > If alcohol was ok in Islam there would be liquor stores across Iran, Pakistan, Saudi Arabia and Somalia. The hotels in Riyadh would have full service bars and happy hour at the shawarma stand at 6.
> ...



.... that and women showing an ankle or a wisp of hair. Its unfortunate that there is little or no room in the psyche of those slaves to dogma for even the consideration that a literalist proscription might perhaps be wrong or immoral in any way, thus those addled by such limitations have no objection to keep women in sacks.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox and Sunni are both Muslim - I'm not sure about any other members here.  I would take what they have to say about their own religion more seriously than those who are not Muslim.  Same with Judaism.  Marge has often educated me on Judaism, particularly when some starts spouting stuff about "fake Jews".  As such - I think I understand what Nox is saying.  I think she knows her own religion better than we do.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 4, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



The only Jews who I know well are reform I think.  They don't keep kosher all the time - I think mostly on certain holidays.  None of them eat pork though.


----------



## Nox (Oct 4, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Sweet Baby Jesus, you are the worst Muslim ever.



I can say the same thing for all other things about islam . You can do whatever you want to do , this is between you and him . Noone can judye you as long as you dont harm people and social order .

There is no compulsion in religion , he show you the right and bad , choice is yours .


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet Baby Jesus, you are the worst Muslim ever.
> ...


Basically, what Nox is saying, is that what ever a muslim does is between them and Allah.

So it not for other muslims to judge them.  ..


----------



## Ropey (Oct 4, 2013)

And the Quran still says it's haram to do it except in certain cases.  Nox says it's a choice.  In Islam it is a choice to go against the will of Allah if you do it.



The Bible and Torah don't have either the constriction to drinking or the punishments if caught.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet Baby Jesus, you are the worst Muslim ever.
> ...



You can do whatever you want to do? are you sure you are a Muslim or a hippie?


----------



## Ropey (Oct 4, 2013)

Ropey said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...





High_Gravity said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


----------



## Nox (Oct 4, 2013)

Ropey said:


> Nox says it's a choice.



Yes , this is a choice , because everything is a choice . You have different ways , go which one you want to go . 

Allah say it have benefits , but it have more damage than its benefits . Allah say dont pray to me while you're drunk . Allah say its the devil's work . Allah says it will leave you from me .


Choice is yours , drink it or dont drink . You wont drink if you're a real muslim , but if you're not you will find excuses everytime . But still noone can judge you and can ask you why you drink , this isnt the work of anyone .


Try it


----------



## Coyote (Oct 4, 2013)

Interesting that all the main faiths have prohibitions against drinking - I guess drunks don't make good disciples....

Or they interpret the water into wine bit too liberaly


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Nox says it's a choice.
> ...



If what you are saying is true, alcohol would be legal and sold throughout the Muslim world. I kinda wish it was, maybe if the jihadis got hammered every now and than they wouldn't be as pissed.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 4, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



You're thinking lack of sex and liquor?


----------



## Ropey (Oct 4, 2013)

Coyote said:


> *Interesting that all the main faiths have prohibitions against drinking* - I guess drunks don't make good disciples....
> 
> Or they interpret the water into wine bit too liberaly



Or are you losing your mind. 





> ntoxicants were *forbidden *in the Qur'an through several separate verses revealed at different times over a period of years. At first, it was forbidden for Muslims to attend to prayers while intoxicated (4:43). Then a later verse was revealed which said that alcohol contains some good and some evil, but the evil is greater than the good (2:219). This was the next step in turning people away from consumption of it. Finally, "intoxicants and games of chance" were called "abominations of Satan's handiwork," intended to turn people away from God and forget about prayer, and Muslims were ordered to abstain (5:90-91). (Note - the Qur'an is not arranged chronologically, so later verses of the book were not necessarily revealed after earlier verses.)



Alcohol in Islam


----------



## Ropey (Oct 4, 2013)

Forbidden


----------



## Nox (Oct 4, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> *If what you are saying is true*, alcohol would be legal and sold throughout the Muslim world. I kinda wish it was, maybe if the jihadis got hammered every now and than they wouldn't be as pissed.



They prohibit because probably they think it will harm social order and family life and will be a bad example for children .


If I'm saying the truth : )


----------



## Coyote (Oct 4, 2013)

Ropey said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > *Interesting that all the main faiths have prohibitions against drinking* - I guess drunks don't make good disciples....
> ...



No.  I'm just pointing out that none of them like drunks.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > *If what you are saying is true*, alcohol would be legal and sold throughout the Muslim world. I kinda wish it was, maybe if the jihadis got hammered every now and than they wouldn't be as pissed.
> ...



Alcohol is forbidden in the Quran, you are the worst Muslim I have ever seen. Even the Muslims that drink know their not supposed to be doing it.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 4, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



No, you are trying to turn the page. 

From the Quiran's forbidding of drinking which Nox said was not so...

...into other things.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 4, 2013)

Ropey said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



Or maybe I like listening to how an actual Muslim experiences her religion.  A refreshing change, no?


----------



## Nox (Oct 4, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Alcohol is forbidden in the Quran, you are the worst Muslim I have ever seen. Even the Muslims that drink know their not supposed to be doing it.



Nope , just Allah knows , but I'm a muslim as it should be , I'm trying to do the best I can do : )


----------



## Ropey (Oct 4, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Or maybe you didn't want nox to have to show where drinking is simply a prohibition and not forbidden. 

I'm still waiting to see that proof of her words. 

*From her book. *


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Alcohol is forbidden in the Quran, you are the worst Muslim I have ever seen. Even the Muslims that drink know their not supposed to be doing it.
> ...


----------



## Ropey (Oct 4, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



A liar and her apologist. 

Neither are Muslim *imho*.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 4, 2013)

This whole "I'll do what I want I'll try my best" thing your trying to pass off is not the real Islam Nox, I know and you know it. If this was the case, the whole situation in the Muslim world would be COMPLETELY different.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 4, 2013)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Nox said:
> ...



If went to Saudi Arabia and presented Nox and let her explain to the Imams drinking is ok, and we are all trying our best, we'd all end up in prison.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 4, 2013)

Punishment for Smoking and Drinking Alcohol



> `Ali (may Allah be pleased with him) said: "I think that drinking will make a person lose his mind and consequently start abusing others, uttering false accusations against them. So I think he deserves the same punishment for a person who falsely accuses other persons (Qadhif) that is 80 lashes." Henceforth, that became the standard of punishment for drinkers to stop them from falling into that."



I found it.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 4, 2013)

Damn smoking too? smh


----------



## Ropey (Oct 4, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Damn smoking too? smh



This is just about nox saying it's a simple choice. 

Yeah, maybe here. 


Maybe. If one is lucky and no one who is more 'virtuous' in Islam is watching.


----------



## Nox (Oct 4, 2013)

These are the verses about being drunk .

*16:67* _And from the fruit of the date-palm and the vine, ye get out strong drink and wholesome food: behold, in this also is a sign for those who are wise._

*2:219 *_They ask thee concerning wine and gambling. Say: "In them is great sin, and some profit, for men; but the sin is greater than the profit." They ask thee how much they are to spend; Say: "What is beyond your needs." Thus doth Allah make clear to you His Signs: In order that ye may consider._

*4:43* O ye who believe! Approach not prayers with a mind befogged, until ye can understand all that ye say,- nor in a state of ceremonial impurity except when you are passing by (through the mosque), until after washing your whole body. If ye are ill, or on a journey, or one of you cometh from offices of nature, or ye have been in contact with women, and ye find no water, then take for yourselves clean sand (or earth), and rub therewith your faces and hands. For Allah doth blot out sins and forgive again and again.

*5:90*_ O ye who believe! Intoxicants and gambling, (dedication of) stones, and (divination by) arrows, are an abomination,- of Satan's handwork: Eschew such (abomination), that ye may prosper._

*5:91* _Satan's plan is (but) to excite enmity and hatred between you, with intoxicants and gambling, and hinder you from the remembrance of Allah, and from prayer: will ye not then abstain?_


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox said:


> These are the verses about being drunk .
> 
> *16:67* _And from the fruit of the date-palm and the vine, ye get out strong drink and wholesome food: behold, in this also is a sign for those who are wise._
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox and I are both Sunni muslims.

We get the name from following the 'sunnah' of the Prophet Muhammad.

Sunnah meaning to follow his example and teachings in both thought and deeds.  ..


----------



## Ropey (Oct 4, 2013)

Muslim Brotherhood Moves to Ban Alcohol in Egypt

As soon as he got in.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 4, 2013)

Ropey said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



What makes you an expert in Islam?  I'm not.  But I know enough that religions change over time and across cultures.  In fact, they have to to survive.  Many things were forbidden in the OT.  It's seldom narrowly followed anymore.  I don't see what makes Islam different.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 4, 2013)

Ropey said:


> Muslim Brotherhood Moves to Ban Alcohol in Egypt
> 
> As soon as he got in.



Thats usually the first thing thats done when an Islamist takes power.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 4, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



You don't have to be an expert on Islam to read the black and white, its pretty obvious that alcohol is forbidden in the Islamic faith, do some Muslims drink? sure, but even they know they are not supposed to be doing it.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 4, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Muslim Brotherhood Moves to Ban Alcohol in Egypt
> ...



That's why everyone who wasn't a devoted and practicing Muslim was up in arms.

Morsi was tossed for not getting what Democracy is and not only trying to hold the Muslims to the laws, but everyone there. And now he's so drugged up that he can hardly move off of his bed. (in court)


----------



## Nox (Oct 4, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Nox and I are both Sunni muslims.
> 
> We get the name from following the 'sunnah' of the Prophet Muhammad.
> 
> Sunnah meaning to follow his example and teachings in both thought and deeds.  ..



No no no : ) I'm sunni origin , so my family is sunni people . But I reject all the sects . Sects are fabricated after Muhammad (sav) This is a trap to seperate muslims each other , and they can swallow us more easily . Please dont fall into this trap . Allah want us to believe in just Quran , not hadiths or another things . This is completely fabricated . Allah just wanted muslims to support Muhammad(sav) those who had lived in the time of the prophet . Please research about this issue , you will understand .


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 4, 2013)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



The Brotherhood got a little too excited and over played their hand in Egypt, the Brotherhood thought they could get all the Egypians to follow their lead, but it didn't work.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Nox and I are both Sunni muslims.
> ...



What the hell?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Nox and I are both Sunni muslims.
> ...



You want to nuke Israel, and then ask us to believe what you say about Islam.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 4, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Nox is about as Muslim a bag of potatos.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 4, 2013)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...


Incorrect.

Morsi wasn't able to stop inflation and the price of food skyrocketed. (Israel and the West had a hand in making sure the economy tanked)

Plus, the police and military stood back and let lawlessness rage unchecked in the towns and cities.

So the average Egyptian citizen became outraged and blamed the Brotherhood.

Which play right into the hands of the military and it's zionist/western backers.  ..


----------



## Ropey (Oct 4, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Nox said:
> ...



You can covert the potatoes easier.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 4, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



Point taken.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Nox and I are both Sunni muslims.
> ...


OK, Nox, my mistake.....I thought you were also a sunni muslim.

But I see that you only believe in the Quran.


As for me...I am a sunni muslim and I do follow and incorporate the Hadiths as sunnah.

But only those hadiths which agree with the Quran.  ..


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 4, 2013)

ManoMan said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



Yes.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 4, 2013)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...


----------



## Nox (Oct 4, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> OK, Nox, my mistake.....I thought you were also a sunni muslim.
> 
> But I see that you only believe in the Quran.
> 
> ...



Yes I'm agree with you , so there are many beautiful hadiths which dont contradict with Quran , but as I said we dont need hadiths , and I will be accepted all the hadiths (bad and beautiful together) if I just accept these beautiful hadiths . Already we dont need these beautuful hadiths because prophet Muhammad (sav) also just were apllying Quran , that was his duty . He didnt apply other things except what Quran say .


----------



## Roudy (Oct 4, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


What exactly are we talking about, do you know?  Islam forbids consumption of alcohol. There is no such prohibition in Christianity or Judaism. In fact, drinking wine is part of many religious rituals in both religions. Why can't you get yourself to admit the most basic things about Islam.  Not that it counts anyhow, what counts is what MUSLIMS believe their religion says, and that's why alcohol is prohibited in Muslim countries.

 There certain things that are exclusive to each religion, no matter how much you dislike it.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 4, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Nox and I are both Sunni muslims.
> 
> We get the name from following the 'sunnah' of the Prophet Muhammad.
> 
> Sunnah meaning to follow his example and teachings in both thought and deeds.  ..


Well duh, that's what I've been saying all along.  Most Muslim behavior and laws, can be traced directly to Islam, and Mohammad's behavior.   It's okay for Muslims to marry eight year olds and have four wives because that's what Mohammad did. So it's not your fault. Your illiterate, criminal, terrorist prophet didn't know any better.  You're just following his example, albeit a horrible one to follow. In today's world he'd be in jail for life.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 4, 2013)

That's what makes Islam such an easy religion follow and why so many people are attracted to it.

Muslims have the Quran for the perfect guide book on how to live and please Allah while on this world.

And the perfect example for mankind to follow in the life of the Prophet Muhammad.  ..


----------



## Nox (Oct 4, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> That's what makes Islam such an easy religion follow and why so many people are attracted to it.
> 
> Muslims have the Quran for the perfect guide book on how to live and please Allah while on this world.
> 
> And the perfect example for mankind to follow in the life of the Prophet Muhammad.  ..



Absolutely !


----------



## Hollie (Oct 4, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> That's what makes Islam such an easy religion follow and why so many people are attracted to it.
> 
> Muslims have the Quran for the perfect guide book on how to live and please Allah while on this world.
> 
> And the perfect example for mankind to follow in the life of the Prophet Muhammad.  ..



Such goofy slogans. Heres a thought: try emulating the actions of muhammud (swish), in the Great Satan. You will quickly be arrested and jailed.

Lets review some of promotions of islms inventor: The ethnic cleansing of Yathrib. The tacit permission for the companions to rape war captives. The permission of sexual slavery (or slavery at all). The assassination of political rivals. The practice of banditry and caravan raids. The marriage to Aisha.

All these are examples of the "perfect model for (islamist) humanity".

A 7th century warlord is not a model for humanity. Now, understand that all of these things were perfectly acceptable in the _zeitgeist_ of Muhammads (swish) day. 

And the only reason these occurrences are even a part of the historical record is because the early Moslems recording these events were perfectly cool with the ideas of sexual slavery, genocide and piracy. They were not morally objectionable to them, and so they were dutifully written down in the effort of preserving the Sunnah of the prophet as an example for all later Moslems.

But the standard for judgment are different if, rather than judging Muhammud (swish) as a 7th century Arab, we instead are judging him as a Prophet of God, for all times. From that perspective, these events and this behavior is irreconcilable with either a good man or a god worthy of worship.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 4, 2013)

................................................^^^ Awww .........having a bad day Hollie??  .


----------



## Nox (Oct 4, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Lets review some of promotions of islms inventor: The ethnic cleansing of Yathrib. The tacit permission for the companions to rape war captives. The permission of sexual slavery (or slavery at all). The assassination of political rivals. The practice of banditry and caravan raids. The marriage to Aisha.
> 
> All these are examples of the "perfect model for (islamist) humanity".
> .



Do you think yourself so clever ? would we believe in Islam if it was such a religion as you said ?


----------



## Hollie (Oct 4, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> ................................................^^^ Awww .........having a bad day Hollie??  .



Awww, no chance you could string words together into coherent sentences, Mo' worshipper?

....


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Lets review some of promotions of islms inventor: The ethnic cleansing of Yathrib. The tacit permission for the companions to rape war captives. The permission of sexual slavery (or slavery at all). The assassination of political rivals. The practice of banditry and caravan raids. The marriage to Aisha.
> ...


The crazy person Hollie hates Islam and muslims.

So don't waste your time responding.  .


----------



## Hollie (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Lets review some of promotions of islms inventor: The ethnic cleansing of Yathrib. The tacit permission for the companions to rape war captives. The permission of sexual slavery (or slavery at all). The assassination of political rivals. The practice of banditry and caravan raids. The marriage to Aisha.
> ...



Islamist history as I described the actions of muhammud (swish), are part of the historical record.

If slavery, rape of war captives, assassination of political rivals, banditry, caravan raids, boinking of children, etc., are actions you can reconcile as worthy of worship, have at it. It's your delusion.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 4, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



The convert wannabe is completely befuddled.

True story.



...


----------



## Roudy (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Lets review some of promotions of islms inventor: The ethnic cleansing of Yathrib. The tacit permission for the companions to rape war captives. The permission of sexual slavery (or slavery at all). The assassination of political rivals. The practice of banditry and caravan raids. The marriage to Aisha.
> ...



Ha ha ha. Good joke. You haven't the slightest clue about Islam. You have this fictional idea of Islam and you've blended with Western culture.   You wouldn't  last a day in a Muslim  country.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 4, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Nox said:
> ...



......................^^^ LOL ... "befuddled".... yea, that's the ticket...


----------



## Nox (Oct 4, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Islamist history as I described the actions of muhammud (swish), are part of the historical record.
> If slavery, rape of war captives, assassination of political rivals, banditry, caravan raids, boinking of children, etc., are actions you can reconcile as worthy of worship, have at it. It's your delusion.



Its not the part of historical record , for example you can call a war as a historical record , because it is seen and narrated by many people , or you can find different clues for this war .

But hadihts ? Narrated from person to person , and persons can do any change on the story . 

Do you know , there were thousand of people at the farewell sermon of prophet Muhammed (sav) and today we have three different farewell sermon , can you imagine about hadiths ? : )


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 4, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Duh......she lives in Turkey you clueless nitwit.  ..


----------



## Hollie (Oct 4, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nox said:
> ...



And you live in the Great Satan....   wannabe.

The clueless wannabe has been protected from the very Dark Ages ideology he converted to.

True story


....


----------



## Hollie (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Islamist history as I described the actions of muhammud (swish), are part of the historical record.
> ...



You're in denial. It's a syndrome common among the islamically crippled.


 The penalty for a broken oath is the feeding of ten needy men with such food as normally offer your own people; or the clothing of ten needy men; or the freeing of a slave. _Koran 5:89_

 Blessed are the believers, who are humble in their prayers; who avoid profane talk, and give alms to the destitute; who restrain their carnal desires (except with their wives and slave-girls, for these are lawful to them)... _Koran 23:5_

 As for those of of your slaves who wish to buy their liberty, free them if you find in them any promise and bestow on them a part of the riches God has given you [part of those riches being... slaves ed.]. _Koran 24:33_


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 4, 2013)

Hollie said:


>  The penalty for a broken oath is the feeding of ten needy men with such food as normally offer your own people; or the clothing of ten needy men; or the freeing of a slave. _Koran 5:89_
> 
>  Blessed are the believers, who are humble in their prayers; who avoid profane talk, and give alms to the destitute; who restrain their carnal desires (except with their wives and slave-girls, for these are lawful to them)... _Koran 23:5_
> 
>  As for those of of your slaves who wish to buy their liberty, free them if you find in them any promise and bestow on them a part of the riches God has given you [part of those riches being... slaves ed.]. _Koran 24:33_


....................^^ sounds like sage advice from heaven.  ..


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 4, 2013)

PrometheusBound said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > PrometheusBound said:
> ...



No...I simply do not speak Garble!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 4, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Didn't the 9/11 hijackers spend the previous night getting shit-faced in strip clubs?


----------



## Nox (Oct 4, 2013)

Hollie said:


> You're in denial. It's a syndrome common among the islamically crippled.
> 
> &#8226; The penalty for a broken oath is the feeding of ten needy men with such food as normally offer your own people; or the clothing of ten needy men; or the freeing of a slave. _&#8212;Koran 5:89_
> 
> ...




&#8226; Islam defends the equality of people . Slavery was so common at the ancient arabic time before the Islam . Islam tried to remove slavery in the fastest way and dont get the reactions from people . So stipulated to freed slaves in any chance . at the same time they were gain captives , because there were wars and it was inevitable . Taking a person as a captive is much more nice than killing them at battlefield . 

&#8226;Islam allow muslim men to marry with war captives , there is a arabic word in this verse which mean "agreement" , so both side will be agree to marry .

&#8226; Make a deal with them those who wish to buy their liberty (captives , men or women ) , and give them from your goods (money , dress ..whatever) . Dont force your captive girls for prostitution ! 





What is the point you dont understand ?


----------



## Hollie (Oct 4, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> >  The penalty for a broken oath is the feeding of ten needy men with such food as normally offer your own people; or the clothing of ten needy men; or the freeing of a slave. _Koran 5:89_
> ...



Sounds like advise you might take after crack-smoking. Slavery and sexual slavery wer e among the teachings of the warlord child boinker you pretend to worship.  

Slavery has a long and lurid history in the regressive politico-religious ideology of Muhammud (swish) worshipping. 

Slavery was legal in the KSA as late as 1962.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 4, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Nox and I are both Sunni muslims.
> 
> We get the name from following the 'sunnah' of the Prophet Muhammad.
> 
> Sunnah meaning to follow his example and teachings in both thought and deeds.  ..



But that's not legal here...ten year old girls cannot marry.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 4, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Slavery was legal in the KSA as late as 1962.


And??  ..


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > That's what makes Islam such an easy religion follow and why so many people are attracted to it.
> ...



Only the mentally ill would consider a psychotic pedophile an appropriate role model.  Mohammed was every bit as vile as Erzsébet Báthory, he just was better at PR.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > You're in denial. It's a syndrome common among the islamically crippled.
> ...



That sounds lovely. Muhammedans can marry war captives. That makes going to war worthwhile. 

Oh, and the "Islam defends equality", thing. Have you ever been outside of your madrassah?


----------



## Hollie (Oct 4, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Slavery was legal in the KSA as late as 1962.
> ...



And your attempts at a coherent argument are laughable.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 4, 2013)

Hollie said:


> That sounds lovely. Muhammedans can marry war captives. That makes going to war worthwhile.


................^^^ you sound jealous.  ..


----------



## Nox (Oct 4, 2013)

Hollie said:


> That sounds lovely. Muhammedans can marry war captives. That makes going to war worthwhile.
> 
> Oh, and the "Islam defends equality", thing. Have you ever been outside of your madrassah?



Yes they can marry with captives , if captives also want to marry . 

Captives already were left free in any chance , so being married was not a coercion to be free .

Can you understand ? : )


----------



## Hollie (Oct 4, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds lovely. Muhammedans can marry war captives. That makes going to war worthwhile.
> ...



And you're still a waste of bandwidth.


Turf story.


....


----------



## Hollie (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds lovely. Muhammedans can marry war captives. That makes going to war worthwhile.
> ...



Why don't you tell us a bit about the 3 wars waged by muhammud (swish), and the other 72 wars he participated in. 

He was a serial killer and  hardly a model for humanity.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 4, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


............ ^^ Aww ...... that's so precious   ..


----------



## Godboy (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds lovely. Muhammedans can marry war captives. That makes going to war worthwhile.
> ...


So if they don't want to marry the man who just killed their husband, there's no pressure and no hard feelings? You cannot possibly be this clueless. These women were raped and taken as sex slaves. Muslims are simply bad people.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 4, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



You're just jealous that you didn't think of it.

True story.

... :cool.:


----------



## Nox (Oct 4, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Why don't you tell us a bit about the 3 wars waged by muhammud (swish), and the other 72 wars he participated in.
> 
> He was a serial killer and  hardly a model for humanity.



How he can be serial killer : ) Islam was spreading newly and the number of muslims were always much less than enemy at the wars , there were so big differences at the numbers . 

3000 vs 700 
950 vs 313 
12000 vs 3000 


Hz.Muhammad was commander , not a chevalier or ordinary soldier . According to sources he just killed only one person , one of the best soldiers of enemy called him to single combat , and Muhammad (sav) shot him with a lance . Also he was a wrestler , runner and swimmer .

Participated more than 20 war but not 72 : ) you're fitting it .


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 4, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


........^^ yea, your a genius  ..


----------



## Hollie (Oct 4, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



You're jealous.

True story.


:......


----------



## Nox (Oct 4, 2013)

Godboy said:


> So if they don't want to marry the man who just killed their husband, there's no pressure and no hard feelings? You cannot possibly be this clueless. These women were raped and taken as sex slaves. Muslims are simply bad people.



Really ? where you learned from , your grand grand grand grand grand grand grand grand father ?


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 4, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


^^ No doubt ..


----------



## Hollie (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you tell us a bit about the 3 wars waged by muhammud (swish), and the other 72 wars he participated in.
> ...



Do you make this stuff up?


----------



## Hollie (Oct 4, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


It never gets old seeing what a bumbling fool you are.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 4, 2013)

Hollie said:


> It never gets old seeing what a bumbling fool you are.


................^^ glad to oblige........


----------



## Hollie (Oct 4, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > It never gets old seeing what a bumbling fool you are.
> ...



We always have such low expectations for people like you and you never fail to sink to new lows. 


True story.


......:cool.:


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 4, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


.................^^ Sweet!! .....


----------



## Roudy (Oct 4, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



You mean how you hate Jews and Israel?  Naaah,


----------



## Hollie (Oct 4, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



It's appropriate that you acknowledge your failures. 

You can add those new failures to your vast portfolio of failures.

True story.


.....


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 4, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> oh great, another irrational hate-Muslims thread.


 No it isn't.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 4, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nox said:
> ...


The same Turkey that banned shariah law because they, as Muslims knew the filth it really was?  Nah, I mean a real Muslim country.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 4, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Nox said:
> ...


Yeah, yet they are still considered devout Muslims doing "Allah's work". They went to the strip club, and got all horny and then did each other as preparation (H) for the 72 virgin transvestites in heaven.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 4, 2013)

Nox said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > You're in denial. It's a syndrome common among the islamically crippled.
> ...


Islam defends equality so much that the word black, and slave, and a Ni**er (black African) are the same exact word in the Koran and Arabic. If you dint believe me, look it up, it is the word: ABD or ABID.  One of the best kept secrets is that Arabs, and especially under the direction of Mohammad and his followers were the biggest slave traders, and abusers and murderers of blacks . Much more than Christians. That's how the Arab world became populated with so many blacks.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Oct 4, 2013)

Sorry bout that,


1. I condemn *ALL* islam for being evil.
2. Go to hell islam, everyone of you.
3. I hate islam with a Godly hate, and you evil people will find out what that meaneth.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Nox (Oct 5, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Islam defends equality so much that the word black, and slave, and a Ni**er (black African) are the same exact word in the Koran and Arabic. If you dint believe me, look it up, it is the word: ABD or ABID.  One of the best kept secrets is that Arabs, and especially under the direction of Mohammad and his followers were the biggest slave traders, and abusers and murderers of blacks . Much more than Christians. That's how the Arab world became populated with so many blacks.



in arabic , "zenc" means black , "zenci" means black people , "abd" means servant or slave .

For example I'm an "abd" for Allah : )


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 5, 2013)

Nox said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Islam defends equality so much that the word black, and slave, and a Ni**er (black African) are the same exact word in the Koran and Arabic. If you dint believe me, look it up, it is the word: ABD or ABID.  One of the best kept secrets is that Arabs, and especially under the direction of Mohammad and his followers were the biggest slave traders, and abusers and murderers of blacks . Much more than Christians. That's how the Arab world became populated with so many blacks.
> ...



Finally, you've done it. A post not ridden with anti Jewish or American epithets. Congratulations.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 5, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



I thought the _Islam defends the equality of people_, was laughable.  I can understand that moslems will seek to ignore and even misrepresent the fascist system of denigration aimed at kuffar that defines their history. But islamic history cannot be denied. A religious ideology that affiliates itself with a political and a military ideology and which is so completely hostile to the out-group is bound to take on the oppressive attributes of islamism. Reinforced by other imperative factors, such as political hegemony and limits on associations with societies dominated by other faiths, it acquires a yoke of oppression of unholy proportions. 

Islam's political aspirations are defined by the term _fascist_. Because it will not grant political equality to non-Moslems, Islamic states are inherently dangerous to them. The political inequality of non-Moslems is defined by the term _dhimmitude_. As noted, the analog to dhimmitude is fascism - where one class of people is defined as having greater rights than the oppressed class.


----------



## Nox (Oct 5, 2013)

Hollie said:


> I thought the _&#8221;Islam defends the equality of people&#8221;_, was laughable.  I can understand that moslems will seek to ignore and even misrepresent the fascist system of denigration aimed at kuffar that defines their history. But islamic history cannot be denied. A religious ideology that affiliates itself with a political and a military ideology and which is so completely hostile to the out-group is bound to take on the oppressive attributes of islamism. Reinforced by other imperative factors, such as political hegemony and limits on associations with societies dominated by other faiths, it acquires a yoke of oppression of unholy proportions.
> 
> Islam's political aspirations are defined by the term _fascist_. Because it will not grant political equality to non-Moslems, Islamic states are inherently dangerous to them. The political inequality of non-Moslems is defined by the term _dhimmitude_. As noted, the analog to dhimmitude is fascism - where one class of people is defined as having greater rights than the oppressed class.




Islam defend equality and justice , muslim or non-muslim doesnt matter : ) Islam prohibits bragging and being cocky .


*17:37*_ Nor walk on the earth with insolence: for thou canst not rend the earth asunder, nor reach the mountains in height._

*31:18*_ And swell not thy cheek (for pride) at men, nor walk in insolence through the earth; for Allah loveth not any arrogant boaster._.

*57:23 *_In order that ye may not despair over matters that pass you by, nor exult over favors bestowed upon you. For Allah loveth not any vainglorious boaster_.

*5:8*_ O ye who believe! stand out firmly for Allah, as witnesses to fair dealing, and let not the hatred of others to you make you swerve to wrong and depart from justice. Be just: that is next to piety: and fear Allah. For Allah is well-acquainted with all that ye do._

*4:135 *_O ye who believe! stand out firmly for justice, as witnesses to Allah, even as against yourselves, or your parents, or your kin, and whether it be (against) rich or poor: for Allah can best protect both. Follow not the lusts (of your hearts), lest ye swerve, and if ye distort (justice) or decline to do justice, verily Allah is well- acquainted with all that ye do.
_


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 5, 2013)

ManoMan said:


> *Allah is an enemy to unbelievers. - Sura 2:98
> 
> But if they turn renegades, seize them and slay them wherever you find them. - 4:89
> 
> ...


The Bible basically says the same thing.  ..


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 5, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> ManoMan said:
> 
> 
> > *Allah is an enemy to unbelievers. - Sura 2:98
> ...




How proud you both must be.

.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 5, 2013)

Actually, I am very proud to be a muslim.  ..


----------



## Nox (Oct 5, 2013)

ManoMan said:


> *Allah is an enemy to unbelievers. - Sura 2:98
> 
> But if they turn renegades, seize them and slay them wherever you find them. - 4:89
> 
> ...




Please dont change the verses and write them as they are : )

*2:98 * _Whoever is an enemy to Allah and His angels and messengers, to Gabriel and Michael,- Lo! Allah is an enemy to those who reject Faith._

*4:89*_They but wish that ye should reject Faith, as they do, and thus be on the same footing (as they): So take not friends from their ranks until they flee in the way of Allah (from what is forbidden). But if they turn renegades, seize them and slay them wherever ye find them; and (in any case) take no friends or helpers from their ranks._

*2:191* _And slay them wherever ye catch them, and turn them out from where they have turned you out; for persecution and oppression are worse than slaughter; but fight them not at the Sacred Mosque, unless they (first) fight you there; but if they fight you, slay them. Such is the reward of those who suppress faith._

*41:14* _Behold, the messengers came to them, from before them and behind them, (preaching): "Serve none but Allah." They said, "If our Lord had so pleased, He would certainly have sent down angels. So we disbelieve in the message you were sent with."_


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 5, 2013)

ManoMan said:


> Please make your posts in English, I can't read gibberish. Thanks.


Her quotes are direct translations of the Quran from arabic to english you stupid nitwit.  ..


----------



## Hollie (Oct 5, 2013)

Nox said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the _Islam defends the equality of people_, was laughable.  I can understand that moslems will seek to ignore and even misrepresent the fascist system of denigration aimed at kuffar that defines their history. But islamic history cannot be denied. A religious ideology that affiliates itself with a political and a military ideology and which is so completely hostile to the out-group is bound to take on the oppressive attributes of islamism. Reinforced by other imperative factors, such as political hegemony and limits on associations with societies dominated by other faiths, it acquires a yoke of oppression of unholy proportions.
> ...



Islamic fascism is not defending justice.

Historically, (and despite the false claims of islamist apologists), islamic states have been ruthless in their oppression of non-Mosliems. Dhimmitude has historically been defined by conditions imposed by islam's wars of conquest and included only three alternatives for those conquered: conversion to Islam, emigration, or death. The children of dhimmis were often impressed into state slavery as Janissaries, seized and sold into slavery, or put under tremendous pressure to convert and forsake their parents. Since Islamic states routinely forbade the teaching or preaching of any faith other than Islam, the transmission of such faiths over the generations was near to impossible. This condition continues today in every Islam-dominated nation on Earth, including several that claim to practice religious toleration.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 5, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Historically, (and despite the false claims of islamist apologists), islamic states have been ruthless in their oppression of non-Mosliems. Dhimmitude has historically been defined by conditions imposed by islam's wars of conquest and included only three alternatives for those conquered: conversion to Islam, emigration, or death. The children of dhimmis were often impressed into state slavery as Janissaries, seized and sold into slavery, or put under tremendous pressure to convert and forsake their parents. Since Islamic states routinely forbade the teaching or preaching of any faith other than Islam, the transmission of such faiths over the generations was near to impossible. This condition continues today in every Islam-dominated nation on Earth, including several that claim to practice religious toleration.


.......^^  Some appropriate musical accompaniment for your post.  ..


----------



## Hollie (Oct 5, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Historically, (and despite the false claims of islamist apologists), islamic states have been ruthless in their oppression of non-Mosliems. Dhimmitude has historically been defined by conditions imposed by islam's wars of conquest and included only three alternatives for those conquered: conversion to Islam, emigration, or death. The children of dhimmis were often impressed into state slavery as Janissaries, seized and sold into slavery, or put under tremendous pressure to convert and forsake their parents. Since Islamic states routinely forbade the teaching or preaching of any faith other than Islam, the transmission of such faiths over the generations was near to impossible. This condition continues today in every Islam-dominated nation on Earth, including several that claim to practice religious toleration.
> ...



Typical. 

You're too stupid to offer a relevant comment so spam the thread with your usual nonsense.


True story.


....


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 5, 2013)

Hollie said:


> You're too stupid to offer a relevant comment so spam the thread with your usual nonsense.


Actually, my response was totally relevant to the nonsense you continually post. 

Fact.........


----------



## Hollie (Oct 5, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > You're too stupid to offer a relevant comment so spam the thread with your usual nonsense.
> ...



Actually, you just admitted and confirmed your only option is to spam the thread, again... because you're too stupid to offer a relevant comment.



Fact.........


----------



## Nox (Oct 5, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Islamic fascism is not defending justice.
> 
> Historically, (and despite the false claims of islamist apologists), islamic states have been ruthless in their oppression of non-Mosliems. Dhimmitude has historically been defined by conditions imposed by islam's wars of conquest and included only three alternatives for those conquered: conversion to Islam, emigration, or death. The children of dhimmis were often impressed into state slavery as Janissaries, seized and sold into slavery, or put under tremendous pressure to convert and forsake their parents. Since Islamic states routinely forbade the teaching or preaching of any faith other than Islam, the transmission of such faiths over the generations was near to impossible. This condition continues today in every Islam-dominated nation on Earth, including several that claim to practice religious toleration.




Which empire you talk about ? Ottomans ? 

I dont like Ottoman Empire so much , because they have been involved in some bad jobs . Their purpose was the conquer all the world . Also they would achieve it but they destroyed themselves .

This is not the fault of islam , but persons .


----------



## Hollie (Oct 5, 2013)

Nox said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Islamic fascism is not defending justice.
> ...



False. We see the vilification and suppression of non-moslems in every instance of islamist majority rule. 

It actually is the "fault" of islam in the sense that hatred of non-moslems is inherent in Islamic ideology.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 5, 2013)

Watching Dumb and Dumber defend the indefensible is equal parts amusing and sickening...


----------



## Nox (Oct 5, 2013)

Hollie said:


> False. We see the vilification and suppression of non-moslems in every instance of islamist majority rule.
> 
> It actually is the "fault" of islam in the sense that hatred of non-moslems is inherent in Islamic ideology.



You speak in this way because you just see bad news in media . I live in a muslim country and there are butchers here only sells pork for non-muslims  . And I have christian athlete friends here in my gym and we are good friends , I have never seen they talk about any bad behavior against them . We have bought our vehicles from a christian car salesman for 3 times and my husband trust on him lot , also he always ask my husband about construction works . Its same in all muslim countries . I have been in Dubai , there are much more non-muslims than muslims : )


----------



## Nox (Oct 5, 2013)

ManoMan said:


> I read in another thread that someone posted that Mohammed described how to wipe your ass with an uneven number of rocks and that if you don't wipe your ass with rocks like he orders you to, you're not even a true follower of Mohammed and Islam. Is that true?



LoL  I dont know I dont follow hadihts . But if he said such a thing I'm sure he just wanted us to be clean . You died of outbreak plague at years 1400 because probably you didnt know how to wipe your ass properly : )


----------



## Coyote (Oct 5, 2013)

Nox said:


> ManoMan said:
> 
> 
> > I read in another thread that someone posted that Mohammed described how to wipe your ass with an uneven number of rocks and that if you don't wipe your ass with rocks like he orders you to, you're not even a true follower of Mohammed and Islam. Is that true?
> ...


----------



## Ropey (Oct 5, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> > ManoMan said:
> ...



Now I'm being nice today and I'm not going to make any references to then and now.

Enjoy the day, ladies.


----------



## Kondor3 (Oct 5, 2013)

Nox said:


> ManoMan said:
> 
> 
> > I read in another thread that someone posted that Mohammed described how to wipe your ass with an uneven number of rocks and that if you don't wipe your ass with rocks like he orders you to, you're not even a true follower of Mohammed and Islam. Is that true?
> ...


Yeah... the Black Death... millions of dead in Central Asia, India, China, Europe, the Middle East and Africa... now there's a subject for levity and LOL's, right?

But, since you're playing games, and blaming the Black Death upon European hygiene habits...

Keep in mind that by then, the glory-days of Islam had passed, and it was sliding backwards again into a long, dark night of its own, politically, culturally, militarily, and with respect to medicine and the sciences...

Come to think of it, the Black Death of those times originated in Muslim-controlled Central Asia; quite probably Kyrgyzstan; carried in the fleas of rodents native to the region of Kyrgyzstan, Uzbekistan, Turkmenistan and the shores of the Black Sea.

Spawned in regions where they probably wiped their backsides 'digitally' more often than anything or anyone else... nasty, dirty, smelly unsanitary folk, those Central Asian Muslims of those bygone days, to create conditions so foul that their homelands repeatedly spawned Bubonic Plague outbreaks that devasted mankind...

LOL, right?

Disgusting.


----------



## Nox (Oct 5, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Yeah... the Black Death... millions of dead in Central Asia, India, China, Europe, the Middle East and Africa... now there's a subject for levity and LOL's, right?
> 
> But, since you're playing games, and blaming the Black Death upon European hygiene habits...
> 
> ...




Which outbreak of plague you talking about in Asia ? Are you talking about a fiften years old child who died because of eat a marmot ? 

How many people died because of plague in Europe ? 3 or 5 ? or 10 ?


----------



## Kondor3 (Oct 5, 2013)

Nox said:


> "..._Which outbreak of plague you talking about in Asia ? Are you talking about a fiften years old child who died because of eat a marmot ? How many people died because of plague in Europe ? 3 or 5 ? or 10 ?_..."



Read-up on the subject for yourself...

Black Death - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It is not up to me to round-out your education...


----------



## Coyote (Oct 5, 2013)

ManoMan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Nox said:
> ...



Who's "you all"?


----------



## Coyote (Oct 5, 2013)

Ropey said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Nox said:
> ...



You have to admit Ropey sweetie...hygiene was a whole 'nother thing a thousand years ago 

(at the very least no one shaved their pits or used deoderant!)

Actually...thinking about it, one can see the sense of the rules we now laugh about - a bit ahead of the times in many respects.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 5, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I'd say a bit behind the times but yes this is why I declined.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 7, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> Morsi wasn't able to stop inflation and the price of food skyrocketed. (Israel and the West had a hand in making sure the economy tanked)
> 
> ...



I don't know about Israel, but it's true that Obama actively worked to destabilize the economy to drive Morsi from office. But that stopped when Obama's Muslim Brotherhood allies assumed power.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 7, 2013)

Nox said:


> Do you think yourself so clever ? would we believe in Islam if it was such a religion as you said ?



With all due respect, you worship a rock. 

This isn't exactly a discerning religion.






Primitive, violent, evil - the religion of a Warlord.


----------

